# Your best animal shots!



## Frodosbigtoe (Jan 8, 2013)

To get us moooooving... ;D


----------



## Waterdonkey (Jan 9, 2013)

That cow pict is outstanding


----------



## RS2021 (Jan 9, 2013)

Frodosbigtoe said:


> To get us moooooving... ;D



Going forward, just to help someone from having to dig through Exif info of the pics posted, please include basic info like what lens was used and the aperture at the minimum and _if_ appropriate for the shot, the shutter speed and iso would be nice.


----------



## Octavian (Jan 9, 2013)

Love the cow!

Heres 2 of my only 4 animal shots in total.

Canon 5d mkiii with canon ef 135mm f/2 @ f2 iso 4000 1/50





Canon 5d mkiii with canon ef 135mm f/2 @ f2.2 iso 2000 1/80






Nick


----------



## Frodosbigtoe (Jan 9, 2013)

Ray2021 said:


> Frodosbigtoe said:
> 
> 
> > To get us moooooving... ;D
> ...



Eh, if someone wants to know they can ask and I'll tell them.


----------



## Harv (Jan 9, 2013)

Got this red fox in late November.....







1D MkIV + 100-400 L @ 400mm, ISO400, 1/320, f/5.6
Approximately 50% crop


----------



## bseitz234 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi all-

First post- I've been reading the forums for a few weeks, just registered to post this, when I saw this thread. I recently acquired my 2nd DSLR setup (after losing my XTi and lenses to a whitewater kayaking accident), and consider myself an enthusiastic amateur. So, introductions and IQ apologies aside... technically, this is not great. Nighttime, on-camera flash, very casual setting, haven't done anything in post (yet, but I want to play with it). But the moment was priceless....

This is Stella, the sweetest border collie I've ever met, playing with a mouse (who escaped the encounter completely unharmed)

EXIF: 7D, EF 28-70 f/3.5-4.5 II (date code placing it from March, 1989), 1/30 sec, f/4.5, @64mm, ISO 800


----------



## picturesbyme (Jan 9, 2013)

a few old ones..


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 9, 2013)

Frodosbigtoe said:


> Ray2021 said:
> 
> 
> > Frodosbigtoe said:
> ...



Nice cow shot...I was wondering what did you use to capture that and also for PP..any use of HDR? Thanks for any reply. I really enjoy your work.


----------



## tomscott (Jan 9, 2013)

Lamb 2 by tom_scott88, on Flickr




Shark by tom_scott88, on Flickr




Tiger by tom_scott88, on Flickr


----------



## Octavian (Jan 9, 2013)

??? ???
Er Tom.... what sort of neighbourhood do you live in??

Is that Tiger just meandering down a footpath in the middle of an urban environment???? 

Nick


----------



## Kernuak (Jan 9, 2013)

Here's a selection.

5D MkII, 100mm macro.



Common Toadlet on Mossy Rock by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr

7D, 100-400mm @ 400mm.



Kingfisher Between the Leaves by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr

7D, 300mm f/2.8 IS.



Male Great Spotted Woodpecker Feeding. by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr

7D, 300mm f/2.8 IS + 1.4x extender



Reindeer Grazing by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr

7D, 300mm f/2.8 IS + 1.4x extender



Rock Pipit at the Waterline by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 9, 2013)

Silver, my daughter's cat


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 10, 2013)

Octavian said:


> ??? ???
> Er Tom.... what sort of neighbourhood do you live in??
> 
> Is that Tiger just meandering down a footpath in the middle of an urban environment????
> ...



+1...exactly what I was thinking  Then I thought...maybe Tom works for a circus and brings his work home ;D


----------



## jdramirez (Jan 10, 2013)

It's my cousin's dog... he was mildly cooperative.


----------



## wearle (Jan 11, 2013)

Here are a few of my better shots.

Wade


----------



## rpt (Jan 11, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Octavian said:
> 
> 
> > ??? ???
> ...


Not to worry - that is Richard Parker. So you know who Tom is...


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 11, 2013)

3.1416 ;D


----------



## eml58 (Jan 11, 2013)

Botswana June 2012, 5DMK3, 300f/2.8 L VII + 1.4 Extender, Shot @ f/4.5 & 1/640th


----------



## ChilledXpress (Jan 11, 2013)

Monterey Bay Aquarium by David KM, on Flickr



Snorkeling with Honu... Kapalua Bay, Maui, HI by David KM, on Flickr



Kismet... The Pharaoh Hound by David KM, on Flickr


----------



## eml58 (Jan 11, 2013)

Shot in Ambon Harbour Indonesia, February 2012, 5DMK2, 100 f/2.8 Macro @ f/16 & 1/60th


----------



## Renegade Runner (Jan 11, 2013)

Grizzly Bear asking for a hug.

Rebel, f/7.1, 1/400, iso 200


----------



## TexPhoto (Jan 11, 2013)

DPP07DD0101102915 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




DPP07DD0101100816 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## eml58 (Jan 11, 2013)

Jigokudani Japan December 2012 "Snow Monkeys". 1Dx, 24-70f/2.8 VII, F/5.6 @ 1/320th


----------



## bycostello (Jan 11, 2013)

fab shots, keep them coming....


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 11, 2013)

Tiger in Zoo. I have to wait 3 hours to make this shoot.


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 11, 2013)

Some really nice ones here 

Here is one of mine, taken in a park in Norway.


----------



## bjd (Jan 11, 2013)

Dave


----------



## rpt (Jan 11, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> 3.1416 ;D


LOL!
Actually 3.141592653589793...
http://pi.appspot.com/


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jan 12, 2013)

The hammerhead shot is unbelievable!

And of course the opening cow shot is outstanding.


----------



## Renegade Runner (Jan 12, 2013)

*Ouch! Stop pulling my hair!

Western Lowland Gorilla*





*Rebel, f/4, 1/800, iso1600*


----------



## madmailman (Jan 12, 2013)

Bathing ellie. Somewhere in Botswana. (was taken a couple years ago)


----------



## eml58 (Jan 13, 2013)

Japan 2012, "Snow Monkey", 5DMK3, 135f/2, shot f/5.6 & 1/320th


----------



## eml58 (Jan 13, 2013)

Desert Elephants moving down from the Mountains in the morning to get water from the valley river, thunderstorm in the background. Namibia 2011. 5DMK2, 300f/2.8 L IS V1, f11 @ 1/250th.


----------



## ahab1372 (Jan 13, 2013)

wearle said:


> Here are a few of my better shots.
> 
> Wade


Good stuff, especially like the last. How were you able to take that one?


----------



## rpt (Jan 13, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Desert Elephants moving down from the Mountains in the morning to get water from the valley river, thunderstorm in the background. Namibia 2011. 5DMK2, 300f/2.8 L IS V1, f11 @ 1/250th.


Lovely shot!


----------



## nightsky87 (Jan 13, 2013)

Chameleon, 60D + Tamron 70-300


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 13, 2013)

Renegade Runner said:


> *Ouch! Stop pulling my hair!
> 
> Western Lowland Gorilla*
> 
> ...



LOL ;D...reminds me of my brothers growing up


----------



## andy (Jan 13, 2013)

Captured with a T1i


----------



## Mikeymb (Jan 13, 2013)

One of Mother Nature's Dogs - Willie E

40D - 100-400 f4.5-5.6 L IS USM - no crop


----------



## rmfagan (Jan 15, 2013)

Pretty new poster here... Any critique is always appreciated. I like the first...kinda a "who you lookin' at" thing. He was actually pretty aggressive. The tortoise, not so much. The Coyote was at Yellowstone trying to sneak in for a bite of a wolf's elk kill. No shots of what ensued but entertaining for sure.


----------



## anand (Jan 28, 2013)

Bamera, the dominant male of Bandhavgarh Tiger Reserve, India


----------



## RomanRacela (Jan 28, 2013)

Wild mustang mare with her foal near Toroweap area of Grand Canyon National Park.


----------



## alexturton (Jan 28, 2013)

My birthday trip to the zoo last year. Canon 60d, sigma 120 400







http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexturton/7475200930/#


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 29, 2013)

alexturton said:


> My birthday trip to the zoo last year. Canon 60d, sigma 120 400
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think he likes his picture taken ;D


----------



## LOLID (Jan 29, 2013)

Pics from South Africa, December 2012.
5D Mark3
70-300 L
Lightroom


----------



## CHROME77 (Jan 31, 2013)

Here are a few crocs


----------



## Mick (Feb 3, 2013)

Otter


----------



## chauncey (Feb 4, 2013)

Ya kinda gotta look close






Followed by a range bull






And a family picture





.


----------



## bcliburn (Feb 8, 2013)

Impressive pictures. I've got nothing fancy but I do like this one.


----------



## steven kessel (Feb 15, 2013)

This is one reason why they sell telephoto lenses. Western Diamondback Rattlesnake, photographed at Sabino Canyon near Tucson, Canon 7D, 100-400 f4 - 5.6 L IS.


----------



## catalina (Feb 15, 2013)

Florida Banded Water Snake - one of three that appeared in our garden in a week.
Canon EOS 50D, Canon 100mm f.4 macro, f 5.6 - 1/500 sec, ISO 400


----------



## jvogelsang (Mar 6, 2013)

Taken at Memphis Zoo.


----------



## rpt (Mar 6, 2013)

jvogelsang said:


> Taken at Memphis Zoo.


Tyger Tyger burning bright! I think you have his attention though...

There is something about cats. Big or small. And I was a Dog only person for most of my life - till we inherited Bambi...


----------



## Z.X (Mar 7, 2013)

Empusa fasciata


----------



## OnceUponaHoneyB (Mar 8, 2013)

Love the shot, reminds me of my dog 



bseitz234 said:


> Hi all-
> 
> First post- I've been reading the forums for a few weeks, just registered to post this, when I saw this thread. I recently acquired my 2nd DSLR setup (after losing my XTi and lenses to a whitewater kayaking accident), and consider myself an enthusiastic amateur. So, introductions and IQ apologies aside... technically, this is not great. Nighttime, on-camera flash, very casual setting, haven't done anything in post (yet, but I want to play with it). But the moment was priceless....
> 
> ...


----------



## jvogelsang (Mar 13, 2013)

Taken a week before Thanksgiving at Mt Dora, Fla.


----------



## scottkinfw (Mar 13, 2013)

For me, I am not often moved by b&w, but you nailed it! Way to go.



eml58 said:


> Desert Elephants moving down from the Mountains in the morning to get water from the valley river, thunderstorm in the background. Namibia 2011. 5DMK2, 300f/2.8 L IS V1, f11 @ 1/250th.


----------



## scottkinfw (Mar 13, 2013)

Wildebeest


----------



## girod199 (Mar 13, 2013)

Sumatran Tigers by Mike Girod, on Flickr



Chimpanzee by Mike Girod, on Flickr



Chimpanzees by Mike Girod, on Flickr


----------



## Wild (Mar 13, 2013)

Here's a few of mine ;D


----------



## Darlip (Apr 1, 2013)

Cheetah in Quivertree Forrest, Namibia.

600D
70-300L





Cheetah by Darlip, on Flickr


----------



## Pi (Apr 1, 2013)

A few recent ones:

A Jesus lizard, shot in Costa Rica:






A monkey, shot in Costa Rica:





Another Costa Rica shot; a baby monkey and its mother:





Tucan:





X:


----------



## ckwaller (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh, Deer.... by CamWall, on Flickr



&quot;Ain't no sunshine when she's gone...&quot; by CamWall, on Flickr



Opera Soprano by CamWall, on Flickr


----------



## Schultzie (Apr 1, 2013)

Black rhino by SauceyJack, on Flickr




*YAWN!* by SauceyJack, on Flickr




I'll leave you two alone... by SauceyJack, on Flickr




Who's down there? by SauceyJack, on Flickr


----------



## entropy69 (Apr 2, 2013)

Shot with Eos 7D:



Yawn, by Walther Siksma




Mooh by Walther Siksma


----------



## Mr Bean (Apr 2, 2013)

Kanga, up close. At my place.

5D3 + 300 f4


----------



## Darlip (Apr 2, 2013)

Some more from my trip to Africa.

/Dar




Etosha Sunset by Darlip, on Flickr




Savannah Love by Darlip, on Flickr




Two Zebras by Darlip, on Flickr




Lunch in the Namib by Darlip, on Flickr




Namib desert sidewinding adder by Darlip, on Flickr


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 2, 2013)

Etosha Sunset

What a great shot !


----------



## Darlip (Apr 2, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Etosha Sunset
> 
> What a great shot !



Thanks!

It was a magical sunset which almost led to us being stuck in the bush, as both gate and camps had closed...


----------



## Ardan (Apr 5, 2013)

Photo of an iguana, shot during a vacation in Mexico last October

60D, 70-200 f/4 IS @ 200mm, f/4, 1/250s, ISO 200


----------



## Ardan (Apr 5, 2013)

Monkey reaching for a fruit

60D + 70-200 f/4 IS + 1.4x iii @ 280mm, f/5.6, 1/200s, ISO 100


----------



## SilverSnake (Apr 8, 2013)

Lots of amazing shots in this thread. It's a great inspiration and I still have some ways to go. But since I visited the zoo yesterday and managed to get a couple of good shots (IMO) I figured I'd share one:




Snow leopard closeup by SilverSnake, on Flickr


----------



## Darlip (Apr 15, 2013)

Two more from a boat trip on the Okavango river in Caprivi, note to self do not mess with Hippos 




Calm before the Storm by Darlip, on Flickr




Hippo Charge by Darlip, on Flickr


----------



## Mick (Apr 20, 2013)

White horses of The Camargue


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 21, 2013)

Mick,
Great shot! Looks fantastic 
Did you get out of the way in time ;D


----------



## rpt (Apr 21, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Mick,
> Great shot! Looks fantastic
> Did you get out of the way in time ;D


Well, he posted the picture didn't he 

But seriously Mick, could you describe how you took the picture and lived to post it?


----------



## eml58 (Apr 21, 2013)

Mick said:


> White horses of The Camargue



This looks great, but, and I'm just curious, is this a Photo ?? that you have taken, or a construct of some sort, if it's an image what a corker, really. I imagine your now in hospital trying to get unflattened.


----------



## eml58 (Apr 21, 2013)

Darlip said:


> Cheetah in Quivertree Forrest, Namibia.
> 
> 600D
> 70-300L
> ...



Very nice Darlip, It's unusual colouring for a Cheetah, but I've noticed that in namibia with Giraffe as well, seem to have much darker colouring than say East/Southern Africa, clearly you also liked it as I note you use it for your Avatar. I'm out to Namibia again in March 2014 to spend 3 weeks shooting the Himba, well, not exactly "Shooting" the Himba, Photographing the Himba, most Beautiful People in Africa, I'de Post one of my Himba Lady shots bit last time I did the Moderator pulled it down after about 30 Minutes.


----------



## Mick (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi all, thanks for the kind comments. Im ok didnt get ran over. Came bloody close though on a few occassions.The horse pic is a horse pic, its not a construction of 20 images as im not clever enough to do that but you have given me an idea....hmmmm!!!. I was with some fellow photographers and the guy who ran it told me all the horses in the Camargue are owned by someone. Some live on farms others out in the marshland. Anyhow, heres a one to show how close they got and where using a 1D series really came in handy. Standing in a marsh with my waders when they ran past wasnt my cleverest idea. Still doing stupid stuff for a picture is something we all on here appreciate. My wife on the other hands just thinks we're all nuts. Ive kept the best stuff for my little web site.


----------



## Quasimodo (Apr 21, 2013)

Mick said:


> Hi all, thanks for the kind comments. Im ok didnt get ran over. Came bloody close though on a few occassions.The horse pic is a horse pic, its not a construction of 20 images as im not clever enough to do that but you have given me an idea....hmmmm!!!. I was with some fellow photographers and the guy who ran it told me all the horses in the Camargue are owned by someone. Some live on farms others out in the marshland. Anyhow, heres a one to show how close they got and where using a 1D series really came in handy. Standing in a marsh with my waders when they ran past wasnt my cleverest idea. Still doing stupid stuff for a picture is something we all on here appreciate. My wife on the other hands just thinks we're all nuts. Ive kept the best stuff for my little web site.



The first one here is spectacular!


----------



## jvogelsang (Apr 22, 2013)

At the Alaska Zoo.


----------



## RGF (Apr 22, 2013)

Work in progress. Green tree boa - working on a print and down rez it. Sharpening set for a print, not a screen/web. In other words, I know it over sharpened.


----------



## Darlip (Apr 22, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Cheetah in Quivertree Forrest, Namibia.
> 
> Very nice Darlip, It's unusual colouring for a Cheetah, but I've noticed that in namibia with Giraffe as well, seem to have much darker colouring than say East/Southern Africa, clearly you also liked it as I note you use it for your Avatar. I'm out to Namibia again in March 2014 to spend 3 weeks shooting the Himba, well, not exactly "Shooting" the Himba, Photographing the Himba, most Beautiful People in Africa, I'de Post one of my Himba Lady shots bit last time I did the Moderator pulled it down after about 30 Minutes.



Cheers, not sure the colours are a true match as I did the PP on my uncalibrated laptop as I'm currently working abroad and now the LR lib is back home. I do however remember that this and another male were darker than the female cheetah below.

I hope I will also get the chance to go back this or next year to Namibia as I still have the Northwest region to explore, Epupa and the Himbas. Had to rethink my route when I was there last year as I hoped to cover more, but time was going way to fast. 

Did 6500km driving in 3.5 weeks through Namibia, Zambia, Zimbabwe and Botswana and some days in the bush one could not add many Ks on the meter. But I wanted to get a general sense of where I would like to go again and spend more time thats why I went for the gladiator drive...

Now I know that Kaokoland and Khaudum is priority in Namibia and then I would love to spend more time in the Okavango in Botswana, cant wait to try my luck again with the 4x4 on the roads there 

With regards to the Himbas I'm not that conservative, perhaps its because I'm a Swede. In my opinion its like hiding the NG magazines behind the counter. This is part of their culture and they even go shopping groceries like that... 




Cheetah by Darlip, on Flickr


----------



## rpt (Apr 22, 2013)

RGF said:


> Work in progress. Green tree boa - working on a print and down rez it. Sharpening set for a print, not a screen/web. In other words, I know it over sharpened.


Trust in me; just in me...


I love the colour. Fabulous!


----------



## eml58 (Apr 22, 2013)

Mick said:


> Hi all, thanks for the kind comments. Im ok didnt get ran over. Came bloody close though on a few occassions.The horse pic is a horse pic, its not a construction of 20 images as im not clever enough to do that but you have given me an idea....hmmmm!!!. I was with some fellow photographers and the guy who ran it told me all the horses in the Camargue are owned by someone. Some live on farms others out in the marshland. Anyhow, heres a one to show how close they got and where using a 1D series really came in handy. Standing in a marsh with my waders when they ran past wasnt my cleverest idea. Still doing stupid stuff for a picture is something we all on here appreciate. My wife on the other hands just thinks we're all nuts. Ive kept the best stuff for my little web site.



Well I think these are just brilliant, especially the earlier one with all the Horses spread out coming right at you, Honestly looks surreal and the B&W absolutely is the way to show these Images, great stuff you should be justifiably proud of these.


----------



## eml58 (Apr 22, 2013)

RGF said:


> Work in progress. Green tree boa - working on a print and down rez it. Sharpening set for a print, not a screen/web. In other words, I know it over sharpened.



Looks Dangerous, But love the colour & seems spot on for sharpness to me.


----------



## RGF (Apr 22, 2013)

eml58 said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Work in progress. Green tree boa - working on a print and down rez it. Sharpening set for a print, not a screen/web. In other words, I know it over sharpened.
> ...



Might give you a squeeze, but not venomous


----------



## RGF (Apr 22, 2013)

rpt said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Work in progress. Green tree boa - working on a print and down rez it. Sharpening set for a print, not a screen/web. In other words, I know it over sharpened.
> ...



Thanks - I will be submitting this in competition soon. "Trust in Me" or similar is an interesting title


----------



## ChilledXpress (Apr 22, 2013)

Monterey Bay Aquarium, California... by David KM, on Flickr


----------



## Inspiron41 (Apr 22, 2013)

Not my best, but just happened to snap this photo the other day. 







canon 5d mark 3. no editing done.


----------



## rpt (Apr 22, 2013)

RGF said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > RGF said:
> ...


I always liked Jungle Book and would see it again at the drop of a hat!


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 23, 2013)

Inspiron41 said:


> Not my best, but just happened to snap this photo the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fisheye on the full frame, or was it actually like that in the display?


----------



## Inspiron41 (Apr 23, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> Inspiron41 said:
> 
> 
> > Not my best, but just happened to snap this photo the other day.
> ...



Canon 8-15L F4 on Canon 5D M3. yes that's a real fish and a real coral reef


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 23, 2013)

Inspiron41 said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > Inspiron41 said:
> ...



For a second, it reminded me of an aquarium. With their circular peaks into the life of a fish... 

I like the shot. Did you rent the underwater equipment to keep the body and the lens dry?


----------



## DominoDude (Apr 26, 2013)

One of my best shots. At least for yesterday.. 
I managed to annoy a Red squirrel (Sciurus vulgaris) by not moving out of its way and insisting to stick around and photograph him/her.


----------



## rpt (Apr 26, 2013)

DominoDude said:


> One of my best shots. At least for yesterday..
> I managed to annoy a Red squirrel (Sciurus vulgaris) by not moving out of its way and insisting to stick around and photograph him/her.


Was the national anthem being played while you photographed him?

He has his hand to his heart!


----------



## DominoDude (Apr 26, 2013)

rpt said:


> Was the national anthem being played while you photographed him?
> 
> He has his hand to his heart!



*lol* Well, there is a football stadium a few hundred meters away, but nothing spectacular was going on there in the afternoon.
The only thing that was playing was the beat from my shutter firing away, and some Blackbirds singing in the background. Nothing much to get all teary-eyed for.
I'm just happy he/she didn't go for my nuts.


----------



## Barrfly (Apr 26, 2013)

For lies perpetrated by his relative Punxsutawney Phill on February 02 , and encroaching on my property I declare a sentence of banishment if he is ensnared in the live trap or death if I see him foraging in my yard while I have easy access to a gun.
Either way he's a marked dirtpig .

The next time he gets shot, it will not be with a camera !



_K8A2115 by barrfly1, on Flickr


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 26, 2013)

DominoDude said:


> One of my best shots. At least for yesterday..
> I managed to annoy a Red squirrel (Sciurus vulgaris) by not moving out of its way and insisting to stick around and photograph him/her.



Great shot of a red squirrel,

Nice to see some shots of squirrels where they are _not_ being torn apart by some bird.

It was a bad month for squirrels on CR in March ;D


----------



## bjd (Apr 26, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> DominoDude said:
> 
> 
> > One of my best shots. At least for yesterday..
> ...


So whats with the ear tufts? Ours have them too now. Mating plumage?
Cheers Brian


----------



## DominoDude (Apr 27, 2013)

bjd said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > --8<--Snipp!--8<--
> ...



Thanks Sporgon! I tend to shoot live birds and animals. Prefer to have them alive before, during and after my photo sessions.
Yeah Brian, I noticed those tufts too, and can't remember seeing such big ones before on any Red squirrel. I'm just guessing, but it could perhaps be a leftover from the rather long and cold, icy, winter we've had here.


----------



## bjd (Apr 27, 2013)

DominoDude said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...


Apparently its the Winter fell/coat. They'll be gone after the next moult.
Cheers Brian


----------



## degies (Apr 28, 2013)

Sad Eyes - Who said 2xTC's are no good


----------



## Shendo Photo (May 1, 2013)

Doing some yardwork this weekend, we notice we have a special guest in our backyard...


----------



## sandymandy (May 2, 2013)

50mm 1.8 II

im not an animal photographer nor do i like wild animals to be held hostage. still there are just like 3000 tigers or such in the world so it was a good chance to see one alive. who knows if the future generation can do it? 
NO cage.


----------



## melbournite (May 2, 2013)

I pulled out my 50mm 1.4 and rediscovered my love for it after spending too much time with my 24-70 II. This was shot at 1.8


----------



## sandymandy (May 3, 2013)

Bokeh is really nice but i think it looks reaaally soft.

another one of the tiger so u can see how close u could go

also, creepy pandas ................


----------



## Sporgon (May 3, 2013)

sandymandy said:


> 50mm 1.8 II
> 
> im not an animal photographer nor do i like wild animals to be held hostage. still there are just like 3000 tigers or such in the world so it was a good chance to see one alive. who knows if the future generation can do it?
> NO cage.



That tiger's got it's eye on you. You're very brave using a 50mm. I wouldn't have considered that shot on anything shorter than a 400mm ;D


----------



## sandymandy (May 3, 2013)

Well it was on APS-C so its more like 80mm. I talked to the tiger so she looks into my camera. i hesitated to go closer.
You could also sit next to the tiger and let ur friends take photos of that for like 3 us dollars. I didnt want to do that cuz cats are my gods so it felt really wrong to me. but yeah im wondering also what they gonna do if the tiger gets angry? perhaps it was declawed


----------



## rpt (May 3, 2013)

sandymandy said:


> Well it was on APS-C so its more like 80mm. You could also sit next to the tiger and let ur friends take photos of that for like 3 us dollars. I didnt want to do that cuz cats are my gods so it felt really wrong to me. but yeah im wondering also what they gonna do if the tiger gets angry? perhaps it was declawed


Don't forget a smack from the paw could break your neck if it wanted to! Declawed means very little really...

The picture looks good. However, I wonder how strong that brass thingie is...


----------



## Sporgon (May 6, 2013)

I can't match the amazing light on eml58's beautiful Java shots, ( anything shot on a 1Dx ) but here's one of mine. 

I've been playing around with tweaking some pictures after sizing for the web and I think it produces a better result for viewing at a small size.

5D + 40mm @2.8


----------



## Don Haines (May 10, 2013)

andy said:


> Captured with a T1i



WOW WOW WOW!!!!!


----------



## ERHP (May 12, 2013)

Two shots of a bobcat I spotted at San Simeon SP. Realize the branch in front of the cat is a distraction but it was there. There is a wooden boardwalk that leads from the parking load to the back trails and the kitteh was paralleling it as I went along.

5D MK III with a 600 f/4 v1 & 1.4TC III












Ticks....


----------



## eml58 (May 13, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> I can't match the amazing light on eml58's beautiful Java shots, ( anything shot on a 1Dx ) but here's one of mine.
> 
> I've been playing around with tweaking some pictures after sizing for the web and I think it produces a better result for viewing at a small size.
> 
> 5D + 40mm @2.8



Hi Sporgon, you've picked a difficult shot for anyone, reflected light, off water, with shadows, and you've managed not to blow the highlights, well done.

I see done with the new 40mm Pancake ?? looks good


----------



## PhotoConceptsDT (May 13, 2013)

This one is nothing fancy, but was fun to capture.


----------



## Idiot4Hire (May 15, 2013)

After spending quite a bit of time standing on a rock in the middle of a swamp I was happy to have been able to capture these shots of Dragonflys.

I got many shots of them resting on bits of grass, but what I was really after was shots of them in flight.




Dragonfly resting on a bit of dried grass by Idiot4Hire, on Flickr

I managed to get a few of these that were actually in focus (those things move so fast for their size!).




Dragonfly in flight by Idiot4Hire, on Flickr

I hope that you enjoy looking at them as much as I enjoyed taking them.

I was using my 7D with an old ef-s 55-250mm lens.


----------



## TeenTog (May 15, 2013)

White Tail Deer in Cades Cove, Great Smoky Mountains NP

Wild Turkey, Same place


----------



## PureShot (May 15, 2013)

7D with 24-105mm in my studio.


----------



## Flimin (May 16, 2013)

Canon 650d + Tamron 70-300 f4-5.6 di vc usd 

1/200 f7.1 IS0200 147mm




Giraffe and bark by Flimin, on Flickr


----------



## tnargs (May 16, 2013)

Idiot4Hire said:


> After spending quite a bit of time standing on a rock in the middle of a swamp I was happy to have been able to capture these shots of Dragonflys.
> 
> I got many shots of them resting on bits of grass, but what I was really after was shots of them in flight.
> 
> I was using my 7D with an old ef-s 55-250mm lens.



Mate, I'm impressed. What is your technique for getting one in flight?


----------



## strikerwy (May 16, 2013)

A variety of crop bodies all connected to Sigma 300-800 5.6.


----------



## Idiot4Hire (May 16, 2013)

tnargs said:


> Idiot4Hire said:
> 
> 
> > After spending quite a bit of time standing on a rock in the middle of a swamp I was happy to have been able to capture these shots of Dragonflys.
> ...




Thanks tnargs!
My technique was pretty simple. I stood very still in the swamp for a while and just watched the dragonflys. After a while I could see particular ones were always flying along the same path, as though they were patrolling their territory. After that it was a matter of setting the focal distance that worked for me, putting the 7D into high speed burst mode and then tracking the dragonfly through the viewfinder and taking bursts of shots when they fly into the correct zone. For every decent shot I had another 10 or so crap shots (I am so glad that I don't shoot on film). 

There are probably better methods than this, but it worked for me.


And while I am posting in this thread I may as well add another couple of my animal shots 




Male Eastern Water Dragon by Idiot4Hire, on Flickr




Water Dragons Eye by Idiot4Hire, on Flickr

Both of these were shot with my old 1100D with the ef-s 55-250mm lens. I took the first shot and he seemed to calm and placid so I decided to see how close I could get to him. As you can see, I got quite close!


----------



## strikerwy (May 16, 2013)

A few more with crop body and 300-800 lens.


----------



## scottkinfw (May 16, 2013)

Serengeti Wildebeest


----------



## scottkinfw (May 16, 2013)

Kingfisher with grasshopper


----------



## scottkinfw (May 16, 2013)

Lion Cubs


----------



## scottkinfw (May 16, 2013)

Hornbill


----------



## scottkinfw (May 16, 2013)

Hornbill with snack


----------



## tofik (May 16, 2013)

C30D, EF 70-200, ISO 3200, Warsaw Zoo
















C7D, Bydgoszcz Zoo





C30D, Nemo - Oceanographic Museum of Monaco


----------



## Zouf (May 16, 2013)

hazard cat met in pain...miaou!
C5D2 24-105 @ 105 f/4 1/125 iso500


----------



## Quacked (May 16, 2013)

Not the greatest image in the world, but takes me back to a great holiday every time I look at it. 

Taken in Vanuatu 2010.


----------



## Darlip (May 24, 2013)

Big cat, by Swedish standards at least 




Swedish Lynx by Darlip, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 24, 2013)

Darlip said:


> Big cat, by Swedish standards at least



Very nice shot Darlip.


----------



## Darlip (May 24, 2013)

Click said:


> Very nice shot Darlip.



Cheers, love the 70-300


----------



## Northstar (May 24, 2013)

scottkinfw said:


> Kingfisher with grasshopper




Great shot!


----------



## IslanderMV (May 24, 2013)

Harbor seals - Martha's Vineyard
60D and 100-400mm
Handheld while standing in surf, image stabilization rocks !


----------



## lion rock (May 25, 2013)

One from Hokkaido. Driving along a highway and here came two deer. Stopped the car in the middle of the road (thankfully no traffic around), and these two deer just came trotting toward us. They went to the side of the road to avoid coming too close to us but slowed down by the piled up snow bank and I took this (along a series of frames of them approaching). They were less than eight feet from us.


----------



## bjd (May 26, 2013)

Damp dark day here today, the Squirrel was in focus till he jumped. AF just didn't follow him though.
Still thought I'd post it anyway. I hope it isn't my best animal shot!
Cheers Brian


----------



## serendipidy (May 26, 2013)

bjd said:


> Damp dark day here today, the Squirrel was in focus till he jumped. AF just didn't follow him though.
> Still thought I'd post it anyway. I hope it isn't my best animal shot!
> Cheers Brian



Historic shot! You have posted the second photo (the first one was taken by fohtohz) which illustrates the Nobel prize worthy theory of localized gravity malfunction recently put forth by rpt (in the "show your bird portraits" post thread). ;D


----------



## syncmaster191t (May 27, 2013)

Jackal stealing a piece of zebra meat from the lions.


----------



## Click (May 27, 2013)

syncmaster191t said:


> Jackal stealing a piece of zebra meat from the lions.



Nice shot ...and welcome to CR.


----------



## syncmaster191t (May 27, 2013)

Click said:


> syncmaster191t said:
> 
> 
> > Jackal stealing a piece of zebra meat from the lions.
> ...



Thank you. I read the forum all the time but I don't post because I am pretty clueless concerning photography. ;D






I was two days at a swamp trying to make a photo of dragonflies. They were sitting on top of the camera crawling under it. One even tried to crawl in my ear looking for a nice place to sleep or put some eggs.

But they were extremely camera shy.


----------



## serendipidy (May 27, 2013)

syncmaster191t said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > syncmaster191t said:
> ...



I'd say you are pretty good! I've never been able to get such a nice dragonfly photo. Welcome to CR 

Edit- If you don't mind, what equipment and settings did you use to shoot the dragonfly? I rarely see them and they buzz by very fast and never seem to hold still.


----------



## TM (May 27, 2013)

Shot with a Canon 200mm f2.0 + Canon 5D III. Loving this lens!



The Falconer's Companion


----------



## eml58 (May 27, 2013)

TM said:


> Shot with a Canon 200mm f2.0 + Canon 5D III. Loving this lens!
> 
> 
> 
> The Falconer's Companion



Nice shot, and yes agreed, the 200f/2 is a brilliant Lens.


----------



## Click (May 27, 2013)

TM said:


> Shot with a Canon 200mm f2.0 + Canon 5D III. Loving this lens!
> 
> 
> 
> The Falconer's Companion



Wow. Very nice shot TM.


----------



## JBeckwith (May 27, 2013)

Since I upgraded to FF the longest lens I have is the 24-105. Good animal shots can be hard to come by with that lens.




Afternoon Snack by Joe Beckwith, on Flickr

With my older 55-250 on the T2i




IMG_3789 by Joe Beckwith, on Flickr




IMG_3917 by Joe Beckwith, on Flickr


----------



## rpt (May 27, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > Damp dark day here today, the Squirrel was in focus till he jumped. AF just didn't follow him though.
> ...


There you go! The experiment is repeatable!

I'm on my way, I'm on my way to visit the wizard of Nobel!


----------



## syncmaster191t (May 27, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> I'd say you are pretty good! I've never been able to get such a nice dragonfly photo. Welcome to CR
> 
> Edit- If you don't mind, what equipment and settings did you use to shoot the dragonfly? I rarely see them and they buzz by very fast and never seem to hold still.



Here in switzerland we have a lot of ponds with nice paths made of wood so you can visit them. There you will find hundreds of dragonflies and also a lot of water snakes, birds and other various small insects.

If you wait near the water for a few minutes dragonflies will think that you are just a newly emerged tree and start ignoring you or even land on you.

Now you have to learn their flight path, usually they fly the same path all the time. So prefocus and wait till you have a chance to shoot.

I have a 60D and a 150 mm Sigma Macro. So I used rapid fire and tried to manually focus on the dragonfly. Perhaps you can use auto focus if you have a better camera.

My settings were: 1/125, f/9, no flash.






This is also example of a butterfly flying the same path for 20 minutes try to impress a mate. You would need a lot of luck to get such a shot. But if they do not alter their flight path at all its pretty easy to even focus in advance.


----------



## rpt (May 27, 2013)

syncmaster191t said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > I'd say you are pretty good! I've never been able to get such a nice dragonfly photo. Welcome to CR
> ...


Wow! lovely capture! I never thought there would be water snakes in Switzerland!


----------



## brett b (May 27, 2013)

Click said:


> TM said:
> 
> 
> > Shot with a Canon 200mm f2.0 + Canon 5D III. Loving this lens!
> ...



Damn! Just as my itch for a 200 f2 went away, you had to post this. Beautiful image!


----------



## Mick (Jun 5, 2013)

Not my best but im keeping that for next year.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 10, 2013)

MUST.... CRAM.... MORE..... SEEDS......INTO...... CHEEKS!!!!!!!


----------



## Click (Jun 10, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> MUST.... CRAM.... MORE..... SEEDS......INTO...... CHEEKS!!!!!!!




Ha ha ha Very funny. ;D Nice shot Don.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 10, 2013)

Click said:



> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > MUST.... CRAM.... MORE..... SEEDS......INTO...... CHEEKS!!!!!!!
> ...



Love it


----------



## Mr Bean (Jun 10, 2013)

Swamp Wallaby (AKA Black Wallaby)
Normally a nocturnal animal, for the past 3 months, I've noticed this one feeding during the day, about 1km from my place. Solitary by nature, and very shy, this one allowed me to spend 10min photographing it from 70-80m away, before it finally hopped away. A beautiful animal.

5D3 with 300mm f4 + 1.4x TC III (ISO 1600 due to fading light).


----------



## Darlip (Jun 10, 2013)

Lynx B&W by Darlip, on Flickr


----------



## chops411 (Jun 10, 2013)

In Denali National Park & Preserve Alaska with 7D 70-200mm f4 IS


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 10, 2013)

chops411 said:


> In Denali National Park & Preserve Alaska with 7D 70-200mm f4 IS



Really nice shot! Hope you were down wind ;D 
GO MIZZOU


----------



## dbm (Jun 11, 2013)

south africa 2013


----------



## dbm (Jun 11, 2013)

one more


----------



## chops411 (Jun 11, 2013)

One more from Denali


KDE_0763 by chops411, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Jones (Jun 12, 2013)

Thought I might just hear your opinions on this quick shot i did yesterday. Find it quite pleasing myself, therefore i need your comments 

Haven't been doing animal shots before, what's to aim for?

(And which one do you prefer?)


----------



## Darlip (Jun 16, 2013)

Great pictures all around in this thread, keep posting guys  


Heres another one from me, a big male lion enjoying the sunset in Savuti Game Reserve.





Lion Sunset by Darlip, on Flickr


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 17, 2013)

Dr.Jones said:


> Thought I might just hear your opinions on this quick shot i did yesterday. Find it quite pleasing myself, therefore i need your comments
> 
> Haven't been doing animal shots before, what's to aim for?
> 
> (And which one do you prefer?)


I like them both. The cat really stands out from the background! Normally I don't like animal pictures where the animal is staring directly at you, but the second one really works. I'd pick it as my favourite. NICE!!!


----------



## awbjerkhaug (Jun 17, 2013)

Here are a couple I shot at the Berlin Zoo last summer:




Canon 60D with Sigma 17-70 f2.8-4 @ 70mm, f5.6, 1/125, ISO250




Canon 60D with EF-S 55-250mm IS @ 250mm, f5.6, 1/400, ISO100


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jun 17, 2013)

I LOVE the turtles and crocodile or caiman.


----------



## eml58 (Jun 17, 2013)

Mala Mala, Northern South Africa, March 2013.

Large Male Leopard Hunting at Night.


----------



## Tholen (Jun 17, 2013)

Bumble-bee after lunch - or: a beautiful back can also delight.

550D | 100L | f 4,5 | t 1/200 | ISO 200


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 22, 2013)

you can see me in the right hand side of the reflection from the chipmunk eye.... This would seem to indicate that I have too much time on my hands


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jun 27, 2013)

Sloth bear, 2x leopard and Tiger... all shot in Karnataka, India within 6 days of each other... lady luck was on my side!


----------



## chops411 (Jun 27, 2013)

adhocphotographer said:


> Sloth bear, 2x leopard and Tiger... all shot in Karnataka, India within 6 days of each other... lady luck was on my side!


I like the leopard leaping. They are all great.


----------



## rpt (Jun 27, 2013)

chops411 said:


> adhocphotographer said:
> 
> 
> > Sloth bear, 2x leopard and Tiger... all shot in Karnataka, India within 6 days of each other... lady luck was on my side!
> ...


Nice! Which sanctuary was this taken in?


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jun 28, 2013)

rpt said:


> chops411 said:
> 
> 
> > adhocphotographer said:
> ...



Thanks... the leopards and Tiger were shot at Nagerhole (Kabini), the bear at Bandipur. We also saw another tiger and leopard at Bandipur, but I didn't want to bore you!


----------



## Rick Massie (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2013)

Awesome. Great timing Rick. 8) Congrats on this one.


----------



## Rick Massie (Jun 28, 2013)

Click said:


> Awesome. Great timing Rick. 8) Congrats on this one.



Thanks! I spent a good while waiting for that one.


----------



## cid (Jun 28, 2013)

60D - 100L



tyto alba by <CiD>, on Flickr




Lacerta viridis by <CiD>, on Flickr


----------



## Spiffyinferno (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm loving this... It's threads like this that really help me procrastinate on Fridays!






Rawr.





When Pigs Fly


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 28, 2013)

Rick Massie said:


>


Excellent Rick! Did you post this one in the Bird Portrait forum as well?


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 28, 2013)

Darlip said:


> Great pictures all around in this thread, keep posting guys
> 
> 
> Heres another one from me, a big male lion enjoying the sunset in Savuti Game Reserve.
> ...


I love it Darlip! Classic imagery!


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 28, 2013)

Dr.Jones said:


> Thought I might just hear your opinions on this quick shot i did yesterday. Find it quite pleasing myself, therefore i need your comments
> 
> Haven't been doing animal shots before, what's to aim for?
> 
> (And which one do you prefer?)


I prefer the first one Dr. Jones, looks like a little less noise...


----------



## balaji (Jun 28, 2013)

Cheetah resting after a chase


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2013)

balaji said:


> Cheetah resting after a chase



Very nice shot. 

Welcome to cr


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 28, 2013)

This was an interesting encounter. If I moved, the deer moved the other way, always keeping that same stalk of grass between us..... It was as if she was trying to hide behind the grass


----------



## Spiffyinferno (Jun 28, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> This was an interesting encounter. If I moved, the deer moved the other way, always keeping that same stalk of grass between us..... It was as if she was trying to hide behind the grass



That doe is truly a master of camouflage! I can totally visualize this happening... photographing deer is never as simple as you'd think, especially when they think they're invisible behind a piece of grass. Nice shot!

Cheers!


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 28, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> This was an interesting encounter. If I moved, the deer moved the other way, always keeping that same stalk of grass between us..... It was as if she was trying to hide behind the grass




You're not know as Dr Dolittle are you ? 

Lovely shot ( even with the grass !)


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> This was an interesting encounter. If I moved, the deer moved the other way, always keeping that same stalk of grass between us..... It was as if she was trying to hide behind the grass



That's a funny one.  Well done.


----------



## jrista (Jul 1, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> This was an interesting encounter. If I moved, the deer moved the other way, always keeping that same stalk of grass between us..... It was as if she was trying to hide behind the grass



Very cute. I love deer, and their funny little antics. Here is a similar shot of my own:


----------



## jrista (Jul 1, 2013)

Rick Massie said:


>



Holy WOW...was the bird diving, or skimming? Amazing shot, regardless!


----------



## jrista (Jul 1, 2013)

strikerwy said:


> A variety of crop bodies all connected to Sigma 300-800 5.6.



Haha! I love the beaver! One in a million mustache of ice!


----------



## ckwaller (Jul 1, 2013)

Please forgive the blatant watermarks (blame the pirates)!


----------



## Click (Jul 1, 2013)

ckwaller said:


> Please forgive the blatant watermarks (blame the pirates)!



Beautiful colorful shots. Nicely done.


----------



## balaji (Jul 1, 2013)

Click said:


> balaji said:
> 
> 
> > Cheetah resting after a chase
> ...



Thanks Click. Will post more 

I am really not new here, few months of inactivity, somehow my login got removed, so used the same login to register again. Anyways, thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Click (Jul 2, 2013)

If you're not a new member, it's a pleasure to have you back with us. Looking forward to look at your next pictures.


----------



## balaji (Jul 2, 2013)

Cheetah Chase ..


----------



## ERHP (Jul 3, 2013)

A little over a month ago I was out doing an evening wander around the eastern portion of Lindo Lake. People usually stop to talk when I'm closer to the trail and a couple mentioned there was a 'Golden Eagle' in the large dead tree near the end. Long story short, no Golden Eagle but one of the people I met from that showed me where the Long Tailed Weasels had established residence. Fun watching the juveniles play but I spotted a larger adult a bit further away dragging something and moved close to get a better shot. 1/100 : f/5.6 : ISO 400 5D MK III w/ 600 f/4 v1 + 1.4TC


----------



## can0nfan2379 (Jul 3, 2013)

My dog....


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 3, 2013)

Click said:


> ckwaller said:
> 
> 
> > Please forgive the blatant watermarks (blame the pirates)!
> ...



+1...gorgeous


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 3, 2013)

Thought this was kind of cute. Not sure it is what it looks like though 


6D 300 2.8 II

Jack


----------



## Lloyd (Jul 3, 2013)

Here are a few from last year’s trip to Yellowstone and the Tetons:


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 3, 2013)

Lloyd said:


> Here are a few from last year’s trip to Yellowstone and the Tetons



Nice pics! Love number 3.


----------



## CHROME77 (Jul 4, 2013)

Here some of mine from my zoo trip this weekend. enjoy comments welcome

more on my flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrome-77/


----------



## Click (Jul 4, 2013)

Lloyd said:


> Here are a few from last year’s trip to Yellowstone and the Tetons:



Majestic landscape. Very nice shot.


----------



## Lloyd (Jul 4, 2013)

Click said:


> Lloyd said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a few from last year’s trip to Yellowstone and the Tetons:
> ...



Thank you for the kind words. This was a very memorable event. When I arrived the momma moose and her two calves were grazing in the river within twenty feet of several people who were already at the scene.The only downside to the day was that the mountains were almost completely obstructed by smoke from a nearby forest fire. I have always been nervous around moose as they can get very aggressive. This momma did not care the slightest about the people nearby and she moved in so close you could hear the bubbles from her nose when she placed her head in the water. It is these moments that keep me coming back to the Tetons and Yellowstone. The whole string of these photos can be found at: 
http://www.pbase.com/lebthree/moose_schwabacher_landing_teton&page=all


Kindest Regards, Lloyd


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 4, 2013)

Click said:


> Lloyd said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a few from last year’s trip to Yellowstone and the Tetons:
> ...



+1 8)


----------



## Darlip (Jul 4, 2013)

Some more pics from Africa  






Big Bull by Darlip, on Flickr




Elephant B&W by Darlip, on Flickr






Time for a bath by Darlip, on Flickr





Black Rhino B&W by Darlip, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 4, 2013)

Darlip said:


> Some more pics from Africa



Very nice B&W pictures. I love your first one. Great shot.


----------



## rpt (Jul 4, 2013)

Click said:


> Darlip said:
> 
> 
> > Some more pics from Africa
> ...


He is very brave facing up to a bull elephant with a 70-300!

Excellent pics.


----------



## Darlip (Jul 4, 2013)

rpt said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Darlip said:
> ...




Cheers guys, EXIF reads 155mm so it was close enough


----------



## chauncey (Jul 4, 2013)

Another dragon fly...handheld DS3 with 180mm macro


----------



## dbm (Jul 4, 2013)

my b&w from south africa


----------



## rpt (Jul 4, 2013)

dbm said:


> my b&w from south africa


Large elephant - 135mm lens - wow! What were you thinking? You guys are brave! I would go there with my 100-400 with the 1.4x  AND the zoom would be set at 400mm (so 560mm equivalent)...


----------



## Darlip (Jul 5, 2013)

Some shots from Zambia 






Zambian Lioness by Darlip, on Flickr






Tree Lion by Darlip, on Flickr






Zambian Lioness in B&W by Darlip, on Flickr


----------



## eml58 (Jul 5, 2013)

Darlip said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...



Hi Darlip, Like them all but the first one of the Big Guy is a cracker, well done.


----------



## Click (Jul 5, 2013)

Darlip said:


> Some shots from Zambia



Lovely shots. I really like the fist one. Nice job.


----------



## Darlip (Jul 5, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Hi Darlip, Like them all but the first one of the Big Guy is a cracker, well done.





Click said:


> Darlip said:
> 
> 
> > Some shots from Zambia
> ...




Thank you guys  

Btw looking forward to seeing those polarbears Eml, I hope you have luck with seeing a lot of unmarked ones as what I heard they are tagging a lot of em now using spray-paint...


----------



## JBeckwith (Jul 7, 2013)

Lloyd said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Lloyd said:
> ...



Love this picture and the whole set. One of my "photography life goals" is to take a quality picture of a moose. I'm so fond of them I even have a moose decal on my rear windshield 8).


----------



## ions (Jul 10, 2013)

Jacob, the Grey Wolf Pup at the Muskoka Wildlife Centre by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## littlewildcat (Jul 10, 2013)

nursery


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 10, 2013)

ions said:


> Jacob, the Grey Wolf Pup at the Muskoka Wildlife Centre by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


Love! Great shot!


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 10, 2013)

JBeckwith said:


> Lloyd said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...


Great series of images for sure! My big fear that I have to reckon with is that if I get out there anytime soon, I may never come back and my family will have to either move to this amazing wilderness or figure out how to get by without me!! ;D


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 10, 2013)

Darlip said:


> Some more pics from Africa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First and third images are my favorite! Very well done! Congratulations!


----------



## Cory (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## serendipidy (Jul 11, 2013)

Cory said:


>



Very nice! I really like the blue and green colors of the water.


----------



## Click (Jul 11, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



+1 Very nice. 8)


----------



## rpt (Jul 11, 2013)

Click said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Cory said:
> ...


Yes, just beautiful.


----------



## Cory (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks. I wish I knew what I did. Good pics just kinda happened all week.


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 11, 2013)

Cory said:


>


Cory, this image rocks! Wish he was swimming toward you but it's really cool, nonetheless! 8)


----------



## jrista (Jul 11, 2013)

Buck in Cherry Creek during early summer:




Click for larger version, and more at my site


Canon EOS 7D
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS
Hand-held


----------



## lion rock (Jul 12, 2013)

There are 4 flying squirrels visiting our bird feeder at night. I took the first picture with a 100L-IS handheld. The second was with 70-200mmL IS with 2XII on tripod. Both had flash illumination. The flying squirrel in first picture was no more that about 12 inches from the end of my lens. I finally wanted to get a close up so i set some seeds on the railing. And I got one.
The feeder feers birds by day (third picture) and flying squirrel by night.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 12, 2013)

Sorry I put the wrong image in my last post. The first picture should be this:


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 12, 2013)

lion rock said:


> Sorry I put the wrong image in my last post. The first picture should be this:



Great photo


----------



## Click (Jul 12, 2013)

lion rock said:


> Sorry I put the wrong image in my last post. The first picture should be this:



Very cute!


----------



## billmarsh (Jul 12, 2013)

Whitetail in my backyard.
Canon 5D MK3
100-400


----------



## lion rock (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks Serendipity and thanks Click.
These guys are adorable, size of a large chipmunk, and scurry like one as well, with their tails pointing up in the air. I am setup once again waiting for them to come to the feeder, did see two of them on the trees, but so far did not come to the seeds yet.
I am trying to shoot them when they are gliding, but, it would be difficult at best. The environment is so dark, their glide path unpredictable ... just add up to an impossible task.
Just keep trying.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 12, 2013)

Sometimes you see things where you least expect them. This is a mink, shot in a crowded park, in downtown Ottawa, Canada...


----------



## Eli (Jul 12, 2013)

Did a feeding tour a local zoo, was good fun; here's a photo of a tiger up close, not cropped, I was holding the camera in one hand and the tongs in the other, trying to get the shot and not lose any fingers.


----------



## eml58 (Jul 12, 2013)

Couple of shots from my recent trip to Tanzania, we were up near the Mara River on the Kenyan Border hoping to see the Wildebeest Migration Crossing the Mara, Loads of Wildebeest but we were about a week early for the Crossing unfortunately.

Getting a little Bored with seeing thousands of Wildebeest doing nothing but eat Grass we started heading to a series of Grass Fires on the Serengeti, ended up the most exciting part of the trip, keeping out of the Fire ourselves and taking Images of Animals confused by the Flames and Smoke.


----------



## Click (Jul 12, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Couple of shots from my recent trip to Tanzania, we were up near the Mara River on the Kenyan Border hoping to see the Wildebeest Migration Crossing the Mara, Loads of Wildebeest but we were about a week early for the Crossing unfortunately.
> 
> Getting a little Bored with seeing thousands of Wildebeest doing nothing but eat Grass we started heading to a series of Grass Fires on the Serengeti, ended up the most exciting part of the trip, keeping out of the Fire ourselves and taking Images of Animals confused by the Flames and Smoke.



Great shots eml58. I especially like the first one. Nicely done.


----------



## jonathangrills (Jul 12, 2013)

Canon PowerShot SX50, f/6.5, 1/200th, ISO80, 215mm


----------



## lion rock (Jul 12, 2013)

Jonathan, that is a scary croc!

I have another flying squirrel photo.


----------



## jonathangrills (Jul 12, 2013)

The croc shot was taken on recent vacation while in Costa Rica...the scariest part of it was the driver of the boat gets out and feeds a crocodile chicken...the tour guide said, "They know when they're hungry...and if they're not hungry it's safe"...I'm thinking he may know the one in front of him isn't that hungry...but what about the one behind him??? Yikes!


----------



## jonathangrills (Jul 12, 2013)

Canon 5D MKII, f/13, 1/5sec, ISO400, 100mm


----------



## kireeti (Jul 12, 2013)

The first in my series from a local zoo park.
Every comment is appreciated.
Taken with Canon 550D.














RD


----------



## lion rock (Jul 12, 2013)

Eml58,
Beautiful. First shot is *FANTASTIC*!
Glad you're safe.


----------



## Darlip (Jul 12, 2013)

lion rock said:


> Sorry I put the wrong image in my last post. The first picture should be this:



Really nice, I like those big eyes


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 24, 2013)

billmarsh said:


> Whitetail in my backyard.
> Canon 5D MK3
> 100-400


That's neat Bill! Do you see them regularly in your yard?


----------



## Vern (Jul 24, 2013)

Mom and babies, so cute.....

1DX, 100mm f2.8 Macro, f11, 1/200, ISO 400


----------



## BellusPhoto (Jul 29, 2013)

My submissions.


----------



## Click (Jul 29, 2013)

Great shots BellusPhoto. I love the one with the monkey. 8)


----------



## niteclicks (Aug 2, 2013)

I was setting up to shoot the hummers when this fellow came in to feed. I do LOVE my 200


----------



## chops411 (Aug 2, 2013)

KDE_1953 by chops411, on Flickr
St. Andrews State Park Panama City Beach FL


----------



## Pierre Bonenfant (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi,

Here's a hooded merganser shot that i really like:






Taken with MK lV and 800 F 5/6 mm

Visit my gallery: http://www.pbase.com/pbon

P. Bonenfant


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 4, 2013)

Pierre Bonenfant said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here's a hooded merganser shot that i really like:
> 
> ...



Beautiful shot. Great composition and head angle. Sharp with creamy bokeh. Nice action! Great work.


----------



## Click (Aug 4, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Pierre Bonenfant said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



+1 Great shot Pierre. Nice job!


----------



## jrista (Aug 4, 2013)

Pierre Bonenfant said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here's a hooded merganser shot that i really like:
> 
> ...



Woo! What a beauty! Love that 800mm boke, smooth as silk.


----------



## rpt (Aug 4, 2013)

Pierre is on a roll! Lovely pictures! And not only on this thread.


----------



## niteclicks (Aug 6, 2013)

A couple Dragon Flies


----------



## Krob78 (Aug 9, 2013)

niteclicks said:


> A couple Dragon Flies


Nice, what lens were you using? 24-105mm or 200mm?


----------



## Krob78 (Aug 9, 2013)

Pierre Bonenfant said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here's a hooded merganser shot that i really like:
> 
> ...


That's just an amazing image Pierre! You guys are right, that bokeh is amazing! Perfect image! 8)


----------



## niteclicks (Aug 9, 2013)

Nice, what lens were you using? 24-105mm or 200mm?
[/quote]

Thank you. It was the 24-105.


----------



## steven kessel (Aug 9, 2013)

Well, as long as we're on the subject of dragonflies


----------



## steven kessel (Aug 9, 2013)

One more dragonfly.


----------



## pvais (Aug 11, 2013)

At yesterday was my first hide camp night. It was nice start, after 2.5 hours waiting,_ become first bear. I seen totally 4 bears, 1 see eagle, 1 black kite(?) (Milvus migrans) and lots of ravens.

Hide camp was in border zone between Finland and Russia.


----------



## Northstar (Aug 11, 2013)

pvais said:


> At yesterday was my first hide camp night. It was nice start, after 2.5 hours waiting,_ become first bear. I seen totally 4 bears, 1 see eagle, 1 black kite(?) (Milvus migrans) and lots of ravens.
> 
> Hide camp was in border zone between Finland and Russia.



sounds like fun...what lens are you using?


----------



## Harry Muff (Aug 12, 2013)

Zoo-581 by Marked Improvement Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Harry Muff (Aug 12, 2013)

Zoo-33 by Marked Improvement Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Harry Muff (Aug 12, 2013)

Zoo-543 by Marked Improvement Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Harry Muff (Aug 12, 2013)

Zoo-234 by Marked Improvement Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Omar H (Aug 12, 2013)

@ El Paso, Tx. Zoo




Visita al zoológico by Omar H, on Flickr




Visita al zoológico by Omar H, on Flickr


----------



## Northstar (Aug 12, 2013)

Harry Muff said:


> Zoo-33 by Marked Improvement Photo, on Flickr



Harry...nice shots


----------



## Harry Muff (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks man!


----------



## jwilbern (Aug 12, 2013)

Frog stare-down by jwilbern, on Flickr


----------



## LOLID (Aug 12, 2013)

South Africa souvenir


----------



## pvais (Aug 12, 2013)

Northstar said:


> pvais said:
> 
> 
> > At yesterday was my first hide camp night. It was nice start, after 2.5 hours waiting,_ become first bear. I seen totally 4 bears, 1 see eagle, 1 black kite(?) (Milvus migrans) and lots of ravens.
> ...



I used 5d2 + 70-200 2.8L with and without extenders. With 1.4x it was little bit short and with 2x it was too dark. 

This picture is shot at 5d2+70-200+1.4x
F5, 1/125, ISO 2500

There was really dark and last shot was taken at F2.8, 1/10, ISO 25600 and manual focusing.


----------



## Pierre Bonenfant (Aug 20, 2013)

I would not say it is my best, but i would say that it is one of my preferate because of the unusual subject...

This guy was coming back on the side of the road in a provincial park with a shoe he had stolen at the camping area not far away. At first, i was in my jeep, i did though it was a prey. 






ID lV - 70-200 2.8 IS ll

*Visit my gallery:* http://www.pbase.com/pbon/profile


----------



## Click (Aug 21, 2013)

Pierre Bonenfant said:


> I would not say it is my best, but i would say that it is one of my preferate because of the unusual subject...
> 
> This guy was coming back on the side of the road in a provincial park with a shoe he had stolen at the camping area not far away. At first, i was in my jeep, i did though it was a prey.



Ha Ha Ha ;D That's a funny one. Nice shot.


----------



## fyah5dmarkiii (Aug 21, 2013)

My dog portrait. Taken with 5d mark ii + 70-200 2.8 ii
Elephant at the zoo. Same setup.


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 21, 2013)

Pierre Bonenfant said:


> I would not say it is my best, but i would say that it is one of my preferate because of the unusual subject...
> 
> This guy was coming back on the side of the road in a provincial park with a shoe he had stolen at the camping area not far away. At first, i was in my jeep, i did though it was a prey.
> 
> ...



Never throw your shoe at a fox! ;D

Love your photo


----------



## applecider (Aug 22, 2013)

Dragonfly 5d iii 70-200 2.8 is ii


----------



## makuroske (Aug 22, 2013)

Taken today with my 5d ii, 100mm 2.8 usm, and 68mm kenko extention tubes!


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 23, 2013)

Really nice shots, everyone


----------



## Northstar (Aug 23, 2013)

applecider said:


> Dragonfly 5d iii 70-200 2.8 is ii



nice d-fly AC!


----------



## awbjerkhaug (Aug 31, 2013)

A seagull and a swan fighting over food. 





Taken with a Canon 60D and EF-S 55-250mm,


----------



## Click (Aug 31, 2013)

awbjerkhaug said:


> A seagull and a swan fighting over food.
> 
> Taken with a Canon 60D and EF-S 55-250mm,




Good timing. Well done.


----------



## cbecklund (Sep 3, 2013)

Took this one at the Minnesota State Fair a week or so ago with my 60D + 40mm



Newborn by cbecklund, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 3, 2013)

Cute  So cute 

Nicely done cbecklund.


----------



## docfrance (Sep 3, 2013)

Mountain Goat on Quandary Peak, Summit County, Colorado (5D Mk II with 400mm F4L DO IS)


----------



## jrista (Sep 3, 2013)

docfrance said:


> Mountain Goat on Quandary Peak, Summit County, Colorado (5D Mk II with 400mm F4L DO IS)



Awesome shot, Doc! He's bringing you a flower! ;D


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 3, 2013)

A friend's dog; 5D2 + 16-35 II. Note the hands for scale. Jim


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 3, 2013)

jrista said:


> docfrance said:
> 
> 
> > Mountain Goat on Quandary Peak, Summit County, Colorado (5D Mk II with 400mm F4L DO IS)
> ...



LOL...+1, amazing capture. Great work. 8)


----------



## Click (Sep 3, 2013)

docfrance said:


> Mountain Goat on Quandary Peak, Summit County, Colorado (5D Mk II with 400mm F4L DO IS)



Awesome shot. Well done.


----------



## rpt (Sep 3, 2013)

jrista said:


> docfrance said:
> 
> 
> > Mountain Goat on Quandary Peak, Summit County, Colorado (5D Mk II with 400mm F4L DO IS)
> ...


Lovely shot.

Also thoughtful goat


----------



## Solar B (Sep 3, 2013)

5D2 & EF 70-200mm f/4L IS USM


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 3, 2013)

My two "granddogs" 

7D, [email protected], 1/10s, f/5.6, ISO 320


----------



## ERHP (Sep 5, 2013)

A couple of the young mule deer bucks practicing for later in the season. The smaller buck on the left instigated three times and was also the one to break off each engagement.





5D MK III - 800mm 1/100 : f/6.3 : ISO 400


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2013)

Not my best, but ... Two turtles sunbathing


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 8, 2013)

ISO 20000 to the rescue:


----------



## rpt (Sep 8, 2013)

Jim Saunders said:


> ISO 20000 to the rescue:


That feline trusts you. You need to to make her feel trusted. Lovely picture.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 8, 2013)

rpt said:


> Jim Saunders said:
> 
> 
> > ISO 20000 to the rescue:
> ...



Thank you! I've had she (and her possibly-sister) since they were kittens; They're notably bright and better-behaved than I have any right to ask.

Jim


----------



## minu62 (Sep 14, 2013)

24-70 mm/2.8 II. 70 mm, 1/125 s, f/6.7, ISO 200.


----------



## pvais (Sep 14, 2013)

Erinaceus europaeus - Little bit different mammal


----------



## MonteGraham (Sep 22, 2013)

Thailand!!


----------



## MonteGraham (Sep 22, 2013)

Vacation


----------



## dslrdummy (Sep 25, 2013)

A pic from a recent trip to Zambia. 5D iii, 400 f/5.6 @f/5.6, 1/400s, 1250 iso


----------



## degies (Oct 6, 2013)

Some favorites


----------



## Click (Oct 6, 2013)

degies said:


> Some favorites



Very nice shots Degies. The last one is the one that I like best. Well done.


----------



## surapon (Oct 6, 2013)

Yes, This Animal Photos from my Vacation in Thailand last year.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 6, 2013)

Yes, This Animal Photos from my Vacation in Thailand last year.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## Click (Oct 6, 2013)

lol ;D The last one of the first series is very funny.

Well done Mr. Surapon.


----------



## surapon (Oct 6, 2013)

Click said:


> lol ;D The last one of the first series is very funny.
> 
> Well done Mr. Surapon.



Thanks you so much, Sir, Dear Click.
I original from Thailand , and Live in Thailand for 25 years, And Relocate my self and my wife, come to USA , to Study and Work here for 39 years. Yes, We have the good words in Thailand that " Human are very difference from Alligators/ Crocodile= Human can be Teached and can Learn the new thing, BUT the Alligators/ Crocodiles can not learn-----------Ha, Ha, Ha----Wrong Idea AGAIN ---That why I took that Photo of the Class room of the smart Alligators.
Have a great Sunday, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 6, 2013)

surapon said:


> Yes, This Animal Photos from my Vacation in Thailand last year.
> Enjoy.
> Surapon


Loved the exchange between tigers and pigs.  Alligators in the classroom are stuffed, or you spent a few days practicing Photoshop? :


----------



## surapon (Oct 6, 2013)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, This Animal Photos from my Vacation in Thailand last year.
> ...



Ha, Ha, Ha---Dear my teacher Mr. ajfotofilmagem.
Well, I am Good in Photoshop, But Not good at that level yet----Ha, Ha, Ha-----That Are the Stuffed Baby Alligators in the Model Class room = size = 4 feet X 6 Feet, Very easy to take the photo, look like the real thing.
Yes, Sir, They feed the babies tigers with mother pig's milk with her babies pig , and hope that, both tigers and pigs will be future friends------Ha, Ha, Ha, But When the Big tiger hungry---He forget that he has Pig Friends. That Why, the owners of this Tiger Zoo , must put the Tiger dress on the pig body-----BIG BUT= Ha, Ha, Ha, The Tiger are the smart animal, when he is hungry.
Nice to talk to you, Sir.
Have a good Sunday.
Surapon


----------



## serendipidy (Oct 7, 2013)

Click said:


> degies said:
> 
> 
> > Some favorites
> ...



+1


----------



## DIABLO (Oct 7, 2013)

Just lounging around


----------



## Miles Gilbert (Oct 17, 2013)

Great thread. I'm 13 and in my first year in photography, and I would love to be able to take some shots like I've seen here. 

Anyway some from myself. 

*Killer Whales*




http://www.flickr.com/photos/milesgilbert/9561955623/#

*Bald Eagles*




http://www.flickr.com/photos/milesgilbert/9562103971/#

*Chipmunk at the top of Hurricane Ridge, Olympic National Park*




http://www.flickr.com/photos/milesgilbert/9567952271/#


----------



## amoore00357 (Oct 17, 2013)

Just a few from the wildlife shelter.

Both with the forgotten 400mm 5.6 











Enjoy


----------



## DIABLO (Oct 18, 2013)

Miles Gilbert said:


> Great thread. I'm 13 and in my first year in photography, and I would love to be able to take some shots like I've seen here.
> 
> Anyway some from myself.
> 
> ...



Miles you're off to a great start! Keep posting.


----------



## DIABLO (Oct 18, 2013)

Flying deer... ;D


----------



## Northstar (Oct 18, 2013)

DIABLO said:


> Flying deer... ;D




Super shot !


----------



## Waterdonkey (Oct 18, 2013)

In Montana you just have to step into the back yard...
5D3, 70-200mm is L, cropped and fiddled with.


----------



## canon1dxman (Oct 18, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8495766980/# http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/

Red Kite dance

Lousy light but I still like it




http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10342198815/# http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/

This really was a water hazard on a golf course in South Africa


----------



## Northstar (Oct 20, 2013)

canon1dxman said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8495766980/# http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/
> 
> Red Kite dance
> 
> ...



Both great shots!


----------



## dslrdummy (Oct 20, 2013)

A couple of shots of a leopard, blind in one eye, shot recently in south Luangwa National Park, Zambia. Old and handicapped, but still the dominant male in his territory.


----------



## dslrdummy (Oct 20, 2013)

A fairly contented leopard, Moremi, Botswana.


----------



## dslrdummy (Oct 20, 2013)

Old man Lion, Botswana


----------



## Click (Oct 20, 2013)

Great shots dslrdummy. 8) Well done Sir.


----------



## dslrdummy (Oct 21, 2013)

Zambian Lioness, after she had enjoyed a meal of Zebra with her mate - 400mm f/5.6 @ f/6.3


----------



## chilledXpress (Oct 21, 2013)

The big kitty by David.K.M, on Flickr


----------



## dslrdummy (Oct 22, 2013)

Muddy


----------



## dslrdummy (Oct 22, 2013)

Young Hyena - Zambia


----------



## dslrdummy (Oct 22, 2013)

Serious stuff


----------



## Synkka (Oct 22, 2013)

Fat lion pair by Synkka~, on Flickr


----------



## dslrdummy (Oct 22, 2013)

Synkka said:


> Fat lion pair by Synkka~, on Flickr


Great shot


----------



## dslrdummy (Oct 22, 2013)

Evil eye


----------



## dslrdummy (Oct 22, 2013)

Too close for comfort


----------



## Narcolepsy (Oct 22, 2013)

dslrdummy said:


> Too close for comfort


Great set of photos dslrdummy!


----------



## Click (Oct 22, 2013)

Narcolepsy said:


> dslrdummy said:
> 
> 
> > Too close for comfort
> ...



+1 Well done Sir! 8)


----------



## steven kessel (Oct 22, 2013)

Here's lookin' at ya.

5Diii, Canon 100 f2.8 Macro, non-IS, non-L, hand held, available light.


----------



## rpt (Oct 22, 2013)

Click said:


> Narcolepsy said:
> 
> 
> > dslrdummy said:
> ...


Lovely shots! Love the treed lions


----------



## stephan00 (Oct 22, 2013)

Here are a few from a recent trip to a nearby zoo, with emphasis on the head & eyes.


----------



## Synkka (Oct 22, 2013)

dslrdummy said:


> Synkka said:
> 
> 
> > Fat lion pair by Synkka~, on Flickr
> ...


Cheers, they are very fat after a night feed, lions are not very graceful climbing trees!


----------



## Pakneh (Oct 23, 2013)

I am proud of my Otter shot, because it required alot of crawling through the snow to get within range of making a decent photo, this was the first Otter I encountered in my life and the bugger was awesome enough to come gallivanting out of the shallows and run at me.

Taken with a Canon Rebel T1i, Canon 70-300mm IS HSM and lots of patience.


----------



## yorgasor (Oct 23, 2013)

This buffalo ran right by me up in the Tetons:




IMG_6661 by yorgasor, on Flickr

And a prairie dog from Devils Tower, WY




Ellen! Ellen! by yorgasor, on Flickr


----------



## xROELOFx (Oct 23, 2013)

This White-tailed Eagle (Haliaeetus albicilla) is from 4 days ago.

1DX with 500mm f/4 @ 1/2000 sec., f/5.6, ISO 2000


----------



## Click (Oct 23, 2013)

xROELOFx said:


> This White-tailed Eagle (Haliaeetus albicilla) is from 4 days ago.
> 
> 1DX with 500mm f/4 @ 1/2000 sec., f/5.6, ISO 2000



Beautiful shot. 8) Good timing.


----------



## Synkka (Oct 26, 2013)

roly poly hippo



Hippo RollBaby by Synkka~, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Bean (Nov 5, 2013)

Pademelon @ Cradle Mountain, Tasmania.
5D3 with 100mm L Macro.


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 5, 2013)

Mr Bean said:


> Pademelon @ Cradle Mountain, Tasmania.
> 5D3 with 100mm L Macro.


That's pretty neat!


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 5, 2013)

yorgasor said:


> This buffalo ran right by me up in the Tetons:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! :-X


----------



## Mr Bean (Nov 11, 2013)

More of an oddity, than a "best shot". White kangaroo. Normally a dark grey, or light brown, like the one next to it (an Eastern Grey). It's not an albino, as they have pink skin / eyes. We have a few like this, not many.


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 11, 2013)

Some recent ones from the San Francisco Zoo. 5D3, 100-400L @ 400mm, handheld, ambient light.




C69A0939-dpp-c by EricJ777, on Flickr




C69A0970-dpp by EricJ777, on Flickr




C69A0972-dpp-c by EricJ777, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 11, 2013)

Yorgasor, Synkka, Mr Bean, and serendipidy, great shots guys. It’s a pleasure to look at your pictures.


----------



## chauncey (Nov 12, 2013)

It clearly did not want it's picture taken...hey, I even offered a free print.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 12, 2013)

Elk Island park, Alberta. Not fenced and not exactly pleased with me. 

Jack


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 12, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Elk Island park, Alberta. Not fenced and not exactly pleased with me.
> 
> Jack



Run Jack, Run!! ;D


----------



## rpt (Nov 12, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Elk Island park, Alberta. Not fenced and not exactly pleased with me.
> ...


I have to agree.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 12, 2013)

Seriously, it's recommended that you avoid eye contact with these males. I don't think running would work! 

Jack


----------



## jrista (Nov 12, 2013)

Just a beautiful doe with a stunning fur coat at sunset.


----------



## Eldar (Nov 12, 2013)

jrista said:


> Just a beautiful doe with a stunning fur coat at sunset.


Very nice in every way.


----------



## rpt (Nov 13, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Seriously, it's recommended that you avoid eye contact with these males. I don't think running would work!
> 
> Jack


I guess. So eye contact is a problem with many aggressive species. I wonder how long it will take for them to figure out that pointing a camera is the same thing!


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 13, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Seriously, it's recommended that you avoid eye contact with these males. I don't think running would work!
> 
> Jack



Jack, I would not want any part of my body contacting that buffalo. Running sometimes works, but only if there are slower runners in your party ;D


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 13, 2013)

It's always a judgement call but I was a pretty safe distance with 600mm and observing carefully. I also got my shot and left him alone. I've read of excellent shots coming from the camera of a man mauled to death by a bear and that doesn't appeal to me! 

This one was friendlier eye contact in my back yard.

Jack


----------



## eml58 (Nov 13, 2013)

Although I've Posted this Image before, I thought it reasonably fits the current discussion "Eye Contact".

Preferably Not in the backyard.


----------



## eml58 (Nov 13, 2013)

The previous Image was the Male Leopard version of Eye Contact, this ones the Female version of the same thing, note the subtle differences.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 13, 2013)

Edward, you know all about eye contact! Are you generally in a safe environment when such contact is taking place? 

Different thought - do you/ have you, shot in South America?

Jack


----------



## Alex_R (Nov 13, 2013)

It seems like a bear


----------



## Eldar (Nov 13, 2013)

eml58 said:


> The previous Image was the Male Leopard version of Eye Contact, this ones the Female version of the same thing, note the subtle differences.


You have to publish a book! I hereby sign up for 10 copies.


----------



## eml58 (Nov 13, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Edward, you know all about eye contact! Are you generally in a safe environment when such contact is taking place?
> 
> Different thought - do you/ have you, shot in South America?
> 
> Jack



Hi Jack, I would love to, and hope to in the next couple of Years, Jaguars, definitely want to get to South America and shoot these Guys, there's a few places now where they have begun to habituate similar to Londolozi & Mala Mala in South Africa, still Wild, still in their environment, but protected within an area and used to People in vehicles.

Most, not all, but most of my Safari Images are from a vehicle, I generally have my own so I can go where I want when I want, plus my own Guide. I've had a few scares mostly with Female Leopards with young Cubs, we try to keep a respectable distance, less about being concerned for our safety, more to ensure the Cubs don't get stressed. Had a wildebeest try to climb into the vehicle late one afternoon when we were shooting along a fire that had started from Lightning strikes, wildebeest are bit like sheep, not so bright.

The attached is more my own Backyard shooting, Kids Diving down to watch us shooting under a Jetty, Raja Empat Papua Indonesia.


----------



## eml58 (Nov 13, 2013)

Eldar said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > The previous Image was the Male Leopard version of Eye Contact, this ones the Female version of the same thing, note the subtle differences.
> ...



Thanks Eldar, we all share the same enjoyment, mostly, we all seem to love the journey that Photography lends to us.


----------



## eml58 (Nov 13, 2013)

Alex_R said:


> It seems like a bear



Alex, that's just too funny, nice Image as well, but honestly I'm still laughing.

That is one fat cat.


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 13, 2013)

eml58 said:


> The attached is more my own Backyard shooting, Kids Diving down to watch us shooting under a Jetty, Raja Empat Papua Indonesia.



Edward, that is a brilliant picture ! In fact I'd say the best you have posted. Like Lemmy's picture of the surfer this one is as good as it gets.


----------



## sandymandy (Nov 13, 2013)

ehh i felt it a bit weird to enter the "best animal shots" thread and then saw a photo of 3 dark skin kids 

"best expression" in this photo (my cam just loves frontfocus sorry)


----------



## eml58 (Nov 13, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Edward, that is a brilliant picture ! In fact I'd say the best you have posted. Like Lemmy's picture of the surfer this one is as good as it gets.



Thanks Sporgon, appreciated.



sandymandy said:


> ehh i felt it a bit weird to enter the "best animal shots" thread and then saw a photo of 3 dark skin kids



Gets worse SandyMandy, shot with a Nikon D3x during one of my flirtations with the Dark Side.


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 13, 2013)

eml58 said:


> shot with a Nikon D3x during one of my flirtations with the Dark Side.


 ;D
Just goes to show: 'gear doesn't matter'


----------



## Synkka (Nov 13, 2013)

Love the leopard shots, I got a chance to see them in Tanzania but from afar.

On eye contact here is a fleeting glimpse from a caracal who then decided having nothing to do with us sounded like a better idea.




Caracal by Synkka~, on Flickr


----------



## Vern (Nov 13, 2013)

three pointer with fall colors, 5DMKIII, ISO 1600, 600 II f4, 1/320 - monopod w sidekick


----------



## SithTracy (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## mgkaplan (Nov 13, 2013)

Here is a link to my "Wildlife" gallery:


http://www.michaelkaplanphotography.com/#a=0&at=0&mi=2&pt=1&pi=10000&s=0&p=8


----------



## dw2013 (Nov 13, 2013)

Kruger National Park, Sept 2013.


----------



## ERHP (Nov 13, 2013)

The antics of one of the Muley Bucks this last weekend. "How you doin?"


----------



## Click (Nov 13, 2013)

eml58 said:


> The previous Image was the Male Leopard version of Eye Contact, this ones the Female version of the same thing, note the subtle differences.



Awesome shot Sir! 8)


----------



## Crapking (Nov 13, 2013)

august doe &amp; fawn by NAVBPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## Crapking (Nov 13, 2013)

Buck in velvet by NAVBPhotos, on Flickr

Color space / processing not quite right - sorry --


----------



## Crapking (Nov 13, 2013)

Last one....




&quot;Dos&quot; Does plus 1 by NAVBPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## Eldar (Nov 13, 2013)

Arctic fox or Mountain fox or Snow fox or ... many names on this fellow. An endangered species on main land Norway, but this fellow is a result of a breeding station on Dovre, where they have successfully returned a number of foxes to the wild. Beautiful little animal.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 13, 2013)

What a flurry of lovely shots. Kickstarts my aging aching body in the morning and makes we want to get outdoors and hike!! 

Thanks everyone for posting.

Edward, my hope is to get back to Peru and surrounding countries. Since my wife was born there, my lack of Spanish is not too critical. Had a flight into the jungle but it was rocking and rollin and got turned back, so that was one big dissappointment. You'd be shooting more than Jaguars, for sure. I found the native folk in particular to be very friendly. Finally, what I appreciate even more than your photos is your attitude. 

Jack


----------



## eml58 (Nov 13, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Finally, what I appreciate even more than your photos is your attitude.



Hi Jack, Sounds like we share a few things in common, age, a love for Photography & a reasonable attitude, I think the attitude comes with the first thing I mentioned. 

I enjoy checking the latest on the 6D gallery as well, there's some amazing Images being posted there from yourself, Dustin, Chuck, Serendipidy, Captain Kanji etc etc, this Gallery convinced me to change out my youngest Lads D5100 with the 6D, lot's of story on the Cameras Pros & Cons, but the 6D Gallery shows just what can be achieved with this Camera.

An English friend of mine just returned from the Pantanal in Brazil, his Images certainly gave me a push to get down there as soon as i can.

And i don't speak Spanish also, Hell, I'm an Aussie, we battle with English.


----------



## eml58 (Nov 14, 2013)

Eldar said:


> Arctic fox or Mountain fox or Snow fox or ... many names on this fellow. An endangered species on main land Norway, but this fellow is a result of a breeding station on Dovre, where they have successfully returned a number of foxes to the wild. Beautiful little animal.



Lovely Image Eldar, we tried to shoot some of these on the Svalbard trip, they were a lot darker than this Guy so I guess it was a different variant. You seem to have a few of these endangered animals where you are located, such a wonderful experience when your able to Photograph something like this, or the Lynx.

We ran into a few people from Norway up in Svalbard (as it's part of Norway not unexpected), I was surprised that the Norwegians are such very keen hunters, it wasn't something I had ever considered when thinking about Norway, but it is surely one of the most Beautiful places I've seen, I hope to see more of the Country at some point.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 14, 2013)

Edward, it's nice to think that I may have contributed something worthwhile since April. Back then I was unsettled and uneasy about such a high $$ purchase (for me for sure!!) and I must have been a real pain in the butt here on CR.

About that time I received this and it made me stop and think. I surely didn't want to be NEGATIVE.

Jack

You have put up a lot of negative comments about your 300 f2.8 and being unhappy about your purchase of it and the camera.

You may be suffering from expecting that your kit will make up for your inexperience, of course it is quite possible that you have been unlucky and got a poor copy of one of the best lenses made and/or a mismatch with your camera.

Spending lots of money on kit will NOT ensure you take good pictures, trust me I have proved it.

Skulker

I like to think that from that time forward I smartened up. I feel a little ashamed for some of the stuff I was posting but cest la vie. Ultimately I also realized I needed to stop posting all my bird shots to that 6D thread. 

I won't be looking back on this new hobby until I'm dead and gone and that's thanks to a lot of good folk here on CR.

Here's one udder shot I like even though technically it leaves a little to be desired. Blessed I am to have such things happen in my back yard.

6D 300 2.8 II 320th F10 ISO 3200 heavy crop

Jack


----------



## smallfries (Nov 14, 2013)

5DM2, 100mm 2.8L


----------



## Click (Nov 14, 2013)

Very nice. 

Welcome to CR smallfries.


----------



## Pi (Nov 14, 2013)

smallfries said:


> 5DM2, 100mm 2.8L



Very good! It seems more than 1:1 to me - did you use tubes or it is just crop?


----------



## steven kessel (Nov 14, 2013)

As long as we're on the subject of dragonflies, here's a little something. Roseate Skimmer, shot with 5Diii, 400 DO, Iso "automatic" @ 160.


----------



## smallfries (Nov 14, 2013)

Just cropped. No tubes. Handheld....


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 14, 2013)

Love those dragons and their colors!

Jack


----------



## Ben Mawhinney (Nov 14, 2013)

Aurlandsdalen, Norway.

www.benmawhinney.com


----------



## Pugshot (Nov 14, 2013)

Here's a baby opossum.


----------



## MovingViolations (Nov 14, 2013)

I'd like to post and contribute to this thread. One question I have not found and answer to with the software is how to upload photos. Help.


----------



## eml58 (Nov 14, 2013)

MovingViolations said:


> I'd like to post and contribute to this thread. One question I have not found and answer to with the software is how to upload photos. Help.



Welcome to CR.

Use something that you generally process your Image in, Light Room, DXO, Photo Shop etc, loads of software available to do this.

If you started with RAW, convert to jpeg, small size, get the Image under 500Kbs, needs to be in sRGB colour format to show best on CR/Web.

Click "Reply" at the bottom of a comment/page in CR, Make your comments, then attach your Image as an attachment, Hit Save, done.

Look forward to seeing your Images


----------



## Eldar (Nov 14, 2013)

steven kessel said:


> As long as we're on the subject of dragonflies, here's a little something. Roseate Skimmer, shot with 5Diii, 400 DO, Iso "automatic" @ 160.


Something to look at for all those who claim the 400 DO is a rotten lens  Very nice shot.


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 14, 2013)

Vern said:


> three pointer with fall colors, 5DMKIII, ISO 1600, 600 II f4, 1/320 - monopod w sidekick



Nice one Vern!


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 14, 2013)

steven kessel said:


> As long as we're on the subject of dragonflies, here's a little something. Roseate Skimmer, shot with 5Diii, 400 DO, Iso "automatic" @ 160.



Steven, thanks for posting this... I posted one a few days ago in another thread. First time I had seen a pink butterfly! I had no idea what it was, thanks for the ID... 

Great image as usual! 

All the best,
Ken


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 14, 2013)

smallfries and steven kessel,
Beautiful dragonfly shots. I remember that Krob recently posted a pink colored dragonfly photo. Now I've seen two.


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 14, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> smallfries and steven kessel,
> Beautiful dragonfly shots. I remember that Krob recently posted a pink colored dragonfly photo. Now I've seen two.



That makes two of us!


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 14, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > smallfries and steven kessel,
> ...



Hi Krob,
You posted a reply to steven kessel while I was typing my reply. You were faster on the draw. ;D


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 14, 2013)

Snow leopard, 5D3, 100-400L @ 400mm, handheld, ambient light, ISO 2000. Through a wire fence at the San Francisco zoo.




C69A0974-dpp-c by EricJ777, on Flickr


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 14, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Snow leopard, 5D3, 100-400L @ 400mm, handheld, ambient light, ISO 2000. Through a wire fence at the San Francisco zoo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a beauty!


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 14, 2013)

Eye of the... 
Well, Alligator! ;D


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 14, 2013)

smallfries said:


> 5DM2, 100mm 2.8L



Beautiful Smallfries!


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 14, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Eye of the...
> Well, Alligator! ;D



There is something eerie about the reptilian eye.


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 14, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Eye of the...
> ...



Indeed! Quite prehistoric in a way... 

Looks like you had a great time of it in San Fran... Harry must miss you though!


----------



## Eldar (Nov 14, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Lovely Image Eldar, we tried to shoot some of these on the Svalbard trip, they were a lot darker than this Guy so I guess it was a different variant. You seem to have a few of these endangered animals where you are located, such a wonderful experience when your able to Photograph something like this, or the Lynx.
> 
> We ran into a few people from Norway up in Svalbard (as it's part of Norway not unexpected), I was surprised that the Norwegians are such very keen hunters, it wasn't something I had ever considered when thinking about Norway, but it is surely one of the most Beautiful places I've seen, I hope to see more of the Country at some point.


The easiest way to see this animal is to go to the breeding station at Dovre. When they are released to the wild it seems they still like to come back, at least for some time. This one was shot close by. I believe there are less than 200 wild animals left, so to go and look for them elsewhere is not exactly easy. The ones you find on Spitsbergen/Svalbard are of the same species, called white fox. They change color summer and winter. There is another sub species called blue fox, which you can find on Greenland, Iceland and Jan Mayen (and round the neck of a certain type of women).

The hunting tradition has very deep roots in Norway. Back in the days of the civilized, polite and diplomatic Vikings (!), we were rich conquerors. But from the big plague, The Black Death, in the 14th century, which wiped out about 60% of our population, up until we found oil a few decades ago, we very poor and the only way people could survive was to harvest nature as efficient as they could. And it was not until fairly recently we got effective protective measures to secure the population of wolf, bear, lynx, wolverine etc. The arctic fox has actually been protected since the 1930ties, but its problem is not only humans. The red fox is bigger and displaces the smaller arctic fox and the availability of prey in the high mountain areas can be scares. I hope the breeding station continues their success, so more people can see these charming little animals in the wild.


----------



## MovingViolations (Nov 14, 2013)

This big boy liked to be had fed. A favorite treat was leftover biscuits.


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 14, 2013)

MovingViolations said:


> This big boy liked to be had fed. A favorite treat was leftover biscuits.



Isn't that dangerous? Also, don't make eye contact! ;D


----------



## eml58 (Nov 14, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Snow leopard, 5D3, 100-400L @ 400mm, handheld, ambient light, ISO 2000. Through a wire fence at the San Francisco zoo.



Two Animals I will Photograph, I hope, over the next 2 years in the Wild, Snow Leopard & Jaguar.

Beautiful, Beautiful animal.


----------



## eml58 (Nov 14, 2013)

Eldar said:


> Back in the days of the civilized, polite and diplomatic Vikings (!), we were rich conquerors.



I'm reasonably sure the People that live South of Norway much prefer Today's Norwegians, than the Lads from 300 to 500 years ago.


----------



## FinnishAmateur (Nov 14, 2013)

First post to forums.
Picture taken last fall. Fox was really curious and followed me around about an hour.
Got few pictures of him and this was the best of all of them. Rest of the pictures he had a weird pose or I missed focus.
Will update camera settings later when back at computer.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 14, 2013)

FinnishAmateur, I love that shot. Welcome.

Jack


----------



## MovingViolations (Nov 14, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> MovingViolations said:
> 
> 
> > This big boy liked to be had fed. A favorite treat was leftover biscuits.
> ...


He was raised from a calf and was a big gentle pet for those that knew him. Unfortunately he died of a disease caused by parasites in the liver. He would come when called expecting a hand out.


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 14, 2013)

MovingViolations said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > MovingViolations said:
> ...



Now I understand. Sorry that you lost your friend.


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> FinnishAmateur, I love that shot. Welcome.
> 
> Jack



+1...very nice photo!


----------



## Click (Nov 14, 2013)

FinnishAmateur said:


> First post to forums.
> Picture taken last fall. Fox was really curious and followed me around about an hour.
> Got few pictures of him and this was the best of all of them. Rest of the pictures he had a weird pose or I missed focus.
> Will update camera settings later when back at computer.



Very nice shot....and Welcome to CR


----------



## Mr Bean (Nov 14, 2013)

FinnishAmateur said:


> First post to forums.
> Picture taken last fall. Fox was really curious and followed me around about an hour.
> Got few pictures of him and this was the best of all of them. Rest of the pictures he had a weird pose or I missed focus.
> Will update camera settings later when back at computer.


Wow, nice photo. Beaut detail and the pose was just right. Very nice for a first post


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 14, 2013)

FinnishAmateur said:


> First post to forums.


Hello and welcome from an also pretty new member.


> Picture taken last fall. Fox was really curious and followed me around about an hour.
> Got few pictures of him and this was the best of all of them. Rest of the pictures he had a weird pose or I missed focus.
> Will update camera settings later when back at computer.


Really nice picture of that fox. I like it. 
a little bit more sunlight and it would have been even better. 
but that's not in your hand. of course.


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 14, 2013)

Anyone see that video of the photog butting heads with an aggressive male elk for 7 minutes in Oct 2013 in the Smokey Mountains Park? I was worried about him, but it turns out OK. Scarey 

Here is a link to the video.
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=7d9_1384414331


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 15, 2013)

Hmm!  That could have been me with my young buck moose. In my favor my moose is not a park animal that mixes with humans, I think!

Thanks for posting Serendipidy!

Jack


----------



## ERHP (Nov 15, 2013)

FinnishAmateur said:


> First post to forums.
> Picture taken last fall. Fox was really curious and followed me around about an hour.
> Got few pictures of him and this was the best of all of them. Rest of the pictures he had a weird pose or I missed focus.
> Will update camera settings later when back at computer.


Good looking fox!

serendipidy, a FB friend was there when it happened and posted some shots of it. Pretty crazy but no punctures so the guy has that plus a cool story going for him.

Here is another pair from this last Sunday of a young buck chasing a doe. 









Taken within five seconds of each other at close to point blank range. 5D MK III w/800mm f/5.6. For any pixel peepers, the top is a slight left side crop while the second is the full frame.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 15, 2013)

Here's the last moose I'll post for now. I think it conveys the massiveness of these guys nicely.

6D 300 X2 400th F5.6 ISO 4k

JDW


----------



## Northstar (Nov 15, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Anyone see that video of the photog butting heads with an aggressive male elk for 7 minutes in Oct 2013 in the Smokey Mountains Park? I was worried about him, but it turns out OK. Scarey
> 
> Here is a link to the video.
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=7d9_1384414331



Wow..that guy could've been seriously hurt....not very smart.


----------



## Click (Nov 15, 2013)

ERHP said:


> Here is another pair from this last Sunday of a young buck chasing a doe.



Beautiful golden light in your pictures.


----------



## wopbv4 (Nov 16, 2013)

Bobtail


----------



## eml58 (Nov 16, 2013)

wopbv4 said:


> Bobtail



It's been a while since I've seen a Peed off Blue Tongue, grew up in the Northern wheat belt area of West Aussie, these guys provided a reasonable amount of distraction as a Kid.

Thanks for Posting.


----------



## ERHP (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks Click!



For anyone interested, the elk involved in the Smoky Mountains episode was euthanized. 
http://www.wbir.com/story/news/2013/11/15/elk-euthanized-after-close-up-encounter-with-photographer/3598353/


----------



## ifp (Nov 16, 2013)

First try posting an image on here. Hope you guys like it.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 16, 2013)

I think it's safe to say that we're all animal lovers and photograhers from beginners on up and will like your shots. Do your best and keep posting and welcome.

Jack


----------



## Click (Nov 16, 2013)

ifp said:


> First try posting an image on here. Hope you guys like it.



Very nice picture. Welcome to CR


----------



## Click (Nov 16, 2013)

ERHP said:


> For anyone interested, the elk involved in the Smoky Mountains episode was euthanized.
> http://www.wbir.com/story/news/2013/11/15/elk-euthanized-after-close-up-encounter-with-photographer/3598353/



Sad ending story


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 16, 2013)

FinnishAmateur said:


> First post to forums.
> Picture taken last fall. Fox was really curious and followed me around about an hour.
> Got few pictures of him and this was the best of all of them. Rest of the pictures he had a weird pose or I missed focus.
> Will update camera settings later when back at computer.


Wonderful picture! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 16, 2013)

ifp said:


> First try posting an image on here. Hope you guys like it.


I like it! I hope this is the first of many shots you post here....


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 16, 2013)

ifp said:


> First try posting an image on here. Hope you guys like it.


hi ifp!
and welcome.

Nice picture.

What did you do in PP?
IMHO, the colors seem to be a little too much pushed. 
If you didn't do anything to the colors, forget my comment. 
Otherwise it's always a question of taste. For me, a little bit too much.
The rest ist very well.


----------



## ifp (Nov 17, 2013)

Maximilian said:


> hi ifp!
> and welcome.
> 
> Nice picture.
> ...



First, I appreciate the feedback. I'm always looking to improve, especially in post processing. Honestly, it's my least favorite part of photography, probably because I'm not very good at it.

The original was overexposed. Looking at my lightroom settings... Adjustments were -1 to exposure, and my standard settings are applied, which means Camera Standard calibration and +10 to vibrance and +10 to saturation. Now that I've stared at it for a bit, I think the white balance could be a touch warmer. Modified version attached.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 17, 2013)

ifp said:


> First, I appreciate the feedback.


Thank you for that, because mine was without being asked. But I couldn't hold it back. 



> I'm always looking to improve, especially in post processing. Honestly, it's my least favorite part of photography, probably because I'm not very good at it.


Same to me, at both points (least favorite, not very good)



> The original was overexposed. Looking at my lightroom settings... Adjustments were -1 to exposure, and my standard settings are applied, which means Camera Standard calibration and +10 to vibrance and +10 to saturation. Now that I've stared at it for a bit, I think the white balance could be a touch warmer. Modified version attached.


I think it is looking better now. Although I recognize just minor changes.

Thank you for paying attention to my opinion.


----------



## eml58 (Nov 20, 2013)

Botswana Okavango Delta 2012

5DMK III & 300f/2.8 L II, Shot @ f/2.8 & 1/500th ISO125


----------



## TeenTog (Nov 20, 2013)

Coyote in Yellowstone NP


----------



## Northstar (Nov 20, 2013)

TeenTog said:


> Coyote in Yellowstone NP



interesting tail position….appears to be scared/nervous. nice capture though!


----------



## Vossie (Nov 24, 2013)

Some older images from a safari to Kenya and Tanzania in 2007. Best holiday in my life!

All from my good old 30D (I upgraded for that vacation from the 10D) and 100-400L (which I still own).

2 Lions, Masai Mara: EOS 30D, 100-400L @ 400mm, f/5.6, 1/400, ISO 400, handheld, uncropped



2 Lions, Masai Mara by Vossie_NL, on Flickr\

Unknown bird of prey, Serengeti: EOS 30D, 100-400L @ 330mm, f/5.6, 1/400, ISO 640, handheld, uncropped



Bird of prey, Serengeti by Vossie_NL, on Flickr

Impala, Serengeti: EOS 30D, 100-400L @ 330mm, f/5.6, 1/320, ISO 400, handheld, uncropped 



Impala, Serengeti by Vossie_NL, on Flickr

Liones, Serengeti: EOS 30D, 100-400L @ 330mm, f/5.6, 1/800, ISO 200, handheld, uncropped 



Liones, Serengeti by Vossie_NL, on Flickr

Kingfisher, Lake Natron: EOS 30D, 100-400L @ 400mm, f/5.6, 1/160, ISO 400, handheld, uncropped (taken at minimum focus distance!)



Grey-Headed Kingfisher, Lake Natron by Vossie_NL, on Flickr

Lilac-Breasted Roller, Tarangire: EOS 30D, 100-400L @ 400mm, f/11, 1/160, ISO 100, handheld, uncropped 



IMG_3823 by Vossie_NL, on Flickr

Elephant, Tarangire, EOS 30D, 100-400L @ 400mm, f/5.6, 1/2000, ISO 400, handheld, uncropped 



IMG_3937 by Vossie_NL, on Flickr

Red Colobus Monkey, Jozani Forest (Zanzibar), EOS 30D, 100-400L @ 400mm, f/5.6, 1/200, ISO 320, handheld, uncropped (taken at minimum focus distance!)



IMG_4377 by Vossie_NL, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 24, 2013)

Vossie said:


> Some older images from a safari to Kenya and Tanzania in 2007. Best holiday in my life!



Awesome. Beautiful images. 8) Well done Vossie.


----------



## Click (Nov 24, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Botswana Okavango Delta 2012
> 
> 5DMK III & 300f/2.8 L II, Shot @ f/2.8 & 1/500th ISO125



Beautiful. Nicely done Sir.


----------



## Pi (Nov 24, 2013)

Vossie said:


> Some older images from a safari to Kenya and Tanzania in 2007. Best holiday in my life!



Beautiful! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 24, 2013)

Wonderful way of sharing a wonderful experience. I could see myself in your shoes perfectly, Vossie, I even got a little of the adrenelin rush from it. Aren't photos great at preserving memories! 

Jack


----------



## jrista (Nov 24, 2013)

Vossie said:


> Some older images from a safari to Kenya and Tanzania in 2007. Best holiday in my life!



Stunning work! Really beautiful shots. Great demonstration of the trusty old 100-400mm lens, too!


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 24, 2013)

jrista said:


> Vossie said:
> 
> 
> > Some older images from a safari to Kenya and Tanzania in 2007. Best holiday in my life!
> ...



+1...Vossie, I echo what everyone else just said. Makes me wish I was there.


----------



## eml58 (Nov 24, 2013)

Vossie said:


> Some older images from a safari to Kenya and Tanzania in 2007. Best holiday in my life!



Nicely done Vossie, Serengeti & Masai Mara, doesn't come much better, I agree, trips of a lifetime.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 25, 2013)

I had posted this on an other thread but this might be more appropriate:
Lets forget about the brand name of the camera used ... coz its about the joy of photography in the wild. Peace
"Car-L" meets the lions


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 25, 2013)

Conclusion: A cat is a cat, from pussy to the grandest. What a laugh!  Thanks for that.

Jack


----------



## eml58 (Nov 25, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> I had posted this on an other thread but this might be more appropriate:
> Lets forget about the brand name of the camera used ... coz its about the joy of photography in the wild. Peace



Great stuff, have to give this a try, a perspective your not generally going to get, and live to tell the story.

Thanks Rienz.


----------



## Click (Nov 25, 2013)

A pleasure to watch.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## ERHP (Nov 28, 2013)

Click said:


> Vossie said:
> 
> 
> > Some older images from a safari to Kenya and Tanzania in 2007. Best holiday in my life!
> ...



+1


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 28, 2013)

Sitting watching the goldfinches in August when this little guy that would fit in your cupped hands magically appeared almost at my feet. Had to carefully twist about 100 degrees without scaring him. Another reason why I enjoy sitting an letting the birds come to me. Love being in such situations! 

6D 300 X2 1000th F9 ISO 1250

Jack


----------



## Click (Nov 28, 2013)

Very nice shot Jack  Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks Click but I was just an opportunist! I don't run into too many animals as I'm too close to populated areas but it's heartwarming to see how many have adapted. 

My problem is keeping the motorized vehicles out of these prohibited areas. I'm shooting them when I see them and will assemble a pdf including my wildlife shots this season in a effort to get more support from administrators. I'm thinking of maybe handing out to neighbors something similar showing the variety that I've managed to shoot - _might _ open the eyes of a few - hopefully. 

Jack


----------



## rpt (Nov 29, 2013)

Nice shot Jack!


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 29, 2013)

Click said:


> Very nice shot Jack  Well done.



+1


----------



## ERHP (Nov 29, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice shot Jack  Well done.
> ...



And +1 more! That's pretty cool to see.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks guys! He was sure enjoying his meal I can tell you!

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 30, 2013)

This fellow wandered through the firing range at work....


----------



## jrista (Nov 30, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> This fellow wandered through the firing range at work....



I call that "easy prey". ;P


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 30, 2013)

jrista said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > This fellow wandered through the firing range at work....
> ...


The firing range is a safe place for deer... Shooting anything other than a target is a career ending move...it is humorous to see 20 soldiers shooting away at targets, have a deer wander on the range, and everyone has to place their weapons down and step away from the line until the deer wanders away....


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi Don.
You mean you don't get to add venison to the officers mess menu? :
Seriously though it is good to know the wildlife is respected, my understanding is that military ranges have some of the most diverse flora and fauna of their local areas.

Cheers Graham.



Don Haines said:


> The firing range is a safe place for deer... Shooting anything other than a target is a career ending move...it is humorous to see 20 soldiers shooting away at targets, have a deer wander on the range, and everyone has to place their weapons down and step away from the line until the deer wanders away....


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 1, 2013)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Don.
> You mean you don't get to add venison to the officers mess menu? :
> Seriously though it is good to know the wildlife is respected, my understanding is that military ranges have some of the most diverse flora and fauna of their local areas.
> 
> ...


We have lots of deer, wild turkeys, a pack of coyotes, a bear or two, porcupines, fox, skunks, a healthy crop of groundhogs, at least 4 osprey nests, a bald eagle nest, some red tailed hawks, and the last few winters we have had a trio of Great Grey owls come to visit... last fall we even had a cougar walk through the site......

And my Avatar is momma racoon who likes to take up residence in one of the support legs for a 15 meter dish...


----------



## jrista (Dec 1, 2013)

This past summer, while I was photographing birds at one of our local wetland preserves, a fairly large group of female deer, ranging in age from yearlings to several years old and maybe a couple elders, wandered up for a drink. 

They were all around me, and often too close for the 840mm focal length I was using at the time, so I apologize for the tight crops...some of these have had some rotation done to level them, but are otherwise as framed in camera:



























See more at these two blogs:

http://jonrista.com/2013/11/30/deer-at-cottonwood-creek/
http://jonrista.com/2013/07/23/beautiful-does/


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 1, 2013)

jrista, That's the icing on the bird cake! Or, two for the price of one. And that's not counting the sounds and the smells we enjoy. 

Jack


----------



## yorgasor (Dec 1, 2013)

I don't know if this counts as a typical animal shot for this forum, but I got this shot of my son playing with a dog (or maybe its the other way around) and it's now one of my favorites:




Coyote vs Roadrunner by yorgasor, on Flickr


----------



## bob118 (Dec 1, 2013)

Here is a shot of a Peregrine Falcon that had flown right over my head. Shot with a Canon 7D using a 300mm f4 IS L


----------



## Eldar (Dec 1, 2013)

jrista said:


> This past summer, while I was photographing birds at one of our local wetland preserves, a fairly large group of female deer, ranging in age from yearlings to several years old and maybe a couple elders, wandered up for a drink.
> 
> They were all around me, and often too close for the 840mm focal length I was using at the time, so I apologize for the tight crops...some of these have had some rotation done to level them, but are otherwise as framed in camera:


Very nice shots. I also liked several of the portraits you had on your web site.


----------



## Vossie (Dec 1, 2013)

jrista said:


> This past summer, while I was photographing birds at one of our local wetland preserves, a fairly large group of female deer, ranging in age from yearlings to several years old and maybe a couple elders, wandered up for a drink.
> 
> They were all around me, and often too close for the 840mm focal length I was using at the time, so I apologize for the tight crops...some of these have had some rotation done to level them, but are otherwise as framed in camera:
> 
> ...



Wow. Very beautiful. Great colors. Great job!


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi Jrista.
That must have been a fabulous experience, shame about being too so close they were inside your minimum zoom range, oh well sometimes it may not be just about he pictures. Great as they are!
My guess for these two pictures is, "Was that a twig or just that bloke with the Canon?" ;D 8)
Regal animals, thanks.

Cheers Graham.



jrista said:


> This past summer, while I was photographing birds at one of our local wetland preserves, a fairly large group of female deer, ranging in age from yearlings to several years old and maybe a couple elders, wandered up for a drink.
> 
> They were all around me, and often too close for the 840mm focal length I was using at the time, so I apologize for the tight crops...some of these have had some rotation done to level them, but are otherwise as framed in camera:
> 
> ...


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 1, 2013)

jrista said:


> This past summer, while I was photographing birds at one of our local wetland preserves, a fairly large group of female deer, ranging in age from yearlings to several years old and maybe a couple elders, wandered up for a



Beautiful pictures ! 

(You must have aquired your 5DIII and 300/2.8 to grab those, yes ? . )


----------



## Click (Dec 1, 2013)

jrista said:


> This past summer, while I was photographing birds at one of our local wetland preserves, a fairly large group of female deer, ranging in age from yearlings to several years old and maybe a couple elders, wandered up for a drink.
> 
> They were all around me, and often too close for the 840mm focal length I was using at the time, so I apologize for the tight crops...some of these have had some rotation done to level them, but are otherwise as framed in camera:




Beautiful light in your pictures.


----------



## sjbradbury (Dec 1, 2013)

This little guy was posing for me in Montana this summer.




Western Chipmunk by Heavens-Reach, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 1, 2013)

sjbradbury said:


> This little guy was posing for me in Montana this summer.



Cute. Nicely done.

...And welcome to cr


----------



## lvanzijl (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## TheJock (Dec 1, 2013)

It's amazing what you see behind a petrol station in Dubai, still fuzzy, man I really need to get some practice in!


----------



## Click (Dec 1, 2013)

Great shots lvanzijl. Well done.


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (Dec 1, 2013)

Zoo trip


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (Dec 1, 2013)

more zoo


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (Dec 1, 2013)

last one


----------



## jrista (Dec 1, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > This past summer, while I was photographing birds at one of our local wetland preserves, a fairly large group of female deer, ranging in age from yearlings to several years old and maybe a couple elders, wandered up for a
> ...



Thanks! And actually, 7D + 600/4 + 1.4x. I was actually photographing birds, and the deer just showed up. I actually wish I hadn't had the TC, as framing was really tight. I was afraid that if I spend the time to remove the TC, though, that I'd miss the deer. 

The 5D III is still at the top of my list, and the 300/2.8 is right after that. The 600/4 L II just took everything out of me this year. I am also trying to start two businesses...one to sell my photography, and eventually maybe sell personal photography classes to teach people how to photograph wildlife, birds, and do astrophotography. The other is my main business for developing web sites and maybe doing backend software development. Those have consumed all my time and are consuming all my money...so I don't know when I'll be able to get the 5D III. :-\


----------



## jrista (Dec 1, 2013)

Click said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > This past summer, while I was photographing birds at one of our local wetland preserves, a fairly large group of female deer, ranging in age from yearlings to several years old and maybe a couple elders, wandered up for a drink.
> ...



Aye! The light that time of year was just amazing...it was like photonic cream...soft, light yellow, smoothed over everything. Loved it.


----------



## jrista (Dec 1, 2013)

sjbradbury said:


> This little guy was posing for me in Montana this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cute! And razor sharp! What lens/camera?


----------



## jrista (Dec 1, 2013)

lvanzijl said:


>



Stunning shots. Absolutely love that first one.


----------



## jrista (Dec 1, 2013)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Jrista.
> That must have been a fabulous experience, shame about being too so close they were inside your minimum zoom range, oh well sometimes it may not be just about he pictures. Great as they are!
> My guess for these two pictures is, "Was that a twig or just that bloke with the Canon?" ;D 8)
> Regal animals, thanks.
> ...



Thanks!  It was pretty exciting. The young yearlings are always curious. Both the males and the females, when they are only a year old or less, don't fully know to fear humans. So, they will look at you with the most curious of faces, and sneek in closer and closer, until they are maybe 15-20 feet from you. Then they get a little scared, start stomping the ground, and will usually take off, prancing about for a while, before they feel safe enough to come back in for another close look at that odd camo-covered creature making clicking noises (i.e. "Was that a twig or just that bloke with the Canon?"). ;D 8)

As for the lens, no zoom range. It was the EF 600mm f/4 L II prime, with a 1.4x TC attached. To maximize IQ, I've pretty much done away with zooms...too many compromises. The TC costs a little bit in IQ, but with a lens like the 600/4, it is still worlds better than the 100-400mm zoom, for example. I thought about removing the TC, but sometimes deer just move through really fast, and in the time it takes to change out or remove a TC, they can be gone. So, I just took the shots as they occurred.


----------



## eml58 (Dec 2, 2013)

lvanzijl said:


>



All lovely, but this one is just spot on.

Would be interested to know what Gear was used.


----------



## eml58 (Dec 2, 2013)

jrista said:


> This past summer, while I was photographing birds at one of our local wetland preserves, a fairly large group of female deer, ranging in age from yearlings to several years old and maybe a couple elders, wandered up for a drink.



All good, but the second Image is just about perfect, lovely background, almost a painterly touch to the Image, really, well done.


----------



## jrista (Dec 2, 2013)

eml58 said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > This past summer, while I was photographing birds at one of our local wetland preserves, a fairly large group of female deer, ranging in age from yearlings to several years old and maybe a couple elders, wandered up for a drink.
> ...



Thank you, very much. 

I learned a lot with that photo. One of my favorites. It is slated to take up one of the largest spaces on my wall one of these days (when I can afford to print it.) 

I have to say, I learned a lot with that shot. Had to get some very close foreground grass at just the right position in the frame to create a continuous blur. It's an effect I hope to replicate, if I can ever find the time to get back out there... (Hopefully soon...the rut is on!)


----------



## jrista (Dec 2, 2013)

eml58 said:


> lvanzijl said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Ditto. These photos are simply wonderful. The lighting, especially that blue highlight, is quite unique.


----------



## eml58 (Dec 2, 2013)

One of the regulars in CR asked me to post some of my Images shot with the 300f/2.8 L II, so I've pulled these four as examples of just how well the Lens works on either the 1Dx or the 5DMK III.

I wasn't able to pull up any shot with this Lens + the 1.4x converter, I've tested this Combo and found it's a perfect match, very little degradation viewable, but I very seldom use the combo as I've always had the 400f/2.8 L II as well, now the 200-400f/4.

The 300f/2.8 L II is one of my absolute main stay Lenses, sharp, fast to focus & light.


----------



## sjbradbury (Dec 2, 2013)

jrista said:


> sjbradbury said:
> 
> 
> > This little guy was posing for me in Montana this summer.
> ...



thanks, 6D with 200mm f2.8


----------



## Eldar (Dec 2, 2013)

eml58 said:


> One of the regulars in CR asked me to post some of my Images shot with the 300f/2.8 L II, so I've pulled these four as examples of just how well the Lens works on either the 1Dx or the 5DMK III.
> 
> I wasn't able to pull up any shot with this Lens + the 1.4x converter, I've tested this Combo and found it's a perfect match, very little degradation viewable, but I very seldom use the combo as I've always had the 400f/2.8 L II as well, now the 200-400f/4.
> 
> The 300f/2.8 L II is one of my absolute main stay Lenses, sharp, fast to focus & light.


How is it possible NOT to want this lens ...


----------



## eml58 (Dec 2, 2013)

Eldar said:


> How is it possible NOT to want this lens ...



Yes, it's one of my favourites, even the Version 1 was a great Lens.

Like your Avatar as well.


----------



## jrista (Dec 2, 2013)

eml58 said:


> One of the regulars in CR asked me to post some of my Images shot with the 300f/2.8 L II, so I've pulled these four as examples of just how well the Lens works on either the 1Dx or the 5DMK III.
> 
> I wasn't able to pull up any shot with this Lens + the 1.4x converter, I've tested this Combo and found it's a perfect match, very little degradation viewable, but I very seldom use the combo as I've always had the 400f/2.8 L II as well, now the 200-400f/4.
> 
> The 300f/2.8 L II is one of my absolute main stay Lenses, sharp, fast to focus & light.



Stunning work! The first shot, in particular, is just beautiful. Love that partial silhouette and backlighting. 

I rented the 300/2.8 L II last year. Really loved that lens. With TCs, it is extremely versatile. I used it with both 1.4x and 2x TCs, and even at 600/5.6, it's IQ was as good as or better than my 100-400mm lens. I would call it the ideal wildlifers lens...gives you top quality versatility for almost any situation except very distant subjects.


----------



## eml58 (Dec 2, 2013)

jrista said:


> Stunning work! The first shot, in particular, is just beautiful. Love that partial silhouette and backlighting.



Hi jrista, and that is where the 300f/2.8L II shines even over the 400f/2.8L II, I had both Lenses with me during that 1st Image, but I could only get the 300 to focus fast in these conditions, and it focussed on the head immediately, the 400 tended to hunt some before eventually locking focus.

My 200-400f/4 wouldn't have a hope of taking this Image, well, in my hands at least.

Again the attached shows the Lens in action, on the 1Dx @ 12fps this was reasonably easy shooting, except when this big boy got to the top I thought he was done, he didn't even hesitate, just launched out of the Tree with the Impala in his mouth, i was too stunned to shoot, missed what would have been "the shot", that's photography though.


----------



## Eldar (Dec 2, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > How is it possible NOT to want this lens ...
> ...


The avatar


----------



## lvanzijl (Dec 2, 2013)

eml58 said:


> lvanzijl said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Thanks 

Now for the fun part, It's a 85L II on a 5D3 . (All I had available at the time)
1/320 f/1.2 ISO400


----------



## eml58 (Dec 2, 2013)

Eldar said:


> The avatar



One of your Best, Love this Image, B&W just perfect.


----------



## Eldar (Dec 3, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > The avatar
> ...


At least it should reassure anyone with concerns for lack of sharpness of the 200-400 f4L 1.4x at 560mm


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (Dec 6, 2013)

He looked like he was annoyed with me.


----------



## surapon (Dec 6, 2013)

Dear Friends.
These are point and shoot of Fun Animal shots.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 6, 2013)

Dear Friends.
These are point and shoot of Fun Animal shots.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 6, 2013)

Dear Friends.
These are point and shoot of Fun Animal shots. Here are the deers in my front yard.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 6, 2013)

Dear Friends.
These are point and shoot of Fun Animal shots.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## Click (Dec 6, 2013)

Very nice shots Mr. Surapon.

The last one is very funny.


----------



## surapon (Dec 6, 2013)

Click said:


> Very nice shots Mr. Surapon.
> 
> The last one is very funny.




Thank you, Sir, Dear Mr. Click.
I just want to share some FUN Photos with all of my Friends----Not the Best shots as CR. Standard, But Just for FUN any how.
Have a great weekend, Sir.
Surapon

PS, The Last Picture is in the Tiger Zoo in Thailand, In Thai People's Idea , We can not teach the Aligators to learn any thing New (( like we teach Elephant or Dog , to do some tricks)---But They are wrong---This Photo show that " The Alligator can teach the Alligators too, If That Alligator is a great teacher---Ha, Ha,, Ha.


----------



## pvais (Dec 8, 2013)

Canon 1D mark III + EF 70-200 2.8L IS USM
148mm, f3.2, 1/2000, iso500


----------



## Click (Dec 8, 2013)

Beautiful shot pvais. Well done.


----------



## Northstar (Dec 13, 2013)

surapon said:


> Dear Friends.
> These are point and shoot of Fun Animal shots.
> Enjoy
> Surapon



Funny shots Surapon! Thanks!
North


----------



## surapon (Dec 13, 2013)

Northstar said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Friends.
> ...


You are welcomd, Dear Northstar---Thanks for your commends. I love candid shots, Just Point and shoot, when some thing happens in front of me.
Surapon


----------



## Northstar (Dec 13, 2013)

pvais said:


> Canon 1D mark III + EF 70-200 2.8L IS USM
> 148mm, f3.2, 1/2000, iso500



Love it!


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 13, 2013)

Very tame hispid cotton rat:


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 13, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> Very tame hispid cotton rat:


oh... I love that sharpness of the fur
lovely sweet spot on the eye 

if you allow som critics:
put the focus of the eye more to the golden rule. 
maybe you should crop the left hand side to the nice focus point of the eye.
the edge could be the left one of the y-shapred grass stalk.

and maybe it would be more expressive, if you darken the background a little.

otherwise really great.


----------



## crasher8 (Dec 13, 2013)

Mateo, our Chocolate Wavy Havanese


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 13, 2013)

crasher8 said:


> Mateo, our Chocolate Wavy Havanese


great b/w
maybe it would have been even better if the DOF would have been a little wider and the dogs nose would have been a little bit sharper. 

but afterwards its always easier to tell... 

I am touched. And that's what counts.


----------



## Click (Dec 13, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> Very tame hispid cotton rat:



Very nice shot mackguyver. Well done


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 15, 2013)

Merry Christmas! (unless you were forced to wear a stupid pair of antlers)


----------



## Click (Dec 15, 2013)

Ha Ha Ha ;D That's a good one Don. Very funny. ;D


----------



## surapon (Dec 15, 2013)

Click said:


> Ha Ha Ha ;D That's a good one Don. Very funny. ;D



+ 1000 for me too, Super Funny/ Up set Face----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Great Job, Dear Don----That poor cat will hate you next 2-3 days.
Surapon


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 15, 2013)

Click said:


> Ha Ha Ha ;D That's a good one Don. Very funny. ;D


+1 ... is that a real cat? ... if so, the expression is priceless.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 15, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Ha Ha Ha ;D That's a good one Don. Very funny. ;D
> ...



It's a 15 year old cat and she always looks mad.... It took quite a while to get the two of them posed... I used catnip on the "tree" to keep their attention... the bottom cat is STONED!!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 16, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...


AWESOME! ... very cool idea, hats off for your patience.


----------



## Viper28 (Dec 19, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Merry Christmas! (unless you were forced to wear a stupid pair of antlers)



Priceless expression


----------



## Viper28 (Dec 19, 2013)

Just to carry on the Xmas theme, Munchie our pet rabbit waiting in anticipation of Xmas day....




... about 10-seconds before he decided eating the wire to the lights was a better idea


----------



## Eldar (Dec 19, 2013)

In the series of pets preparing for Christmas, here's our local lion tasting the Christmas tree. Unfortunately not very sharp, but it was a short moment


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 20, 2013)

Viper28 said:


> Just to carry on the Xmas theme, Munchie our pet rabbit waiting in anticipation of Xmas day....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That almost looks like a Christmas tree on his back.


----------



## Viper28 (Dec 20, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> That almost looks like a Christmas tree on his back.



ROTFL: I'd never noticed that before


----------



## Click (Dec 20, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> That almost looks like a Christmas tree on his back.



;D Ha Ha Ha So true.


----------



## rpt (Dec 21, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...


Fantastic picture! Is this going to be your Christmas card pic?


----------



## rpt (Dec 21, 2013)

Viper28 said:


> Just to carry on the Xmas theme, Munchie our pet rabbit waiting in anticipation of Xmas day....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His tree has no lights so you can't put lights on yours!


----------



## DavidF (Dec 21, 2013)

A little something extra under the tree


----------



## Northstar (Dec 27, 2013)

DavidF said:


> A little something extra under the tree



Nice...is the dog a gift or just standing for a portrait?


----------



## DemiseAngel (Dec 27, 2013)

My bichon frise, Rambo


----------



## Click (Dec 27, 2013)

DemiseAngel said:


> My bichon frise, Rambo



Cute 


Welcome to CR DemiseAngel.


----------



## steven kessel (Dec 27, 2013)

I thought I'd add one of my own to all of these cute dog photos.


----------



## Mr Bean (Dec 27, 2013)

Roger the Roo, in my neighbors property (as seen from my veranda).


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 27, 2013)

Click said:


> DemiseAngel said:
> 
> 
> > My bichon frise, Rambo
> ...



+1


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 27, 2013)

steven kessel said:


> I thought I'd add one of my own to all of these cute dog photos.



Does your dog bite? (A line spoken by Peter Sellers in the movie "The Pink Panther Strikes Again")

Source" Wikipedia

Inspector Clouseau: [gesturing to the hotel's dog] Does your dog bite?
German hotelier: No.
[Clouseau bends down to pet the small dog; it attacks and viciously bites him.]
Inspector Clouseau: I thought you said your dog did not bite!
German hotelier: That is not my dog.


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 27, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> steven kessel said:
> 
> 
> > I thought I'd add one of my own to all of these cute dog photos.
> ...


Hilarious! LOL! I haven't seen those movies in forever and had forgotten about that scene.


----------



## Eldar (Dec 27, 2013)

The local Lion is getting impatient with the service: "I want my food NOW!!"
1DX, Zeiss Otus 55/1.4, ISO2000, f3.5, 1/30s


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 27, 2013)

Awesome shot, Eldar! Great angle and timing! I'm in for a rainy weekend, so maybe I'll play with my poor-man's Otus (50 f/1.2) and my pair of indoor (yet seemingly feral) cats!


----------



## Eldar (Dec 27, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> Awesome shot, Eldar! Great angle and timing! I'm in for a rainy weekend, so maybe I'll play with my poor-man's Otus (50 f/1.2) and my pair of indoor (yet seemingly feral) cats!


I had the 50/1.2L and I loved that lens. There are some pixel peeping issues with it, but in general, some of my best shots are made with that lens.

I got confused for a period, where I thought I would be happier with a 35/85 combo, sold my 50/1.2L and got the Sigma 35/1.4 in addition to my 85/1.2L II. And, apart from a recent focus issue with the Sigma, I have been happy with them. But I missed the angle of view you get from the 50mm. And then the Otus came along and I am totally hooked on this lens. It is just phenomenal.


----------



## lordcrumb (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi all,just joined up and thought I would post a few but I seem to be having problems. I will keep trying. cheers


----------



## lordcrumb (Dec 28, 2013)

Taken in the wild on Raymond Island Australia, 50d and 70-200 f4L.


----------



## lordcrumb (Dec 28, 2013)

This was shot in Nth Lincolnshire England with a 550d and 70-200f4L f7.1 320/1 iso250


----------



## lordcrumb (Dec 28, 2013)

This is Kosmo and he is a gorgeous Boston who belonged to my old housemate. Taken on a 1d m2n and 50mm 1.8 @f2 1/125 iso 3200.


----------



## Click (Dec 28, 2013)

lordcrumb said:


> Taken in the wild on Raymond Island Australia, 50d and 70-200 f4L.



Cute 


...Welcome to CR lordcrumb.


----------



## CarlTN (Dec 28, 2013)

steven kessel said:


> I thought I'd add one of my own to all of these cute dog photos.



That's a coyote, but I agree it's cute.


----------



## Harv (Dec 28, 2013)

I'll contribute some black bear images  .......





















These were shot with a 1DIII and 300/2.8L IS. I had to back up to get them in the frame.


----------



## Northstar (Dec 28, 2013)

Harv said:


> I'll contribute some black bear images  .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love the bears Harv! Where did you find them?


----------



## Northstar (Dec 28, 2013)

Harv said:


> I'll contribute some black bear images  .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love the bears Harv! Where did you find them?

Did everybody see this awesome black bear video....skip to 30 seconds and watch to the end for the guy's reaction...funny

http://youtu.be/8jRTrRxamxQ


----------



## Harv (Dec 28, 2013)

Northstar said:


> Harv said:
> 
> 
> > I'll contribute some black bear images  .......
> ...



South shore of Rice Lake


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 29, 2013)

Weedy Sea Dragon


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 29, 2013)

Leafy Sea Dragon


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 29, 2013)

Feeding the bird


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 29, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Weedy Sea Dragon



another Weedy


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 29, 2013)

Bottom of the ocean


----------



## lordcrumb (Dec 29, 2013)

I just remembered this one too.....


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 29, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Weedy Sea Dragon
> ...



Great series of magnificent photos!


----------



## Click (Dec 29, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



+1 Beautiful shots, well done Dylan.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 29, 2013)

Click said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



Thanks guys


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 30, 2013)

I was taking pictures of a Snowy Owl and this is the view behind me....


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 31, 2013)

My daughter's pet Polecat.

I always make sure she keeps it in bed with her when her boyfriends come to stay.


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 31, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> My daughter's pet Polecat.
> 
> I always make sure she keeps it in bed with her when her boyfriends come to stay.


LOL and how interesting to see a creature that's both cute and frightening!


----------



## Mr Bean (Jan 2, 2014)

Another roo pic. This ones a smaller male, compared to the one I posted a couple of weeks ago. He was happily resting in my front garden this morning. Unfortunately, I had to get him to move to the back of the block, as I have a house to paint and he wasn't going to be helpful in that department 

5D3 with 100mm L Macro.






In relation to where I was standing.....


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 9, 2014)

On our way to Cape Otway (Victoria, Australia) on a wet and cold morning I found this drenched Koala trying to take shelter.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 9, 2014)

... and this lucky Koala found shelter for a nice snooze on a lazy morning


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 9, 2014)

Lion Fish (Pterois volitans)
Sony a7 + 28-70 lens @ 70mm, ISO 6400, 1/60sec


----------



## Eldar (Jan 9, 2014)

Very nice shots Rienzphotoz. Charming Koala and great looking fish!


----------



## Click (Jan 9, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Lion Fish (Pterois volitans)




Beautiful shot. Nicely done.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 9, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Very nice shots Rienzphotoz. Charming Koala and great looking fish!


Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 10, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Lion Fish (Pterois volitans)
> Sony a7 + 28-70 lens @ 70mm, ISO 6400, 1/60sec


Love it!


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 10, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> On our way to Cape Otway (Victoria, Australia) on a wet and cold morning I found this drenched Koala trying to take shelter.


Excellent!


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 10, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> My daughter's pet Polecat.
> 
> I always make sure she keeps it in bed with her when her boyfriends come to stay.


Hahaha! Nice one! Excellent in B&W also!


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 10, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> I was taking pictures of a Snowy Owl and this is the view behind me....


Sigh... I'd take either! Shoo the Snowy toward the South Don! ;D


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 10, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Weedy Sea Dragon


Excellent!!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 10, 2014)

Krob78 said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > On our way to Cape Otway (Victoria, Australia) on a wet and cold morning I found this drenched Koala trying to take shelter.
> ...


Thanks Krob ... I've just been reminded by my son, that we almost ran over that Koala with our car, but stopped just 2 feet short of him ... he looked shaken and nervous, so we pulled over and waited till the Koala climbed up a nearby tree and took the opportunity to photograph him/her ... on our way back from the Great Ocean Road we saw several dead Wallabies, Koalas & fox on the roads ... sad really.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 11, 2014)

These images are from our 2 hour cruise, off the Phillip Island Coast (on the very friendly Wildlife Cost Cruises), Vic, Australia ... we are told that this little island is home to around 14000 Fur Seals ... it was quite an awesome experience to see so many seals in their natural habitat ... although these images may not stand up to some of the awesome images posted by other members, it is one of my truly best memorable experience for me.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 11, 2014)

a few more from the same Fur Seal colony


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 11, 2014)

one Fur Seal splasher


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 11, 2014)

... and finally a Baby Fur Seal


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 11, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> These images are from our 2 hour cruise, off the Phillip Island Coast (on the very friendly Wildlife Cost Cruises), Vic, Australia ... we are told that this little island is home to around 14000 Fur Seals ... it was quite an awesome experience to see so many seals in their natural habitat ... although these images may not stand up to some of the awesome images posted by other members,  it is one of my truly best memorable experience for me.



-1....your photos tell the story.
Thanks for sharing Rienzphotoz


----------



## MichaelHodges (Jan 14, 2014)

Snow buck, Montana.

--------------

http://michaelhodgesfiction.com/


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 15, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > These images are from our 2 hour cruise, off the Phillip Island Coast (on the very friendly Wildlife Cost Cruises), Vic, Australia ... we are told that this little island is home to around 14000 Fur Seals ... it was quite an awesome experience to see so many seals in their natural habitat ... although these images may not stand up to some of the awesome images posted by other members,  it is one of my truly best memorable experience for me.
> ...


Thanks for the kind words Dylan.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 20, 2014)

The Sacrificial Meerkat at Melbourne Zoo ... this Meerkat is the look out guy for dangers lurking in the sky ... even though its in a zoo, birds still hunt them down, so the look out guy risks his life to save his clan ... humans have a lot to learn from these little guys.
Sorry about the wrong photo :-[ ... thanks fro LBphotography for point it out. Will post Meerkat later on meanwhile here is Lemur ... well that was embarrassing ... feel like a dumba$$ right now, especially after my speech about "sacrificial meerkats", "humans can learn from them" and all :-[.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 20, 2014)

I never used to give a second look at the Meerkat enclosure in any zoo I had ever visited ... until I saw a Nat Geo documentary a few years ago ... ever since, whenever I go to a zoo, I look for these hardy little fellas and marvel at their brave and sacrificial spirit, despite their diminutive size .... here is a part of that touching video uploaded by someone on youtube ... we humans have a great deal to learn from these little creatures ... many of you might've already seen that video, just in case you haven't, here it is. Peace
Meerkats Sacrifice


----------



## LBphotography (Jan 20, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> The Sacrificial Meerkat at Melbourne Zoo ... this Meerkat is the look out guy for dangers lurking in the sky ... even though its in a zoo, birds still hunt them down, so the look out guy risks his life to save his clan ... humans have a lot to learn from these little guys.


Hi mate, you got nice shot but wrong description. The animal you captured is Lemur, it is not a Meerkat.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 20, 2014)

LBphotography said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > The Sacrificial Meerkat at Melbourne Zoo ... this Meerkat is the look out guy for dangers lurking in the sky ... even though its in a zoo, birds still hunt them down, so the look out guy risks his life to save his clan ... humans have a lot to learn from these little guys.
> ...


Oops, you are correct ... I put the wrong photo :-[ ... thanks for point it out.


----------



## PhilippP74 (Jan 20, 2014)

> this Meerkat is the look out guy for dangers lurking in the sky ... even though its in a zoo, birds still hunt them down, so the look out guy risks his life to save his clan ... humans have a lot to learn from these little guys.



+1
I like these little fellows very much and they are must-see stop on every visit to the zoo. Here are two shots from a visit to the Munich zoo last summer. 7D + 70-200 2.8L IS II with 1.4 extender. Enjoy!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 21, 2014)

Here's an image of a 10 days old baby elephant and the mama elephant ... we were very fortunate to see this little guy and I'm told that it was only his 2 outing ... prior to this I had never seen an elephant that young ... it was pretty awesome watching this little guy ducking and weaving in between his mother ... exactly like a shy little human baby being clingy to the mother. Apparently, Dokkoon (the mother) is the first elephant in Australia to give birth a second time. 
One of the zoo keepers who was telling us about this baby elephant was very emotional and had tears in her eyes, coz about a week prior to his birth, another elephant calf had choked to death on a suspended tyre ... the poor thing. So the birth of this baby elephant was an emotionally mixed experience for the zoo keepers taking care of the elephants. It is emotionally nerve wrecking to watch these magnificent animals passing away in front of you ... I had once seen an elephant dying in front of me in India and I can never shake that image off my mind, it was very sad.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 21, 2014)

From the swinging of his tail (in the second image), you can tell how hard this cute little guy has to work to keep up with his much faster mother.


----------



## rmfagan (Jan 21, 2014)

Obligatory photos from the trip to Hokkaido I just returned from...


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 6, 2014)

Not mine...found it on yahoo page


----------



## jrista (Feb 10, 2014)

Pack of rowdy coyotes (mostly yearling pups) howled through "dog town" (huge prairie dog colony) yesterday:


----------



## IslanderMV (Feb 10, 2014)

jrista said:


> Pack of rowdy coyotes (mostly yearling pups) howled through "dog town" (huge prairie dog colony) yesterday:



Great series - The prairie dogs are a riot.


----------



## IslanderMV (Feb 10, 2014)

Harbor seals, Martha's Vineyard shore.

A young seal trying to rest on a rock.

Three adults trying to sleep on a Big boulder in the surf. 

100- 400 mm


----------



## polarhannes (Feb 10, 2014)

He reminds me of someone I know...  - Feedback appreciated.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 11, 2014)

polarhannes said:


> He reminds me of someone I know...  - Feedback appreciated.


He looks very excited ;D


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi polarhannes.
I'm going to bet he reminds a good many of us of someone we know/knew.
Great expression you captured there.

Cheers Graham.



polarhannes said:


> He reminds me of someone I know...  - Feedback appreciated.


----------



## jrista (Feb 12, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > Pack of rowdy coyotes (mostly yearling pups) howled through "dog town" (huge prairie dog colony) yesterday:
> ...



Thanks. They really ARE a riot, though!


----------



## jrista (Feb 12, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> Harbor seals, Martha's Vineyard shore.
> 
> A young seal trying to rest on a rock.
> 
> ...



Love the first one! Such an excellent pose! Wonderful work.


----------



## jrista (Feb 12, 2014)

polarhannes said:


> He reminds me of someone I know...  - Feedback appreciated.



Hmm, reminds me of ME on most days!!....


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 12, 2014)

polarhannes said:


> He reminds me of someone I know...  - Feedback appreciated.


Reminds me of a Canadian Prime Minister... 
(Hey, if you can't fling feces you are not ready for politics)


----------



## Click (Feb 12, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Reminds me of a Canadian Prime Minister...
> (Hey, if you can't fling feces you are not ready for politics)



lol ;D

JC?


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 12, 2014)

Click said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Reminds me of a Canadian Prime Minister...
> ...


----------



## Logan (Feb 12, 2014)

Got lots of good eagles but this is my best animal shot of 2013 and maybe my life??
Also my first post, hello and hi.


----------



## jprusa (Feb 12, 2014)

My only animal photo.


----------



## philmoz (Feb 12, 2014)

Something unique to my part of the world 





Phil.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 12, 2014)

Logan said:


> Got lots of good eagles but this is my best animal shot of 2013 and maybe my life??
> Also my first post, hello and hi.


Nice shot!

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## charlestx (Feb 12, 2014)

philmoz said:


> Something unique to my part of the world
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG, is that a Baby Wombat?


----------



## philmoz (Feb 12, 2014)

charlestx said:


> philmoz said:
> 
> 
> > Something unique to my part of the world
> ...



Yes


----------



## Click (Feb 12, 2014)

Logan said:


> Got lots of good eagles but this is my best animal shot of 2013 and maybe my life??
> Also my first post, hello and hi.



Very nice first post Logan

...And welcome to CR


----------



## ERHP (Feb 15, 2014)

philmoz said:


> Something unique to my part of the world
> 
> Phil.



That little guy is pretty cool! Yet another reason to wander back to the part of the world.

Spent a little time down at the cliffs yesterday with some great light until the marine layer rolled over the point. After that I had to use my own lights.


----------



## Click (Feb 15, 2014)

Very nice picture ERHP. 8)


----------



## Northstar (Feb 15, 2014)

ERHP said:


> philmoz said:
> 
> 
> > Something unique to my part of the world
> ...



very cool shot!!


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 16, 2014)

Best Seat in the House

50mm 1.4 @2.8, 1/30 ISO 50


----------



## MichaelHodges (Feb 19, 2014)

Wow, a wombat! Great critters. So many good shots in this thread.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 19, 2014)

Northstar said:


> ERHP said:
> 
> 
> > philmoz said:
> ...


+1


----------



## MichaelHodges (Feb 20, 2014)

Montana bighorn at sunset (click for horn detail):


----------



## Click (Feb 20, 2014)

MichaelHodges said:


> Montana bighorn at sunset (click for horn detail):



Great shot Michael 8)


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 20, 2014)

Click said:


> MichaelHodges said:
> 
> 
> > Montana bighorn at sunset (click for horn detail):
> ...


+1 8)


----------



## tushit (Feb 20, 2014)

Chital (Spotted deer) & Nilgai (Bluebull)


----------



## J.R. (Feb 20, 2014)

MichaelHodges said:


> Montana bighorn at sunset (click for horn detail):



Nice shot


----------



## Ferris (Feb 20, 2014)

I kinda' like this one . . .


----------



## dpc (Feb 20, 2014)

Squirrel in cedar tree


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 20, 2014)

Ferris said:


> I kinda' like this one . . .


+1


----------



## dpc (Feb 21, 2014)

Dog on the beach. Good camouflage.


----------



## Ferris (Feb 21, 2014)

I realize this isn't razor-sharp, but the expression may be worth it.


----------



## Logan (Feb 22, 2014)

Ferris said:


> I kinda' like this one . . .



awesome pose by the raccoon, and a really neat colour palette of silvers and oranges, fall colours i dont see together that often.


----------



## J.R. (Feb 22, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Ferris said:
> 
> 
> > I kinda' like this one . . .
> ...



Not at all surprising that you like this one Don! BTW, I like it too


----------



## Tom (Feb 22, 2014)

t4i with 15-85 IS USM


----------



## Click (Feb 23, 2014)

Tom said:


> t4i with 15-85 IS USM



Very nice shot Tom. Welcome to CR


----------



## Cog (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## candc (Feb 23, 2014)

Ferris said:


> I realize this isn't razor-sharp, but the expression may be worth it.



Oh, he looks so cute, I just want to punch in in the face! Osp get busy!


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 23, 2014)

candc said:


> Ferris said:
> 
> 
> > I realize this isn't razor-sharp, but the expression may be worth it.
> ...


Are we back to squirrels again?


----------



## candc (Feb 23, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> candc said:
> 
> 
> > Ferris said:
> ...



Sciurus vulgaris!


----------



## eml58 (Feb 23, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Are we back to squirrels again?



Yep, Cue "Sporgon" and his Image of the Squirrel with his Junk in the breeze


----------



## Lloyd (Feb 23, 2014)

A couple of sleeping beauties.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 23, 2014)

Lloyd said:


> A couple of sleeping beauties.


Great images Lloyd! I didn´t know they did that.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi Ferris.
Looks like he's getting ready for the 'cheek squash seed machine gun' like it.

Great shots all, keep up the good work! 

Cheers Graham.




Ferris said:


> I realize this isn't razor-sharp, but the expression may be worth it.


----------



## candyman (Feb 23, 2014)

Animal Park in Germany


----------



## candyman (Feb 23, 2014)

Another few


----------



## ERHP (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks Click, Northstar, Rienzphotoz!
.....



MichaelHodges said:


> Montana bighorn at sunset (click for horn detail):



That is really awesome. Keep hoping to run into the desert version(not literally) out in our mountains.
.....

No fear! This little guy was just hanging out with me, devouring every fresh little green sprout he could find. At times he would run near the tripod legs but after I got out the other body with the macro, no dice.


----------



## J.R. (Feb 23, 2014)

With my trusty 100-400L


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi ERHP.
Lovely, what a little tease.
What is it with animals, even my cats will suddenly get up and leave when I get the camera to catch something cute! 

Hi Candyman. 
Good pics. That is one strange looking beast in the 4th pic, with all that hair it looks like its neck is too small for its head!

Cheers Graham.




ERHP said:


> No fear! This little guy was just hanging out with me, devouring every fresh little green sprout he could find. At times he would run near the tripod legs but after I got out the other body with the macro, no dice.


----------



## Logan (Feb 23, 2014)

yesterday in a big snowstorm


----------



## Schultzie (Feb 24, 2014)

Taken at Lincoln Park Zoo.




Lazy Saturday by SauceyJack, on Flickr


----------



## BK (Feb 24, 2014)

Here's a few from last year. 

Masai Mara, Kenya during Great Migration.


----------



## Click (Feb 24, 2014)

BK said:


> Here's a few from last year.
> 
> Masai Mara, Kenya during Great Migration.




Awesome. Great shots BK.


----------



## BK (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks Click.

Here's a few more. As the military would say it was a "target rich environment"


----------



## Click (Feb 24, 2014)

Beautiful 8) Keep posting


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 24, 2014)

BK said:


> Here's a few from last year.
> 
> Masai Mara, Kenya during Great Migration.


BK, those are some very impressive images ... especially the Croc catching the Wildebeest ... that Croc is freaking HUGE and your image does perfect justice to show the enormous size of the Croc ... excellent work.
PS. I plan on going to Masai Mara (maybe October or December this year) so I might request your help for some tips) 
Cheers.


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 24, 2014)

Eagles diving for afterbirth in Nevada


----------



## liqihang007 (Feb 24, 2014)

1. my cat, taken at home
2. taken at the Niagara falls


----------



## K-amps (Feb 27, 2014)

eml58 said:


> Couple of shots from my recent trip to Tanzania, we were up near the Mara River on the Kenyan Border hoping to see the Wildebeest Migration Crossing the Mara, Loads of Wildebeest but we were about a week early for the Crossing unfortunately.
> 
> Getting a little Bored with seeing thousands of Wildebeest doing nothing but eat Grass we started heading to a series of Grass Fires on the Serengeti, ended up the most exciting part of the trip, keeping out of the Fire ourselves and taking Images of Animals confused by the Flames and Smoke.



Absolutely breathtaking shot of Wildebeest by the fire....

What lens did you use for the deer?


----------



## CarlTN (Feb 27, 2014)

Shot 5 years ago with my 50D, and 135 f/2 + 2x TC ii, handheld and no IS...since printed on 16x20 Endura Metallic paper.


----------



## CarlTN (Feb 27, 2014)

J.R. said:


> With my trusty 100-400L



Great!


----------



## steven kessel (Feb 27, 2014)

I just purchased a Canon 180mm f3.5 Macro L and have had great fun with it. This is a Hoverfly, less than 1/4" long in real life. Photograph made hand held in natural light, ISO 200, f7.1 @ 1/500.


----------



## Northstar (Feb 27, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> I just purchased a Canon 180mm f3.5 Macro L and have had great fun with it. This is a Hoverfly, less than 1/4" long in real life. Photograph made hand held in natural light, ISO 200, f7.1 @ 1/500.



great shot!


----------



## BellusPhoto (Feb 27, 2014)

Can't shoot enough Jellies.


----------



## candyman (Feb 27, 2014)

BellusPhoto said:


> Can't shoot enough Jellies.




Wonderful!


----------



## Kerry B (Feb 28, 2014)

Agama Lizard taken in good light with Canon 5Dmk111, 300f2.8mk11 lens with 1.4mk111 extender. An excellent combination with no real image quality loss.


----------



## Darlip (Feb 28, 2014)

Poor little guy waiting for a handout in a cold and rainy Death Valley.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 28, 2014)

Darlip said:


> Poor little guy waiting for a handout in a cold and rainy Death Valley.


That was one sad looking guy ...


----------



## Click (Feb 28, 2014)

Eldar said:


> That was one sad looking guy ...



That's because he missed the road runner again ;D


Nice picture Darlip


----------



## Darlip (Feb 28, 2014)

Click said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > That was one sad looking guy ...
> ...



Haha cheers!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 1, 2014)

Click said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > That was one sad looking guy ...
> ...


 ;D ;D ;D ... He also looks like he was in a fight ... nice image.


----------



## estevesdematos (Mar 1, 2014)

1 na bahia dos golfinhos


----------



## K-amps (Mar 1, 2014)

Ardan said:


> Photo of an iguana, shot during a vacation in Mexico last October
> 
> 60D, 70-200 f/4 IS @ 200mm, f/4, 1/250s, ISO 200



Sublime! Just beautiful.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 1, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...


probably had an anvil drop on his head....


----------



## Click (Mar 1, 2014)

^^^ ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Kerry B (Mar 2, 2014)

Young male lion in the Masai Mara, having a good lick. Canon 5dmk111 with Canon 300f2.8mk11 lens


----------



## Kerry B (Mar 2, 2014)

Cheetah in the Masai Mara. Taken with same kit as lion.


----------



## Kerry B (Mar 2, 2014)

Hyena in the Masai Mara.


----------



## Click (Mar 2, 2014)

Beautiful series Kerry. It's a real pleasure to look at your pictures. Keep posting


----------



## rpt (Mar 2, 2014)

Click said:


> Beautiful series Kerry. It's a real pleasure to look at your pictures. Keep posting


+1


----------



## minu62 (Mar 2, 2014)

Two of the big five. Serengeti. 1DX, Sigma 120-300/2.8. 168 mm, f/11, 1/250 s, ISO 400.


----------



## minu62 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hippo, Serengeti. 1DX, Sigma 120-300/2.8, TC 1.4x. 420 mm, f/4.5, 1/500 s, ISO 3.200.


----------



## minu62 (Mar 2, 2014)

Ostrichs, Serengeti. 1DX, Sigma 120-300/2.8, TC 1.4x. 420 mm, f/5.6, 1/2.000 s, ISO 400.


----------



## Kerry B (Mar 2, 2014)

All taken in Mara North Conservancy in Kenya. Canon 5dmk111 with 300f2.8mk11 lens


----------



## Kerry B (Mar 2, 2014)

One more and thanks for all your nice comments. Lion in Mara North Conservancy. Canon 5dmk111 and Canon 300f2.8mk11.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 2, 2014)

Kerry B said:


> All taken in Mara North Conservancy in Kenya. Canon 5dmk111 with 300f2.8mk11 lens


Love the elephants!


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi Kerry.
I love your pics, really good shots. Just like to ask, are they cropped or were you that close? If you really were that close perhaps that is why the lioness is licking her lips. Mmmmm.... I see lunch! ;D

Cheers Graham.




Kerry B said:


> One more and thanks for all your nice comments. Lion in Mara North Conservancy. Canon 5dmk111 and Canon 300f2.8mk11.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 3, 2014)

Porcupine....


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 3, 2014)

minu62 said:


> Ostrichs, Serengeti. 1DX, Sigma 120-300/2.8, TC 1.4x. 420 mm, f/5.6, 1/2.000 s, ISO 400.



Wonderful series...keep posting


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 3, 2014)

Kerry B said:


> All taken in Mara North Conservancy in Kenya. Canon 5dmk111 with 300f2.8mk11 lens



Amazing captures of Africa...really great work.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Mar 3, 2014)

Wild Elephants in Bandipur Tiger Reserve, Karnataka, India

5D Mark III, 70-200 + 2xTCIII


----------



## eml58 (Mar 3, 2014)

I think one of my favourites, we had planned this shot the day before, the Male Leopard was mating so we knew he would be in the area late at night, not hunting, moving slowly as his work was cut out for him mating about every 5 minutes (tough guys these male Leopards), light was from another vehicle placed with it's headlights on the Animal.

We were able to set up quite close to the Animal without spooking it, allowing a series of Images, of which I think this was the best.

1Dx & 300f/2.8 II


----------



## Kerry B (Mar 3, 2014)

Stunning image eml58, one to be proud of.


----------



## Eldar (Mar 3, 2014)

Kerry B said:


> Stunning image eml58, one to be proud of.


Talent, opportunity and gear in an optimum mix!


----------



## Click (Mar 3, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Kerry B said:
> 
> 
> > Stunning image eml58, one to be proud of.
> ...



+1 Excellent shot. I love it. Well done Edward.


----------



## loading (Mar 3, 2014)

I know this is not "mamiya rumours", still... a yearly dog portrait is here. Portra 160 was the film used.


----------



## Kerry B (Mar 3, 2014)

Love the Porcupine shot Don. Great capture.

Leopard shot was a test for camera and lens in difficult lighting conditions, guess camera and lens up to the job. 5dmk111 with 300f2.8 mk11lens


----------



## Kerry B (Mar 3, 2014)

Graham, very small crop but we were very close, lions did not seem to care and just went about their business. Have to sat at times could have done with a bit more reach and 400mm would have been perfect. Could have attached 1.4 extender if need be.


----------



## lion rock (Mar 3, 2014)

Eml58,
What can I say of your backlit leopard? Simply fantastic!
-r


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 3, 2014)

eml58 said:


> I think one of my favourites, we had planned this shot the day before, the Male Leopard was mating so we knew he would be in the area late at night, not hunting, moving slowly as his work was cut out for him mating about every 5 minutes (tough guys these male Leopards), light was from another vehicle placed with it's headlights on the Animal.
> 
> We were able to set up quite close to the Animal without spooking it, allowing a series of Images, of which I think this was the best.
> 
> 1Dx & 300f/2.8 II



*AWESOME* shot eml58 

It's always nice to see your and Gary photos


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 3, 2014)

adhocphotographer said:


> Wild Elephants in Bandipur Tiger Reserve, Karnataka, India
> 
> 5D Mark III, 70-200 + 2xTCIII



Good looking shot adhocphotographer


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 3, 2014)

eml58 said:


> I think one of my favourites, we had planned this shot the day before, the Male Leopard was mating so we knew he would be in the area late at night, not hunting, moving slowly as his work was cut out for him mating about every 5 minutes (tough guys these male Leopards), light was from another vehicle placed with it's headlights on the Animal.
> 
> We were able to set up quite close to the Animal without spooking it, allowing a series of Images, of which I think this was the best.
> 
> 1Dx & 300f/2.8 II



What a great shot ! Honestly some of your African wildlife shots look as if you'd have to shoot them in a studio ! ;D


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi Kerry.
Thanks for the extra info. So you were pretty close then!

To everyone, many great shots, thanks, keep posting.

Cheers Graham.




Kerry B said:


> Graham, very small crop but we were very close, lions did not seem to care and just went about their business. Have to sat at times could have done with a bit more reach and 400mm would have been perfect. Could have attached 1.4 extender if need be.


----------



## eml58 (Mar 4, 2014)

Thank You everyone for the very supportive comments, it is appreciated.

Photographers I think have a number of things in common, but the one that I think stands out the most is we are never quite satisfied, always a little critical of our own work (and sometimes others, like the 4 million dollar image), always looking at our Images and perhaps thinking "if I'de only done......." it would be a better Image.

Today I find myself revisiting places I had been to years ago, Florence, Alaska, Morocco etc, places where I'de taken Photos & now find myself thinking "what was I thinking ??".

The Night time Images of the Leopards was a case in point, had tried this some years back, abject failure.

Last year I went back, more experience, better equipment, and a Plan, as Eldar mentioned, all these things go together to hopefully take us from "Photos" to "Image Making".

I think I've Posted this Image before on the 1Dx thread, getting old, start to loose track of things.

1Dx 300f/2.8 II, shot @ f/7.1 & 1/250th ISO2500


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 4, 2014)

eml58 said:


> I think I've Posted this Image before on the 1Dx thread, getting old, start to loose track of things.
> 
> 1Dx 300f/2.8 II, shot @ f/7.1 & 1/250th ISO2500



WOW! Fantastic shot! It really creates a mood.


----------



## Click (Mar 4, 2014)

Another stunning image. 8) Well done Edward.


----------



## jprusa (Mar 4, 2014)

eml58 said:


> Thank You everyone for the very supportive comments, it is appreciated.
> 
> Photographers I think have a number of things in common, but the one that I think stands out the most is we are never quite satisfied, always a little critical of our own work (and sometimes others, like the 4 million dollar image), always looking at our Images and perhaps thinking "if I'de only done......." it would be a better Image.
> 
> ...


Fantastic shot!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 4, 2014)

Kerry B said:


> All taken in Mara North Conservancy in Kenya. Canon 5dmk111 with 300f2.8mk11 lens


I like the first image of the Leopard ... very nice.


----------



## Eldar (Mar 5, 2014)

eml58 said:


> Thank You everyone for the very supportive comments, it is appreciated.
> 
> Photographers I think have a number of things in common, but the one that I think stands out the most is we are never quite satisfied, always a little critical of our own work (and sometimes others, like the 4 million dollar image), always looking at our Images and perhaps thinking "if I'de only done......." it would be a better Image.
> 
> ...


All I can say is; You are one privileged man, having seen this. At the same time, you are one talented photographer, being able to share this with us. Magnificent!!


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 5, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > I think one of my favourites, we had planned this shot the day before, the Male Leopard was mating so we knew he would be in the area late at night, not hunting, moving slowly as his work was cut out for him mating about every 5 minutes (tough guys these male Leopards), light was from another vehicle placed with it's headlights on the Animal.
> ...



+1


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 11, 2014)

a face that only a mother could love.....


----------



## rpt (Mar 11, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> a face that only a mother could love.....


You got such a cute smile and a tilt of the head and this is what you have to say?


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 11, 2014)

rpt said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > a face that only a mother could love.....
> ...


A herd of cashmere goats.... we were combing them to get the cashmere wool...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 11, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> a face that only a mother could love.....


He's got a very unique look 8)


----------



## Northstar (Mar 11, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



I've never seen a cashmere goat...They look incredibly soft, are they? Pardon my ignorance for asking.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 11, 2014)

Northstar said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > rpt said:
> ...


Very soft fur... You comb them out in the spring when the soft undercoat comes loose, but the thicker guard hairs are still attached. Otherwise, you get the soft and hard hairs mixed in together and you have to pick out the guard hair.


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 14, 2014)

50D on 200 f/2, at f/2


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi Carl.
Beautiful shot, very serene.

Cheers Graham.




CarlTN said:


> 50D on 200 f/2, at f/2


----------



## Northstar (Mar 18, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> 50D on 200 f/2, at f/2



Nice shot Carl...beautiful.


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 19, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Carl.
> Beautiful shot, very serene.
> 
> Cheers Graham.
> ...



Hello Graham, thank you!


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 19, 2014)

Northstar said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > 50D on 200 f/2, at f/2
> ...



Thanks, means a lot!


----------



## MarcD (Mar 19, 2014)

Green Iguana (Iguana iguana rhinolopha)

EOS 70D - EF100-400mm


----------



## Kerry B (Mar 19, 2014)

A few more from my last Kenyan trip. All taken with 5dmk111 and 300f2.8mk11. The wildebeest make for dramatic photo opportunities when crossing the Mara river but the downside, not all make it, some break legs and can go no further whilst others are taken by the large Mara crocodiles.


----------



## eml58 (Mar 20, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> 50D on 200 f/2, at f/2



Very Nice Image Carl, well done.


----------



## ScubaX (Mar 21, 2014)

A grizzly bear in Yellowstone October 2013 - just after the reopening. He was scrounging for roots in the parking area of Upper Falls.

5DMKIII, EF400 f5.6L + 1.4III TC(560mm) f9 1/250 ISO 800 and hand held.


----------



## philmoz (Mar 21, 2014)

Baby Gorilla in Rwanda (2012).







Phil.


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 21, 2014)

eml58 said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > 50D on 200 f/2, at f/2
> ...



Edward, you're too kind!


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 21, 2014)

Kerry B said:


> A few more from my last Kenyan trip. All taken with 5dmk111 and 300f2.8mk11. The wildebeest make for dramatic photo opportunities when crossing the Mara river but the downside, not all make it, some break legs and can go no further whilst others are taken by the large Mara crocodiles.



The contrast of that lens is just lovely!


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 21, 2014)

ScubaX said:


> A grizzly bear in Yellowstone October 2013 - just after the reopening. He was scrounging for roots in the parking area of Upper Falls.
> 
> 5DMKIII, EF400 f5.6L + 1.4III TC(560mm) f9 1/250 ISO 800 and hand held.



I think he thought you might make a good meal?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 21, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> ScubaX said:
> 
> 
> > A grizzly bear in Yellowstone October 2013 - just after the reopening. He was scrounging for roots in the parking area of Upper Falls.
> ...


 ;D ;D ... his look definitely seems like he was thinking of it ... nice shot.


----------



## Kerry B (Mar 21, 2014)

Taken a little while ago in my garden, not exactly welcome and was feeding on bird seed. Could not resist trying to get his photo and he obliged. Never saw him again. Canon 300f2.8 Mk1 and 7d.


----------



## Kerry B (Mar 21, 2014)

One image taken at the local Zoo I do like.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 21, 2014)

Kerry B said:


> Taken a little while ago in my garden, not exactly welcome and was feeding on bird seed. Could not resist trying to get his photo and he obliged. Never saw him again. Canon 300f2.8 Mk1 and 7d.


Great shot!


----------



## Kerry B (Mar 21, 2014)

We did get rather close to the Rhino. Canon 70-200f2.8mk11 with 5Dmk111.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 21, 2014)

Kerry B said:


> We did get rather close to the Rhino. Canon 70-200f2.8mk11 with 5Dmk111.



I'd be using a 800F5.6 with a 2X teleconverter myself 

Great shot, interesting textures....


----------



## Kerry B (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks Don

In normal circumstances I would have used a longer lens, but this Rhino was rather calm and came so close to us. Thought the eye would make for a different image.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 22, 2014)

Kerry B said:


> One image taken at the local Zoo I do like.


Very nice shot ... the setting reminds me of the New Delhi Zoo ... but I haven't been there since 1997.


----------



## Click (Mar 22, 2014)

Kerry B said:


> Taken a little while ago in my garden, not exactly welcome and was feeding on bird seed. Could not resist trying to get his photo and he obliged. Never saw him again. Canon 300f2.8 Mk1 and 7d.



Very nice shot Kerry.


----------



## ScubaX (Mar 23, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> ScubaX said:
> 
> 
> > A grizzly bear in Yellowstone October 2013 - just after the reopening. He was scrounging for roots in the parking area of Upper Falls.
> ...



That thought crossed my mind. ;D


----------



## ScubaX (Mar 23, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > ScubaX said:
> ...



Thanks, I was really hoping to see a grizzly on the trip, and could not believe my luck.


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Mar 23, 2014)

One morning last summer I was taking some sunrise photos of the Moulton Barn when a herd of Bison charged down the road. Not far from where I was standing they split. Most to the right but a few left behind the old barn. Before they could reach the barn there was a fenced in area blocking them and after some pacing back and forth, this guy went for it. Have to admit that I was worried for a bit when they were charging as I was out in the open. Their must have been 30 or so, but it turned out to be a good photo op.
All of this happened in a hurry and I'm glad that my other camera was set and ready close by in my vehicle. My short time experience has taught me that you never know with wildlife!

Jumping fence pic:

Canon 1D Mark IV
Canon 300mm 2.8L IS
f/3.2
1/6400
800 iso

Bison and Barn:

Canon 5D Mark II
Canon 24-105mm f/4L IS
f/6.3
1/1000
320 iso


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 23, 2014)

wildlifeandmore said:


> One morning last summer I was taking some sunrise photos of the Moulton Barn when a herd of Bison charged down the road. Not far from where I was standing they split. Most to the right but a few left behind the old barn. Before they could reach the barn there was a fenced in area blocking them and after some pacing back and forth, this guy went for it. Have to admit that I was worried for a bit when they were charging as I was out in the open. Their must have been 30 or so, but it turned out to be a good photo op.
> All of this happened in a hurry and I'm glad that my other camera was set and ready close by in my vehicle. My short time experience has taught me that you never know with wildlife!
> 
> Jumping fence pic:


A very rare photo op ... well done for quick thinking and being prepared ... I can image one being worried when 30 or so massive Bison are charging close by, I mean if they can suddenly leap off that fence what stops them from suddenly changing direction and charging at you, like you said "never know with wildlife" ... I'd probably sh!t myself first before thinking of the photo opportunity.


----------



## rpt (Mar 24, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> wildlifeandmore said:
> 
> 
> > One morning last summer I was taking some sunrise photos of the Moulton Barn when a herd of Bison charged down the road. Not far from where I was standing they split. Most to the right but a few left behind the old barn. Before they could reach the barn there was a fenced in area blocking them and after some pacing back and forth, this guy went for it. Have to admit that I was worried for a bit when they were charging as I was out in the open. Their must have been 30 or so, but it turned out to be a good photo op.
> ...


+1!

Great picture.


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Mar 24, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> wildlifeandmore said:
> 
> 
> > One morning last summer I was taking some sunrise photos of the Moulton Barn when a herd of Bison charged down the road. Not far from where I was standing they split. Most to the right but a few left behind the old barn. Before they could reach the barn there was a fenced in area blocking them and after some pacing back and forth, this guy went for it. Have to admit that I was worried for a bit when they were charging as I was out in the open. Their must have been 30 or so, but it turned out to be a good photo op.
> ...


Thanks guys. I was impressed with those big guys clearing the fence!


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Mar 24, 2014)

eml58 said:


> Thank You everyone for the very supportive comments, it is appreciated.
> 
> Photographers I think have a number of things in common, but the one that I think stands out the most is we are never quite satisfied, always a little critical of our own work (and sometimes others, like the 4 million dollar image), always looking at our Images and perhaps thinking "if I'de only done......." it would be a better Image.
> 
> ...


Incredible shot. I would not have changed a thing!


----------



## Kerry B (Mar 30, 2014)

A couple more Lions from Kenya Masai Mara.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 30, 2014)

Kerry B said:


> A couple more Lions from Kenya Masai Mara.


I like the kitty lapping up the water....


----------



## newmandoyle (Mar 30, 2014)

A breaching whale in Maui...


----------



## candyman (Mar 30, 2014)

newmandoyle said:


> A breaching whale in Maui...




Wonderful!


----------



## Click (Mar 30, 2014)

newmandoyle said:


> A breaching whale in Maui...



Awesome. 8)


----------



## rrdoh (Apr 2, 2014)

The wonderful snow monkey of Jigokudani in the Japanese Alps

5DII/70-200 2.8


----------



## Click (Apr 2, 2014)

rrdoh said:


> The wonderful snow monkey of Jigokudani in the Japanese Alps
> 
> 5DII/70-200 2.8



Very nice pictures rrdoh ...And Welcome to CR


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Apr 2, 2014)

rrdoh said:


> The wonderful snow monkey of Jigokudani in the Japanese Alps
> 
> 5DII/70-200 2.8


Really nice shots!


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 2, 2014)

Not really wild animals though these two can both be wild at times, especially the bay. (Proof Attached).

Two of my horses snapped during the last few rays of a sunny evening. Whilst most people on CR suffer from G,A,S, I unfortunately suffer from something much worse: E.A.S - Equine Acquisition Syndrome


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi Sporgon.
Beautiful light in the first one. Air bear just been turned out by any chance?

Cheers Graham.



Sporgon said:


> Not really wild animals though these two can both be wild at times, especially the bay. (Proof Attached).
> 
> Two of my horses snapped during the last few rays of a sunny evening. Whilst most people on CR suffer from G,A,S, I unfortunately suffer from something much worse: E.A.S - Equine Acquisition Syndrome


----------



## sedwards (Apr 3, 2014)

a couple of black bears i saw last year


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Apr 3, 2014)

sedwards said:


> a couple of black bears i saw last year


Nice Bears shots!


----------



## sedwards (Apr 5, 2014)

lucistic whitetail deer i saw back in february


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 5, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Sporgon.
> Beautiful light in the first one. Air bear just been turned out by any chance?
> 
> Cheers Graham.
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi Sedwards. 
Nice picture of a pretty unique subject, but that must be worse than having a target painted on your back! :-\

Cheers Graham.



sedwards said:


> lucistic whitetail deer i saw back in february


----------



## ERHP (Apr 7, 2014)

sedwards said:


> lucistic whitetail deer i saw back in february



Something I've never seen. Going to be a rough time for that one.
....

Central Coast seal with a 'surprised' look to an incoming wave. My favorite part is the reflection of the coastline in the eyes.


----------



## Click (Apr 7, 2014)

Cute  Very nice shot.


----------



## dpc (Apr 7, 2014)

Sea otter on the Pacific coast of Vancouver Island


----------



## dpc (Apr 7, 2014)

Harbour seal 1


----------



## dpc (Apr 7, 2014)

Harbour seal 2


----------



## Jim Saunders (Apr 7, 2014)

You know to look at the eyes on Harbour seal 2, I'm glad it is in the water and I'm not! 

Jim


----------



## dpc (Apr 7, 2014)

Jim Saunders said:


> You know to look at the eyes on Harbour seal 2, I'm glad it is in the water and I'm not!
> 
> Jim




There's almost something extraterrestrial about those eyes.


----------



## Yannick Desmet (Apr 7, 2014)

Well I tought I contribute here something too 
I'm kinda new to this forum, but I love it already!
Personally I shoot models, but I go often to the zoo.

Here are some of my shots :


----------



## Click (Apr 7, 2014)

Yannick Desmet said:


> Well I tought I contribute here something too
> I'm kinda new to this forum, but I love it already!
> Personally I shoot models, but I go often to the zoo.
> 
> Here are some of my shots :



Very nice shots Yannick. Keep posting. 

Welcome to CR


----------



## Yannick Desmet (Apr 7, 2014)

Click said:


> Yannick Desmet said:
> 
> 
> > Well I tought I contribute here something too
> ...




Thankyou very much mate!
I'll do.


----------



## Kerry B (Apr 7, 2014)

Yannick Desmet said:


> Well I tought I contribute here something too
> I'm kinda new to this forum, but I love it already!
> Personally I shoot models, but I go often to the zoo.
> 
> Here are some of my shots :


Great images, the zoo can offer plenty of photo opportunities.


----------



## Kerry B (Apr 7, 2014)

Superb seal images, light is fantastic.


----------



## tushit (Apr 7, 2014)

A couple of langur shots


----------



## tushit (Apr 7, 2014)

For some reason, i am unable to post the other one....


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 8, 2014)

This one was pushing the camera to the limit... I could not use a flash or I would scare her... so I shot with a crop camera at ISO6400, 1/25th of a second at f2.8 and 44mm focal length... This is a 1:1 crop of the image.


----------



## lightthief (Apr 8, 2014)

Hello forum,
i have seen some very nice pictures. Thank you for sharing!
Here are some of my shots.

LT


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 8, 2014)

lightthief said:


> Hello forum,
> i have seen some very nice pictures. Thank you for sharing!
> Here are some of my shots.
> 
> LT



Nice work, I like the bear the best. You managed to capture a peaceful and serene image of a bear, no small feat!


----------



## lightthief (Apr 8, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> Nice work, I like the bear the best. You managed to capture a peaceful and serene image of a bear, no small feat!



Thank you CarlTN.
But the situation was not "peaceful". This bear and the second one some meters away (i hope they were young brothers, not mother and her older child) were angry because 30 minutes ago we chased them away and now they suddenly appeared again very close to us while we were watching beavers. I fear, we have blocked their way to supper... Luckily, we didn't become their meal.


----------



## PKinDenmark (Apr 8, 2014)

My contribution to this long thread: A 'Hang-around'.
North of Copenhagen there is a large population of red deer. This is shot in early October 2013, when the red deer were rutting. 
This bull did not have his own herd of females, so he was hanging around to look for his opportunity. 
I could get quite close to him (this was about as close as I wanted to get) and was happy to get this framing of the shot. 
Canon 6D, with 70-200 f/4 L IS @154mm (cropped to around 70% of frame)
ISO 800, 1/250s, f/5.6.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Apr 8, 2014)

PK that shot is terrific! If I had more wall space and less of a queue of stuff to get framed...

Jim


----------



## Click (Apr 8, 2014)

Beautiful shot PK. Well done.


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 9, 2014)

lightthief said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > Nice work, I like the bear the best. You managed to capture a peaceful and serene image of a bear, no small feat!
> ...



Looks can be deceiving, compositionally it's quite peaceful.


----------



## tushit (Apr 9, 2014)

Langur


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi 2n10. 
After the first two pics, as I scrolled down and saw the hares ears, I was thinking now he didn't find that up a tree surely. Nice pics, I like the way you can see the shadow on the back of the hares ears. Did the canine (coyote?) catch whatever it is he was focused on?

Cheers Graham.



2n10 said:


>


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 13, 2014)

Sheep shearing time....

Featuring Happy Llama and Grouchy Sheep...


----------



## dpc (Apr 13, 2014)

Bison family


----------



## dpc (Apr 13, 2014)

Male bison


----------



## dpc (Apr 13, 2014)

Richardson's ground squirrel


----------



## Kerry B (Apr 13, 2014)

Common Grey squirrel, taken with Canon 7D.


----------



## goulab (Apr 23, 2014)

Two shots from very different locations : First one- Alaska Second One - French Polynesia (Home)
70-300mm L






http://500px.com/photo/65273219/brooks-by-alexis-goubert





http://500px.com/photo/65286795/tetiaroa-by-alexis-goubert


----------



## Jeffbridge (Apr 24, 2014)

goulab said:


> Two shots from very different locations : First one- Alaska Second One - French Polynesia (Home)
> 70-300mm L
> 
> 
> ...



Both good ones...I like #2 though....


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 27, 2014)

Muskrat... Shot with SX-50 at 50X zoom from a kayak.


----------



## dpc (Apr 28, 2014)

A rather large dog (don't know the breed) just emerged from frolicking in the surf at Clover Point, Victoria BC.


----------



## dpc (Apr 30, 2014)

Equine eye


----------



## CarlTN (May 4, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Muskrat... Shot with SX-50 at 50X zoom from a kayak.



Not bad at all, did you have the SX-50 in a water resistant bag?


----------



## Eldar (May 4, 2014)

dpc said:


> Equine eye


Very nice dpc! Lots of energy in that look.


----------



## yorgasor (May 5, 2014)

I spent a couple hours at a nearby lake & pond yesterday. I found tons of turtles and geese, but these were some of my favorite shots.



IMG_5140 by yorgasor, on Flickr



Baby Turtle by yorgasor, on Flickr



IMG_5298 by yorgasor, on Flickr


----------



## ERHP (May 6, 2014)

A little something I happened to catch yesterday. Was watching a pair of Bullock's Orioles in a tree when a flash of blue caught my eye from the rocks next to them. Managed to get five shots of the fight and the fall, just no time to shift focus points before it was too late. Still waiting for some herp types to get back to me on the ID.


----------



## procentje20 (May 9, 2014)

I fount this dizzy bumblebee at my back window. Totally exhausted from trying to fly trough the glass. I could just pick him up and place him on a sheet of paper for the white background.





5DIII/EF50/1.4 with macro tube. f/11 1/80 ISO 200


----------



## Sharad.Medhavi (May 14, 2014)

Getting explored on Flickr right now!




Indian spotted deer by Sharad Medhavi, on Flickr


----------



## Eldar (May 14, 2014)

ERHP said:


> A little something I happened to catch yesterday. Was watching a pair of Bullock's Orioles in a tree when a flash of blue caught my eye from the rocks next to them. Managed to get five shots of the fight and the fall, just no time to shift focus points before it was too late. Still waiting for some herp types to get back to me on the ID.


Great shot!


----------



## Sporgon (May 14, 2014)

Not exactly an exotic animal, but hey ! it's all I've got at the moment. 

50 f1.4 @ 1.4, ISO 100 1/60


----------



## Eldar (May 14, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Not exactly an exotic animal, but hey ! it's all I've got at the moment.
> 
> 50 f1.4 @ 1.4, ISO 100 1/60


At least it is not a cat  Very cute!


----------



## shumi31 (May 15, 2014)

It seems like the animals are live in these images.


----------



## SithTracy (May 16, 2014)

Mama protecting the nest


----------



## eml58 (May 17, 2014)

Tanzania

1Dx 200-400f/4 @ 560mm f/5.6 & 1/1600th ISO400


----------



## Sporgon (May 17, 2014)

Opposite ends of the food chain when compared with eml's picture !

The classic Herdwick sheep of the English Lake District. 

5D + 135L @ 1/320, f4.5, ISO 400


----------



## eml58 (May 18, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Opposite ends of the food chain when compared with eml's picture !
> 
> The classic Herdwick sheep of the English Lake District.
> 
> 5D + 135L @ 1/320, f4.5, ISO 400



Hi Sporgon, looks like my Guy just ate your Guy.


----------



## ERHP (May 18, 2014)

Really awesome shot eml58! Something I really want to see in person someday(and not at a zoo).


----------



## eml58 (May 19, 2014)

ERHP said:


> Really awesome shot eml58! Something I really want to see in person someday(and not at a zoo).



Thanks ERHP, it's quite something to watch these Guys take down a Thompson's Gazelle at 100kph, this particular Image was the Mother of 3 young Cubs, about 18 months Old, the Cubs are too Young to participate yet in the take down, but they sit up & watch Mum do her thing, learning from Mum all the time.

In this Image Mum feeds first, then sits & keeps watch while the Cubs eat, Hyenas & Lions are the Cheetahs biggest problem, the Cheetah is quite small & light and will give up the Kill easily if threatened by either.


----------



## steven kessel (May 20, 2014)

I guess this qualifies as an animal shot. _Polistes flavus_ wasp standing on water. These wasps are native to the southwest U.S. and have the unique ability to stand on water without breaking the surface tension.

Taken with a 5Diii, 180 f3.5L Macro Lens, ISO 320, aperture preferred setting, f6.3 @ 1/800


----------



## Click (May 20, 2014)

Very nice Steven. Well done.


----------



## Kerry B (May 20, 2014)

eml58 said:


> Tanzania
> 
> 1Dx 200-400f/4 @ 560mm f/5.6 & 1/1600th ISO400
> Great shot eml, love it


----------



## Kerry B (May 20, 2014)

A lion licking his paw in competition with eml's Cheetah


----------



## Sporgon (May 20, 2014)

eml58 said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Opposite ends of the food chain when compared with eml's picture !
> ...


 
;D

You can see my guy is blissfully unaware of the African continent !


----------



## Don Haines (May 22, 2014)

29 turtles sunning on a log....


----------



## knoxone (May 22, 2014)

a tiny painted box turtle. I came upon him while driving Camp Ravenna's roads looking for Red Tails in flight. noticed the dark spec on a white gravel road, stopped to investigate. it was a day after a big storm in early July 2012. On down the road a big snapper was headed in the same direction....


----------



## knoxone (May 22, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> 29 turtles sunning on a log....



I found two together....


----------



## eml58 (May 23, 2014)

This is Fun, the Turtle Series.

1Dx 400f/2.8 II, Northern Kruger Sth Africa.


----------



## Click (May 23, 2014)

LOL Cool shot


----------



## Don Haines (May 23, 2014)

They were also on top of the beaver lodge...


----------



## Click (May 23, 2014)

Mirror effect


----------



## knoxone (May 23, 2014)

Nice pics everyone... A few more from '10 in Iraq

50D 70-200:2.8 L IS w 2x extender


----------



## knoxone (May 23, 2014)

more from Iraq...


----------



## knoxone (May 23, 2014)

and one more with some sort of duck?


----------



## Eldar (May 23, 2014)

eml58 said:


> This is Fun, the Turtle Series.
> 
> 1Dx 400f/2.8 II, Northern Kruger Sth Africa.


That´s a great shot  Ninja Turtles next!


----------



## mackguyver (May 23, 2014)

Turtles aren't a subject I seek out, but I'd like to play - the first two and the last are Suwanee Cooters - Suwannee (river) as in the song, and cooter as in the American slang for a woman's well, you know. Odd name for sure. I haven't been able to identify the other turtle:
















and my B.C. comic strip shot:


----------



## Dylan777 (May 23, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Turtles aren't a subject I seek out, but I'd like to play - the first two and the last are Suwanee Cooters - Suwannee (river) as in the song, and cooter as in the American slang for a woman's well, you know. Odd name for sure. I haven't been able to identify the other turtle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



$10 kodax-underwater-disposable-film-camera. Snorkeling @ Hanauma Bay, Oahu.


----------



## knoxone (May 24, 2014)

Time to go big!  Sea turtles north shore of Oahu, Hawaii 

50D 70-200 2.8L IS


----------



## knoxone (May 24, 2014)

another with the current wife and kids....


----------



## eml58 (May 24, 2014)

Good Idea, let's move to the Sea & See.

Komodo Islands Indonesia.

5DMK II 8-15f/4 @ 15mm f/8.0 & 1/125th ISO200

Two Seacam Strobes 50%


----------



## eml58 (May 25, 2014)

Eldar said:


> That´s a great shot  Ninja Turtles next!



As in most Images there was a story, I wanted a lower angle shot so climbed out of the vehicle on the far side away from the hippo & Pool, and carefully went to the back of the vehicle to get the Low Down Shot, of course the hippo sensed me, woke in a Flash, jumped up in a huge spray of Water, and flung the poor Turtle into the air and it landed about 15 metres away, high & dry but otherwise un hurt.

So, maybe not Ninja Turtle....more like Astronaut Turtle.


----------



## eml58 (May 25, 2014)

Before the Eruption everyone was calm & settled.


----------



## eml58 (May 25, 2014)

After the Eruption, at this point I'de beat a hasty retreat to the vehicle & captured this Image, I think I'de almost pooped myself, for sure the Terapins were in Orbit & thought Humans with Cameras should be trampled.

These Guys have a bad reputation for damaging idiots & the unwary, in this case i'm pretty sure I fit at least one of these descriptions, maybe both.


----------



## ahab1372 (May 25, 2014)

Aren't they considered the most dangerous animals on the continent?
How close were you?


----------



## Sporgon (May 25, 2014)

ahab1372 said:


> Aren't they considered the most dangerous animals on the continent?
> How close were you?



I'm sure I read somewhere that Hippos were responsible for more human deaths than all the other animals in Africa put together - or maybe I was reading Wilbur Smith


----------



## Valvebounce (May 25, 2014)

Hi Sporgon. 
I was thinking I had heard they killed more people than lions do or something like that, probably because humans are hard wired scared of lions and aaawww look at the lovely Hippo, they are vegetarian aren't they, I must be safe! ;D

Cheers Graham.



Sporgon said:


> ahab1372 said:
> 
> 
> > Aren't they considered the most dangerous animals on the continent?
> ...


----------



## Eldar (May 25, 2014)

I don´t do B&W very often, but played around with this for a while. The idea was to get a graphical effect.

Snow leopard, shot late in the evening, with 1DX, 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x 
@394mm, 1/320s, f8.0, ISO20.000


----------



## steven kessel (May 26, 2014)

Wow, Eldar, that's a superb shot. This was shot in the wild? Where?


----------



## Click (May 26, 2014)

Eldar said:


> I don´t do B&W very often, but played around with this for a while. The idea was to get a graphical effect.
> 
> Snow leopard, shot late in the evening, with 1DX, 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x
> @394mm, 1/320s, f8.0, ISO20.000




Very nice B&W. I love the shot. Well done.


----------



## eml58 (May 26, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> I'm sure I read somewhere that Hippos were responsible for more human deaths than all the other animals in Africa put together - or maybe I was reading Wilbur Smith



Hi Sporgon, apparently more dangerous than anything else on the African Continent except Man & Mosquitoes.

And Wilbur Smith, used to be amazingly dangerous, now he's just a little boring .


----------



## eml58 (May 26, 2014)

Eldar said:


> I don´t do B&W very often, but played around with this for a while. The idea was to get a graphical effect.
> 
> Snow leopard, shot late in the evening, with 1DX, 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x
> @394mm, 1/320s, f8.0, ISO20.000



It's well done Eldar, lovely set of Images you've taken, this & the Amur Leopard, were you able to get any of the Amur Tiger ??.

Looks top be a good spot for some winter Photography ?? Once the Grounds covered in Snow.


----------



## Eldar (May 26, 2014)

eml58 said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > I don´t do B&W very often, but played around with this for a while. The idea was to get a graphical effect.
> ...


Thanks everyone,

No, I would have loved to shoot this in the wild, but I don´t believe my life is long enough to find one. There are very few images of these snow leopards in the wild and, according to the keeper in Nordens Ark, they actually do not know how big the global population is, because they are so shy and so sensitive.

This was shot during a Photography Master Class, with a Canon Ambassador called Tom Svensson, who is one of two Canon Amb. in Scandinavia I believe. So we had access to the enclosures off regular opening hours and he could also pull some tricks to get the animals out (he is employed in the park). But the enclosures are big enough for the animals to hide. As an example, it took 7 men more than an hour to spot the first wolf.

According to Tom, the winter shooting is excellent. But in this part of Sweden, snow is a bit unpredictable. But I will certainly be on the alert and try to get the first snow. Apparently the Snow leopards go totally bananas when it happens.

Here are two younger Amur tiger females.
1DX, 200-400 f4L @200mm, 1/200s, f7.1, ISO1600


----------



## DominoDude (May 26, 2014)

sedwards said:


> lucistic whitetail deer i saw back in february



Oh, nice one, Sedwards!

Here's one of the white (leucistic) Fallow deers I have near one of my birding sites. There are plenty of them, but they are not very cooperative when it comes to letting me near them. I have to be happy if I can sneak up on them to be within 40-50 meters from them.

Around here, it's also considered to give "bad karma" if hunters shoot the white deers. So they are safe.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 26, 2014)

Hi Eldar.
Not usually keen on B&W pics converted from colour, nearly always seem wrong! This on the other hand is beautiful, it doesn't hurt that the subject is one of the most beautiful big cats and my favourite animal! Thank you for posting.

Please don't bombard me with "I bet you can't tell the difference between original B&W and converted to B&W" as I probably can't unless it is not done well like when I try! :

Cheers Graham. 



Eldar said:


> I don´t do B&W very often, but played around with this for a while. The idea was to get a graphical effect.
> 
> Snow leopard, shot late in the evening, with 1DX, 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x
> @394mm, 1/320s, f8.0, ISO20.000


----------



## Eldar (May 26, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Eldar.
> Not usually keen on B&W pics converted from colour, nearly always seem wrong! This on the other hand is beautiful, it doesn't hurt that the subject is one of the most beautiful big cats and my favourite animal! Thank you for posting.
> 
> Please don't bombard me with "I bet you can't tell the difference between original B&W and converted to B&W" as I probably can't unless it is not done well like when I try! :
> ...


Thanks Graham,
I was pretty good on B&W if you go about 30-35 years back, when I loaded my own cartridges with film : Today I only do it occasionally and I don´t have the faintest idea on how to do it right ...


----------



## Eldar (May 26, 2014)

Climbing Snow Leopard

I had to manipulate the lighting a bit on this, so I expect the experts here to come crashing down on me, but the animal is still extraordinary.

1DX, 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x @560mm
1/250s, f5.6, ISO1600


----------



## eml58 (May 27, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Climbing Snow Leopard
> 
> I had to manipulate the lighting a bit on this, so I expect the experts here to come crashing down on me, but the animal is still extraordinary.
> 
> ...



You certainly managed some great opportunities on this Shoot Eldar, Lovely stuff.

Were you allowed to use Flash ?

Couple of ways to solve the issue of picking the Animal out of the darker background, Flash, or in Post with Layers.

The Flash works for me, if you can use it, I never these days go on a Safari without My 600EX-RT fitted to my RRS Full Ring Bracket (Ready to use, but switched off until it is required, better to have it and not need it, than need it and not have it), fired on low power for Fill via the ST E3 RT, should work really well with something like a Snow Leopard in Dark Surroundings. less well if she's in Snow of course. I like the Full Ring Bracket in preference to the 3/4 as you can quickly move the Flash almost 360 degrees around the Ring to give your Flash directional Fill, be sure to use it on the RRS Extension Arm to get the Flash further away from the Lens/Camera to reduce Green/Silver Eye in Predators.

Setting Layers where you add some radial brightness etc to the Leopard & the tree she's on, separate from the background in another Layer, will almost give you a similar effect to having used a Flash, downside to this method is always introduced noise during Post, especially with all the Dark background, but it can be effective, the Noise can be taken care of in another Layer using dFine2 or similar.

Beautiful Subject though & well shot irrespective of the Post Process, which I think looks just fine.


----------



## Don Haines (May 27, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Climbing Snow Leopard
> 
> I had to manipulate the lighting a bit on this, so I expect the experts here to come crashing down on me, but the animal is still extraordinary.
> 
> ...


Personally, I like the picture the way you have it. It sets a mood.


----------



## Eldar (May 27, 2014)

Thanks for your comments.

Flash was not an option, even though it is not "illegal". Tom Svensson is a purist photographer and made a point of not using a flash in nature, so I left it in the bag. He is a member of an exclusive club of Nordic nature photographers with a very strict regime on what they can and cannot do. A celebrated and award winning wildlife photographer called Terje Hellesø (Norwegian unfortunately) was caught cheating a few years back. After that, especially Swedish and Norwegian wildlife photographers are very much on their toes, when it comes to what is accepted and what isn´t. 

This particular image was a bit difficult. Not enough light on the animal, lots of branches in the way and a fairly bright background. Worst problem though is my total lack of competence and knowledge of the post processing techniques/software.

And it is true Edward, I have loads of images from this trip. We shot most of it early in the morning and in the evening (before opening and after closing of the park) and there are lots of tall trees in the park. It was also overcast, so lighting was not that easy.

Here´s a lynx, chewing on a bird he caught (look at his right angle of mouth )
5DIII, 70-200 f2.8L IS II @200, f2.8, ISO8000


----------



## eml58 (May 27, 2014)

Another Cracker Eldar, I think for us Mortals this is the only chance we will get to Photograph these amazing Creatures.


----------



## Menace (May 27, 2014)

EF400 @f2.8


----------



## Menace (May 27, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Thanks for your comments.
> 
> Flash was not an option, even though it is not "illegal". Tom Svensson is a purist photographer and made a point of not using a flash in nature, so I left it in the bag. He is a member of an exclusive club of Nordic nature photographers with a very strict regime on what they can and cannot do. A celebrated and award winning wildlife photographer called Terje Hellesø (Norwegian unfortunately) was caught cheating a few years back. After that, especially Swedish and Norwegian wildlife photographers are very much on their toes, when it comes to what is accepted and what isn´t.
> 
> ...



Stunning shot


----------



## Eldar (May 27, 2014)

Thanks Menace! A good looking pair of eyes by the way.

Here´s papa Wolf ... waiting for Little Red Riding Hood by the looks of it...

1DX, 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x @560mm
1/250s, f6.3, ISO2000


----------



## Eldar (May 28, 2014)

This is the female Amur leopard, Bira. 
1DX, 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x @60mm
1/250s, f5.6, ISO1600


----------



## surapon (May 28, 2014)

Yes, These are my Best Animal shots.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## RobertG. (May 28, 2014)

I rarely shoot animals these days. But this portrait of a ashy gecko (_Sphaerodactylus elegans_) is one of my better ones. 
Canon 450D with EF-S 60mm & 580EX II f16 1/200 ISO 200


----------



## Click (May 29, 2014)

RobertG. said:


> I rarely shoot animals these days. But this portrait of a ashy gecko (_Sphaerodactylus elegans_) is one of my better ones.
> Canon 450D with EF-S 60mm & 580EX II f16 1/200 ISO 200




Very nice shot, Robert. Well done.


----------



## Click (May 29, 2014)

Eldar said:


> This is the female Amur leopard, Bira.
> 1DX, 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x @60mm
> 1/250s, f5.6, ISO1600



Lovely shot. Nicely done, Eldar.


----------



## Chisox2335 (May 30, 2014)

Canon 70D 
100-400L
220mm
f5.0
1/400 
ISO 1600


----------



## Valvebounce (May 30, 2014)

Hi Chisox. 
Lovely, some might have photoshopped the twig out, but I like it, I think it goes towards the animals temperament, using the last little bit of cover to try to hide! 

Cheers Graham. 



Chisox2335 said:


> Canon 70D
> 100-400L
> 220mm
> f5.0
> ...


----------



## Chisox2335 (May 30, 2014)

Thanks Graham, appreciate the feedback. I do have one with her bent down with her head in the opening as well but to your point I liked the behavior aspect of this shot where she thought that little bit of twig might keep me from seeing her. 




Valvebounce said:


> Hi Chisox.
> Lovely, some might have photoshopped the twig out, but I like it, I think it goes towards the animals temperament, using the last little bit of cover to try to hide!
> 
> Cheers Graham.
> ...


----------



## mdmphoto (May 30, 2014)

Lincoln Park Zoo yawn...


----------



## Quasimodo (May 30, 2014)

mdmphoto said:


> Lincoln Park Zoo yawn...



Very nice!


----------



## Pakneh (May 30, 2014)

Couple of pics from my last walk in the woods. 1st Red backed Salamander, 2nd Blue Spotted Salamander and finally a Painted Turtle getting some sun.


----------



## mdmphoto (May 30, 2014)

Quasimodo said:


> mdmphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Lincoln Park Zoo yawn...
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## steven kessel (Jun 2, 2014)

Young female Bobcat portrait.

Canon 5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 400, aperture preferred, f7.1


----------



## Eldar (Jun 4, 2014)

"Dear Father of the Jungle, please let me have just one photographer for lunch..."

1DX, 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x @325mm


----------



## Pappa Smurf (Jun 5, 2014)

A vicious looking Red Squirrel


----------



## Pappa Smurf (Jun 5, 2014)

Another in attack mode ;D


----------



## IslanderMV (Jun 5, 2014)

Local residents:
Bunny - living under my shed.
Chipmunk, on an old stone wall.
Whitey, the muskrat in a local creek.


----------



## steven kessel (Jun 9, 2014)

Yet another Bobcat. There's a story attached to this one. I was out photographing dragonflies this morning with my 5Diii and a 180mm Macro. Not exactly the setup for wildlife photography (other than insects). But, as I was walking down a path, I came around a bend and encountered this cat. It was about 15 feet away and very laid back. So, I took advantage of what I had and made this and a few other photos. I'll say this: the lens makes up in sharpness for what it lacks in focal length and it is a superb short-medium telephoto.

Shot at ISO 640, f6.3, aperture preferred.


----------



## ERHP (Jun 9, 2014)

Awesome Steven! I only run into them rarely, though their tracks and scat(along with at least one mountain lion) are in areas I frequent.


----------



## degies (Jun 9, 2014)

Sad Eyes





Yellow Eyed Penquin




Kaikoura Seal




Capuchin




Tuatara


----------



## dpc (Jun 10, 2014)

I was driving around the countryside yesterday afternoon and came across this fellow in a ditch. He was about 6-8 metres from my car. I managed a quick click through the open car window before he wandered off.


----------



## jrista (Jun 12, 2014)

degies said:


> Sad Eyes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW. These are STUNNING. Absolutely love the color, and the subjects and composition are excellent.


----------



## Menace (Jun 12, 2014)

Here is one proud rooster - shot yesterday at a local park where he usually roams free followed by a bunch of hens. The green background is from natural foliage / grass.

1DX, 400mm, 1/1000, ISO 640, f2.8.


----------



## degies (Jun 12, 2014)

jrista said:


> degies said:
> 
> 
> > WOW. These are STUNNING. Absolutely love the color, and the subjects and composition are excellent.
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi Eldar.
Good shot, great caption, thanks for the laugh.

Cheers Graham.



Eldar said:


> "Dear Father of the Jungle, please let me have just one photographer for lunch..."
> 
> 1DX, 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x @325mm


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi Pappa Smurf. 
Fantastic shot, I live on the Isle of Wight, one of the last strongholds for the red squirrel with NO grey squirrels to compete with. I still don't get to see them like this, last time I saw one was at Howletts or Port Lympne zoo, taking a shortcut through the Snow Leopard enclosure, got a picture on film somewhere! 

Cheers Graham.



Pappa Smurf said:


> A vicious looking Red Squirrel


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi Steven.
Congratulations on coming upon this beautiful creature and not being so captivated that you forgot the camera, I would probably have stood there like a slack jawwed yocal spellbound at being so close to such a beautiful cat, a truly inspiring shot, great story, thanks.

Cheers Graham.



steven kessel said:


> Yet another Bobcat. There's a story attached to this one. I was out photographing dragonflies this morning with my 5Diii and a 180mm Macro. Not exactly the setup for wildlife photography (other than insects). But, as I was walking down a path, I came around a bend and encountered this cat. It was about 15 feet away and very laid back. So, I took advantage of what I had and made this and a few other photos. I'll say this: the lens makes up in sharpness for what it lacks in focal length and it is a superb short-medium telephoto.
> 
> Shot at ISO 640, f6.3, aperture preferred.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi Folks. 
Just one more post to thank those I haven't mentioned, too many great shots to comment on all of them so please accept this general post as your own pat on the back for the inspiring pics you have posted. 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Helmi2010 (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi,

Some wildlife and zoo shots:




_MG_0457 von HelmiGloor auf Flickr

Taken on a birds of prey exhibition




_MG_2747_Kolbenente_Explore #471 20130613 von HelmiGloor auf Flickr

Almost uncropped wildlife shot




_MG_1546_Anax imperator von HelmiGloor auf Flickr

Anax imperator, uncropped wildlife shot




_MG_2115 von HelmiGloor auf Flickr

Calopteryx splendens, uncropped wildlife shot




_MG_9991_Crotalus durissus terrificus von HelmiGloor auf Flickr

Crotalus durissus terrificus, taken on a snake exhibition

Best regards

Helmut


----------



## degies (Jun 12, 2014)

Koala




Lizzie




Sumatran Tiger


----------



## Click (Jun 12, 2014)

degies said:


> Sad Eyes
> 
> Yellow Eyed Penquin
> 
> ...



Excellent series. Beautiful pictures. Nicely done.


----------



## Click (Jun 12, 2014)

Helmi2010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Some wildlife and zoo shots:
> 
> ...




Great shots. I especially like the Anax imperator. Well done Helmut.


----------



## steven kessel (Jun 14, 2014)

Confrontation. 5Diii, 180 f3.5L Macro, ISO 320, aperture preferred, f9


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 14, 2014)

Despite all the difficulties, or perhaps, taking them into account, excellent work.

sek



eml58 said:


> Another Cracker Eldar, I think for us Mortals this is the only chance we will get to Photograph these amazing Creatures.


----------



## rpt (Jun 14, 2014)

Eldar said:


> This particular image was a bit difficult. Not enough light on the animal, lots of branches in the way and a fairly bright background. Worst problem though is my total lack of competence and knowledge of the post processing techniques/software.
> 
> And it is true Edward, I have loads of images from this trip. We shot most of it early in the morning and in the evening (before opening and after closing of the park) and there are lots of tall trees in the park. It was also overcast, so lighting was not that easy.
> 
> ...


Wow! great shot Eldar! What was the shutter speed? Were you shooting in Av?


----------



## Eldar (Jun 14, 2014)

rpt said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Here´s a lynx, chewing on a bird he caught (look at his right angle of mouth )
> ...


Thanks,
The shutter speed was 1/250s, shot in manual mode with auto-ISO. I tend to prefer this, since I can control both shutter speed and aperture. But the auto-ISO on the 5DIII is not as good as the 1DX, since you can´t do exposure compensation. But in this case it worked out quite well.


----------



## wysiwtf (Jun 14, 2014)

hello kitty
5DIII, 35 f1.4 Art


----------



## Eldar (Jun 14, 2014)

"OK, If I can have the chubby blonde to the right, you can have the fat bearded Nikon guy to the left ..."

Amur tiger (Nordens Ark)

1DX, 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x @320mm
1/200s, f7.1, ISO1600


----------



## candyman (Jun 14, 2014)

Eldar said:


> "OK, If I can have the chubby blonde to the right, you can have the fat bearded one to the left ..."
> 
> Amur tiger (Nordens Ark)
> 
> ...



That's a great one Eldar. Wonderful.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jun 17, 2014)

jrista said:


> degies said:
> 
> 
> > Sad Eyes
> ...



+1
good processing too


----------



## dpc (Jun 19, 2014)

Black bear cub in the wild, checking out the environment


----------



## Chisox2335 (Jun 21, 2014)

Canon 6D, Tamron SP70-200 F2.8

1/100, F4.0, ISO 2500 @ 167MM


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi Chisox. 
Wow! Very nicely done. 

Cheers Graham. 



Chisox2335 said:


> Canon 6D, Tamron SP70-200 F2.8
> 
> 1/100, F4.0, ISO 2500 @ 167MM


----------



## noncho (Jun 21, 2014)

Here are some of my last shots of vultures:































You can check out whole gallery with bigger resolution images here - http://www.nonchoiliev.com/rodopi


P.S. Canon Bulgaria gave us the best that they have for this pics - 1DX, 5D III, 70D; 300 2.8L IS II, 400 2.8L IS II, 500 4.0L IS II, 200-400 4.0L IS, extenders 8)


----------



## Click (Jun 21, 2014)

noncho said:


> Here are some of my last shots of vultures:




Very nice. I love the 3rd picture.


----------



## Ardan (Jun 21, 2014)

I like the expression of this sheep, think it looks quite funny.

5D Mk III + EF 70-200mm f4L IS + EF 2x Mk III @ 400mm, 1/640s, f/11, ISO-400


----------



## steven kessel (Jun 28, 2014)

Dolphin, airborne. Shot from the stern of a boat, a pod of dolphins were surfing in the wake.

Canon 5Diii, 70-200 f4 L, ISO 320, aperture preferred setting, f6.3 @ 1/2500


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2014)

Great shot Steven.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 28, 2014)

Wow, what a shot, Steven!
Magnif!


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 28, 2014)

and on a smaller scale.....


----------



## Northstar (Jun 29, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Dolphin, airborne. Shot from the stern of a boat, a pod of dolphins were surfing in the wake.
> 
> Canon 5Diii, 70-200 f4 L, ISO 320, aperture preferred setting, f6.3 @ 1/2500



Great shot Steven!


----------



## climber (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm so scared...


----------



## Click (Jun 29, 2014)

climber said:


> I'm so scared...



So cute!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi climber. 
That is a great shot, a face full of anxiety and whiskers, all pointing forwards though so maybe not as anxious as he/she first appears! 
We'll done, very cute!

Cheers Graham.



climber said:


> I'm so scared...


----------



## climber (Jun 30, 2014)

Click said:


> climber said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so scared...
> ...





Valvebounce said:


> Hi climber.
> That is a great shot, a face full of anxiety and whiskers, all pointing forwards though so maybe not as anxious as he/she first appears!
> We'll done, very cute!
> 
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## ibarnett (Jun 30, 2014)

Roo with 70D, 70-300L @ 221mm ISO100 1/500 f/7.1


----------



## Click (Jun 30, 2014)

ibarnett said:


> Roo with 70D, 70-300L @ 221mm ISO100 1/500 f/7.1



Very nice shot. Welcome to CR


----------



## sedwards (Jun 30, 2014)

black bear i saw last week
had to really push the ISO but its still usable
70d
400mm
f5.6
1/250
ISO 4000


IMG_8656 by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi ibarnett.
Roo with 70D and 70-300L.
Damn that Roo has some good gear, not sure about his camera bag though, looks a bit big! ;D :

Sorry just couldn't help myself! :-[

Cheers Graham.


----------



## paradoxxx (Jul 1, 2014)

Here’s one of my better ones.


----------



## Chisox2335 (Jul 2, 2014)

Canon 6D with Tamron 70-200 F2.8
F5.6 1/100 ISO5000 @ 177mm

First day the fawn wasn't buried in the vegetation.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 2, 2014)

dpc said:


> Black bear cub in the wild, checking out the environment



Awesome shot. I would be very concerned trying to take a picture of a bear cub if I did not know where the mother was.

(did I just hear a twig snap behind me?)


----------



## dpc (Jul 3, 2014)

Young whitetail stag licking his chops.


----------



## Murilo_mms (Jul 3, 2014)

5D3 + 135mm 2L




Simba Safari por murilomms, no Flickr




Simba Safari por murilomms, no Flickr




Simba Safari por murilomms, no Flickr


----------



## steven kessel (Jul 3, 2014)

Western Diamondback Rattlesnake. Photographed in a friend's front yard, where the snake lives in peace and undisturbed by passersby.

Canon 5Diii, 180 f3.5L Macro Lens, ISO 320 "M" setting, f7.1 @ 1/60, scene lighted by Canon 600 EX-RT Speedlight, with diffuser.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi Steven.
Cool shot, I like the detail you captured.
Does your friend have a "BEWARE OF THE DOG RATTLER" sign? ;D
I like the idea of leaving nature be, but not sure I would like to live with something so easily pissed of and so deadly when it is, in the proximity! Does he keep it well fed?

Cheers Graham.



steven kessel said:


> Western Diamondback Rattlesnake. Photographed in a friend's front yard, where the snake lives in peace and undisturbed by passersby.
> 
> Canon 5Diii, 180 f3.5L Macro Lens, ISO 320 "M" setting, f7.1 @ 1/60, scene lighted by Canon 600 EX-RT Speedlight, with diffuser.


----------



## Northstar (Jul 4, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Steven.
> Cool shot, I like the detail you captured.
> Does your friend have a "BEWARE OF THE DOG RATTLER" sign? ;D
> I like the idea of leaving nature be, but not sure I would like to live with something so easily pissed of and so deadly when it is, in the proximity! Does he keep it well fed?
> ...



I would never leave a full grown diamondback anywhere near my property....you're just asking for trouble by doing that.

But, to each their own!

Nice detail in that photo!


----------



## steven kessel (Jul 4, 2014)

Rattlers are common where I live (southeastern Arizona) and one learns a thing or two about them after a while. First, they are utterly uninterested in people. Rattlesnakes don't "attack" people, they defend themselves when interfered with. Yes, it's possible to get bitten if you put your feet or your hands where they shouldn't be or if you forget to watch where you walk, but statistically, more than 2/3 of rattlesnake bites occur when people deliberately interfere with the snake. The basic rule is: leave the snake alone and it won't bother you. The second rule is: always stay outside of striking range, which is a minimum of 2/3 the length of the snake. Stay 3 feet away from a 3-foot rattler and it can't reach you.

These are also highly beneficial reptiles in that they keep down the rodent population. Arizona has many times more packrats than rattlers and packrats can do a lot of damage to property whereas rattlesnakes do none.

I see rattlesnakes here at least a couple of times a month, especially during the warmer months. They're everywhere. Seeing so many of them is conducive to developing a "live and let live" attitude about these beautiful animals. I might add that snakebite is a very rare phenomenon even though there are many snakes living here. In a state with a population of about 9 million people -- augmented by several million tourists each year -- we experience only about 300 rattlesnake bites per year. One has a much bigger chance of being hit by a car while out walking than being bitten by a snake.

That said, I'd never leave a snake in a location where there is a risk that someone could blunder into it. A snake on a sidewalk or on the front doorstep needs to be moved to a safer location. Don't try doing that if you see one, call a professional to do it for you. In my community the local fire department will gladly remove troublesome snakes.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi Steven. 
I imagine that your friends yard is a fair size if they are far enough out of the town to have a snake, our friends in Phoenix have quite a large yard, and they are far enough out of the city to be close to wildlife.
If we had a 3ft rattler in our front yard it would be difficult not to get in range of it whilst walking to the door! Ours is called a yard because it is! ;D 
Well ok it's about 4 yds by 3yds! 

Thanks for the education on the risk involved, I know we were told to watch where we walked if we went out in the natural environment, and to stop if we heard a rattle, not move until it was located then back away slowly so as not to alarm it further, I was aware that they only bite in defence if threatened. I have been led to understand some of the rattlesnake species are more prone to bite than others, or they feel threatened more easily. 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Northstar (Jul 4, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Rattlers are common where I live (southeastern Arizona) and one learns a thing or two about them after a while. First, they are utterly uninterested in people. Rattlesnakes don't "attack" people, they defend themselves when interfered with. Yes, it's possible to get bitten if you put your feet or your hands where they shouldn't be or if you forget to watch where you walk, but statistically, more than 2/3 of rattlesnake bites occur when people deliberately interfere with the snake. The basic rule is: leave the snake alone and it won't bother you. The second rule is: always stay outside of striking range, which is a minimum of 2/3 the length of the snake. Stay 3 feet away from a 3-foot rattler and it can't reach you.
> 
> These are also highly beneficial reptiles in that they keep down the rodent population. Arizona has many times more packrats than rattlers and packrats can do a lot of damage to property whereas rattlesnakes do none.
> 
> ...



Glad to hear that the FD will remove it at no cost to you.


----------



## amendegw (Jul 7, 2014)

Jazzy the Dog.

I love the Canon 1DX / 70-200mm F/2.8L IS USM Combo!







...Jerry


----------



## Click (Jul 8, 2014)

amendegw said:


> Jazzy the Dog.
> 
> I love the Canon 1DX / 70-200mm F/2.8L IS USM Combo!
> 
> ...Jerry



Very nice shot....And welcome to CR Jerry


----------



## davejdoe (Jul 10, 2014)

Almost stepped on this guy today. Only had my 300mm with the 1.4 extender so I had to take a couple steps back to take this haha.





https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ifp (Jul 13, 2014)

Gorilla from the Memphis Zoo. 6d, Tamron 150-600 at 600mm f6.3, 1/125s, ISO 4000



Staring into your Soul by jmn804, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Jul 13, 2014)

ifp said:


> Gorilla from the Memphis Zoo. 6d, Tamron 150-600 at 600mm f6.3, 1/125s, ISO 4000
> 
> 
> 
> Staring into your Soul by jmn804, on Flickr



Just excellent and fascinating!


----------



## Northstar (Jul 14, 2014)

ifp said:


> Gorilla from the Memphis Zoo. 6d, Tamron 150-600 at 600mm f6.3, 1/125s, ISO 4000
> 
> 
> 
> Staring into your Soul by jmn804, on Flickr



intense! nice job!


----------



## Northstar (Jul 14, 2014)

early morning fog and a doe hidden in the tall grasses...

300mm 2.8 at 420mm.


----------



## candyman (Jul 14, 2014)

Northstar said:


> early morning fog and a doe hidden in the tall grasses...
> 
> 300mm 2.8 at 420mm.




Very nice done!


----------



## Click (Jul 14, 2014)

Northstar said:


> early morning fog and a doe hidden in the tall grasses...
> 
> 300mm 2.8 at 420mm.




Very nice shot Northstar.


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 14, 2014)

Here's one of the more unusual things I've seen - a big squirrel crawling around on my screen door. He was licking something off the mesh, much to the excitement of my two cats.

I think he must have be a Spiderman fan


----------



## Click (Jul 14, 2014)

LOL ;D Funny picture mackguyver ;D


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 14, 2014)

Click said:


> LOL ;D Funny picture mackguyver ;D


Thanks, and I wish I could have gotten a better picture, but there's a treadmill in the way and he showed up in the middle of dinner. It was hilarious to see him crawling around like that.


----------



## Vossie (Jul 14, 2014)

Northstar said:


> early morning fog and a doe hidden in the tall grasses...
> 
> 300mm 2.8 at 420mm.



Great shot Northstar; love the pastel colors on this one!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi Mackguyver. 
If you have cats that was cat TV! 
Interesting shot. 

Cheers Graham. 



mackguyver said:


> Here's one of the more unusual things I've seen - a big squirrel crawling around on my screen door. He was licking something off the mesh, much to the excitement of my two cats.
> 
> I think he must have be a Spiderman fan


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi Northstar and ifp. 
Nice shots you guys. I will never forget Guy the Gorilla at London Zoo, he was in a virtually bare enclosure, he had a whisker rolling it between his thumb and forefinger, studying it with what looked like great intellect, so sad.. 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## jrista (Jul 17, 2014)

*Curious Deer*


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 17, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mackguyver.
> If you have cats that was cat TV!
> Interesting shot.
> 
> ...


That's for sure - and he's been back the last few nights, but the cats have pounded on the glass and scared him off before I could get better photos!


----------



## Jeevz (Jul 17, 2014)

Snack Time by Sanjeev Deo, on Flickr

(Love the squirrel shot)


----------



## ifp (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks, candyman, Northstar and Valvebounce!

There are so many amazing shots on here. It drives me to work at improving.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 22, 2014)

Jeevz said:


> Snack Time by Sanjeev Deo, on Flickr



nice picture....


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 22, 2014)

a deer...

60^ + Tamron 150-600 at 375mm, 1/400, F9.0, iso320


----------



## Click (Jul 22, 2014)

Jeevz said:


> Snack Time




Very nice shot Jeevz.


----------



## ERHP (Jul 22, 2014)

Happened to catch this pair of Southern Pacific Diamondbacks during the early part of their tango.


----------



## Steve (Jul 22, 2014)

Here's my contribution for this season's Velvet Horned Juvenile Ungulate


----------



## 2n10 (Jul 22, 2014)

White-tailed Antelope Ground Squirrel


----------



## Click (Jul 22, 2014)

2n10 said:


> White-tailed Antelope Ground Squirrel



Really nice shot.


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 22, 2014)

ERHP said:


> Happened to catch this pair of Southern Pacific Diamondbacks during the early part of their tango.


That's certainly a good use for 840mm of focal length! Interesting behavior and nice composition.


----------



## Logan (Jul 25, 2014)

jrista said:


> *Curious Deer*



love the light on the fuzzy antlers! nice shots.


----------



## ERHP (Jul 25, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> That's certainly a good use for 840mm of focal length! Interesting behavior and nice composition.



Thank macguyver!


----------



## HarmsWay (Jul 26, 2014)

Hello!

I've been enjoying Canon Rumors for some time now trying to learn from your posts. Some very nice pictures in here: lot's of inspiration. I thought it was time for a contribution from myself so here goes:

All three pictures shot with a Canon EOS 500D + Canon EF 70-300 F4-5.6 IS.

Lions: 1/250s F8.0 ISO 1250
Leopard: 1/200s F5.6 ISO 100
Cheetahs: 1/160s F5.6 ISO 100


----------



## Click (Jul 26, 2014)

Very nice series HarmsWay...And welcome to CR


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 26, 2014)

HarmsWay said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've been enjoying Canon Rumors for some time now trying to learn from your posts. Some very nice pictures in here: lot's of inspiration. I thought it was time for a contribution from myself so here goes:
> 
> ...



Welcome to CR HarmsWay 

Beautiful photos. Are those from South Africa Safari? 

One day, I'll go there to photograph the BIG FIVE
One day, I'll go there to photograph the BIG FIVE.
One day, I'll go there to photograph the BIG FIVE..
One day, I'll go there to photograph the BIG FIVE...
One day, I'll go there to photograph the BIG FIVE....
One day, I'll go there to photograph the BIG FIVE..... :


----------



## jrista (Jul 26, 2014)

Logan said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > *Curious Deer*
> ...



Thanks! That's *velvet*, the proper name for the fuzzy covering on a deer's antlers, until their rutting season. Just before the rut, velvet falls off, they scrape off the remnants while they sharpen their antlers on tree trunks, after which they are left with the sharp, bony antlers were most familiar with.


----------



## HarmsWay (Jul 27, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> HarmsWay said:
> 
> 
> > Hello!
> ...



Thanks Dylan777! All three were made in Zambia where I live at the moment.

On one of my trips I was woken at 04:00 AM by the shouting of baboons; they were clearly distressed. When we left camp at 06:00 it turned out that the lions in the first shot had killed an impala just 300 meters from where we had slept. The baboons had been witness of the kill and alerted everyone nearby!

When we arrived on the scene, only the head of the impala remained. The cub is still licking its lips and if you look closely at the picture you can see that the fur of the lioness on the right is still red around the jawbone from feeding.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 27, 2014)

HarmsWay said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > HarmsWay said:
> ...


Wow...that's awesome HarmsWay. Thank you for sharing the photos and quick story.

I'm in California, USA. Safari is on my bucket list. Someday... : 

Best,
Dylan


----------



## sedwards (Jul 28, 2014)

I havebeen seeing this doe in the same spot for 3 days now so I threw on my camo and stalked to the edge of the bean field where i saw her yesterday. It took almost 2 hours of crawling but i got to within 10 yards . I hope she makes it through another hunting season , she is real pretty to look at.



piebald doe by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Jul 28, 2014)

sedwards said:


> I havebeen seeing this doe in the same spot for 3 days now so I threw on my camo and stalked to the edge of the bean field where i saw her yesterday. It took almost 2 hours of crawling but i got to within 10 yards . I hope she makes it through another hunting season , she is real pretty to look at.
> 
> 
> 
> piebald doe by sedwards679, on Flickr


 
It is so beautiful to see them free. Great photo!
Damn those hunters


----------



## nineyards (Jul 28, 2014)

Around Banff National Park


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi nineyards. 
Nice shot, magnificent beast, great to see the antlers not on a wall. 

Cheers Graham. 




nineyards said:


> Around Banff National Park


----------



## nineyards (Jul 28, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi nineyards.
> Nice shot, magnificent beast, great to see the antlers not on a wall.
> 
> Cheers Graham.
> ...


Hi Graham, thank you,I learned early on I am not the hunter type, failed quite miserably in what was perceived as my rite of passage into manhood, I see no sense in it at all if you have the means to go grocery shopping once a week 
To me its just killing for pleasure plain and simple
My name is Vincent by the way and this is one of the bigger ones I've seen, massive actually, and the untorn velvet on the antlers was just icing on the cake


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 28, 2014)

since we seem to be on a bit of a deer theme.....


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi Vincent. 
I wasn't sure if the Vincent in your signature was you or the originator of the quote! 
When we visited Az we were taken shooting by our friends, I learned I could shoot to kill, I killed an Nvidea graphics card with a Luger, an intel motherboard with an AK47 and you should have seen the Hifi lurch when it was hit by a musket ball from a replica civil war musket! ;D
I could never shoot at an animal. 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Click (Jul 29, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> since we seem to be on a bit of a deer theme.....



Nicely done. So cute.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jul 29, 2014)

...mo' of the same.


----------



## Click (Jul 29, 2014)

josephandrews222 said:


> ...mo' of the same.




Very nice capture.


----------



## steven kessel (Jul 29, 2014)

I feel a need to break up all of this cuteness. Fishing Spider and friend. 5Diii, 180 f3.5L Macro, ISO 200, "M" setting, f/14 @ 1/160, assisted by 600EX-RT speedlite.


----------



## candyman (Jul 29, 2014)

josephandrews222 said:


> ...mo' of the same.




Beautiful and charming photo!


----------



## candyman (Jul 29, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> I feel a need to break up all of this cuteness. Fishing Spider and friend. 5Diii, 180 f3.5L Macro, ISO 200, "M" setting, f/14 @ 1/160, assisted by 600EX-RT speedlite.




Yikes! 
Great capture but I like cuteness....getting more sentimental in older age (past 50)


----------



## nineyards (Jul 29, 2014)

Banff Alberta


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 29, 2014)

nineyards said:


> Banff Alberta


Nice!


----------



## SloPhoto (Jul 29, 2014)

Found this fellow on a hike in CO.




Goat. by mdsansone, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 29, 2014)

SloPhoto said:


> Found this fellow on a hike in CO.




Beautiful shot SloPhoto. 8)


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 29, 2014)

SloPhoto said:


> Found this fellow on a hike in CO.



well done! I like how you have the shot framed with the scalloping of the ice behind and the blue of the ice below.


----------



## ERHP (Jul 31, 2014)

SloPhoto said:


> Found this fellow on a hike in CO.


That is amazing!
.......


josephandrews222 said:


> ...mo' of the same.


Really cool to catch that moment. 
.......

I've been hanging out with less furry acquaintances and on Sunday had an opportunity to get some closeups.


----------



## candyman (Jul 31, 2014)

ERHP said:


> SloPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Found this fellow on a hike in CO.
> ...




That's a wonderful shot.
What focal length did you use? And, is this snake dangerous? (we don't have snakes over here so no knowledge about that)


----------



## Click (Jul 31, 2014)

ERHP said:


> I've been hanging out with less furry acquaintances and on Sunday had an opportunity to get some closeups.



Nice capture. Well done ERHP.


----------



## gh4photos (Jul 31, 2014)

Green-crowned brilliant hummingbird, Costa Rica. Multi flash set up.


----------



## Click (Jul 31, 2014)

gh4photos said:


> Green-crowned brilliant hummingbird, Costa Rica. Multi flash set up.




Awesome. Great first post...And welcome to CR 


Keep posting!


----------



## ERHP (Jul 31, 2014)

candyman said:


> ERHP said:
> 
> 
> > SloPhoto said:
> ...


----------



## candyman (Jul 31, 2014)

Click said:


> gh4photos said:
> 
> 
> > Green-crowned brilliant hummingbird, Costa Rica. Multi flash set up.
> ...




+1
Wonderful, and Welcome


----------



## gh4photos (Jul 31, 2014)

Awesome. Great first post...And welcome to CR 


Keep posting!
[/quote]


Thanks! Looking forward to participating more. Can't wait to see what, if anything, becomes of the rumored 7D mk II...would love to update my 7D to another 1.6 crop sensor body but with better image quality and lower noise at high ISOs.

P.S. how do I change the SX50 that appears under my screen name? Don't know how that got there.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 31, 2014)

gh4photos said:


> Green-crowned brilliant hummingbird, Costa Rica. Multi flash set up.


This is the type of picture that one should see in an article showing the benefits of using multiple flashes. Well done!


----------



## candyman (Jul 31, 2014)

gh4photos said:


> Awesome. Great first post...And welcome to CR
> 
> 
> Keep posting!





gh4photos said:


> Thanks! Looking forward to participating more. Can't wait to see what, if anything, becomes of the rumored 7D mk II...would love to update my 7D to another 1.6 crop sensor body but with better image quality and lower noise at high ISOs.
> 
> 
> *P.S. how do I change the SX50 that appears under my screen name? Don't know how that got there.*



By posting a lot 8)


----------



## Click (Jul 31, 2014)

candyman said:


> By posting a lot 8)



;D


----------



## Menace (Aug 1, 2014)

candyman said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > gh4photos said:
> ...



Well done.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Aug 1, 2014)

Eye-to-eye with a Ruddy turnstone, Holy Island, off the North East coast of England.






(Bigger here).

7D, Sigma 120-300mm f/2.8 OS, Sigma 2x handheld at 600mm.


----------



## candyman (Aug 1, 2014)

Keith_Reeder said:


> Eye-to-eye with a Ruddy turnstone, Holy Island, off the North East coast of England.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shot and quality. Obvious very good demonstration of the result of the Sigma - even with the 2x ext.


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 3, 2014)

Keith_Reeder said:


> Eye-to-eye with a Ruddy turnstone, Holy Island, off the North East coast of England.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are really interesting birds and it looks like these guys have similar walks - here's one in a different plumage - at 400mm:


----------



## Northstar (Aug 5, 2014)

Not my best animal shot, but he's still pretty cute anyway!

Chipmunk

1dx and 300 2.8 IS


----------



## Click (Aug 5, 2014)

So cute  Nicely done Northstar.


----------



## ERHP (Aug 14, 2014)

Finally had the does come by with six of the fawns this last Sunday evening. This one got pretty close. Just wish it would rain and put some green back on the hillsides.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi ERHP. 
Green or no green, a stunning shot, I really like this, colour, composition, perfect. 

Cheers Graham. 



ERHP said:


> Finally had the does come by with six of the fawns this last Sunday evening. This one got pretty close. Just wish it would rain and put some green back on the hillsides.


----------



## FEBS (Aug 14, 2014)

I few months back I got this visitor on our terrace


----------



## Click (Aug 14, 2014)

ERHP said:


> Finally had the does come by with six of the fawns this last Sunday evening. This one got pretty close. Just wish it would rain and put some green back on the hillsides.



So cute.  Nicely done ERHP.


----------



## Click (Aug 14, 2014)

FEBS said:


> I few months back I got this visitor on our terrace



You have to take this one at high speed ;D Well done FEBS.


----------



## FEBS (Aug 14, 2014)

Click said:


> FEBS said:
> 
> 
> > I few months back I got this visitor on our terrace
> ...



Yes yes, that's the reason I needed HSS flashes


----------



## procentje20 (Aug 14, 2014)

This butterfly like creature was awesome. It went from flower to flower with its long tongue





I'm not quite sure about the balance between flash and natural light in this picture.


----------



## nineyards (Aug 14, 2014)

All I had was a 70-200 at the time but luckily a couple I met were nice enough to bring me out on their boat, that definitely made up for my focal length handicap


----------



## Click (Aug 14, 2014)

nineyards said:


> All I had was a 70-200 at the time but luckily a couple I met were nice enough to bring me out on their boat, that definitely made up for my focal length handicap



I really like your series. Well done nineyards.


----------



## nineyards (Aug 15, 2014)

Click said:


> nineyards said:
> 
> 
> > All I had was a 70-200 at the time but luckily a couple I met were nice enough to bring me out on their boat, that definitely made up for my focal length handicap
> ...



Thanks Click, luck of the draw, this couple knew exactly where the good shots were


----------



## dpc (Aug 16, 2014)

1. Wings up! Don't move!
2. Koi


----------



## sue.t (Aug 16, 2014)

Grizzly in Yukon - June 2014


----------



## Click (Aug 16, 2014)

Great shots. I really like the second one.


----------



## dpc (Aug 16, 2014)

1. Nova Scotia bunny
2. British Columbia bunny


----------



## dpc (Aug 16, 2014)

Squirrel eyeballing the photographer


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 16, 2014)

dpc...Really great series of photos! Excellent work.


----------



## dpc (Aug 16, 2014)

serendipidy said:


> dpc...Really great series of photos! Excellent work.




Thanks.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 16, 2014)

sue.t said:


> Grizzly in Yukon - June 2014



Lovely!


----------



## dpc (Aug 17, 2014)

Golden-mantled ground squirrel


----------



## Click (Aug 17, 2014)

Cute  Well done dpc.


----------



## dpc (Aug 17, 2014)

Click said:


> Cute  Well done dpc.




Thanks. They are cute little critters.


----------



## candyman (Aug 18, 2014)

dpc said:


> Golden-mantled ground squirrel




Very cute photo!


----------



## Omni Images (Aug 18, 2014)

Shot these guys yesterday in the rain.
And this wild Brumby in our snowfields on the weekend


----------



## Omni Images (Aug 18, 2014)

The alpacas in the rain didn't load, try again


----------



## betz-naturfoto (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi,

my name is Stefan and I am from germany. 

I'd like to show you, 3 of my all-time-fav pics:


----------



## Click (Aug 18, 2014)

betz-naturfoto said:


> Hi,
> 
> my name is Stefan and I am from germany.
> 
> I'd like to show you, 3 of my all-time-fav pics:



Hello Stephan,

Very nice first post. Great shots.

...And Welcome to CR


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 18, 2014)

Stefan, welcome to CR and thank you for sharing your excellent work! I can't believe you were able to get so close to the lynx and badger. That's a very impressive first post and I look forward to seeing more of your work in the future.


----------



## CurtL5 (Aug 20, 2014)

5Dmiii + 70-200 2.8 + 1.8ii TC


----------



## Northstar (Aug 25, 2014)

betz-naturfoto said:


> Hi,
> 
> my name is Stefan and I am from germany.
> 
> I'd like to show you, 3 of my all-time-fav pics:



Excellent Betz!


----------



## betz-naturfoto (Aug 26, 2014)

Allright, thanks for the comments.

Here a few more pics:


----------



## Click (Aug 26, 2014)

betz-naturfoto said:


> Allright, thanks for the comments.
> 
> Here a few more pics:



Nice pictures. The last one is a very cool shot.


----------



## dpc (Aug 26, 2014)

Bearded dragon


----------



## Kerry B (Aug 26, 2014)

One of my favourite images of two Vervet monkeys at close of the day.


----------



## drobertfranz (Aug 26, 2014)

*A few wildlife images*

Here's a few wildlife favs..


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 26, 2014)

betz-naturfoto said:


> Hi,
> 
> my name is Stefan and I am from germany.
> 
> I'd like to show you, 3 of my all-time-fav pics:



I REALLY! like the first one.....


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: A few wildlife images*



drobertfranz said:


> Here's a few wildlife favs..


#2, the fox out mouse hunting.... That is absolutely perfect timing! Congratulations!


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Aug 26, 2014)

betz-naturfoto said:


>



If your picture is not good enough
You are not close enough

Gulp! ;D

I always use the following rule.

If the flesh ripping fangs and the slavering jaws of death are closer than the MFD, the photographer should move back. LoL


----------



## Click (Aug 26, 2014)

Kerry B said:


> One of my favourite images of two Vervet monkeys at close of the day.



I really like this one. Well done Kerry.


----------



## Click (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: A few wildlife images*



drobertfranz said:


> Here's a few wildlife favs..




WOW Great series. Nicely done.


----------



## dpc (Aug 26, 2014)

Elk cow


----------



## Half Way To Nothing (Aug 26, 2014)

Some amazing shots above!! The Monkeys as sunset and the Bear are stunning!!

My Wifes horse



The Midnight Snack by P A - Photography, on Flickr


----------



## nc0b (Aug 26, 2014)

Pictures from my yard in the country, plus some from South Dakota near Mt. Rushmore. Both crop and FF bodies were used with focal lenghts of 200 or 300mm. Equipment aside, it comes down to being in the right place at the right time.


----------



## chops411 (Sep 2, 2014)

Buck by chops411, on Flickr


----------



## Kerry B (Sep 2, 2014)

Fallow Deer in shaft of sunlight. Canon 1D mk1v and 300f2.8mkii lens


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 2, 2014)

My Road, My Way by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



Basking by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## raptor3x (Sep 2, 2014)

> Basking by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



This is awesome.


----------



## Click (Sep 2, 2014)

I really like the second image. Nicely done Dustin.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 2, 2014)

raptor3x said:


> This is awesome.





Click said:


> I really like the second image. Nicely done Dustin.



Thanks, guys


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 2, 2014)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Basking


Any one of us would be extremely happy to be able to get 1 shot like this in a lifetime. You land them repeatedly, Dustin. Marvellous!


----------



## Ralph (Sep 2, 2014)

Eos 350D , yes it has been with 8 MP. When I read what some people in other threads say about the DR of a 5D III then this shot here would not have been possible...


----------



## marceloshak (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi I´m Marcelo. A couple hours ago during a storm an Iguana fell from a tree on the roof of the house.
Canon 60D | EF-70-300 f4-5.6 IS


----------



## Yeayea (Sep 3, 2014)

San Diego Zoo


----------



## jrista (Sep 3, 2014)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Basking by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



Wow! That's a once in a lifetime shot right there. Incredible!


----------



## candyman (Sep 3, 2014)

marceloshak said:


> Hi I´m Marcelo. A couple hours ago during a storm an Iguana fell from a tree on the roof of the house.
> Canon 60D | EF-70-300 f4-5.6 IS



Love it! Excellent shot. Well done.


----------



## SloPhoto (Sep 3, 2014)

As usual, Dustin brings the amazing. Some day I wanna grow up to be like him!

Here are a couple of pinnipeds from my last trip to the Farallones. Sadly, I never got any good photos of the Whites feeding on these fellas, but it was pretty cool to get to watch, at least!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 3, 2014)

jrista said:


> Wow! That's a once in a lifetime shot right there. Incredible!





SloPhoto said:


> As usual, Dustin brings the amazing. Some day I wanna grow up to be like him!



Thanks, guys. In all fairness, though, knowing how to process things well does help my final product.


----------



## MichaelHodges (Sep 3, 2014)

Dustin, is that a wild or captive wolf?


----------



## Vivid Color (Sep 3, 2014)

Here's one I took on my safari in Tanzania last summer:


----------



## marceloshak (Sep 3, 2014)

candyman said:


> Love it! Excellent shot. Well done.


Thank you


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 3, 2014)

MichaelHodges said:


> Dustin, is that a wild or captive wolf?



It's in a preserve, so does that qualify as a wild or captive?


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 4, 2014)

Here's a little coyote snarl for you:



Come Close, I Won&#x27;t Bite by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## MichaelHodges (Sep 4, 2014)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> MichaelHodges said:
> 
> 
> > Dustin, is that a wild or captive wolf?
> ...




Captive. 

Still a beautiful image, though.


----------



## dbm (Sep 4, 2014)

a few of mine


----------



## Click (Sep 4, 2014)

dbm said:


> a few of mine




Beautiful shots dbm. 8) Well done.


----------



## dpc (Sep 7, 2014)

Prairie moose

Not the best picture but I had to snap it quickly out of the car window as I drove by.


----------



## Morlin (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Click (Sep 9, 2014)

So cute.  Lovely shot Morlin.


----------



## Morlin (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Northbird (Sep 9, 2014)

Shot in the Olympic National Park, Washington State, US. 




Rocky Mountain Goat (Oreamnos americanus) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## steven kessel (Sep 11, 2014)

Portrait.


----------



## Click (Sep 11, 2014)

Northbird said:


> Shot in the Olympic National Park, Washington State, US.




Very nice shot Northbird.


----------



## Click (Sep 11, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Portrait.



Great capture. 8)


----------



## Steve (Sep 14, 2014)

Northbird said:


> Shot in the Olympic National Park, Washington State, US.



Very cool. I'm going backpacking at Goat Rocks Wilderness next weekend. Hoping to get some shots of these guys myself.


----------



## T-RonX (Sep 14, 2014)

GaiaZoo.

Too bad you can see the fence in the bokeh.


----------



## Click (Sep 14, 2014)

Very nice shots T-RonX.


----------



## sedwards (Sep 15, 2014)

IMG_9876-2 by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 15, 2014)

sedwards said:


> ... Snip!



Crazy good timing, Sedwards! They're quite impressive when they start jumping like this.


----------



## rpt (Sep 16, 2014)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Basking by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


Nice shot Dustin! How and where did you shoot this?


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 16, 2014)

Pepe Le Pew.....


----------



## Click (Sep 16, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Pepe Le Pew.....



Ha Ha Nice one Don.

Where's the cat? ;D


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 16, 2014)

rpt said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Basking by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr
> ...



I shot this in Parc Omega in Quebec, Canada. How? I was shooting the pack when I noticed this guy off by himself laying so perfectly on the rock in that sea of grass. He quickly became my focus.


----------



## rpt (Sep 16, 2014)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> ...


Wow! Just perfect! I was wondering how you came about this chap. I guess sometimes the scene/picture draws you to it


----------



## DiSnapper (Sep 16, 2014)

A male Asiatic Lion: King of the jungle





_MG_9852 DSS by Ganugapenta NaveenKumar Reddy, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 16, 2014)

DiSnapper said:


> A male Asiatic Lion: King of the jungle



Lovely. Beautiful light. 8)


----------



## sama (Sep 16, 2014)

Shot last week with EOS M and 18 55 kit lens @ 55mm F.10 in the middle of the day at Old San Juan El Morro Fort. Only a few feet away from this guy. 

**Iguanas**


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 17, 2014)

Great shots, Dustin! 
Congrats.

IMHO the deer is a little bit to much in the center, and therefore a bit boring, but it fits that way to the title (my road)
And the wolf is just awsome, great, lovely, 100%, ... (chose whtever you like). Great job!


----------



## candyman (Sep 17, 2014)

sama said:


> Shot last week with EOS M and 18 55 kit lens @ 55mm F.10 in the middle of the day at Old San Juan El Morro Fort. Only a few feet away from this guy.
> 
> **Iguanas**




Did you crawl together? Very nice photo!


----------



## sama (Sep 18, 2014)

[/quote]


Did you crawl together? Very nice photo!
[/quote]

Thanks. Just found another one showing more details of the head of this guy. 
Crawling ?? No way..... with my fat belly. hehe


----------



## sedwards (Sep 19, 2014)

not a great pic but a nice deer and he posed perfectly for me.
70D
100-400 @ 400mm
F5.6
1/80
ISO 2500


IMG_9906-2 by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 21, 2014)

Velvet by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr

6D + 70-300L


----------



## Click (Sep 21, 2014)

Very nice shot Dustin.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 21, 2014)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Velvet by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr
> 
> 6D + 70-300L


Beautiful!


----------



## Jeevz (Sep 21, 2014)

amazing shot dustin







Yawn by Sanjeev Deo on 500px


----------



## Click (Sep 21, 2014)

Nicely done Jeevz


----------



## candyman (Sep 21, 2014)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Velvet by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr
> 
> 6D + 70-300L




Absolutely wonderful shot and great timing!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 21, 2014)

Jeevz said:


> amazing shot dustin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks everyone. This is a cool moment captured, too!


----------



## Khnnielsen (Sep 24, 2014)

This guy is a bit more tame compared to the animals on the pictures, that have been posted recently. I don't know the dog on the picture, but I can imagine he is waiting patiently for someone to come home.


----------



## Click (Sep 24, 2014)

Khnnielsen said:


> This guy is a bit more tame compared to the animals on the pictures, that have been posted recently. I don't know the dog on the picture, but I can imagine he is waiting patiently for someone to come home.




Cute  Well done Khnnielsen.


----------



## Yeayea (Sep 25, 2014)

I took this the other day


----------



## Helios68 (Oct 6, 2014)

As a new comer in wildlife photography I am quite proud of this one:


----------



## Click (Oct 7, 2014)

Helios68 said:


> As a new comer in wildlife photography I am quite proud of this one:



Nice shot Jerome.


----------



## sedwards (Oct 13, 2014)

saw this guy on the side of the road today


IMG_2828-2 by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 13, 2014)

Nicely done Stuart .


----------



## candyman (Oct 13, 2014)

Yeayea said:


> I took this the other day



That's a very nice photo


----------



## candyman (Oct 13, 2014)

sedwards said:


> saw this guy on the side of the road today
> 
> 
> IMG_2828-2 by sedwards679, on Flickr



Very nice.
Isn't it great to see them in the wild and sometimes so close?


----------



## krisbell (Oct 13, 2014)

A few sssssnakey pics...


Eastern Tiger Snake (Notechis scutatus) by Kristian Bell, on Flickr



Mangrove Pit Viper (Trimeresurus purpureomaculatus) by Kristian Bell, on Flickr



Rough green snake (Opheodrys aestivus) by Kristian Bell, on Flickr


----------



## DiSnapper (Oct 13, 2014)

krisbell said:


> A few sssssnakey pics...
> 
> 
> Eastern Tiger Snake (Notechis scutatus) by Kristian Bell, on Flickr
> ...



Amazing shots.


----------



## Eldar (Oct 13, 2014)

krisbell said:


> A few sssssnakey pics...


I have never been able to shoot any really good snake images. You sure did! Great images in every way.


----------



## Click (Oct 13, 2014)

krisbell said:


> A few sssssnakey pics...




Great series. Well done.


----------



## tomscott (Oct 13, 2014)

Shot this little fellow yesterday! He seemed to want his pic taken as I was shooting in the undergrowth and got tapped on the shoulder by a nut he dropped out the tree!



Red Squirrel by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## BellusPhoto (Oct 13, 2014)

My contribution to the thread.


----------



## jrista (Oct 13, 2014)

krisbell said:


> A few sssssnakey pics...
> 
> 
> Eastern Tiger Snake (Notechis scutatus) by Kristian Bell, on Flickr
> ...




Awesome shots!


----------



## bjd (Oct 14, 2014)

krisbell said:


> A few sssssnakey pics...
> 
> 
> Eastern Tiger Snake (Notechis scutatus) by Kristian Bell, on Flickr
> ...


I like snakes. Great shots, well done.
Cheers Brian


----------



## Click (Oct 14, 2014)

BellusPhoto said:


> My contribution to the thread.



Great series. I especialy like the first picture. Well done.


----------



## DiSnapper (Oct 14, 2014)

Canon 7D with Canon 70-200 2.8 ii + Canon 2x iii

A young tigress




_MG_2293 DS Small by Ganugapenta NaveenKumar Reddy, on Flickr

A Sambar




_MG_0465 DS Small by Ganugapenta NaveenKumar Reddy, on Flickr


----------



## sedwards (Oct 18, 2014)

ISO 3200 by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Oct 18, 2014)

sedwards said:


> ISO 3200 by sedwards679, on Flickr


Love it. Very nice photo!


----------



## alan_k (Oct 21, 2014)

Toolik-arctic-ground-squrrel 1742 on Flickr



Two Caribou, Dalton Highway on Flickr



Musk Ox, Dalton Highway on Flickr



Toolik-Fox-in-snow-reprocessed 1787 on Flickr



Toolik Caribou in Snow fs 1805 on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 21, 2014)

Great series Alan.


----------



## candyman (Oct 21, 2014)

Click said:


> Great series Alan.




Agree! Wonderful


----------



## jrista (Oct 21, 2014)

Beautiful shots, Alan.


----------



## alan_k (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks Everyone! If you say nice things you might get more foxes.



Toolik-Red-Fox 1724 on Flickr



Toolik-Foxes-fs 1781 on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 21, 2014)

So cute  Well done Alan.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 21, 2014)

alan_k said:


> Thanks Everyone! If you say nice things you might get more foxes.



wonderful pictures!


----------



## DominoDude (Oct 21, 2014)

alan_k said:


> Thanks Everyone! If you say nice things you might get more foxes.
> 
> ...



Looked at all three of your fox shots, and they're all superb!
I met two young ones while driving home from a bird shoot this summer, but never managed to get shots of anything but a stump of tail and a foxy butt.

So I look forward to see more from you.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 21, 2014)

alan_k said:


> Toolik-arctic-ground-squrrel 1742 on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is a great looking series of images. Really enjoyed it!


----------



## steven kessel (Oct 22, 2014)

Gunnison's Prairie Dog, photographed in the wild in northern Arizona

Canon 5Diii,400DO, aperture preferred setting, ISO 400, f5 @ 1/500


----------



## candyman (Oct 23, 2014)

alan_k said:


> Thanks Everyone! If you say nice things you might get more foxes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice photos!


----------



## Click (Oct 23, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Gunnison's Prairie Dog, photographed in the wild in northern Arizona
> 
> Canon 5Diii,400DO, aperture preferred setting, ISO 400, f5 @ 1/500



Well done Steven.


----------



## yorgasor (Nov 13, 2014)

I found this guy in my wife's garden a month or so ago. I didn't even notice him until I saw one of the "tomato vines" next to my head move. Fortunately, he held very still for the shot:



Carolina Anole by yorgasor, on Flickr


----------



## tahoetoeknee (Nov 15, 2014)

deer


----------



## panterck (Nov 17, 2014)

Some farm animals


----------



## ERHP (Nov 17, 2014)

Cool shots alan_k! 

Gotten to where when I leave Cuyamaca for the evening it is well past sunset, which generally increases the chances of seeing mammals outside of deer. This coyote was nice enough to take a break from digging to pose. 

1/40 : f/5.6 : ISO 4000 @840mm


----------



## Click (Nov 17, 2014)

panterck said:


> Some farm animals



Well done. I especially like the second picture.


----------



## DiSnapper (Nov 17, 2014)

Royal Bengal Tiger

Canon 400D with Sigma 170-500 5.6-6.3




IMG_0259 Picnik&#x27;d by Ganugapenta NaveenKumar Reddy, on Flickr

Canon 7D with Canon 70-200 L 2.8 IS ii USM+Canon 2X Extender iii




_MG_1097 DS Small by Ganugapenta NaveenKumar Reddy, on Flickr


----------



## ChristopherM (Nov 17, 2014)

Here's a few zoo shots from this year.




7D Mark II + 50mm f1.4 @f2.8





70D + 100mm f2.8 L @ f9





70D + 300mm f2.8 @ f5.6


----------



## meywd (Nov 22, 2014)

Arabian oryx "maha" by Mahmoud Darwish


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 22, 2014)

Deer Fawn Twins 8 Aug 2010 by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## steven kessel (Nov 27, 2014)

Coyote in my neighborhood. Photographed from my car. 

Canon 5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 640, aperture preferred setting, f6.3 @ 1/1250


----------



## hanifshootsphotos (Nov 27, 2014)

This one was taken with ye ole rebel xs:


----------



## jrjr99 (Nov 27, 2014)

jrjr99 said:


> IMG_8989 by jrjr73, on Flickr



pesky pigeon!


----------



## rpt (Nov 28, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Coyote in my neighborhood. Photographed from my car.
> 
> Canon 5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 640, aperture preferred setting, f6.3 @ 1/1250


Lovely!

And I am talking about the animal - not the picture 

Not really


----------



## Click (Nov 28, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Coyote in my neighborhood. Photographed from my car.
> 
> Canon 5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 640, aperture preferred setting, f6.3 @ 1/1250



Great shot Steven


----------



## applecider (Nov 30, 2014)

New game in the pond:

Jump the duck

Shot with 1dx at 700mm 1/1000 iso 1250 f 6.2.

The bird is a common merganser the fish? don't know.


----------



## dcm (Nov 30, 2014)

Nice teeth! Just off the back porch! Even sat down for a lens change.
6D EF135 - 1/320, f/5.6, ISO160
6D Tamron 150-600 - 329mm, 1/250, f/8, ISO 125


----------



## sedwards (Dec 6, 2014)

these guys where having a wrestling match right behind my house yesterday


IMG_0909 by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## CurtL5 (Dec 22, 2014)

Soulful eyes...


----------



## Pookie (Dec 22, 2014)

Under the sea...




Kapalua honu


----------



## Click (Dec 22, 2014)

Very nice shots . I especially like the first one.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Dec 23, 2014)

A tiger taken in Kabini, KA, India.

5Dmk III + 500mmLII
ISO400, 500mm, 1/500

It was just sat there, so close... for 20 secs before disappearing into the bush


----------



## adhocphotographer (Dec 23, 2014)

Another cat from Kabini India

A leopard sat on the ruins of an old temple in the jungle. I had less than 1 minute in horrible end of day lighting for this shot. It was too close to go wide angle (which would have been amazing as the temple was amazing too), but no complaints! 
5D MKIII + 500mmLII
ISO12800, 500mm, f/4, 1/125


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 26, 2014)

adhocphotographer said:


> Another cat from Kabini India
> 
> A leopard sat on the ruins of an old temple in the jungle. I had less than 1 minute in horrible end of day lighting for this shot. It was too close to go wide angle (which would have been amazing as the temple was amazing too), but no complaints!
> 5D MKIII + 500mmLII
> ISO12800, 500mm, f/4, 1/125


great shot under these conditions. Congrats.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 26, 2014)

adhocphotographer said:


> A tiger taken in Kabini, KA, India.
> 
> 5Dmk III + 500mmLII
> ISO400, 500mm, 1/500
> ...


Cool!
Must have been a thrilling moment and a lot of throbbing for you 
Congrats.


----------



## steven kessel (Jan 1, 2015)

Young Bobcat.

5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 640, aperture preferred setting, f7.1 @ 1/1250.


----------



## J.R. (Jan 1, 2015)

clicked recently


----------



## lion rock (Jan 1, 2015)

JR,
Beautifully shot, much detail. Very nice!
Now, questions:
What is he?
Where is he?
Thanks for posting.
-r



J.R. said:


> clicked recently


----------



## J.R. (Jan 1, 2015)

lion rock said:


> JR,
> Beautifully shot, much detail. Very nice!
> Now, questions:
> What is he?
> ...



Thanks lion rock. This was clicked at the Singapore Zoo recently. I will dig out the name (I'm sure I noted it somewhere) and let you know shortly.


----------



## Click (Jan 1, 2015)

It's a white-faced saki (Pithecia pithecia), also known as the Guianan saki and the golden-faced saki, is a species of saki monkey, a type of New World monkey, found in Brazil, French Guiana, Guyana, Suriname and Venezuela.


----------



## J.R. (Jan 1, 2015)

Click said:


> It's a white-faced saki (Pithecia pithecia), also known as the Guianan saki and the golden-faced saki, is a species of saki monkey, a type of New World monkey, found in Brazil, French Guiana, Guyana, Suriname and Venezuela.



Correct. Thanks Click.


----------



## Cog (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Click (Jan 2, 2015)

Very nice shot, Cog. Well done.


----------



## dcm (Jan 2, 2015)

Nuzzling in the snow.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks to both Click and JR.
Interesting creature.
-r




J.R. said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > It's a white-faced saki (Pithecia pithecia), also known as the Guianan saki and the golden-faced saki, is a species of saki monkey, a type of New World monkey, found in Brazil, French Guiana, Guyana, Suriname and Venezuela.
> ...


----------



## dslrdummy (Jan 3, 2015)

adhocphotographer said:


> A tiger taken in Kabini, KA, India.
> 
> 5Dmk III + 500mmLII
> ISO400, 500mm, 1/500
> ...


Great get. As someone who spent four days at Kabini a couple of years back and didn't see one predator, I can appreciate it even more. Well done.


----------



## sym69ine (Jan 3, 2015)

A Jack Rabbit at Don Edwards San Francisco Bay National Wildlife Refuge (Alviso, Northern California).

Canon 60D with 400mm f/5.6L USM


----------



## Omni Images (Jan 3, 2015)

Alpacas in the rain.
Bottle nose Dolphins racing on the bow.
Common Dolphin about to surface blowing out.
Common Dolphin jumping.
Wild Turkey, in the wild.


----------



## candyman (Jan 3, 2015)

sym69ine said:


> A Jack Rabbit at Don Edwards San Francisco Bay National Wildlife Refuge (Alviso, Northern California).
> 
> Canon 60D with 400mm f/5.6L USM



That's a great shot! Don't see them so often here on CR


----------



## dslrdummy (Jan 3, 2015)

Okavango Delta, Botswana, Sept 2013
200mm, 1/500, iso 250, f/2.8
Cropped and tweaked in LR


----------



## dslrdummy (Jan 3, 2015)

400mm f/5.6 + 1.4xiii


----------



## dslrdummy (Jan 3, 2015)

As with most young adult males, this guy was living outside the herd and had been known to take out his frustrations on the guests at our lodge. On this occasion he was preventing me getting to breakfast along this walkway. Some months before he had torn a part of it down so the threat was not imagined. Eventually he moved far enough away for me to make a dash for it.

Okavango Delta
5diii and 24-105 f/4 @ 5.6
105mm, 1/125, iso 320


----------



## J.R. (Jan 3, 2015)

King of the Jungle!


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 3, 2015)

J.R. said:


> King of the Jungle!



Nice shot J.R. Hope you were at 400 mil on the other side of a big fence ! 

The quality of this new 100-400 lens is staggeringly good.


----------



## Kevin B (Jan 3, 2015)

A great blue heron who caught more than he knew what to do with.


----------



## sym69ine (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks Candyman!



candyman said:


> sym69ine said:
> 
> 
> > A Jack Rabbit at Don Edwards San Francisco Bay National Wildlife Refuge (Alviso, Northern California).
> ...


----------



## Click (Jan 3, 2015)

sym69ine said:


> A Jack Rabbit at Don Edwards San Francisco Bay National Wildlife Refuge (Alviso, Northern California).
> 
> Canon 60D with 400mm f/5.6L USM



Very nice fist post.

Welcome to cr


----------



## sym69ine (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words, Click. I have been a lurker for nearly an year and learnt a lot from the forum discussions.



Click said:


> sym69ine said:
> 
> 
> > A Jack Rabbit at Don Edwards San Francisco Bay National Wildlife Refuge (Alviso, Northern California).
> ...


----------



## petach (Jan 3, 2015)

Beach Dawg, Aldeburgh, Suffolk 5D Mk3/70-300L f/5.6 @ 1/1000s iso 320



running dog, Aldeburgh by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## dslrdummy (Jan 4, 2015)

petach said:


> Beach Dawg, Aldeburgh, Suffolk 5D Mk3/70-300L f/5.6 @ 1/1000s iso 320
> 
> 
> 
> running dog, Aldeburgh by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


Well shot


----------



## dslrdummy (Jan 4, 2015)

400mm, iso 800, 1/800 @ f6.3


----------



## dslrdummy (Jan 4, 2015)

Sable antelope
400mm, iso 400, 1/1000 @ f7.1


----------



## dslrdummy (Jan 4, 2015)

400mm, iso 320, 1/800 @ f10


----------



## Ashran (Jan 24, 2015)

A shot from me ^_^




Young antelope resting by Giuseppe Cammino, on Flickr

On 500px too --> https://500px.com/photo/96656067/young-antelope-resting-by-giuseppe-cammino?from=user_library


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi Ashran. 
That is truly exquisite. Well done. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Ashran said:


> A shot from me ^_^
> 
> On 500px too --> https://500px.com/photo/96656067/young-antelope-resting-by-giuseppe-cammino?from=user_library


----------



## Werz (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm a beginner in photography (started in december 2014), still learning the ropes. Your shots are amazing!

This was taken at a local zoo with the Canon 7D Mark II and Canon 100-400 Mark II + 1.4III extender (and cropped).


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi Werz. 
Lovely shot of a beautiful creature, if you cropped, might it have been better with the full head shot, cropped a bit tight for me. Which zoo? 

Cheers, Graham. 




Werz said:


> I'm a beginner in photography (started in december 2014), still learning the ropes. Your shots are amazing!
> 
> This was taken at a local zoo with the Canon 7D Mark II and Canon 100-400 Mark II + 1.4III extender (and cropped).


----------



## Click (Jan 24, 2015)

Ashran said:


> A shot from me ^_^
> 
> On 500px too --> https://500px.com/photo/96656067/young-antelope-resting-by-giuseppe-cammino?from=user_library




Very nice shot, Ashran. well done.


----------



## Cory (Jan 24, 2015)

2 Summers ago in Alaska:


----------



## Click (Jan 24, 2015)

Nicely done, Cory.


----------



## Ashran (Jan 24, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, Ashran. well done.





Valvebounce said:


> Hi Ashran.
> That is truly exquisite. Well done.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Thank you very much!


----------



## Cory (Jan 24, 2015)

Thank you. I rented a 100-400 for my T1i and had an outer-body photography experience in Alaska. I can't explain how I got so many GREAT pictures and just was one with the shutter button in a very religious experience sort of way. Hasn't happened like that before or since.


----------



## Northbird (Jan 24, 2015)

North American River Otter (Lontra canadensis) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## martti (Jan 24, 2015)

The Sumatra tiger in sydney Zoo.


----------



## Werz (Jan 24, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Werz.
> Lovely shot of a beautiful creature, if you cropped, might it have been better with the full head shot, cropped a bit tight for me. Which zoo?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Thanks for the feedback Graham, very much appreciated! 

At the Granby Zoo in Quebec, Canada.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi martti. 
I like this shot. Again nice shot of a beautiful creature. Thanks for sharing. 

Cheers, Graham. 



martti said:


> The Sumatra tiger in sydney Zoo.


----------



## martti (Jan 25, 2015)

Thank you, 'bounce! I posted this to celebrate the event of three Sumatra tiger cubs born in the London Zoo.
There are so few left of them as our planet is getting overcrowded with people.
One mean kittycat, by the way. All stripes and fangs and claws and a very bad character!


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 25, 2015)

Swans on the lake at Londesborough Hall where I had been to do a panoramic. The light had gone but then the sun managed to just sneak through again before setting. 

5DII + EF 50/1.4 @ f2.5


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 25, 2015)

Love is.......being a piggie

5DII + 50/1.4 @ f1.8


----------



## Click (Jan 25, 2015)

Nice shot, Sporgon


----------



## Khufu (Jan 25, 2015)

Woo! I love piggies... Lovely shot, Sporgon! Was going to post one of my own piglet-pics but it's not here on my iPod, so here's what my Avatar on here looks like when it's rocking more than its usual 8 pixels...


----------



## martti (Jan 26, 2015)

*Pink* is my favorite crayon...


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 31, 2015)

Raw Power by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Jan 31, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Raw Power by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr




That's a very nice photo Dustin.
He doesn't seem to like you taking his photo....


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 31, 2015)

candyman said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Raw Power by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr
> ...



Some people are just like that... ;D


----------



## martti (Feb 1, 2015)

Looks like a bear who could help you win the Darwin Award.


----------



## candyman (Feb 1, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> ...




;D ;D ;D


----------



## rgb (Feb 12, 2015)

Grey Seals at the dune of Helgoland, Germany.


----------



## candyman (Feb 12, 2015)

rgb said:


> Grey Seals at the dune of Helgoland, Germany.



Great shots!
First two are lovely


----------



## Click (Feb 12, 2015)

candyman said:


> Great shots!
> First two are lovely



+1 Nicely done rgb.


----------



## Jeevz (Feb 13, 2015)

One for Valentines Day 




Together in the Rain by Sanjeev Deo, on Flickr


----------



## andarx (Feb 13, 2015)

Jeevz said:


> One for Valentines Day



I like this one


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi Jeevz. 
Very nice pose, lovely in B&W. Well done. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jeevz said:


> One for Valentines Day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Click (Feb 13, 2015)

Jeevz said:


> One for Valentines Day



Lovely.


----------



## rpt (Feb 13, 2015)

Click said:


> Jeevz said:
> 
> 
> > One for Valentines Day
> ...


Absolutely fabulous. Where did you shoot it?


----------



## Jeevz (Feb 13, 2015)

rpt said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Jeevz said:
> ...



Thanks!
Was shot in Serengeti in Tanzania.


----------



## eml58 (Feb 14, 2015)

Jeevz said:


> One for Valentines Day



Lovely B&W Image Jeevz

They do appear to be a pair of young Males though, but on Valentines day I'm convinced any show of emotion is fine.

In keeping with the B&W Lion Theme & Valentines Day.


----------



## tomscott (Feb 14, 2015)

Heres one I took last week!



Cutest Macaques cuddling in the snow at the Chicago Lincoln Park zoo by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr

I entered it to the MPB winter photo competition and it has been shortlisted which is really exciting! If you would vote for me I would really appreciate it.

All you have to do is click on the link below and like the image as most votes win!

https://www.facebook.com/mpbcom/photos/a.602635096547341.1073741844.154882014655987/602638156547035/?type=3&theater


----------



## sdsr (Feb 14, 2015)

My live-in models. (5DIII + 85mm 1.8 and 70-300L; two are OOC JPEG's whose RAW equivalents I've not yet gotten around to running through LR, though I'm not sure they need much tweaking.) The uploaded photos here look unpleasantly oversaturated to me, but this will have to do, I suppose.


----------



## candyman (Feb 14, 2015)

eml58 said:


> Jeevz said:
> 
> 
> > One for Valentines Day
> ...


Wonderful couple, great photo!


----------



## Click (Feb 14, 2015)

tomscott said:


> Heres one I took last week!
> 
> I entered it to the MPB winter photo competition and it has been shortlisted which is really exciting! If you would vote for me I would really appreciate it.




Great shot Tom. Good luck with the competition.


----------



## Constantine (Feb 15, 2015)

Used 5DIII with 24-105L, Meikon underwater housing


----------



## Click (Feb 15, 2015)

Very nice first post, Constantine. Welcome to CR.


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Feb 15, 2015)

A whole bunch of my favorites



IMG_1741-2 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



Hawaiian Nene Goose by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



Bald Eagle by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



IMG_3558 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



IMG_4376 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



Barn Owl on Snowy Day by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



IMG_7995 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



IMG_8836 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



IMG_8904 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



IMG_9762 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



IMG_0488 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



IMG_3890 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi Andy. 
Some lovely shots, I really like the mountain goat on the skyline, excellent composition and colours. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Andy_Hodapp said:


> A whole bunch of my favorites


----------



## rpt (Feb 15, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Andy.
> Some lovely shots, I really like the mountain goat on the skyline, excellent composition and colours.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


+1

I love the "Why are you on my mountain?" look in the first one.


----------



## Click (Feb 15, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Andy.
> Some lovely shots, I really like the mountain goat on the skyline, excellent composition and colours.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.




+1 

Awesome shots. Well done.


----------



## scottkinfw (Feb 15, 2015)

Guayaquil, Ecuador, Parque De La Iguanas.

These critters roam freely, and people aren't allowed to touch or molest in any way.

The last two pics, to me anyway were interesting and surprising. My shutter was set too slow for what was about to ensue. The iguana (#48) was perched on the rocks at water's edge one moment, and in the next, he actually ran across the water. I had no idea that they could use their webbed feet like snow shoes and run on top of the water. Even though it is a blur, I find it interesting.

sek


----------



## Click (Feb 15, 2015)

scottkinfw said:


> Guayaquil, Ecuador, Parque De La Iguanas.



I really like your first shot. Well done Scott.


----------



## bluemoon (Feb 15, 2015)

Cleveland Zoo, Rain Forest exhibit. . .
C6D, 100mm macro L

pierre


----------



## Click (Feb 15, 2015)

Very nice shot, Pierre. Well done.


----------



## candyman (Feb 15, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, Pierre. Well done.


Very nice indeed


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi Scott. 
Nice shots, and at least you got an evidence shot with the iguana in the frame, that is some party trick, walking on water, nice job. 

Cheers, Graham. 



scottkinfw said:


> Guayaquil, Ecuador, Parque De La Iguanas.
> 
> These critters roam freely, and people aren't allowed to touch or molest in any way.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 16, 2015)

rgb said:


> Grey Seals at the dune of Helgoland, Germany.



Great shots, I wish I'd have had access to my current gear back when I was frequently at Helgoland in the 90s ... but a film camera with a mushy 100-300 usm lens doesn't cut it. It's certainly one of the best to see those!



Andy_Hodapp said:


> A whole bunch of my favorites
> 
> 
> IMG_8836 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



I originally didn't want to reply in this thread because it means "subscribing" to it and getting no ends of notifications ... but this shot made me do it anyway - one of the nicest I've seen recently! That's because it's not your usual lion or zoo animal, but something less exotic in its authentic environment. 

You should definitely send this one to some competition or try to spread it further than just CR or your flickr page, even though it doesn't seem to look directly into the camera but that's the way these animals are. The horsies I usually shoot also insist on looking right next to the camera because that's the way their vision works.

The framing is a liiiittle off for my taste, if it's cropped/rotaed maybe recover some space below the goat or try to use the heal brush to copy/paste some rock if possible. I'm very prone to leaving not enough space below whatever I'm shooting, and it's the same here, but maybe it's just my impression?


----------



## scottkinfw (Feb 16, 2015)

Beautiful shot Edward.



eml58 said:


> Shot in Ambon Harbour Indonesia, February 2012, 5DMK2, 100 f/2.8 Macro @ f/16 & 1/60th


----------



## scottkinfw (Feb 16, 2015)

Ty Graham


Valvebounce said:


> Hi Scott.
> Nice shots, and at least you got an evidence shot with the iguana in the frame, that is some party trick, walking on water, nice job.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


----------



## scottkinfw (Feb 16, 2015)

Beautiful shots Andy.

My fav is #36.

sek



Andy_Hodapp said:


> A whole bunch of my favorites
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Feb 17, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> rgb said:
> 
> 
> > Grey Seals at the dune of Helgoland, Germany.
> ...



Thank you to everyone who liked my work. I'm very proud of the goat photograph as it required a lot of work to get. This was photographed at the tallest peak around me at a hight of 9,596 feet. The hike took in total about 6 or so hours and I had about 30 pounds of gear on my back. While I was taking a photograph of the landscape, that goat tried to eat my hat!


----------



## scottkinfw (Feb 18, 2015)

The back story was as great as the pic. Thanks sharing

sek



Andy_Hodapp said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > rgb said:
> ...


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 15, 2015)

CANON 50D + 300 2,8L

CERVI


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 15, 2015)

CANON EOS 3 +28-105USM (SCANNED SLIDE)

CERVI


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 15, 2015)

CANON EOS 3 + 300 2,8 L (SCANNED SLIDE)
ERMELLINO


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 15, 2015)

CANON EOS 3 +300 2,8L (SCANNED SLIDE)

SULE BASSANE


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 15, 2015)

CANON 7 +100-400L

VOLPE


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 15, 2015)

CANON 50D + 100-400L

CIGNO SELVATICO


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 15, 2015)

CANON 7 + 100-400L

AVVOLTOIO GRIFONE (AT THE SAME HEIGHT...)


----------



## candyman (Mar 15, 2015)

GP.Masserano said:


> CANON 7 +100-400L
> 
> VOLPE




That's a great shot! Well done


----------



## Click (Mar 15, 2015)

GP.Masserano said:


> CANON 7 +100-400L
> 
> VOLPE



Lovely. Nicely done.


----------



## martti (Mar 15, 2015)

Young fine lion in Addo Park, ZA


----------



## ERHP (Mar 16, 2015)

GP.Masserano said:


> CANON 7 +100-400L
> 
> VOLPE



Awesome!

From yesterday's outing to northern sections of the Anza Borrego desert, one of the female big horn sheep.


----------



## martti (Mar 16, 2015)

It is amazing how well Nature chooses the colors that blend with the background!


----------



## Click (Mar 16, 2015)

ERHP said:


> From yesterday's outing to northern sections of the Anza Borrego desert, one of the female big horn sheep.



Awesome. Well done ERHP.


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 16, 2015)

LINCE EUROPEA

Canon eos 400 + 300 2,8L + dupli2x


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 16, 2015)

Volpe


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 16, 2015)

Stambecco


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 16, 2015)

Fly,fly,fly...


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 16, 2015)

Camargue 2014 (France)

Canon 50 + 300 2,8L


----------



## martti (Mar 16, 2015)

You have a nice, refreshing touch, Monsignor Masserano!


----------



## Click (Mar 16, 2015)

Another beautiful series. 8) Nicely done GP.Masserano


----------



## larusejunior (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi, Jungle Park - Tenerife Island - 2011


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 16, 2015)

martti said:


> You have a nice, refreshing touch, Monsignor Masserano!



Thank you very much! 
I followed the "footsteps" of great masters photographers of nature and i learned something ... 
This photo, for example, won some prizes, in far away 1991 ... Title: "a jump to survive" (scanned slide from canon eos 1 + 80-200 2,8 L)
How much time has passed since then !


----------



## Click (Mar 16, 2015)

Excellent timing !!! 8)


----------



## rpt (Mar 17, 2015)

Click said:


> Excellent timing !!! 8)


+1

Lovely picture! GP, your pictures are fabulous!


----------



## jrista (Mar 17, 2015)

Love the gorilla shot! GREAT POSE! Actually, I love every photo in that post. Great work!


I also love the bighorn sheep shot, beautiful creature.


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 17, 2015)

Click said:


> Excellent timing !!! 8)



Dear RPT & CLICK
Not timing but much, much luck! 
This trout was habit: i have seen more times jump out of the water to catch grasshoppers and other insects
I wrote* was* because it is probably finished in a few pot ... 
Every time i showed this photo i had to explain that there was no trick or photocells: very tiring...


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 17, 2015)

GP.Masserano said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent timing !!! 8)
> ...



Now *this* is when 120fps 4k shooting will come in handy with the next gen camera bodies ...


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 20, 2015)

"Here I live !!!"
Canon EOS 7d +100-400 L


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 29, 2015)

While testing out my 100-400 mrk II in BIF, I saw this guy right below me. Kinda nice to have zoom.


----------



## Click (Mar 29, 2015)

Nice capture, Dylan.


----------



## Ryan708 (Apr 7, 2015)

just a squirrel feeling brave enough to let my 70-200 f/4L IS have enough reach


----------



## Canonian (Apr 8, 2015)

Captured with Canon 7D and Canon 500mm F4L IS, this Red Fox was catching some sun here in Iqaluit,Nunavut,Canada,on the side of a pretty steep hill which he later on tumbled down full speed flipping in the air 3 times ;D The photos posted are low res pics due to the Internet speeds here in the North.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 9, 2015)

Don't mess with Kung Foo Squirrel!


----------



## Click (Apr 9, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> Don't mess with Kung Foo Squirrel!



LOL ;D Nice series Don.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi Don. 
Excellent series, and a great caption to boot. Thanks for making me laugh. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Don Haines said:


> Don't mess with Kung Foo Squirrel!


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 10, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Don.
> Excellent series, and a great caption to boot. Thanks for making me laugh.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


And now I have something to post in the next DR thread


----------



## jhwsfla (Apr 11, 2015)

Out on St John's yesterday cute


----------



## Click (Apr 11, 2015)

Yes, so cute.  Very nice shot.


----------



## sedwards (Apr 17, 2015)

lunch time


0V8A1628 by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Apr 17, 2015)

sedwards said:


> lunch time<snip>



Love it!


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 17, 2015)

sedwards said:


> lunch time
> 
> 
> 0V8A1628 by sedwards679, on Flickr



Superb! Nice work.


----------



## Constantine (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Constantine (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Constantine (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Click (Apr 18, 2015)

Very nice shots, Constantine. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## Constantine (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Constantine (Apr 18, 2015)

Sea lions, Galapagos.


----------



## rpt (Apr 18, 2015)

Lovely pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gary samples (Apr 18, 2015)

5DIII
Heavy Crop


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 18, 2015)

gary samples said:


> 5DIII
> Heavy Crop


Really cool capture, Gary. 8)
Thanks for posting.


----------



## gary samples (Apr 19, 2015)

5DIII


----------



## candyman (Apr 19, 2015)

gary samples said:


> 5DIII


Strong picture Gary. Very nice


----------



## Click (Apr 19, 2015)

Great shots, Gary. It's a real pleasure to look at your pictures.


----------



## Chisox2335 (Apr 19, 2015)

Leopard on an awkward perch. Canon 70d with 500mm mki


----------



## candyman (Apr 19, 2015)

Just had some fun yesterday looking for foxes

The first photo: hiding myself and first encounter with the fox
Second photo:she is getting closer
Third: overlooking the habitat

I used my combination of gimbal and gimbal pan : http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=1280.msg509098#msg509098

Works fine


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 19, 2015)

candyman said:


> Just had some fun yesterday looking for foxes
> 
> The first photo: hiding myself and first encounter with the fox
> Second photo:she is getting closer
> ...



I really like the last photo candyman


----------



## candyman (Apr 19, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Just had some fun yesterday looking for foxes
> ...




Thanks Dylan
I may go again. I love it. I hope to get some photos of couples and some action between them.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 19, 2015)

gary samples said:


> 5DIII


That is really scary. Hope you were in your truck ;D
Great capture.


----------



## bluemoon (Apr 19, 2015)

100L macro on a 6D
the box contains the soft shell crabs. It's how they feed it. . .

pierre


----------



## Click (Apr 19, 2015)

candyman said:


> Just had some fun yesterday looking for foxes
> 
> The first photo: hiding myself and first encounter with the fox
> Second photo:she is getting closer
> Third: overlooking the habitat



Very nice series, Candyman.


----------



## rpt (Apr 20, 2015)

Click said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Just had some fun yesterday looking for foxes
> ...


+1

Lovely colour too.


----------



## candyman (Apr 20, 2015)

Click said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Just had some fun yesterday looking for foxes
> ...



Thank you Click


----------



## candyman (Apr 20, 2015)

rpt said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > candyman said:
> ...


Thank you. 
It was a sunny day. So now and then I waited for the cloud appear in front of the sun to get a different exposure.


----------



## candyman (Apr 20, 2015)

In general I like to take photos of animals that includes some surroundings of their habitat.
But sometimes a portrait - close up - is nice too.


----------



## Click (Apr 20, 2015)

Beautiful shot, candyman. Nicely done.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 20, 2015)

candyman said:


> In general I like to take photos of animals that includes some surroundings of their habitat.
> But sometimes a portrait - close up - is nice too.



I like the composition and the look from those eyes


----------



## candyman (Apr 21, 2015)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot, candyman. Nicely done.







Dylan777 said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > In general I like to take photos of animals that includes some surroundings of their habitat.But sometimes a portrait - close up - is nice too.
> ...





Thank you both.


----------



## Northstar (Apr 24, 2015)

candyman said:


> In general I like to take photos of animals that includes some surroundings of their habitat.
> But sometimes a portrait - close up - is nice too.



Very nice shot!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 24, 2015)

Boundin&#x27; by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr

This obviously isn't a wild animal, but I like the shot because I took it with the 50L at f/1.2 and a 6D. Doesn't really seem like a winning combination for this type of shot in AF Servo mode, but it actually did very well.

I'm beginning a month long comparison series between the 50L and the Otus 55. Should be fun!


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 24, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Boundin&#x27; by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr
> 
> This obviously isn't a wild animal, but I like the shot because I took it with the 50L at f/1.2 and a 6D. Doesn't really seem like a winning combination for this type of shot in AF Servo mode, but it actually did very well.
> 
> I'm beginning a month long comparison series between the 50L and the Otus 55. Should be fun!



Now Dustin, you are specifically not supposed to be able to use a 6D to take shots of small furry animals running towards you, especially at f/1.2 ! Please behave yourself. 

I think it does show, however, that despite the 6D's AF being superficially similar to the 5DII it is in fact an improvement. 

I'm looking forward to reading your comments on the 50L, especially how it compares with some of the fine old Takumars, the 50mm f/1.4 for instance, if you could manage that too.


----------



## rpt (Apr 24, 2015)

Nice shot Dustin!


----------



## Click (Apr 24, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> This obviously isn't a wild animal, but I like the shot because I took it with the 50L at f/1.2 and a 6D. Doesn't really seem like a winning combination for this type of shot in AF Servo mode, but it actually did very well.
> 
> I'm beginning a month long comparison series between the 50L and the Otus 55. Should be fun!



I really like this shot. Nicely done Dustin.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 24, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Boundin&#x27; by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr
> ...



I think that could be managed


----------



## TheJock (Apr 27, 2015)

It really is a fantastic shot Dustin, I would love to have my two captured like that. The bokeh on the 50L is sublime!!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 28, 2015)

TheJock said:


> It really is a fantastic shot Dustin, I would love to have my two captured like that. The bokeh on the 50L is sublime!!



It really is nice. The Otus blows it away in sharpness and contrast, obviously, but there is still something very compelling about images from the 50L


----------



## dpc (Apr 29, 2015)

Young pronghorn this morning; first opportunity I've had to photograph these graceful creatures this spring


----------



## gary samples (Apr 29, 2015)

1Dx


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 29, 2015)

gary samples said:


> 1Dx



Great timing on this shot.


----------



## ERHP (Apr 29, 2015)

gary samples said:


> 1Dx



Really cool shot!


----------



## Ardan (May 1, 2015)

Orange ladybird

5D mkiii + 100mm L @ 1/250s, f/11, ISO 1250


----------



## fish_shooter (May 1, 2015)

Here is a recent shot of mine. I specialize in animals with fins.


----------



## Eldar (May 1, 2015)

fish_shooter said:


> Here is a recent shot of mine. I specialize in animals with fins.


My other passion is fly-fishing. I get a twitching in my right arm, when I see images like this


----------



## chops411 (May 1, 2015)

IMG_5855 by chops411, on Flickr
Cades Cove Great Smoky Mountains


----------



## serendipidy (May 2, 2015)

fish_shooter said:


> Here is a recent shot of mine. I specialize in animals with fins.



Wow! Absolutely fantastic shot of beautiful fish. How did you take that?

Here is a shot in the muddy drainage ditch along my yard of a 3-4 foot barracuda (and some much smaller wary tilapia). ;D



Barracuda by EricJ777, on Flickr


----------



## gary samples (May 3, 2015)

fish_shooter said:


> Here is a recent shot of mine. I specialize in animals with fins.


beautiful colors love it


----------



## gary samples (May 3, 2015)

1Dx


----------



## Eldar (May 4, 2015)

Quite a few great shots you have posted lately Gary. Are they all from the same area?


----------



## chops411 (May 5, 2015)

Playful cub by chops411, on Flickr
Cade's Cove in Great Smoky Mountains


----------



## Click (May 5, 2015)

Cute!  Nicely done chops411


----------



## chops411 (May 5, 2015)

Click said:


> Cute!  Nicely done chops411


Thank You


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 5, 2015)

I hope that bear cub was not looking at his mother... who was behind you.


----------



## Eldar (May 5, 2015)

A young moose practicing his hiding skills, in preparation for the upcoming hunting season

1DX, 600mm f4L IS II + 1.4xIII


----------



## gary samples (May 6, 2015)

1Dx


----------



## Click (May 6, 2015)

gary samples said:


> 1Dx




Awesome. Great shot, Gary.


----------



## eml58 (May 7, 2015)

1Dx + 400f/2.8 II
Mala Mala Sth Africa


----------



## Click (May 7, 2015)

WOW Fantastic shot, Edward 8) Well done Sir!


----------



## Don Haines (May 7, 2015)

Eldar said:


> A young moose practicing his hiding skills, in preparation for the upcoming hunting season
> 
> 1DX, 600mm f4L IS II + 1.4xIII


nice!


----------



## gary samples (May 7, 2015)

eml58 said:


> 1Dx + 400f/2.8 II
> Mala Mala Sth Africa


wonderful Edward


----------



## serendipidy (May 7, 2015)

eml58 said:


> 1Dx + 400f/2.8 II
> Mala Mala Sth Africa


Wonderful closeup!

Leopard is thinking..."Hey Edward, can you do this; touch your nose with your tongue?" ;D


----------



## jrista (May 7, 2015)

eml58 said:


> 1Dx + 400f/2.8 II
> Mala Mala Sth Africa




Fantastic shot!


----------



## Eldar (May 7, 2015)

eml58 said:


> 1Dx + 400f/2.8 II
> Mala Mala Sth Africa


Good to have you back Edward! A cracking shot and yet another reminder that we should not have sold that lens ...


----------



## eml58 (May 7, 2015)

Thank You all Gentlemen, very much appreciated.

Been away for quite a while, mostly travelling.

And yes Eldar, I constantly regret selling the 400f/2.8 II, but how to carry around the 200-400, 600 & 400 still has me in a quandary, my Sherpa (youngest Son), isn't that reliable when it comes to heavy lifting.

But it's a beautiful Lens no doubt.

I'm heading back to Mala Mala again in September/November this Year, this will be my 4th visit to this particular place in the last 3 Years, hard to beat, especially for Predators.

Once again Thank You all for the kind comments, it's wonderful interest that we all share.


----------



## TheJock (May 7, 2015)

eml58 said:


> 1Dx + 400f/2.8 II
> Mala Mala Sth Africa


Fantastic, you must have sat for ages to get this shot, he looks so relaxed!


----------



## eml58 (May 8, 2015)

1Dx 400f/2.8 II

This is generally not the look you expect when concentrating your attention in the viewfinder, at this point the Big Boy was not so relaxed, have to admit I pulled my head up from the viewfinder to just make sure he hadn't broken the Cardinal rule "don't eat the photographer".


----------



## eml58 (May 8, 2015)

1Dx 400f/2.8 II

Tanzania near the Mara River


----------



## eml58 (May 8, 2015)

1Dx Otus 55 @ f/4

Bali, not sure the Flies on the Lillie's pass as Animals, but they're annoying little animals to me at any time anywhere.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 8, 2015)

eml58 said:


> 1Dx 400f/2.8 II
> 
> Tanzania near the Mara River




WOW.....what a shot. I reallllly like it. Welcome back Edward


----------



## Click (May 8, 2015)

eml58 said:


> 1Dx 400f/2.8 II
> 
> Tanzania near the Mara River



Beautiful shot. Lovely light. Well done Edward.


----------



## serendipidy (May 8, 2015)

eml58 said:


> 1Dx 400f/2.8 II
> 
> Tanzania near the Mara River


Another masterpiece Edward. Beautiful color and light.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 9, 2015)

eml58 said:


> 1Dx 400f/2.8 II
> 
> Tanzania near the Mara River



Love the light captured in the "beard"


----------



## eml58 (May 10, 2015)

1Dx & 400f/2.8 II
Mashatu Northern Tuli Game Reserve Botswana

And also again, appreciate the comments Guys, Thank You


----------



## Click (May 10, 2015)

eml58 said:


> 1Dx & 400f/2.8 II
> Machete Northern Tuli Game Reserve Botswana



Another great shot, Edward. It's alway a pleasure to look at your pictures. Well done Sir.


----------



## gary samples (May 12, 2015)

5DIII


----------



## serendipidy (May 12, 2015)

gary samples said:


> 5DIII


Another fantastic photo, Gary. That bear doesn't look happy to see you. 8)


----------



## gary samples (May 12, 2015)

serendipidy said:


> gary samples said:
> 
> 
> > 5DIII
> ...


thanks 
he wasn't  and I Cashed in I machined gunned him with my 1Dx got like 300 shots in 5min :


----------



## gary samples (May 14, 2015)

1Dx 200mm 2.0 @ 7.1


----------



## C4RBON (May 16, 2015)

Rocky Mountain National Park


----------



## gary samples (May 16, 2015)

C4RBON said:


> Rocky Mountain National Park


 nice bull.. I love horn's


----------



## gary samples (May 17, 2015)

1Dx


----------



## sedwards (May 17, 2015)

Busted by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## gary samples (May 18, 2015)

1Dx


----------



## serendipidy (May 18, 2015)

gary samples said:


> 1Dx


Really nice, Gary.


----------



## sedwards (May 21, 2015)

had some visitors yesterday that i hadn't seen since before winter. nice to see these guys made it through the long winter.
7DII
400 f5.6+ex1.4II
f9
iso 3200
1/125


0V8A5985 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## RChauhan (May 30, 2015)

Taken in Ranthambore National Park, India.


----------



## Jaccop (May 30, 2015)

Shot with my new(second hand) 7D mii / fe 300 2.8 / extender 2x on vacation in greece lesvos.




steltkluut 3I9A9200 by Jacco P, on Flickr



steenuiol 3I9A0054 by Jacco P, on Flickr



ralreiger 3I9A8278 by Jacco P, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 30, 2015)

Very nice series, Jaccop. I especially like the second picture.


----------



## gary samples (May 30, 2015)

Jaccop said:


> Shot with my new(second hand) 7D mii / fe 300 2.8 / extender 2x on vacation in greece lesvos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 very nice for 2x the 300mm lens is killer !!


----------



## gary samples (May 31, 2015)

1Dx 600mm f/6.3 iso 400
cropped 70%


----------



## Click (May 31, 2015)

Lovely reflection. Nicely done Gary.


----------



## gary samples (May 31, 2015)

1Dx 600mm f/6.3 iso 800 1/800


----------



## SwnSng (May 31, 2015)

Untitled by Thai, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 31, 2015)

Beautiful colors. Very nice shot, SwnSng.


----------



## ERHP (Jun 7, 2015)

Bighorn sheep @ the National Bison Range






5D MK III 70-200 f/2.8L II 1/1250 : f/7.1 : ISO 400 @200mm


----------



## Click (Jun 7, 2015)

ERHP said:


> Bighorn sheep @ the National Bison Range
> 5D MK III 70-200 f/2.8L II 1/1250 : f/7.1 : ISO 400 @200mm



WOW Great shot. It's beautiful. Well done ERHP.


----------



## FEBS (Jun 9, 2015)

A few I took last year:





5D3, EF16-35 f4 IS, 35mm, 1/250, f8, iso320





1Dx, EF200-400 f4 1.4x, 560mm, 1/1250, f5.6, iso500





5D3, EF70-200 f2.8 II, 115mm, 1/2000, f2.5, iso250





1Dx, EF200-400 f4 1.4x, 212mm, 1/1250, f4, iso640


----------



## Click (Jun 9, 2015)

FEBS said:


> A few I took last year:




Beautiful shots, FEBS. Nicely done.


----------



## FEBS (Jun 9, 2015)

thx Click


----------



## bereninga (Jun 9, 2015)

FEBs, how did you get such a close shot of a lioness? 35mm and that close is pretty crazy. Great shots by the way.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi Febs. 
Nice shots. Let me guess, you made sure that the lioness had just eaten, or you knew you could run faster than the other guy. ;D 

Cheers, Graham. 



bereninga said:


> FEBs, how did you get such a close shot of a lioness? 35mm and that close is pretty crazy. Great shots by the way.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 16, 2015)

Swallowtail. My plan has been to sell the Tamron 150-600 VC and 70-300L and move to just the new 100-400L, but then when I take the 70-300L out it keeps producing images like this...



All Things Bright and Beautiful by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 16, 2015)

Lovely shot, Dustin. 8)


----------



## gary samples (Jun 16, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Swallowtail. My plan has been to sell the Tamron 150-600 VC and 70-300L and move to just the new 100-400L, but then when I take the 70-300L out it keeps producing images like this...
> 
> 
> 
> All Things Bright and Beautiful by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


 love the creamy background


----------



## haupt (Jun 16, 2015)

IMG_3584.jpg by Lars Haupt-Hansen, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Jun 16, 2015)

Dustin,
Guess you might as well keep the lens if the result is so amazing!
-r


----------



## lion rock (Jun 16, 2015)

Haupt,
Great elephants! By chance a pano?
-r


----------



## haupt (Jun 16, 2015)

:-\


lion rock said:


> Haupt,
> Great elephants! By chance a pano?
> -r


Nope, a single shot before they went right past us. The only time on the trip where our guide asked us to sit quietly


----------



## Click (Jun 16, 2015)

Great shot, Haupt. Well done.


----------



## Alangeli (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## lion rock (Jun 16, 2015)

" ... Right pass us. ", that must be exciting and nervous with a herd of African elephants.
You're brave, 8) 8) 8) 8)!
-r




haupt said:


> :-\
> 
> 
> lion rock said:
> ...


----------



## Click (Jun 16, 2015)

Two beautiful pictures, Alangeli. Nicely done.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi Alangeli. 
Great shots, but do I see that the tiger is drooling, thinks he has his diner in his sights! ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



Alangeli said:


>


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 18, 2015)

Alangeli said:


>



Great series!


----------



## FEBS (Jun 19, 2015)

Very nice portraits. As if they were posing for your lens.


----------



## meywd (Jun 19, 2015)

FEBS said:


> Very nice portraits. As if they were posing for your lens.



yup, amazing shots.


----------



## Jat Riski (Jun 19, 2015)

Taken last month.


----------



## RChauhan (Jun 19, 2015)

Last Week in South Africa.


----------



## Click (Jun 19, 2015)

RChauhan said:


> Last Week in South Africa.



Lovely B&W. Well done.


----------



## FEBS (Jun 19, 2015)

RChauhan said:


> Last Week in South Africa.



Woooow, well done RChauhan


----------



## meywd (Jun 19, 2015)

RChauhan said:


> Last Week in South Africa.



great capture, awesome details


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 23, 2015)

I had to share this one because of the irony of seeing a polar bear in a green field with dandelions!


----------



## FEBS (Jun 23, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> I had to share this one because of the irony of seeing a polar bear in a green field with dandelions!



I fully understand Dustin. Such a combination seems very rare to me.


----------



## tayassu (Jun 24, 2015)

An Eurasian Lynx...


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 24, 2015)

tayassu said:


> An Eurasian Lynx...



Beautiful cat, and pretty rare, is it not?


----------



## candyman (Jun 27, 2015)

tayassu said:


> An Eurasian Lynx...



Very nice shot

A very impressive cat... 

Edit: here is a red lynx


----------



## Click (Jun 27, 2015)

WOW! Very nice shot, candyman. 8)


----------



## candyman (Jun 27, 2015)

Thank you Click.


----------



## candyman (Jun 28, 2015)

I really like the Red Lynx. 
So I thought: Let me throw in another 2 images  
Taken with 100-400II and 5D MK3


----------



## Canonian (Jun 28, 2015)

Here is a Long tailed Duck/Pintail duck ???? if someone could clarify that would be great Thanks.
Taken with Canon 7D MK1 and a newly acquired Canon 500mm F4 MK1   Love the combination
Taken in Iqaluit,Nunavut,Canada


----------



## IslanderMV (Jun 28, 2015)

Canonian said:


> Here is a Long tailed Duck/Pintail duck ???? if someone could clarify that would be great Thanks.
> Taken with Canon 7D MK1 and a newly acquired Canon 500mm F4 MK1   Love the combination
> Taken in Iqaluit,Nunavut,Canada



Adult Male, Long-tailed Duck in summer plumage.
Nice shot.


----------



## Northbird (Jun 28, 2015)

Rocky Mountain Goat, 7D II, 17/40 F4




Rocky Mountain Goat (Oreamnos americanus) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2015)

Canonian said:


> Here is a Long tailed Duck/Pintail duck ???? if someone could clarify that would be great Thanks.
> Taken with Canon 7D MK1 and a newly acquired Canon 500mm F4 MK1   Love the combination
> Taken in Iqaluit,Nunavut,Canada



It's a Long tailed Duck  Very nice shot Canonian.


ETA Sorry IslanderMV, i didn't see your answer.


----------



## Zeeman (Jun 28, 2015)

From a Danish Zoo

7DII and 70-200 2.8 IS II + 1.4Ext II



353A3143 by CACLMAN, on Flickr



353A3182 by CACLMAN, on Flickr



353A2968 by CACLMAN, on Flickr



353A2948-2 by CACLMAN, on Flickr



353A2985-2 by CACLMAN, on Flickr


----------



## FEBS (Jun 28, 2015)

Zeeman said:


> From a Danish Zoo



Very nice and pleasing shots Zeeman !!


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2015)

Zeeman said:


> From a Danish Zoo
> 
> 7DII and 70-200 2.8 IS II + 1.4Ext II



Nice series, Zeeman. I especially like the second picture. Well done.


----------



## meywd (Jun 29, 2015)

Zeeman said:


> From a Danish Zoo
> 
> 7DII and 70-200 2.8 IS II + 1.4Ext II
> 
> ...



wow amazing, love the eagle shots


----------



## Zeeman (Jun 29, 2015)

Thank you for the nice comments.


----------



## Sharad.Medhavi (Jun 30, 2015)

One from a recent Safari...



Bannerghatta National Park Safari by Sharad Medhavi, on Flickr


----------



## bkopp (Jun 30, 2015)

Beautiful photos here. Long time lurker, first time poster. Two recent photos from my visit to the Grizzly and Wolf Discovery Center in West Yellowstone.


----------



## bkopp (Jun 30, 2015)

And another one from the same visit


----------



## Click (Jun 30, 2015)

Very nice shots, bkopp.

Welcome to CR.


----------



## pentelaravi (Jul 1, 2015)

Here is my first post.


----------



## Click (Jul 1, 2015)

pentelaravi said:


> Here is my first post.



Welcome to CR.  I really like your picture.


----------



## pentelaravi (Jul 1, 2015)

Another one from Great Smoky Mountains National Park.


----------



## pentelaravi (Jul 1, 2015)

This one from Zoo Atlanta. I was 10 feet away(Glass door in between).


----------



## Sharad.Medhavi (Jul 3, 2015)

Frodosbigtoe said:


> To get us moooooving... ;D



Really cool!


----------



## Sharad.Medhavi (Jul 3, 2015)

The Lion family - Bannerghatta National Park Safari by Sharad Medhavi, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 3, 2015)

Nice shot Sharad.


----------



## candyman (Jul 3, 2015)

This was an interesting scene to watch: The Lynx is climbing a tree. 
The branch is about 3,5 meter off the ground.
It is not a quality photo but it was interesting to see him climbing. Obviously looking for something (food?) up there.


----------



## Mooney (Jul 11, 2015)

IMG_4543 by Mooney1908, on Flickr



0750 by Mooney1908, on Flickr



7774 by Mooney1908, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 12, 2015)

Nice series. I especially like your last picture.


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Jul 12, 2015)

Western Sheepmoth - Hemileuca eglanterina Canon s100



Western Sheepmoth by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr


----------



## sedwards (Jul 18, 2015)

future 10 pointers



3N1A1030 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## DominoDude (Jul 19, 2015)

Here's a shot that I'm really pleased with, but from the number of views and comments in other places that I've posted it in, it probably sucks in ways I don't comprehend. Feel free to tear me a new one (in a constructive way if possible).

European fire-bellied toad - Bombina bombina - Klockgroda





Original found here -> https://500px.com/photo/114615105/european-fire-bellied-toad-bombina-bombina-by-jonas-emmertz


----------



## Click (Jul 19, 2015)

Very nice picture, DominoDude.


----------



## sedwards (Jul 22, 2015)

bambi 
i shot this from my truck handheld while still moving. i got lucky that it came out as good as it did.


3N1A1119-Edit by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 23, 2015)

So cute  Nicely done, Stuart.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi DominoDude. 
Very nice shot, love the symmetry of the ripples, if I had to find a fault it would be the DOF is too shallow, farthest side of the toad is in the bokeh. I realise this may be because of poor light to keep the ISO down. 
All in all a fine shot, I started to wonder if most of my shots were just crap, no views :'( then I realised that there are way more photos out there than there are people to look at them,  you have to entice people to your shots, tags seem to help as I had one of my worst shots commented on within minutes of uploading. 

Cheers, Graham. 



DominoDude said:


> Here's a shot that I'm really pleased with, but from the number of views and comments in other places that I've posted it in, it probably sucks in ways I don't comprehend. Feel free to tear me a new one (in a constructive way if possible).
> 
> European fire-bellied toad - Bombina bombina - Klockgroda
> 
> ...


----------



## Kerry B (Jul 23, 2015)

Series of images taken during a downpour in the Masai Mara. ISO between 3200 and 4000 to keep shutter speed high. Waited over 2 hours to gets the shot and all over so quick. Canon 5D Mk111 and 300f2.8 mk11 lens.


----------



## candyman (Jul 23, 2015)

Kerry B said:


> Series of images taken during a downpour in the Masai Mara. ISO between 3200 and 4000 to keep shutter speed high. Waited over 2 hours to gets the shot and all over so quick. Canon 5D Mk111 and 300f2.8 mk11 lens.




Wonderful! That's it with photography....very often patience to get that specific shot. Well done!


----------



## Kerry B (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks candyman, really appreciated.


----------



## Click (Jul 23, 2015)

Kerry B said:


> Series of images taken during a downpour in the Masai Mara. ISO between 3200 and 4000 to keep shutter speed high. Waited over 2 hours to gets the shot and all over so quick. Canon 5D Mk111 and 300f2.8 mk11 lens.



It was worth waiting to take your shots. Well done, Kerry.


----------



## Kerry B (Jul 23, 2015)

Early morning in Kicheche near the Masai Mara, followed this Giraffe and could't believe our luck, walked on the horizon, stopped for a quick look and carried on walking into the rising sun. Moments like this are so magical and this is why I love wildlife photography. Canon 5D Mk111 with 300f2.8 Mk11 lens.


----------



## Click (Jul 23, 2015)

WOW Awesome! 8) Great shots, Kerry.


----------



## Kerry B (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks again Click


----------



## Kerry B (Jul 23, 2015)

One more of a sole Hyena attack on a wildebeest, rare to see and difficult to watch. The horror in the wildebeest eyes says it all. Canon 5D Mk111 and 300f2.8 Mk11 lens.


----------



## Kerry B (Jul 23, 2015)

Witnessed this Cheetah running at full pelt to catch This Thompson Gazelle. We pulled up just as she caught and killed the Gazelle. She stood up and walked with her kill to our vehicle to show of her prowess. Magical. Canon 1D Mkiv and 300f2.8 Mk11 lens. Masai Mara.


----------



## Kerry B (Jul 24, 2015)

What privilege to get so close to this magnificent male lion. Whilst watching elephants this lion just sat down right next to our vehicle. Not a care in the world. Kicheche, Kenya. Canon 5D Mk111 and 300f2.8 Mk11 lens.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi Stuart. 
Not fair, I'd be lucky to get that sharp on a tripod with mirror lockup and remote release! 
Great shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



sedwards said:


> bambi
> i shot this from my truck handheld while still moving. i got lucky that it came out as good as it did.
> 
> 
> 3N1A1119-Edit by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi Kerry. 
Wow, I would say that the wait was well worth it, beautiful shots, fantastic action captured there. 

Re the giraffe, absolutely breath taking, the hyena, hard to watch but that is nature, thanks for sharing, the cheetah, among the most beautiful of cats, lovely shot and the lion, how majestic. 
A brilliant series of shots. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Kerry B said:


> Series of images taken during a downpour in the Masai Mara. ISO between 3200 and 4000 to keep shutter speed high. Waited over 2 hours to gets the shot and all over so quick. Canon 5D Mk111 and 300f2.8 mk11 lens.


----------



## luka567 (Jul 24, 2015)

This is probably my favorite animal photograph so far. What do you think? I also have a Flickr page if you would like to check it out. https://www.flickr.com/photos/luka567/ Thank you!


----------



## candyman (Jul 24, 2015)

luka567 said:


> This is probably my favorite animal photograph so far. What do you think? I also have a Flickr page if you would like to check it out. https://www.flickr.com/photos/luka567/ Thank you!




For those people that always think that cats are so sweet..... : 
Great photo!


----------



## Click (Jul 24, 2015)

luka567 said:


> This is probably my favorite animal photograph so far. What do you think? I also have a Flickr page if you would like to check it out. https://www.flickr.com/photos/luka567/ Thank you!



Great shot.

...And welcome to CR


----------



## Kerry B (Jul 24, 2015)

Elephant and calf as the sun rises in the Masai Mara. Just the most gorgeous of moments. 5D Mk111 and 300f2.8 Mk11 lens


----------



## Click (Jul 24, 2015)

Kerry B said:


> Elephant and calf as the sun rises in the Masai Mara. Just the most gorgeous of moments. 5D Mk111 and 300f2.8 Mk11 lens



Lovely. Nicely done Kerry.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi Luka. 
Wow that is one angry looking puddytat. I really like the shot though, very good timing. 

Cheers, Graham. 



luka567 said:


> This is probably my favorite animal photograph so far. What do you think? I also have a Flickr page if you would like to check it out. https://www.flickr.com/photos/luka567/ Thank you!


----------



## candyman (Jul 24, 2015)

Kerry B said:


> Elephant and calf as the sun rises in the Masai Mara. Just the most gorgeous of moments. 5D Mk111 and 300f2.8 Mk11 lens




Love it!
Just wonderful. What a great moment to capture. And, thanks for sharing


----------



## Eldar (Jul 24, 2015)

This harbor seal popped up, wondering if we had a fish or two to share.

5DSR, 100-400 f4.5-5.6L IS II


----------



## Click (Jul 24, 2015)

Eldar said:



> This harbor seal popped up, wondering if we had a fish or two to share.
> 
> 5DSR, 100-400 f4.5-5.6L IS II




Very nice capture, Eldar.


----------



## Kerry B (Jul 25, 2015)

Thanks all for your nice comments, a few more.
Leopard in tree, early morning, nice light. 5D Mk111 and 300f2.8 Mk11 lens
Young Jackals on Termite mound in early morning light. same camera and lens combination


----------



## Kerry B (Jul 25, 2015)

Another of those sun down images of elephants on the horizon with a brooding sky. This is what Africa is all about, wonderful moments which remain with you for ever more.


----------



## candyman (Jul 25, 2015)

Kerry B said:


> Another of those sun down images of elephants on the horizon with a brooding sky. This is what Africa is all about, wonderful moments which remain with you for ever more.




Another great photo.


----------



## Click (Jul 25, 2015)

Kerry B said:


> Another of those sun down images of elephants on the horizon with a brooding sky. This is what Africa is all about, wonderful moments which remain with you for ever more.




Lovely. 8)


----------



## Kerry B (Jul 26, 2015)

A 70mph Cheetah, very quick and wonderful to see. Canon 1D1v and 300f2.8 mk11 lens


----------



## gary samples (Jul 26, 2015)

1Dx


----------



## Click (Jul 26, 2015)

Very nice shot, Gary.


----------



## gary samples (Jul 26, 2015)

1Dx


----------



## Vern (Jul 27, 2015)

5DMKIII, ISO 2000, 1/320, f4, 300 2.8II + 1.4XIII.


----------



## ERHP (Jul 28, 2015)

Some great shots Kerry!

Last night I got to watch a pair of coyotes stalk through the northern section of Cuyamaca, and though the sun had set, I kept watching them move over the rocks near a watering hole. The male sat on a rock and I decided that instead of pushing the ISO further, I'd see how long he'd stay stationary. 






1DX 600F/4 II w/1.4 III .5S : f/5.6 : ISO 2500 27 minutes after 'official' sunset in the mountains.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi ERHP. 
Nice shot, good call on going long, he did sit still didn't he, doesn't even appear to have moved his ears. 

Cheers, Graham. 



ERHP said:


> Some great shots Kerry!
> 
> Last night I got to watch a pair of coyotes stalk through the northern section of Cuyamaca, and though the sun had set, I kept watching them move over the rocks near a watering hole. The male sat on a rock and I decided that instead of pushing the ISO further, I'd see how long he'd stay stationary.
> 
> ...


----------



## eml58 (Jul 29, 2015)

Kerry B said:


> Another of those sun down images of elephants on the horizon with a brooding sky. This is what Africa is all about, wonderful moments which remain with you for ever more.



Lovely Image, absolutely lovely, these are the moments I wait for, well done.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 29, 2015)

Three of these guys visited my bird feeder tonight. I shot a few pictures of one of them. Cute creatures. Interesting to watch them. Fun antics of these little guys.
Using 100mm f/2.8 II L, with speed light. The front of the lens was less than 3 feet from the flying squirrel.
First two photos nearly full size, last is cropped to maybe 60%.
-r


----------



## eml58 (Jul 29, 2015)

I read today that "Cecil", an absolutely Beautiful Animal, was recently Shot by a "Hunter" just outside Hwange Park in Zimbabwe.

The attached Image (not one of my Best unfortunately) was one I managed in 2011 inside Hwange National Park, I think Cecil was around 9 Years Old at the time, had 3 Female Prides he attended to, he was also just getting over a muzzle beating from a pair of Brothers that had invaded his territory (which he won), and He is still one of the 3 most Beautiful Male Lions I have had the privilege to Photograph in the last 20 years.

The "Hunter" used a Bow to Kill the Animal, it apparently took 40 Hours to finally track the wounded Animal down & shoot him.

For anyone that might be interested to know the story, Google "Cecil killed by Hunter", it's a damn sad tale.

I'm 65 now, I still find things like this simply leave me almost in tears, what an end to such a magnificent Animal.


----------



## candyman (Jul 29, 2015)

eml58 said:


> I read today that "Cecil", an absolutely Beautiful Animal, was recently Shot by a "Hunter" just outside Hwange Park in Zimbabwe.
> 
> The attached Image (not one of my Best unfortunately) was one I managed in 2011 inside Hwange National Park, I think Cecil was around 9 Years Old at the time, had 3 Female Prides he attended to, he was also just getting over a muzzle beating from a pair of Brothers that had invaded his territory (which he won), and He is still one of the 3 most Beautiful Male Lions I have had the privilege to Photograph in the last 20 years.
> 
> ...



A beautiful photo of a beautiful animal
I read it a few days ago and was shocked that it happened. Very sad that hunting is still around.
Respect animals.


----------



## mattlfitz (Jul 29, 2015)

South Africa March 2014


----------



## Click (Jul 29, 2015)

mattlfitz said:


> South Africa March 2014




Very nice shots.


....And welcome to CR


----------



## candyman (Jul 29, 2015)

Click said:


> mattlfitz said:
> 
> 
> > South Africa March 2014
> ...



+1


----------



## gary samples (Jul 30, 2015)

1Dx


----------



## Click (Jul 30, 2015)

Beautiful shot, Gary.


----------



## gary samples (Aug 1, 2015)

1Ds mark II


----------



## ani2015 (Aug 1, 2015)

Edited using Fusion


----------



## Click (Aug 1, 2015)

Awesome. Well done ani2015.


----------



## TheJock (Aug 1, 2015)

A couple of shots from the Arabian Desert yesterday morning. My first real day out with the new camera. All taken with a 5DIII + 100-400L + 1.4xTCIII.

1. Arabian Gazelle 
2. Oryx
3. Schmidt's fringe toed lizard

All heavily cropped, even at 560mm!!


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Aug 4, 2015)

Canon 5d mkii and tamron 150-600mm



IMG_4941 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2015)

Even the animals shoot with Canon. Must admit he never mentioned Dynamic Range once.


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2015)

"Im so glad I shoot with Canon."


----------



## Click (Aug 9, 2015)

Mick said:


> "Im so glad I shoot with Canon."



LOL ;D ;D ;D


----------



## AlanF (Aug 9, 2015)

First time I have seen a groundhog. This crittur was about 60cm tall, guarding his burrow. With 560mm on the 7DII, I didn't need to get close to fill the frame.


----------



## DominoDude (Aug 9, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi DominoDude.
> Very nice shot, love the symmetry of the ripples, if I had to find a fault it would be the DOF is too shallow, farthest side of the toad is in the bokeh. I realise this may be because of poor light to keep the ISO down.
> All in all a fine shot, I started to wonder if most of my shots were just crap, no views :'( then I realised that there are way more photos out there than there are people to look at them,  you have to entice people to your shots, tags seem to help as I had one of my worst shots commented on within minutes of uploading.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Thanks for the good and constructive feedback, Graham! *bows humbly*

You're not forgotten. I will return with more later on - I'm having a bit of a time management issue right now...
But in short, you're right about the DOF, it's a tad on the thin side.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 14, 2015)

I don't generally get to see many animals but last week ....

I had to "track" this youngster up from my garden, past the house and front door and shop and finally I persuaded him to pose "in the wild". Too close to sundown for lower ISO.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi Domino Dude. 
I would not generally offer criticism, constructive or otherwise, without it being requested. I'm not that great a photographer and those that live in glasshouses shouldn't throw stones! ;D
I always try to offer thoughtful comments towards the great photographers here, I like to see your shots that I might perhaps learn something from them or get an idea for a shot. 

Thanks to all who post. 

Cheers, Graham. 



DominoDude said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi DominoDude.
> ...


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Aug 25, 2015)

Mick said:


> "Im so glad I shoot with Canon."



That's great!


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 25, 2015)

Mick said:


> "Im so glad I shoot with Canon."


That is a really nice picture!


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Aug 29, 2015)

Went to Glacier National Park a couple weeks ago. It was pretty smokey but because of that, the park was pretty empty. The only wild life I saw was two black bears. Canon 5d MKii Tamron 150-600mm



IMG_5544 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



IMG_5813 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr




IMG_5503 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



IMG_5512 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 29, 2015)

Very nice pictures, Andy. I especially like the last one. Well done.


----------



## Mr Bean (Sep 7, 2015)

Wombat sunning itself on a neighbors property. It was a nice cool, but sunny spring day. So, wombie made the most of it. Normally nocturnal, but on occasion in winter, they come out for a feed and sun bake


----------



## BigBrother (Sep 24, 2015)

Wild Braun Bear. Canon EOS-1D Mark II, 300mm F4 L IS, 1/250, F 4,5 ISO 400. Manfrotto 501HDV. Hide.


----------



## Click (Sep 24, 2015)

BigBrother said:


> Wild Braun Bear. Canon EOS-1D Mark II, 300mm F4 L IS, 1/250, F 4,5 ISO 400. Manfrotto 501HDV. Hide.



I really like this picture. Well done BigBrother.


----------



## BigBrother (Sep 26, 2015)

Golden Eagle attack's to rabbit. 1Dmark II, 300 F 2.8 L + 1.4 II, 1/500s, F/4,5 ISO 800


----------



## Click (Sep 26, 2015)

Very nice shot, BigBrother.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 27, 2015)

BigBrother said:


> Wild Braun Bear. Canon EOS-1D Mark II, 300mm F4 L IS, 1/250, F 4,5 ISO 400. Manfrotto 501HDV. Hide.


I would not have used a 300F4 for that shot.... I'd have had a 600F4 with a 2X teleconverter 

Seriously though, nice shot!


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi BigBrother. 
I was thinking like Don, except I thought hide, yea I'd bloody hide *in a shipping container* but not one of those canvas things! ;D
Great shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Don Haines said:


> BigBrother said:
> 
> 
> > Wild Braun Bear. Canon EOS-1D Mark II, 300mm F4 L IS, 1/250, F 4,5 ISO 400. Manfrotto 501HDV. Hide.
> ...


----------



## tomscott (Sep 28, 2015)

Rabbit backlit lurking in Dock leaves (Rumex crispus) Thacka Beck, Penrith Cumbria by Tom Scott, on Flickr

Nothing too exciting, I was wandering through a local flood plane abundant with wildlife. I heard a russel and this rabbit popped its head up, It was chomping on some doc leaves .With it being backlit I couldn't resist.


----------



## dpc (Oct 2, 2015)

tomscott said:


> Rabbit backlit lurking in Dock leaves (Rumex crispus) Thacka Beck, Penrith Cumbria by Tom Scott, on Flickr
> 
> Nothing too exciting, I was wandering through a local flood plane abundant with wildlife. I heard a russel and this rabbit popped its head up, It was chomping on some doc leaves .With it being backlit I couldn't resist.




Love the look in the bunny's eye!


----------



## dpc (Oct 2, 2015)

Young bighorn sheep up in the mountains a couple of days ago.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 3, 2015)

Lovely dpc. Not hard to imagine how sheep came to be domesticated is it.  My nephew has a second house at Radium, BC and the mountain sheep are all over the yards there.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Oct 3, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Lovely dpc. Not hard to imagine how sheep came to be domesticated is it.  My nephew has a second house at Radium, BC and the mountain sheep are all over the yards there.
> 
> Jack



Thanks, Jack! Sheep, indeed, are appealing creatures.


----------



## dpc (Oct 3, 2015)

Closeup


----------



## TheJock (Oct 3, 2015)

I managed to get out this morning, this was a first for me, an Eastern Sandfish. It was about 8" long and after 10 minutes it was completely at ease with my presence, it came within 3 feet of my position!
Shot with my 5DIII and 100-400L + 1.4xTCIII, f10, 1/1000th, ISO 400.


----------



## steven kessel (Oct 11, 2015)

Sleeping Madonna and children. Photographed in Svalbard in the high arctic. Canon 5Diii, 400 DO.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi Steven. 
A truly beautiful shot, such a delight to see, I hope these young can do the same for their young some day that future generations will get to share such beauty. Thanks for sharing. 

Cheers, Graham. 



steven kessel said:


> Sleeping Madonna and children. Photographed in Svalbard in the high arctic. Canon 5Diii, 400 DO.


----------



## Click (Oct 11, 2015)

Beautiful shots, Steven. I really like this picture. Well done, Sir!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 11, 2015)

Steven, I'm soo jealous! Great shots.

Jack


----------



## Eldar (Oct 12, 2015)

A late evening snack from the winter thorne.
Mana Pools, Zimbabwe

5DSR, 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x


----------



## Click (Oct 12, 2015)

Lovely. I like the light on the subject. Well done Eldar.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 12, 2015)

Eldar, you lucky guy! Lovely.

Jack


----------



## Eldar (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks jack & Click. To be so close to these magnificent animals, on foot, is quite an experience. I woke up at 2am one night, with an elephant about one meter outside the mosquito net, eating from the tree above my tent. Magical!


----------



## Northstar (Oct 14, 2015)

Eldar said:


> A late evening snack from the winter thorne.
> Mana Pools, Zimbabwe
> 
> 5DSR, 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x



Very nice! The experience was amazing I'm sure. 

Curious, why didn't you use your flash for this shot?  ;D


----------



## Eldar (Oct 14, 2015)

Northstar said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > A late evening snack from the winter thorne.
> ...


He he, I´ve been told that elephants don´t fancy flashes, so I decided to go with available light


----------



## Eldar (Oct 16, 2015)

During my trip to Mana Pools, Zimbabwe, I shot more than a thousand elephant images. I find these large and majestic animals, who move so silently, very fascinating. One night, I woke up from a sound above my tent. I thought it was a bird, but looking out through the mosquito net, I saw an elephant just inches away from me, as he was eating from the tree above my tent. Quite an experience ... 
1DX, 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x @350mm


----------



## msm (Oct 16, 2015)

Eldar said:


> During my trip to Mana Pools, Zimbabwe, I shot more than a thousand elephant images. I find these large and majestic animals, who move so silently, very fascinating. One night, I woke up from a sound above my tent. I thought it was a bird, but looking out through the mosquito net, I saw an elephant just inches away from me, as he was eating from the tree above my tent. Quite an experience ...
> 1DX, 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x @350mm



Time to pull out the 11-24 then 

Nice shots!


----------



## ray5 (Oct 16, 2015)

msm said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > During my trip to Mana Pools, Zimbabwe, I shot more than a thousand elephant images. I find these large and majestic animals, who move so silently, very fascinating. One night, I woke up from a sound above my tent. I thought it was a bird, but looking out through the mosquito net, I saw an elephant just inches away from me, as he was eating from the tree above my tent. Quite an experience ...
> ...



;D ;D ;D


----------



## Click (Oct 16, 2015)

Eldar said:


> During my trip to Mana Pools, Zimbabwe, I shot more than a thousand elephant images. I find these large and majestic animals, who move so silently, very fascinating. One night, I woke up from a sound above my tent. I thought it was a bird, but looking out through the mosquito net, I saw an elephant just inches away from me, as he was eating from the tree above my tent. Quite an experience ...
> 1DX, 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x @350mm




Awesome. Beautiful shot. 8) Well done Eldar.


----------



## applecider (Oct 17, 2015)

Ok here's one of the best of an Oregon coast trip, from the Oregon coast aquarium:
Zeiss otus 55 1/200 sec f 1.8 iso 3200 5Diii. Plenty of landscape images to process as well


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 17, 2015)

msm said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > During my trip to Mana Pools, Zimbabwe, I shot more than a thousand elephant images. I find these large and majestic animals, who move so silently, very fascinating. One night, I woke up from a sound above my tent. I thought it was a bird, but looking out through the mosquito net, I saw an elephant just inches away from me, as he was eating from the tree above my tent. Quite an experience ...
> ...


----------



## lion rock (Oct 17, 2015)

Eldar,
This is really dramatic!
Worthy of matted, framed in large format, and hung!
Thanks for sharing.
-r




Eldar said:


> During my trip to Mana Pools, Zimbabwe, I shot more than a thousand elephant images. I find these large and majestic animals, who move so silently, very fascinating. One night, I woke up from a sound above my tent. I thought it was a bird, but looking out through the mosquito net, I saw an elephant just inches away from me, as he was eating from the tree above my tent. Quite an experience ...
> 1DX, 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x @350mm


----------



## Eldar (Oct 17, 2015)

Thanks everyone. Glad you like them


----------



## Kerry B (Oct 17, 2015)

A different take on your usual Giraffe image shot in black and white for more effect. 5dmkiii with 300f2.8mkii lens


----------



## Kerry B (Oct 17, 2015)

Eldar, great image of elephant feeding.


----------



## Click (Oct 17, 2015)

Kerry B said:


> A different take on your usual Giraffe image shot in black and white for more effect. 5dmkiii with 300f2.8mkii lens




Very nice B&W, Kerry.


----------



## 2n10 (Oct 17, 2015)

Wild Mare and Foal
7DII, EF 100-400II + EF 1.4x TC III at 140mm


----------



## Click (Oct 17, 2015)

Very nice shot, 2n10.


----------



## tomscott (Oct 21, 2015)

Stag and his Doe&#x27;s, Red Deer, Martindale Valley Cumbria by Tom Scott, on Flickr

7DMKII 70-200mm F2.8 MKII with 2x extender F8 1/500 1250 ISO

Stag and his Doe's, Red Deer, Martindale Valley, Ullswater Cumbria

First time out with the 7DMKII and really impressed with it!

I have been out tracking the Red Deer in the Martindale valley for the last week or so. Beautiful creatures and the largest mammals in the UK. The valley comes alive with deer whaling, Its the middle of the mating season and now is the best time to go out and see them, this is a snippet of what was a huge heard of around 50!! Really incredible to watch. Haven't seen any rutting yet but hope to in the next few weeks.


----------



## Northstar (Oct 22, 2015)

tomscott said:


> Stag and his Doe&#x27;s, Red Deer, Martindale Valley Cumbria by Tom Scott, on Flickr
> 
> 7DMKII 70-200mm F2.8 MKII with 2x extender F8 1/500 1250 ISO
> 
> ...



Wow, sounds like a great experience and what an incredible scene you've captured here!


----------



## tomscott (Oct 22, 2015)

Here is a more up close and personal shot of the Cumbrian Red Deer on the Dalemain estate. 



Stag, Red Deer, Martindale Valley Cumbria by Tom Scott, on Flickr

After sitting and waiting patiently I spotted a stag peering over the ferns right at the end of the Martindale Valley. Almost out of nowhere another walked right by giving this engaging composition. I Love sitting and watching these majestic animals. Deer are common throughout Britain but these red deer are shy and difficult to capture as their eyesight is impeccable, getting close is difficult. Really pleased with this one!



Stags, Red Deer, Martindale Valley Cumbria by Tom Scott, on Flickr

7DMKII 70-200mm MKII 2x extender F7.1 400mm 1/320 ISO 1600


----------



## tomscott (Oct 22, 2015)

Northstar said:


> tomscott said:
> 
> 
> > 7DMKII 70-200mm F2.8 MKII with 2x extender F8 1/500 1250 ISO
> ...



Thanks Northstar  Really is a great experience. I shot some video on the 7DMKII too to try out its focus track so may post after I've edited it.


----------



## 2n10 (Oct 22, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, 2n10.



Thank you Click.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 22, 2015)

Northstar said:


> tomscott said:
> 
> 
> > Stag and his Doe&#x27;s, Red Deer, Martindale Valley Cumbria by Tom Scott, on Flickr
> ...



Reminds me of my recent experience sitting by the ocean on a lawn chair shooting my first Bald eagles with the birds swooping over my head. A lot a folk just don't understand the rush we get from the wonderful wildlife we enjoy shooting. One friend I used to email shots to wouldn't even comment on receiving them while others rave.

I love your shots.

Jack


----------



## tomscott (Oct 22, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > tomscott said:
> ...



Thanks Jack I really appreciate your comments. What its all about for me experiencing sharing and conversing.

Tom


----------



## Northstar (Oct 23, 2015)

tomscott said:


> Here is a more up close and personal shot of the Cumbrian Red Deer on the Dalemain estate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can only imagine your exhilaration as the second stag appeared and moved into position! Looking forward to the video.
North


----------



## tomscott (Oct 26, 2015)

Just a picture of some sheep 



Swaledale Sheep, Martindale Valley, Ullswater, Cumbria by Tom Scott, on Flickr

7DMKII 70-200mm MKII 2x ƒ/8.0 140 1/320 ISO1250

Swaledale is a breed of domestic sheep named after the Yorkshire valley of Swaledale in England. They are found throughout the more mountainous areas of Great Britain, but particularly in the Yorkshire Dales, County Durham, and around the pennine fells of Cumbria.

Swaledales are noted for their off-white wool, curled horns and white around their nose and eyes. They are used for the production of lamb/mutton, the North of England Mule sheep, and as Pedigree breeding stock. Together with the Rough Fell, Herdwick, and Dalesbred sheep, they are one of the three variations associated with the English Lake District.

The Swaledale sheep has proved itself to be a bold, hardy sheep, well fitted to endure the hardships of exposed and high lying situations.

It is of an alert nature and is a good thriver. The ewes make most excellent lamb shearers. The wool is admitted to be more durable in wear and of even texture.

Being excellent feeders and of strong constitution, as mutton producers they are second to none.


----------



## Click (Oct 26, 2015)

tomscott said:


> Just a picture of some sheep



I really like this picture.  Nicely done Tom.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 26, 2015)

tomscott said:


> Just a picture of some sheep
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tom, imagine my surprise to hear Swaledale (never been to England) as my ancestors, Waller/Robinson/Johnson have a history back to the 1600's as far as records allow around Swaledale, father born in Boosbeck - all worked in the mines from maybe 10 years of age on, some emigrated to Canada early 1900 .... blaa blaa blaa.

It really is nice to see more than just the shots, thanks!

Jack Waller


----------



## tomscott (Oct 26, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> tomscott said:
> 
> 
> > Just a picture of some sheep
> ...



Fantastic, its a small world! You will have to make the trip over its a beautiful place and maybe a photographic project ! 



Click said:


> tomscott said:
> 
> 
> > Just a picture of some sheep
> ...



Thanks Click


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 26, 2015)

Oh how I would love to be out there on those hills. In fact there must be a million hills all over the world that would be equally awe inspiring and so ...... well, I guess that's partly why we frequent forums where lovely photos are posted. BTW, my daughter, was in fact on those Swaledale hill's only a few months back, but she's not a photographer, what a pity!

Jack


----------



## kodakrome (Oct 27, 2015)

Theoretically speaking, how far should a photographer be from an 8 foot gator? This is slightly cropped, I think I was about 12 feet away.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 27, 2015)

kodakrome, good question. With a 100 macro I'd say about 6". Or a wide angle shot would be really cool at maybe 1" from his nose with the 11-24 stopped down to get lots of DOF. 

Here's a sample to guide you. Good luck!

Jack


----------



## kodakrome (Oct 27, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> kodakrome, good question. With a 100 macro I'd say about 6". Or a wide angle shot would be really cool at maybe 1" from his nose with the 11-24 stopped down to get lots of DOF.
> 
> Here's a sample to guide you. Good luck!
> 
> Jack



Yes! That's perfect! A wide angle gator shot would be great. Maybe if I had a drone...


----------



## Northbird (Oct 27, 2015)

North American Beaver, 600 II + 7DII




North American beaver (Castor canadensis) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 27, 2015)

kodakrome said:


> Theoretically speaking, how far should a photographer be from an 8 foot gator? This is slightly cropped, I think I was about 12 feet away.



Nice shot, kodakrome.


----------



## Click (Oct 27, 2015)

Northbird said:


> North American Beaver, 600 II + 7DII




Great shot. Well done Tony.


----------



## kodakrome (Oct 27, 2015)

Click said:


> kodakrome said:
> 
> 
> > Theoretically speaking, how far should a photographer be from an 8 foot gator? This is slightly cropped, I think I was about 12 feet away.
> ...



Thank you, Click.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 28, 2015)

Northbird said:


> North American Beaver, 600 II + 7DII
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice set of tools. I've heard they can do serious damage if you get too close (not with 600mm of course). Cute.

Jack


----------



## DBECK (Oct 28, 2015)

"Next on tee....." 
Canon 6d, 70-200 2.8 is II at ISO 1000, 190mm 2.8


----------



## Click (Oct 28, 2015)

DBECK said:


> "Next on tee....."
> Canon 6d, 70-200 2.8 is II at ISO 1000, 190mm 2.8




Very nice picture, DBECK.


----------



## dpc (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## dpc (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## kodakrome (Oct 31, 2015)

Hmmm...no birds in that tree.


----------



## Constantine (Oct 31, 2015)

Just few from my recent safari in Kenya.





[/url]




[/url]




[/url]


----------



## Click (Oct 31, 2015)

Constantine said:


> Just few from my recent safari in Kenya.



Great shots. Well done Constantine.


----------



## eml58 (Nov 1, 2015)

Young Lion Cub, Northern Toolie Block Sth Africa

1Dx 400f/2.8 L II


----------



## Click (Nov 1, 2015)

Beautiful shot, Edward. 8)


----------



## mrsfotografie (Nov 1, 2015)

A Highland bull, in Drenthe, the Netherlands. This picture came somewhat unexpected as I was on a leasurely walk to try out my new holiday lens and left the 'L' glass at home. I'm pleased with the performance of my new optic 

5DMkIII + Tamron 28-300mm F/3.5-6.3 Di VC PZD.


----------



## Click (Nov 1, 2015)

mrsfotografie said:


> A Highland bull, in Drenthe, the Netherlands. This picture came somewhat unexpected as I was on a leasurely walk to try out my new holiday lens and left the 'L' glass at home. I'm pleased with the performance of my new optic
> 
> 5DMkIII + Tamron 28-300mm F/3.5-6.3 Di VC PZD.



Very nice picture. Well done mrsfotografie.


----------



## tomscott (Nov 2, 2015)

Common Rabbit, Thacka nature reserve, Penrith, Cumbria by Tom Scott, on Flickr

Canon EOS 7D Mark II, EF70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM +2x, ƒ/5.6, 400mm, 1/500th, ISO800

Although common I do love rabbits. They seem such busy little subjects but when they sit and relax they are quiet, calm and collect, watching the world go by. 

The area I was photographing has quite a lot of myxomatosis, which is a horrible disease so seeing so many in good health is great. I couldn't help photographing this Rabbit as the sun was going down behind it backlighting his lovely ears and with the Autumnal colour set in it made a lovely portrait.



Charolais, Thacka, Penrith, Cumbria by Tom Scott, on Flickr

Canon EOS 7D Mark II, EF70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM +2x, ƒ/5.6, 140mm, 1/500th ISO 2000

On my walk this weekend I fell upon a heard of cattle which is a common site in Cumbria, but with the beautiful light this Charolais looked very comfortable in its surroundings.

The Charolais is a breed of taurine beef cattle from the Charolais area surrounding Charolles, in Burgundy, in eastern France. Charolais are raised for meat; they may be crossed with other breeds, including Angus and Hereford cattle. A cross-breed with Brahmans is called Charbray and is recognised as a breed in some countries.


----------



## Click (Nov 2, 2015)

Very nice shots, Tom.


----------



## 2n10 (Nov 2, 2015)

Brown Bear, enjoying the Kokanee Salmon run
7D2, 100-400 m2 + EF 1.4TC, 560mm, 1/500, ISO 6400


----------



## ERHP (Nov 2, 2015)

While waiting for the Northern Waterthrush to make an appearance, I had another type of visitor trundle out from the underbrush.


----------



## jrda2 (Nov 2, 2015)

"Brown Bear, enjoying the Kokanee Salmon run"

Nice pic. I believe this is a black bear, but do you have any shots of his/her entire body?


----------



## Click (Nov 2, 2015)

ERHP said:


> While waiting for the Northern Waterthrush to make an appearance, I had another type of visitor trundle out from the underbrush.



Cute  Nicely done ERHP.


----------



## tomscott (Nov 2, 2015)

Click said:


> ERHP said:
> 
> 
> > While waiting for the Northern Waterthrush to make an appearance, I had another type of visitor trundle out from the underbrush.
> ...



Thanks Click appreciate it!


----------



## tomscott (Nov 2, 2015)

eml58 said:


> Young Lion Cub, Northern Toolie Block Sth Africa
> 
> 1Dx 400f/2.8 L II



Gorgeous image! Really really beautiful, fantastic light and expression.

Hope to get some great images when I'm in africa, heading for two months on 7th Jan Botswana, Kenya, Malawi, Namibia, South Africa, Tanzania, Uganda and Zambia but not in that order.


----------



## eml58 (Nov 2, 2015)

tomscott said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > Young Lion Cub, Northern Toolie Block Sth Africa
> ...



Thanks Tom, well your going at an interesting time, the weather at that time of year should give you some magnificent skies as a backdrop.

Botswana, in particular the Okavango Delta, is possibly my favourite spot in Africa, at anytime of the year, but the water is higher in mid year which makes the wildlife on the remaining land more interesting, unfortunately the Skies are mostly just Blue.

Your certainly heading to all the right spots, so I can't see you not coming home with some lasting memories, only place I haven't tried on that list is Malawi and with the ongoing issues that affect the place it will probably stay of my list for the future, I'll be very interested in hearing how you found the place on your return.

Enjoy that trip & the Photography


----------



## eml58 (Nov 2, 2015)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot, Edward. 8)



Thanks Click, appreciatted.


----------



## ERHP (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks Click!


I didn't mention it before Edward, but that shot of the lion is awesome! Really would like to go back to Africa for something other than work now.


eml58 said:


> Young Lion Cub, Northern Toolie Block Sth Africa
> 
> 1Dx 400f/2.8 L II


----------



## 2n10 (Nov 3, 2015)

jrda2 said:


> "Brown Bear, enjoying the Kokanee Salmon run"
> 
> Nice pic. I believe this is a black bear, but do you have any shots of his/her entire body?



You are right it is a Black Bear. Thank you.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 3, 2015)

From this morning at work.....

Documenting an equipment setup so off across the field to take some pictures in the remote hut.... On the way back I was dragging out an old satellite dish through the field behind me when out of the fog Bambi appears and comes over to check me out.....

With noise I was making, this was most definitely NOT a case of great fieldcraft and sneaking up on the critter.... I was not quiet with the dish dragging behind me..... perhaps it's like a giant cat toy that works on deer......

Both shots with a 7D2 and 17-55 lens, ISO 1280, 1/40th second, and uncropped


----------



## mrsfotografie (Nov 3, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> From this morning at work.....
> 
> Documenting an equipment setup so off across the field to take some pictures in the remote hut.... On the way back I was dragging out an old satellite dish through the field behind me when out of the fog Bambi appears and comes over to check me out.....
> 
> ...



Whoa that really is up-close and personal


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 3, 2015)

Hey Don, isn't it great to live in the outdoors!

Jack


----------



## Eldar (Nov 3, 2015)

A beautiful lady, who may have overdone the powdering a bit. She came to see me at the tent on the banks of the Zambezi river. 

1DX, 70-200 f2.8L IS II @200


----------



## Eldar (Nov 3, 2015)

The coolest brats in the park. The African Painted Dog. A very difficult pack to find, but we were lucky. We heard them kill a baboon and followed them on foot into the forest. It was quite an experience to sit on the ground, so close, watching this dog finishing his meal. And the look he gave me is priceless.

1DX, 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x @560, ISO10000


----------



## ray5 (Nov 3, 2015)

Eldar said:


> A beautiful lady, who may have overdone the powdering a bit. She came to see me at the tent on the banks of the Zambezi river.
> 
> 1DX, 70-200 f2.8L IS II @200



WoW!!


----------



## Click (Nov 3, 2015)

Eldar said:


> A beautiful lady, who may have overdone the powdering a bit. She came to see me at the tent on the banks of the Zambezi river.
> 
> 1DX, 70-200 f2.8L IS II @200




Awesome. Great shot, Sir!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 3, 2015)

Eldar, do you ever pinch yourself to determine it isn't a dream! What a life!  Almost as good as EML!!

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 3, 2015)

Eldar said:


> A beautiful lady, who may have overdone the powdering a bit. She came to see me at the tent on the banks of the Zambezi river.
> 
> 1DX, 70-200 f2.8L IS II @200


One of the nicest pictures I have seen in a long time.....


----------



## Eldar (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks guys, much appreciated. This was a fantastic trip and I cannot recommend it highly enough. Live on bread and water long enough to save up for one. You´ll never regret it. The only regret I have is that I did not do this years ago. But now I´m hooked and next year I´m off again, probably to Botswana.

A very common, but very beautiful animal is the impala. It is easy to overlook them, because they are all over the place. But in the late evening light, they shine like gold.


----------



## ray5 (Nov 3, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Eldar, do you ever pinch yourself to determine it isn't a dream! What a life!  Almost as good as EML!!
> 
> Jack



;D ;D


----------



## eml58 (Nov 3, 2015)

Eldar said:


> Thanks guys, much appreciated. This was a fantastic trip and I cannot recommend it highly enough. Live on bread and water long enough to save up for one. You´ll never regret it. The only regret I have is that I did not do this years ago. But now I´m hooked and next year I´m off again, probably to Botswana.
> 
> A very common, but very beautiful animal is the impala. It is easy to overlook them, because they are all over the place. But in the late evening light, they shine like gold.



Lovely Images Eldar, especially the Old Damme

Years ago a Guide driving me at Mombo on Chieftain Island in The Delta asked me if I wanted any pictures of Impala, my response at the time was "Only if they're in the mouth of a Lion or Leopard", I sort of cringe a little now when I remember that comment, but it's the unfortunate part of an Impala's Life, they're basically the moving larder for Predators.

When your ready for Botswana, in particular The Okavango Delta, let me know if you would like any recommendations, I've spent around 26 weeks in total in The Delta in the last 10 years, and I'm heading there again with my Family in June/July 2016 for 5 weeks, all 5 weeks in The Delta at 4 different Camps.

Wild Dogs are always top of my list to attempt to see when in Africa, right next to Leopards, love your image of the Dog feeding, you don't often get to see the actual Kill with these guys, their speed is amazing.


----------



## chops411 (Nov 3, 2015)

Great Smoky Mountains Cade's Cove



Playful cub by Eddie Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Eldar (Nov 3, 2015)

Yupp, the dogs are cool. We spent an entire afternoon with a pack of 24 dogs, to see them take off on their evening hunt. We could only see a head now and then. After 4 hours they got up, stretched for 30 seconds and then run off in the other direction. I got a few bum shots ...

I am still looking for the right place for the next trip. My time budget is a bit more restricted than yours Edward, so I have to settle for two weeks. All qualified suggestions are most welcome.


----------



## PKinDenmark (Nov 3, 2015)

Still a great thread with many inspiring shots. 

I add three shots of deer in rut in 'Dyrehaven' north of Copenhagen. Date: 18. October 2015.
All taken with Canon 6D, at ISO 1600, 1/500s, f/9.0. 
Tamron 150-600, at 600mm (#1 and 2), 400mm (#3).


----------



## Click (Nov 3, 2015)

Very nice pictures, PKinDenmark.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 4, 2015)

chops411, so cute!

Jack


----------



## d4mike (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm a deer hunter, but I seem to shoot more with my camera than I do with my bow. 

In fact I'm going to challenge the guys to see who can bag the most deer this year, I don't need a license to shoot!


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 4, 2015)

d4mike said:


> I'm a deer hunter, but I seem to shoot more with my camera than I do with my bow.
> 
> In fact I'm going to challenge the guys to see who can bag the most deer this year, I don't need a license to shoot!



All in the same picture... or the daily total.... here`s an even dozen to start off with....

BTW, I counted 80 deer today on the firing range before I gave up counting and left....


----------



## Eldar (Nov 4, 2015)

When you´re out walking and this back profile emerges from the grass, 30 meter to your right, it does something with you 
5DSR, 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x @560mm


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 4, 2015)

Like, do you ever fear for your safety. A dead Eldar is not a very useful Eldar. 

Jack


----------



## Eldar (Nov 4, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Like, do you ever fear for your safety. A dead Eldar is not a very useful Eldar.
> 
> Jack


I trusted the guide and did what I was told to do. In Mana Pools you leave the car and walk quite a bit. A lot of people go through there every year and very few get eaten ...


----------



## Eldar (Nov 5, 2015)

The thoughtful look of Big Vic, the largest elephant in Mana Pools, as he slowly and silently strolled past me.


----------



## tomscott (Nov 5, 2015)

PKinDenmark said:


> Still a great thread with many inspiring shots.
> 
> I add three shots of deer in rut in 'Dyrehaven' north of Copenhagen. Date: 18. October 2015.
> All taken with Canon 6D, at ISO 1600, 1/500s, f/9.0.
> Tamron 150-600, at 600mm (#1 and 2), 400mm (#3).



Beautiful, those antlers are amazing! Congrats great images!


----------



## tomscott (Nov 5, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> From this morning at work.....
> 
> Documenting an equipment setup so off across the field to take some pictures in the remote hut.... On the way back I was dragging out an old satellite dish through the field behind me when out of the fog Bambi appears and comes over to check me out.....
> 
> ...



Its amazing how close you can get, when in Shenandoah and smokeys earlier in the year you could walk straight up to them. The red deer here in Cumbria UK are so unused to any people that you have to be crawling on all fours at 500m to get anywhere near! Yet if you head to Richmond park in London you can walk straight up to them no problem to me it sort of ruins the fun…

I read an amusing article on FB yesterday on outdoor photographys page where a photographer explained how he had taken the image (which was wonderful) but it was in Richmond park, its literally just outside central London with hundreds of thousands of people walking through each year the deer are so tame that he could get within 20m! 

www.outdoorphotographer.com/blog/behind-the-shot/2015/11/behind-the-shot-autumn-call-by-mark-bridger-richmond-park-london-england.html?utm_source=facebook&ute_medium=status&utm_campaign=bts 

So being used to living a bit out in the wilds and getting even remotely close you have to be extremely lucky it gave me a bit of a laugh that they made such a big article about it, the comparisons are almost off the scale! 

It does make me feel a bit annoyed as with real wild animals that live out of the reach of humans, getting a good shot takes a great amount of time and skill. But you can just wander to a place like Richmond park and get featured in the magazine! lol


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 5, 2015)

tomscott said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > From this morning at work.....
> ...



I know exactly how you feel and I still feel a little uncomfortable posting pictures like my Pileated woodpeckers that are shot from a blind where I have scattered food for months. I don't hide the fact that I have an ideal close set up and that it isn't great photography. What is great is the fact that one gets to view and show others very nice detail of a magnificent subject. I do take pride in the fact that I have been creative and put lots of hours into creating this set up.

On the other hand, out in the bush sitting in brambles waiting for birds and out of the blue a moose saunters up not aware of me and has a long drink in the creek so close that my lens was too long, was a different thrill. So was shooting eagles in Haida Gwaii, but even then my best shots came when I was told to go where the Haida were fishing. I suspect that many of the greatest eagle shots come from similar circumstances if we knew the details. 

My friend who passed away recently, used to say how annoyed he was when people would say "that camera sure takes good pictures", while I often said to him "my camera takes good pictures" to rub it in, but I meant it.

tomscott, thats why it's really nice to hear the information surrounding your shoot so we can visualize and enjoy just like you are and appreciate the effort that has gone into it. After all, some people are now shooting with quad-copters and we can't do much about it. Others might fly into Churchill, paying thousands of dollars to shoot Polar bears. I say, good on them and try to enjoy what they have enjoyed and scheme how I, in my small world might get some shots that are impressive. Last winter my best was getting flight shots of lowly chickadees, like there are dozens of them, but getting that nice pose is very challenging. After all I still have a wee bit of ego too! 

So, keep doing what you're doing and enjoying it like you do. We are also enjoying it, and the commentary, with you.

Jack


----------



## Bryan Johnston (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi,
After lurking around for over a year and picking up some really useful information from many of you I've finally registered and plucked up the courage to post a couple of pictures.

I'd certainly appreciate your thoughts any constructive criticism in a bid to improve my game.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Click (Nov 7, 2015)

Very nice first post, Bryan. Welcome to CR.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 7, 2015)

tomscott said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > From this morning at work.....
> ...


The firing range and deer are an interesting combination.... It is a military firing range with a huge are behind it as a "nature preserve" and marked "firing range - Danger - keep out". Year after year, about the start of hunting season, deer head there in the hundreds because they know they are safe. We have our antenna range as part of the site so a lot of the deer wander out into our fields to eat.... Not wilderness at all, but they are wild deer and uncaged.... I think it is a wonderful example of how they have adapted to human behaviour.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 7, 2015)

Bryan Johnston said:


> Hi,
> After lurking around for over a year and picking up some really useful information from many of you I've finally registered and plucked up the courage to post a couple of pictures.
> 
> I'd certainly appreciate your thoughts any constructive criticism in a bid to improve my game.
> ...


Welcome to the forum, nice pictures...


----------



## chops411 (Nov 13, 2015)

Cade's Cove Great Smoky Mountains 

YoYo by Eddie Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## FEBS (Nov 17, 2015)

A few from my visit to Uganda:


----------



## FEBS (Nov 17, 2015)

And what would a visit of Uganda mean without visiting the mountain gorillas:


----------



## Click (Nov 18, 2015)

FEBS said:


> A few from my visit to Uganda:



Beautiful pictures. 8) Well done FEBS.


----------



## rpt (Nov 18, 2015)

Click said:


> FEBS said:
> 
> 
> > A few from my visit to Uganda:
> ...


+1


----------



## FEBS (Nov 18, 2015)

Thx rpt and click.

I changed the first picture of the gorillas above as I placed the wrong link.


----------



## Northstar (Nov 20, 2015)

FEBS said:


> And what would a visit of Uganda mean without visiting the mountain gorillas:



very nice FEBS!


----------



## FEBS (Nov 20, 2015)

Northstar said:


> very nice FEBS!



Thanks Northstar


----------



## ray5 (Nov 20, 2015)

FEBS said:


> A few from my visit to Uganda:


Awesome shots!!


----------



## tomscott (Nov 20, 2015)

FEBS said:


> A few from my visit to Uganda:



Absolutely amazing images. Im heading to uganda early next year and these images have me really excited!


----------



## FEBS (Nov 22, 2015)

tomscott said:


> FEBS said:
> 
> 
> > A few from my visit to Uganda:
> ...



It was really THE time of my life over there. Such a nice wildlife, exceptional !!!

In the rain-forest, 2.8 lenses and FF are really needed.


----------



## Skulker (Nov 22, 2015)

I do like bears. 


All these are totally wild the first one is a bit of a crop, but I was about 20ft away from his teeth.  
They really are not scared of you at all!


----------



## Skulker (Nov 22, 2015)

FEBS said:


> And what would a visit of Uganda mean without visiting the mountain gorillas:


Some lovely images there. Love the gorilla ones.


----------



## Click (Nov 22, 2015)

Skulker said:


> I do like bears.
> 
> 
> All these are totally wild the first one is a bit of a crop, but I was about 20ft away from his teeth.
> They really are not scared of you at all!



Awesome. Great shots!


----------



## FEBS (Nov 22, 2015)

Skulker said:


> FEBS said:
> 
> 
> > And what would a visit of Uganda mean without visiting the mountain gorillas:
> ...



Thx Skulker,

Your bear shots look very great. Hope to do this also one time.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 22, 2015)

FEBS said:


> A few from my visit to Uganda:



They are all nice, but I am particularly impressed on the panning of the giraffe..... it looks like was really moving!


----------



## eml58 (Nov 22, 2015)

Skulker said:


> I do like bears.



Wonderful images, in particular the first

Where did you shoot these ??


----------



## scottkinfw (Nov 23, 2015)

Lion and cub snuggling


----------



## FEBS (Nov 23, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> FEBS said:
> 
> 
> > A few from my visit to Uganda:
> ...



Thx Don Haines,

Iso 250, f/11, 1/250, Av, 200m (70-200 2.8 mk2) on 5D3

To be honest, it was a lucky shot. Just seen that giraffe, took the camera, and then it started running. So yes I needed to pan at that moment. The settings at that moment, Av with auto-iso and minimum shutterspeed of 1/200 did choose the shutterspeed of 1/250, which give afterwards a very nice photo as you can see really the speed/movement in the legs.


----------



## Click (Nov 23, 2015)

scottkinfw said:


> Lion and cub snuggling



Beautiful. Nicely done, Scott.


----------



## scottkinfw (Nov 23, 2015)

Thank you Click!



Click said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > Lion and cub snuggling
> ...


----------



## sedwards (Dec 15, 2015)

caught this guy on the side of the road in florida


1DS35584-Edit by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## surapon (Dec 15, 2015)

The Real Animals At Yellow Stone.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 15, 2015)

Very nice Surapon. Now I know what Johny Cash was singing about.

Jack


----------



## Click (Dec 15, 2015)

Nice shots, Mr Surapon.


----------



## Alangeli (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Click (Dec 20, 2015)

Lovely. Nicely done, Alangeli.


----------



## surapon (Dec 20, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Very nice Surapon. Now I know what Johny Cash was singing about.
> 
> Jack




Thank you, Sir, dear friend Jack-------Ha, Ha, Ha, I am a big Johny Cash Fan.


----------



## surapon (Dec 20, 2015)

Click said:


> Nice shots, Mr Surapon.




Thank you, Sir, dear Friend Mr. Click.


----------



## nineyards (Dec 21, 2015)

It ain't much
But we like to call it home


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 21, 2015)

nineyards, I like that! The sentiment too.

Jack


----------



## nineyards (Dec 21, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> nineyards, I like that! The sentiment too.
> 
> Jack


Thanks
Returned multiple times hoping for something similar
No dice


----------



## Mr Bean (Dec 31, 2015)

Bennett's wallaby - Narawntapu National Park, Tasmania.






Wombat mum and bub - Narawntapu National Park, Tasmania.


----------



## Alangeli (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## Click (Dec 31, 2015)

Beautiful shots, Alangeli. I especially like the last one. Lovely light.


----------



## Click (Dec 31, 2015)

Mr Bean said:


> Bennett's wallaby - Narawntapu National Park, Tasmania.
> 
> Wombat mum and bub - Narawntapu National Park, Tasmania.




Very nice shots, Nick.


----------



## Mr Bean (Dec 31, 2015)

Click said:


> Mr Bean said:
> 
> 
> > Bennett's wallaby - Narawntapu National Park, Tasmania.
> ...


Thanks Click. I should point out, the wombats on Tasmania are slightly different in appearance than those on the rest of Australia (stockier face, more fur, due to colder conditions). But I luv 'em all


----------



## docfrance (Dec 31, 2015)

Shot taken from my deck in Colorado Springs (5D Mk III with 100-400 Mk II)


----------



## Northbird (Jan 1, 2016)

7D II 600 II




North American River Otter (Lontra canadensis) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 1, 2016)

docfrance said:


> Shot taken from my deck in Colorado Springs (5D Mk III with 100-400 Mk II)



Nice shots, docfrance.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 1, 2016)

Shot taken from my deck outside Ottawa, Ontario, Canada with a 7D2 and a 70-200F4IS. Winter is finally here!!


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 1, 2016)

Northbird said:


> 7D II 600 II


LIKE!!!!!


----------



## Click (Jan 1, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> Shot taken from my deck outside Ottawa, Ontario, Canada with a 7D2 and a 70-200F4IS. Winter is finally here!!



I really like this shot. It's beautiful with the snow.

Happy New Year Don.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 1, 2016)

docfrance said:


> Shot taken from my deck in Colorado Springs (5D Mk III with 100-400 Mk II)


Love the picture, and interestingly enough, I was on my deck doing the same thing today.....


----------



## lion rock (Jan 1, 2016)

Alangeli,
Is the tiger looking at me and licking its lips? I'm quite nervous now.
Any, great photos.
-r


----------



## dslrdummy (Jan 1, 2016)

Not award winning but at least you can tell it's a leopard.
5Diii, 300 f/2.8ii @ f/2.8, 1/100s, iso 3200
Sth Luangwa NP, Zambia


----------



## dslrdummy (Jan 1, 2016)

Was having trouble getting sharp shots with the 7Dii so I set a higher shutter speed to see if it helped. Gave me a higher iso than I would have liked. All happened pretty quickly as she had just jumped down from a tree and headed in our direction.
7Dii, 100-400ii + 1.4xiii, 520mm, 1/800s, iso 2000


----------



## Click (Jan 1, 2016)

Beautiful shots, slrdummy. I especially like the second one.


----------



## dslrdummy (Jan 2, 2016)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots, slrdummy. I especially like the second one.


Thanks Click


----------



## dslrdummy (Jan 2, 2016)

Resident of our local Zoo snapped today.


----------



## Click (Jan 2, 2016)

dslrdummy said:


> Resident of our local Zoo snapped today.



Cute  Nice shot, dslrdummy


----------



## TexPhoto (Jan 2, 2016)

My first wild canine. Exploring the desert near Hoover Dam at dusk and this guy came over to check me out.



AQ4Y5948 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



AQ4Y5960 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 3, 2016)

TexPhoto said:


> My first wild canine. Exploring the desert near Hoover Dam at dusk and this guy came over to check me out.



Very nice pictures. I especially like the first one.


----------



## GP.Masserano (Jan 21, 2016)

Exotic holidays? 
Tropical seas ? 

Unfortunately no: only..."Aquarium of Genoa" (trying the new EOS 1200D with 18-55 STM of my wife...) 
Greetings to all.


----------



## Click (Jan 21, 2016)

I really like the 4th one. Nice pictures, GP.Masserano.


----------



## Alangeli (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Click (Jan 22, 2016)

Very nice shot, Alangeli. Well done.


----------



## GP.Masserano (Jan 22, 2016)

Click said:


> I really like the 4th one. Nice pictures, GP.Masserano.



Many thanks !
After seeing the pictures above and the subsequent ones, I have also sent a little to joke... 
(Not all people can afford the African savannah or desert...) :


----------



## Cog (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi Cog. 
Lovely shot, great cooperative model, mine always want to walk to the camera! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Cog (Jan 24, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Cog.
> Lovely shot, great cooperative model, mine always want to walk to the camera!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Hi Valvebounce,

Thanks! It was a stray or wild cat that lives in an oasis. I just loved the scene and the light but it didn't last long. When the cat noticed I'm paying too much attention, it walked away into the bush.

Best,
Vladimir


----------



## cpcw06 (Jan 24, 2016)

TexPhoto said:


> My first wild canine. Exploring the desert near Hoover Dam at dusk and this guy came over to check me out.
> 
> That first photo is awesome


----------



## bjd (Jan 26, 2016)

Do the Twist!
Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Jan 26, 2016)

TexPhoto said:


> My first wild canine. Exploring the desert near Hoover Dam at dusk and this guy came over to check me out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super shots. I wish I had been there!
Cheers Brian


----------



## Click (Jan 26, 2016)

bjd said:


> Do the Twist!
> Cheers Brian



Nice picture, Brian.


----------



## procentje20 (Jan 28, 2016)

I was lucky last week to run into a fox in the early morning in a frozen landscape. This little guy came so close my Tamron 150-600 could no longer get him in focus.




607B3133 by Wouter, on Flickr




607B3142 by Wouter, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 28, 2016)

Very nice pictures. Well done, procentje20.


----------



## snowleo (Jan 29, 2016)

My favourite animals are snow leopards. I guess that's why my nick name is snowleo... ;D

Unfortunately, I have never had the possibility to see them in the Himalayas. All what I can offer you, are pictures from the zoo in Basel/Switzerland. Actually, they have 5 of them. Pator (male) and Mayhan (female) and their 3 cubs (Makalou, Mekong (both male) and Myanmar (female) born in late May 2015). The 3 young ones are pretty playful and are pretty well at jumping as nearly all snow leopards. I hope, you like the following pictures (taken with a 7DII plus EF 100-400 L II).


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 29, 2016)

snowleo, very nice. A little more resolution would be nicer.

Jack


----------



## LSeries (Jan 30, 2016)

Squirrel by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 30, 2016)

Cute  Nicely done, LSeries.


----------



## Alangeli (Jan 30, 2016)

Canon EF 500mm F4L + Extender 1.4x III + Canon 7D Mark II


----------



## Click (Jan 31, 2016)

Alangeli said:


> Canon EF 500mm F4L + Extender 1.4x III + Canon 7D Mark II




Beautiful picture. Well done.


----------



## Mr Bean (Feb 7, 2016)

Female kangaroo and joey drinking. At a friends place the other evening, a mob of roos (around 30) hung around the dam, feeding and drinking.


----------



## paddles10 (Feb 7, 2016)

Took this last weekend in Mt.


----------



## Click (Feb 7, 2016)

paddles10 said:


> Took this last weekend in Mt.



Very nice shot....and welcome to CR.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 7, 2016)

Click said:


> paddles10 said:
> 
> 
> > Took this last weekend in Mt.
> ...



Lovely. More details??

Jack


----------



## ERHP (Feb 7, 2016)

paddles10 said:


> Took this last weekend in Mt.



Awesome! Was this at Triple D?


----------



## Werz (Feb 19, 2016)

Grey wolf in Omega Park in Quebec, Canada

It was a lovely day with this snow, very magical 




Snow guard v2 by Dominic Marcoux, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 19, 2016)

Lovely shot. 8) Well done, Dominic.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 19, 2016)

Werz, very nice. Seems that's a gem of a park you have out there!

Jack


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 19, 2016)

Werz said:


> It was a lovely day with this snow, very magical


Hi Dominic!

Really great picture. Fantastic catch.

Question:
Did you do some resharpening in post? 
Some of the snowflakes and the fur made me think of that.
If yes: my opinion would be that that was not needed. 
If no: sorry for the guess, great sharpness and forget about it 

But thanks for your pic and your reply in advance.


----------



## eml58 (Feb 19, 2016)

Werz said:


> Grey wolf in Omega Park in Quebec, Canada
> 
> It was a lovely day with this snow, very magical
> 
> ...



Excellent Image, well taken, Simply a Beautiful Animal in it's element


----------



## Werz (Feb 19, 2016)

Maximilian said:


> Werz said:
> 
> 
> > It was a lovely day with this snow, very magical
> ...



Hello Maximilian!

You are correct, there is sharpening in this processing. I'll have to redo it without and see the difference. Thank you for your input, it is much appreciated


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 19, 2016)

Werz said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > Werz said:
> ...


Thank you for your honest answer and the appreciation.
It was not meant as good or bad but just about taste. 
And I also do sharpening myself, but try to do as cautious as possible. 
Please tell me, to what conclusion you did come.


----------



## Werz (Feb 19, 2016)

Maximilian said:


> Thank you for your honest answer and the appreciation.
> It was not meant as good or bad but just about taste.
> And I also do sharpening myself, but try to do as cautious as possible.
> Please tell me, to what conclusion you did come.



Hello Maximilian 

I tried a new version and compared it. Without it seems to be missing something. I think the best version would be between the two, with just a tad of sharpening but not as much as in the one I posted.


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 20, 2016)

Werz said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your honest answer and the appreciation.
> ...


Sounds good! Thanks for the reply.


----------



## gary samples (Feb 29, 2016)

Canon EOS 5D Mark III
can't see me can't smell me but hard to hide that click click click lol


----------



## gary samples (Feb 29, 2016)

Canon EOS 5D Mark III
the fox in front snagged a mouse so it's game on !!


----------



## Click (Feb 29, 2016)

Very nice shots, Gary.


----------



## Werz (Mar 5, 2016)

Arctic fox, Omega Park




The white knight by Dominic Marcoux, on Flickr


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 13, 2016)

EF 100 f/2 @f/2

Had this lens kicking about for years, resurrected it at realised that it's actually much better than the EF 85 f/1.8 wide open.


----------



## snowleo (Mar 16, 2016)

Just caught a thief in the act!

This wild grey heron took the opportunity to steel some fish from the penguin's pool at the local zoo in Basel, Switzerland. All photos shot with the 7D MkII and the 100-400 II. 

I didn't think that the heron would plunge into the water. The bird managed to keep his wings in the air. The body was completely under water for a short moment.


----------



## Click (Mar 16, 2016)

Very nice series. Well done, snowleo.


----------



## sedwards (Mar 30, 2016)

Muskrat at sunset


5D3_1374 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## scottkinfw (Mar 30, 2016)

Hyena with flies at about 5o feet. Serengeti, Tanzania, 2011.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Mar 30, 2016)

Werz said:


> Arctic fox, Omega Park
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great looking shot. One of my favorite places to shoot wildlife in a more natural setting.


----------



## Click (Mar 30, 2016)

sedwards said:


> Muskrat at sunset



Lovely light. Nice picture, Stuart.


----------



## Labdoc (Mar 30, 2016)

This is not as good as most of the pics I see here but I don't use any post pic processing. What I get is what I get. This sucker stung me 3 times, killed it, then photographed using UV light.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 30, 2016)

Labdoc said:


> This is not as good as most of the pics I see here but I don't use any post pic processing. What I get is what I get. This sucker stung me 3 times, killed it, then photographed using UV light.


Hi Labdoc! 

Interesting pic, esp. because of the UV light. 
I can understand, that you killed that scorpion after it stung you. 
I would have been happier if you could have avoided that. 
But that's me, living in Germany, having just one rare species living here.
In countries where they are so many to be called vermin the point of view differs of course.

_PS.: I hope you are well and didn't suffer from the stings._


----------



## Click (Mar 30, 2016)

Cool shot, Labdoc.


----------



## Labdoc (Mar 30, 2016)

Maximilian said:


> Labdoc said:
> 
> 
> > This is not as good as most of the pics I see here but I don't use any post pic processing. What I get is what I get. This sucker stung me 3 times, killed it, then photographed using UV light.
> ...



I would have let it go but it was in my pants at the time. Very glad it only stung me on the leg and avoided the sensitive parts.


----------



## Click (Mar 31, 2016)

scottkinfw said:


> Hyena with flies at about 5o feet. Serengeti, Tanzania, 2011.




Very nice shot, Scott.


----------



## Werz (Apr 1, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Great looking shot. One of my favorite places to shoot wildlife in a more natural setting.



I agree Dustin, it is a wonderful place. I have some nice grey wolves shots during a snow storm. The new black wolves are really beautiful, their eyes are splendid. 

I'm just wondering about the framing of the arctic wolf in this photo. Would you have framed him a bit more the the left so it's not as centered? Also, does the kind of darker bar at the top should be removed, from your point of view?

Thanks


----------



## Cog (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Click (Apr 3, 2016)

Lovely light. Nicely done, Cog.


----------



## mycanonphotos (Apr 10, 2016)

putting on the brakes


Cheetah Run by Jason Witten, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 10, 2016)

mycanonphotos said:


> putting on the brakes



Great shot.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi mycanonphotos. 
Fantastic shot, the motion and emotion conveyed is incredible. 

Cheers, Graham. 



mycanonphotos said:


> putting on the brakes


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 11, 2016)

mycanonphotos said:


> putting on the brakes
> 
> 
> Cheetah Run by Jason Witten, on Flickr



Great eye contact and the photo itself is very dynamic. Well done!


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 12, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> mycanonphotos said:
> 
> 
> > putting on the brakes
> ...


+1 great shot. 

mycanonphotos, just out of curiosity:
Did you catch the cheetah in the wild or in a zoo?


----------



## mycanonphotos (Apr 12, 2016)

Maximilian said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > mycanonphotos said:
> ...



the link takes you to my flicker site where you can read about it..shot on location at the San Diego Zoo Safari Park


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 13, 2016)

mycanonphotos said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


Thank you. Now I got it. Me too lazy :-[


----------



## rpt (Apr 13, 2016)

mycanonphotos said:


> putting on the brakes
> 
> 
> Cheetah Run by Jason Witten, on Flickr


Wow! Lovely shot. RESPECT!

If I did that on my bike (read motorcycle) it would skid badly and then when the front brakes took effect, I would go flying over the handlebar...


----------



## ray5 (Apr 13, 2016)

mycanonphotos said:


> putting on the brakes
> 
> 
> Cheetah Run by Jason Witten, on Flickr


Absolutely fantastic capture!! The eye contact, the feeling of dominance, the sheer moment!! Amazing! Please share the story behind it and how you took the picture. Thx
Ray


----------



## mycanonphotos (Apr 13, 2016)

ray5 said:


> mycanonphotos said:
> 
> 
> > putting on the brakes
> ...



Thanks Ray!
I just got lucky with her looking right at me. Having a camera that can shoot at 10 fps helped me attain this shot along with my 100-400 IS II & 7D II... As some may or may not know the Cheetah chases a small tethered stuffed animal down a 300 foot long corridor at high speed. Once the cage door opens from the bed of a golf cart style truck as this takes only about 5-6 seconds. Being my first time there and only seeing other photos in the past I chose to stand to the left at the end of the track and zoom down coming at me, I also noticed the "burn" areas in the grass as to where she stops at.. I should have zoomed further down as she was starting so I could have attained better running shots...but as she got to about 260'-270' she put on the brakes and that's when I held the shutter down.. I don't like to hold down at large burst rates so I typically click off 6-7 shot intervals.. I had my focus setting set to objects that accelerate and decelerate quickly.. From her running at full sprint to a cold stop must have been a 1/2 sec to 1 second, it happened fast...she didn't actually stop it was more of a controlled u-turn, my friend was shooting video on his I phone right next to me so once I get that I'll will post it to my FB page.. I chose to go with shutter priority at 1/1250 auto iso as she had to run thru a shadow that was in the middle from a large balloon ride being lowered down...


----------



## ray5 (Apr 14, 2016)

mycanonphotos said:


> ray5 said:
> 
> 
> > mycanonphotos said:
> ...


Indeed this will be one of your cherished images!! Thanks


----------



## dslrdummy (Apr 14, 2016)

mycanonphotos said:


> putting on the brakes
> 
> 
> Cheetah Run by Jason Witten, on Flickr


Remarkable shot. The intensity of that stare is what stands out to me. And of course the fact that you nailed the focus. Well done and thanks for sharing.


----------



## bjd (Apr 15, 2016)

Labdoc said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > Labdoc said:
> ...


I think I now have more understanding for the fact that you killed it. Phew......
Cheers Brian


----------



## j-nord (Apr 18, 2016)

6D + 400 5.6 - Pika prepping for winter




Pika - foraging by Justin Nordgaard, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 18, 2016)

Very nice picture.


----------



## j-nord (Apr 18, 2016)

7D + 70-300L - Heron fishing in the rain




Heron by Justin Nordgaard, on Flickr


----------



## gary samples (Apr 19, 2016)

1Dx 
1/6400 sec; f/8; ISO 400


----------



## Click (Apr 19, 2016)

Great shot, Gary. Excellent timing.


----------



## mdmphoto (Apr 19, 2016)

...the Mantis was shot on Maui, the others are from around Oahu....


----------



## bjd (Apr 19, 2016)

Spring is in the Air:


Spring is in the Air by Brian Dorling, auf Flickr
Cheers Brian


----------



## Click (Apr 19, 2016)

bjd said:


> Spring is in the Air:



Very nice shot. Well done bjd.


----------



## falcnr (May 5, 2016)

Not necessarily my best but one of my latest. Very pleased with ISO qualities of the 5DSR (even though I've had inconsistent focussing issues) and when combined with a 800mm f5.6 I was pretty surprised at the outcome with shutter speed of 1/80th at ISO 3200 resting on my knee as I lay across the seat of the landrover. (picture taken in dark canopy shrouded Sri Lankan rain forest on overcast day).


----------



## chops411 (May 5, 2016)

DO6A0254 by Eddie Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 5, 2016)

Nicely done, chops411.


----------



## chops411 (May 5, 2016)

Click said:


> Nicely done, chops411.


Thank You. From the Great Smoky Mountains


----------



## eml58 (May 5, 2016)

gary samples said:


> 1Dx
> 1/6400 sec; f/8; ISO 400



Lovely Image Gary, probably the first time I've seen an Image just like this, as Click said, wonderful timing.


----------



## Eldar (May 5, 2016)

eml58 said:


> gary samples said:
> 
> 
> > 1Dx
> ...


Indeed! Magnificent!


----------



## bluemoon (May 5, 2016)

another one from the zoo . . .

pierre


----------



## Click (May 6, 2016)

Very nice shot, Pierre.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (May 6, 2016)

My cat glutton in the backyard.
Canon T5i + Sigma 50mm Art @F1.4


----------



## Don Haines (May 6, 2016)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> My cat glutton in the backyard.
> Canon T5i + Sigma 50mm Art @F1.4


Fluffy and I approve of this image  Very nice use of depth of field.....


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (May 6, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > My cat glutton in the backyard.
> ...


Thank you Don. I really like the Sigma 50 Art bokeh.
I used live view, and made only one photo, before Nino goes out from under the bush. In fact, Nino kneaded the bush on the following day, as if he were telling me, "No more pictures".


----------



## Krob78 (May 6, 2016)

gary samples said:


> 1Dx
> 1/6400 sec; f/8; ISO 400


I couldn't agree more with the others, just awesome timing Gary, congratulations, well done!


----------



## Krob78 (May 6, 2016)

mycanonphotos said:


> putting on the brakes
> 
> 
> Cheetah Run by Jason Witten, on Flickr


Wow! Now that had to be your "money" shot for the week!! Excellent! 8)


----------



## dpc (May 8, 2016)

Lazing around this afternoon


----------



## LSeries (May 8, 2016)

A floating Eurasian Toad with Canon 7Dmk2 + EF 400 f/5.6L + EF25 II:



A Floating Toad by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 8, 2016)

LSeries said:


> A floating Eurasian Toad with Canon 7Dmk2 + EF 400 f/5.6L + EF25 II:



Very nice shot. Well done, LSeries.


----------



## lion rock (May 8, 2016)

Got this one a couple of days ago.
Really docile animals.
-r


----------



## bluemoon (May 9, 2016)

one from this weekend. . .

pierre


----------



## chops411 (May 13, 2016)

Cade's Cove Great Smoky Mnts May 10th 2016


Coyote by Eddie Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 13, 2016)

Very nice picture, chops411.


----------



## chops411 (May 13, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice picture, chops411.


thank you


----------



## gary samples (May 14, 2016)

1Dx 
10 rapid fire shots here's
1 more in that sequence


----------



## lion rock (May 14, 2016)

Perfect timing! Excellent shot.
-r


----------



## Click (May 14, 2016)

gary samples said:


> 1Dx
> 10 rapid fire shots here's
> 1 more in that sequence



Great shot.


----------



## Francelabs (May 16, 2016)

So here it sur my first post on this forum. My Labradors love the herbs in the garden !


----------



## Click (May 16, 2016)

Francelabs said:


> So here it sur my first post on this forum. My Labradors love the herbs in the garden !




Very nice first post. Welcome to CR


----------



## Francelabs (May 16, 2016)

Click said:


> Francelabs said:
> 
> 
> > So here it sur my first post on this forum. My Labradors love the herbs in the garden !
> ...


Thank you !


----------



## Don Haines (May 29, 2016)

Kermit


----------



## Click (May 29, 2016)

Excellent shot, Don.


----------



## dpc (May 30, 2016)

I was visiting a ranch in the foothills of the Rocky Mountains in south-western Alberta this past Friday, so I thought I'd post a few horse pics. I'm deathly allergic to horses but I managed to keep at a safe distance. If I get into an enclosed space with just one horse, I'll close up so that I can't breathe at all.


----------



## dpc (May 30, 2016)

A horse's ass view.


----------



## dpc (May 30, 2016)

Swayback


----------



## gh4photos (Jun 1, 2016)

coastal brown bear cubs in Lake Clark N.P., Alaska

Canon 1DX
Canon 500mm II


----------



## gh4photos (Jun 1, 2016)

Canon 1D MK IV
Canon 70-200mm


----------



## Click (Jun 1, 2016)

gh4photos said:


> coastal brown bear cubs in Lake Clark N.P., Alaska
> 
> Canon 1DX
> Canon 500mm II



Great shot.  Nicely done, gh4photos.


----------



## bjd (Jun 1, 2016)

Just a widdle wabbit.............



Sunday Lunch? by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr

Cheers Brian


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 1, 2016)

Brown Anole displaying...7D1, 100-400LIS1, ISO 160



Brown Anole lizard by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## bjd (Jun 1, 2016)

serendipidy said:


> Brown Anole displaying...7D1, 100-400LIS1, ISO 160
> 
> 
> 
> Brown Anole lizard by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


Super Shot, I love those Lizards.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks bjd. These guys and some geckos are all over my yard and house.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 1, 2016)

Tilapia gulping air in the drainage ditch along my fence...7D1, 100-400L IS, ISO 320


Tilapia breathing air by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 1, 2016)

Another Tilapia photo from same shoot


Tilapia breathing air by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Al Chemist (Jun 1, 2016)

Not my best, but one of the cutest!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 1, 2016)

serendipidy said:


> Tilapia gulping air in the drainage ditch along my fence...7D1, 100-400L IS, ISO 320
> 
> 
> Tilapia breathing air by Eric Johnson, on Flickr



This one could go in the abstracts thread!  Very nice but Harry is missing.

Goats were on the mountainside near Banff- 300 2.8 II X2 III.

Jack


----------



## eml58 (Jun 2, 2016)

Al Chemist said:


> Not my best, but one of the cutest!



Nice Image, lovely colour.


----------



## Click (Jun 2, 2016)

Al Chemist said:


> Not my best, but one of the cutest!




So cute  Nicely done, Al Chemist.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 2, 2016)

Jack
Nice photo of a mountain goat. Wish we had some larger animals, but the biggest land animals we have here are wild pigs (which I never see).
Eric


----------



## Al Chemist (Jun 2, 2016)

Thank you eml58 and click!


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 2, 2016)

Barracuda


Barracuda by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 2, 2016)

serendipidy said:


> Jack
> Nice photo of a mountain goat. Wish we had some larger animals, but the biggest land animals we have here are wild pigs (which I never see).
> Eric



Eric, I think most of us wish there were larger animals in our stomping grounds. In Radium, BC Mountain sheep are pests right on the streets and in front yards!

Have to cross-post this spectacular shot of a belligerent wild animal (24 mm using 11-24 lens). 

Jack


----------



## bjd (Jun 2, 2016)

serendipidy said:


> Thanks bjd. These guys and some geckos are all over my yard and house.


Now I am jealous!


----------



## bjd (Jun 2, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Jack
> ...



Is that a "Belligerent Beaver"? The mind boggles.

Cheers Brian


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jun 2, 2016)

Hmmm no photos of Donald Trump or Hillary Clinton yet...I'm suprised


----------



## Kerry B (Jun 2, 2016)

One of those moments on safari when early mornings are worth every penny.


----------



## SwnSng (Jun 2, 2016)

Untitled by Thai, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 2, 2016)

Kerry B said:


> One of those moments on safari when early mornings are worth every penny.



Great shot. 8) Well done.


----------



## Kerry B (Jun 2, 2016)

Click said:


> Kerry B said:
> 
> 
> > One of those moments on safari when early mornings are worth every penny.
> ...


Thanks Click


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 2, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Jack
> ...



;D The closest thing we have here is the mongoose.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 2, 2016)

Kerry B said:


> One of those moments on safari when early mornings are worth every penny.


Wow! Great photo. Really like it!


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 2, 2016)

SwnSng said:


> Untitled by Thai, on Flickr


SwnSng,
This is a beautiful shot...love the detail and color. Timed right


----------



## Kerry B (Jun 2, 2016)

serendipidy said:


> Kerry B said:
> 
> 
> > One of those moments on safari when early mornings are worth every penny.
> ...


Many thanks, one of those Wow moments


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 2, 2016)

bjd said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > serendipidy said:
> ...



Are you pulling my leg?  Yes it resides in Canada but it's not our beloved tree destroyer that blocks all the culverts. However, he also loves chewing trees, that is the bark off trees and is equally destructive. Watch out if you have pine or willow trees in particular. And he loves to smarten young dogs up with a fistful of quills to the snout! 

Jack

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 2, 2016)

Sure envy you guys that get to Africa for those wow moments!

Jack


----------



## Sparadrap (Jun 4, 2016)

Recent favorite


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 4, 2016)

Sparadrap said:


> Recent favorite



Such a cute shot!

Jack


----------



## Click (Jun 4, 2016)

Sparadrap said:


> Recent favorite



So cute  Nicely done.


----------



## bjd (Jun 4, 2016)

serendipidy said:


> SwnSng said:
> 
> 
> > Untitled by Thai, on Flickr
> ...


Super


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 4, 2016)

I agree. I can sense that guy saying a few words to the photographer - not sure exactly what they would be but it's a friendly conversation. 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 5, 2016)

bjd said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > serendipidy said:
> ...



From tonight at dusk at the pond by my house, ISO 12800 unfortunately, 6D 300 X 2. They were trapped by the county two years ago but being belligerent, they are back to rebuild. The neighbor who complained didn't like the fact that his junkers that were on the county reserve and not his own property were in danger of getting wet. I plan to insure that it doesn't happen again. Once the beavers are gone, it affects countless other critters that depend on the pond and ruins my photographic opportunities. 

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 5, 2016)

Jack
Great closeup of the belligerent beaver


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 5, 2016)

serendipidy said:


> Jack
> Great closeup of the belligerent beaver



Thanks. Easy swimming but not out of the water, except at night. At least that's been my experience but I'm scheming since there is a lot of dam rebuilding that's going to be happening.

Jack


----------



## Kerry B (Jun 6, 2016)

Nice beaver Jack.
Another African image. A lot of testosterone when lions mate. Looks ferocious but a bit of bluster.


----------



## Click (Jun 6, 2016)

Very nice shot. Well done, Kerry.


----------



## gh4photos (Jun 7, 2016)

Click said:


> gh4photos said:
> 
> 
> > coastal brown bear cubs in Lake Clark N.P., Alaska
> ...



Thanks, Click.


----------



## gh4photos (Jun 7, 2016)

Coastal brown bear cub in tree to escape male bear below


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 7, 2016)

gh4photos said:


> Coastal brown bear cub in tree to escape male bear below



Meanwhile below .......


----------



## ray5 (Jun 7, 2016)

Kerry B said:


> Nice beaver Jack.
> Another African image. A lot of testosterone when lions mate. Looks ferocious but a bit of bluster.


Hi Kerry,
Astonishing image! 
I really enjoy your images, thx for sharing. In your profile I see yo have the 300mm as your longest lens and a TC. If that is your longest combo, you must be pretty close to these encounters!! Wow!


----------



## Click (Jun 7, 2016)

gh4photos said:


> Coastal brown bear cub in tree to escape male bear below



Nice picture.  Well done, gh4photos.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 8, 2016)

Straight out of camera, .jpg, only reduced in size.
Highland cow.
7DII, 70-200 f/2.8 II.
-r


----------



## dpc (Jun 10, 2016)

Old trotter


----------



## AaronT (Jun 10, 2016)

Just a whitetail deer.


----------



## meywd (Jun 11, 2016)

Can you please check my teeth? by Mahmoud Darwish, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi Mahmoud. 
Excellent shot with a great title, lots of teeth to check there. Thanks for sharing. 

Cheers, Graham. 



meywd said:


> Can you please check my teeth?


----------



## Kerry B (Jun 11, 2016)

ray5 said:


> Kerry B said:
> 
> 
> > Nice beaver Jack.
> ...


Thanks Ray5, 300 is my longest lens and use quite often with 1.4 and 2x extenders on full frame camera. Just like to versatility of this combo. Try and get as close to the action as possible.


----------



## Kerry B (Jun 11, 2016)

A mating pair on a very hot day in the Masai Mara.


----------



## Click (Jun 11, 2016)

Kerry B said:


> A mating pair on a very hot day in the Masai Mara.



That's a very nice shot, Kerry.


----------



## Kerry B (Jun 11, 2016)

Click said:


> Kerry B said:
> 
> 
> > A mating pair on a very hot day in the Masai Mara.
> ...


Thanks Click


----------



## Ryananthony (Jun 11, 2016)

I drove past this horse and had to stop and feed him/her some of the good grass on my side of the fence just out of its reach. 5d3 Sigma 150-600C


----------



## bwud (Jun 11, 2016)

Red tuna crab


----------



## Click (Jun 11, 2016)

bwud said:


> Red tuna crab



Nice shot, bwud.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 12, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> I drove past this horse and had to stop and feed him/her some of the good grass on my side of the fence just out of its reach. 5d3 Sigma 150-600C



Nice. That's exactly my weakness too. How can you pass a nice horse without sharing some grass.

Jack


----------



## meywd (Jun 12, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mahmoud.
> Excellent shot with a great title, lots of teeth to check there. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Thank you Graham


----------



## meywd (Jun 12, 2016)

Deer by Mahmoud Darwish


----------



## Kerry B (Jun 12, 2016)

A mother taking her young cubs for a first drink.


----------



## munkiboy (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Click (Jun 12, 2016)

Kerry B said:


> A mother taking her young cubs for a first drink.



So cute


----------



## Click (Jun 12, 2016)

Very nice shot, munkiboy.


----------



## Kerry B (Jun 13, 2016)

A few more from my African safari.


----------



## Click (Jun 13, 2016)

Kerry B said:


> A few more from my African safari.



Great shots, Kerry. I especially like the first picture. Well done.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi Kerry. 
Lovely shots, the cubs going for a drink is too cute for words, the leopard is beautiful, but that poor lion looks so forlorn with his mane flatened in the rain. Of course it looks bad to me but may be a relief and quite cooling in the heat? 
Thanks for sharing. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Kerry B said:


> A few more from my African safari.


----------



## meywd (Jun 14, 2016)

You woke me up? by Mahmoud Darwish


----------



## Kerry B (Jun 14, 2016)

Click said:


> Kerry B said:
> 
> 
> > A few more from my African safari.
> ...


Thanks Click


----------



## Kerry B (Jun 14, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Kerry.
> Lovely shots, the cubs going for a drink is too cute for words, the leopard is beautiful, but that poor lion looks so forlorn with his mane flatened in the rain. Of course it looks bad to me but may be a relief and quite cooling in the heat?
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kerry B (Jun 16, 2016)

Thinking about his next meal.


----------



## Kerry B (Jun 19, 2016)

Agama Lizard sunbathing. Canon 5diii with 300f2.8ii and 1.4 extender iii.


----------



## Kerry B (Jun 19, 2016)

Baboons are entertaining, rather than walk around the water ditch, mother with youngster decided to take a short cut and jump. Canon 5diii with 300f2.8ii.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 20, 2016)

Kerry B, all I can say is you're just havin tooooo much fun!! It's disgusting.  

Jack


----------



## Click (Jun 20, 2016)

Very nice series, Kerry. Keep posting.


----------



## Kerry B (Jun 21, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Kerry B, all I can say is you're just havin tooooo much fun!! It's disgusting.
> 
> Jack


And why not, love photographing


----------



## Kerry B (Jun 21, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Kerry. Keep posting.


Thanks Click


----------



## falcnr (Jun 24, 2016)

A few recent encounters illustrating I had too much focal length sometimes. :


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 24, 2016)

falcnr said:


> A few recent encounters illustrating I had too much focal length sometimes. :



Very nice shots. Curious; is the brown guy a black bear? BC??

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 27, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Kerry. Keep posting.


Great series of fantastic safari photos,Kerry! What an exciting life you lead. 8)


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 27, 2016)

falcnr said:


> A few recent encounters illustrating I had too much focal length sometimes. :


Too much focal length in the presence of large carnivorous bears would be a survival tool in my book ;D
Wonderful photos!


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 27, 2016)

On safari in my yard, I came across some fearsome Brown Anoles ;D


Brown Anole lizard (Anolis sagrei) in Norfolk Pine (Araucaria heterophylla) by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


Brown Anole lizard (Anolis sagrei) by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


Brown Anole lizard (Anolis sagrei) by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


Brown Anole lizard (Anolis sagrei) by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 27, 2016)

Nice pictures, serendipidy. I especially like the 1st one.


----------



## ray5 (Jun 27, 2016)

falcnr said:


> A few recent encounters illustrating I had too much focal length sometimes. :



Wow! Excellent images! Where are these from?
Ray


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 27, 2016)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, serendipidy. I especially like the 1st one.


Thanks, Click! The 1st is my favorite also.


----------



## munkiboy (Jun 28, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, munkiboy.



Thanks Click, taken in exotic Orlando Florid at Animal Kingdom!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi Eric. 
Very nice shots from your safari, I like the first one, but I think the last one trumps it, showing the lizard utilising his man made environment as a display platform, and well he's displaying. 

Cheers, Graham. 



serendipidy said:


> On safari in my yard, I came across some fearsome Brown Anoles ;D


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 29, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Eric.
> Very nice shots from your safari, I like the first one, but I think the last one trumps it, showing the lizard utilising his man made environment as a display platform, and well he's displaying.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Lovely, the kind of creature that my daughter would want to cuddle and my wife freak out at!

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 3, 2016)

Thanks, Valvebounce and Jack, for the kind comments. 
In Hawaii, geckos and other similar lizards are frequently found in or around one's house. They don't bother you, but they do make a mess with their droppings 
Years ago, we had visitors from the mainland over for dinner. Before leaving, the lady pulled my wife aside and said "I don't mean to embarrass you, but did you know you have lizards in your house?" ;D


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 3, 2016)

serendipidy said:


> Thanks, Valvebounce and Jack, for the kind comments.
> In Hawaii, geckos and other similar lizards are frequently found in or around one's house. They don't bother you, but they do make a mess with their droppings
> Years ago, we had visitors from the mainland over for dinner. Before leaving, the lady pulled my wife aside and said "I don't mean to embarrass you, but did you know you have lizards in your house?" ;D





Jack


----------



## Asher (Jul 5, 2016)

Well, I'll share my _worst_ recent animal shot. Heard commotion from the backyard (screeching Steller's jays, mostly), grabbed my camera and managed one shot (on all the wrong settings) through my window of this fox. :-[






First direct (non-trailcam) sighting of a fox in my yard; hoping for better luck next time!


----------



## eml58 (Jul 8, 2016)

Mala Mala Sth Arica
June 2016
1Dx 11 & 200-400f/4


----------



## Click (Jul 8, 2016)

Great shot, Edward.


----------



## candyman (Jul 8, 2016)

eml58 said:


> Mala Mala Sth Arica
> June 2016
> 1Dx 11 & 200-400f/4




Wonderful photo Edward. The reflection is really appealing


----------



## eml58 (Jul 8, 2016)

Thank you Gentlemen, appreciated.


----------



## eml58 (Jul 9, 2016)

1Dx II & 100-400II

Mala Mala Sth Africa June 2016


----------



## lion rock (Jul 9, 2016)

eml,
Ambush!
Ready to pounce ...
Great photo, I guess it might be difficult to focus with all the leaves in front.
-r




eml58 said:


> 1Dx II & 100-400II
> 
> Mala Mala Sth Africa June 2016


----------



## gary samples (Jul 9, 2016)

eml58 said:


> Mala Mala Sth Arica
> June 2016
> 1Dx 11 & 200-400f/4


sweet timing


----------



## eml58 (Jul 9, 2016)

lion rock said:


> eml,
> Ambush!
> Ready to pounce ...
> Great photo, I guess it might be difficult to focus with all the leaves in front.
> ...



Focus override at the Lens, otherwise all you get is focus on the leaves, even the point focus isn't accurate enough in thesis instances.

Wild Dogs through tall grass, the wildlife photographers nightmare.


----------



## eml58 (Jul 9, 2016)

1Dx II & 200-400f/4

Late Afternoon Vumbura Plains Okavango Delta Botswana, July 2016


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi eml. 
Lovely series of shots. Really like the in the eye shot, well done. 

Cheers, Graham. 



eml58 said:


> 1Dx II & 200-400f/4
> 
> Late Afternoon Vumbura Plains Okavango Delta Botswana, July 2016


----------



## Ryananthony (Jul 9, 2016)

A Marmot taken in the Okanagan of BC. 5D3 Sigma 150-600


----------



## eml58 (Jul 10, 2016)

Hasselblad H6D 50c & Hasselblad HC50 II (35mm equivalent on FF)

Zarafa Okavango Delta July 2016.

My son took the Image, we had Elephants coming towards us across a water crossing, we lay down next to the vehicle and used wide-angle, My Son used a 35mm equivalent on the H6D, I used a 11-24 @ 15mm on the 1Dx II.

That's me in the blue Beanie, damn cold in the mornings in the Delta at this time of year.


----------



## eml58 (Jul 10, 2016)

1Dx II & 200-400f/4

Zarafa Okavango Delta July 2016.

We had followed the Mother of this Cub for 3 days off & on, she was lactating so we knew at some point she would head back to her Cubs, on the 4th day she did late in afternoon just as the Sun was setting, according to the guide she had last been seen 7 days prior with her cubs, the 4 Cubs were around 6 to 8 weeks old, without Mum they are already smart enough in survival to know to simply stay put, keep still, and wait.

When they finally get the call to come out they go totally nuts to see Mum, and her Milk obviously.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 10, 2016)

eml,
The elephants were kind of close to you with young ones, weren't they? Won't give you much time to get out of the charge, if they so do. Glad you are safe.
Good shot from you son with the Hassy.
-r


----------



## eml58 (Jul 10, 2016)

I love to shoot low down with Elephants, I rely totally on my Guide, use the same chap every time I go to Africa, in the Delta these Guys have never been shot at or culled, Botswana is one of only two Countries in Africa that have a total ban on Hunting, kenya being the other. This was an all Female herd with some very young Males.

You wouldn't try this in Zambia or places around that part of Africa, you would find yourself flattened for sure.

These Guys in the Image had just come across a water crossing and we could see that they were pretty calm, they basically walk right up to you then pass by while checking you out, in the Image I posted they are probably around 6 to 8 metres away. Stay low, keep calm, never ever use Flash and shoot on Quite Mode, although the Hassy does have a fairly loud Lens shutter which is why my Lad was shooting from behind me. Also you might not try this if there was a Bull in the Herd, always unpredictable especially if they're in Musth, I've seen these Guys knocking down trees just because they can and through frustration.


----------



## eml58 (Jul 10, 2016)

Lycaon Pictus (African Wild Dog)

With out doubt my favourite Animal to Photograph.

This was one of a Pack of 15 that we found (or they found us) in the swamp area North of Vumbura Plains Camp Okavango Delta.

We had been looking for these Guys for 6 days and found them on the last day, last game drive, had them chasing first an Impala, they killed it, then they all up and raced off, we realised they were chasing a Cheetah so it was a crazy drive, through failing light, we never did see what became of the Cheetah, but what a rush.

After the sun set we drove a distance and stopped to have a drink, plus relieve the bladders, as we were walking back to the vehicle the whole pack trotted up the road out of the darkness and straight through between us (My wife, My Son & Myself) and the vehicle, it took some gentle murmuring on my part to convince my wife the Dogs wouldn't harm us, and other than a few haughty stares, they just trotted off into the darkness, the most exciting Animals in Africa.


----------



## candyman (Jul 10, 2016)

Hello Edward
That is a wonderful serie! I love those animals.
You have a lot of courage to lay down so close to the elephant. It seems that it is not easy to get up quickly in case it gets dangerous.


----------



## Click (Jul 10, 2016)

Great pictures, Edward. Keep posting. 8)


----------



## DJL329 (Jul 10, 2016)

Some recent shots with the 5D III and my recently acquired 400mm f/4 DO II:

One p1ssed Peregrine:

(They nest every year under the bridge near my home, so I often see them perched on the lamp posts on the bridge.)






On Flickr

A buck I spotted on Father's Day:





On Flickr


----------



## eml58 (Jul 10, 2016)

candyman said:


> Hello Edward
> That is a wonderful serie! I love those animals.
> You have a lot of courage to lay down so close to the elephant. It seems that it is not easy to get up quickly in case it gets dangerous.



Hi Candyman, There's always some small concern, this was the first time I allowed my Son out of the vehicle, the Guide/Photographer I use on all my trips is very experienced, we always check the Herd before we commit, but it's the only way to get those low down wide-angle shots, it's a considered risk.

Walking across the road I guess has it's risks as well, although you would be unlikely to get run over by a herd of Elephants.


----------



## eml58 (Jul 10, 2016)

1Dx II & 200-400F/4

These Guys love to sit up in Jackleberry Trees, Impala and pretty well all Animals love to eat the fallen Jackleberries, leave the rest to your imagination.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi Edward. 
This is a lovely shot, fabulous subject, nice light, great composition. 

Cheers, Graham. 



eml58 said:


> 1Dx II & 200-400F/4
> 
> These Guys love to sit up in Jackleberry Trees, Impala and pretty well all Animals love to eat the fallen Jackleberries, leave the rest to your imagination.


----------



## eml58 (Jul 11, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Edward.
> This is a lovely shot, fabulous subject, nice light, great composition.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Appreciated Graham Thank You


----------



## eml58 (Jul 11, 2016)

1Dx II & 200-400f/4

Zarafa Camp Okavango Delta July 2016


----------



## lion rock (Jul 11, 2016)

eml,
I just show my wife your brave photo shooting elephants. She (a watercolor artist) comments that you cap and the blue sky went together well, a complementary to each other. That is quite a compliment.
I had commented earlier on this photo, no doubt very brave. As a photo, I wish that the shot had a little more drawn back to reveal more of you on you tummy. That would be a winning photo!
Best to you.
-r


----------



## Click (Jul 11, 2016)

eml58 said:


> 1Dx II & 200-400f/4
> 
> Zarafa Camp Okavango Delta July 2016



Lovely reflection. Very nice shot. 8)


----------



## eml58 (Jul 11, 2016)

lion rock said:


> eml,
> I just show my wife your brave photo shooting elephants. She (a watercolor artist) comments that you cap and the blue sky went together well, a complementary to each other. That is quite a compliment.
> I had commented earlier on this photo, no doubt very brave. As a photo, I wish that the shot had a little more drawn back to reveal more of you on you tummy. That would be a winning photo!
> Best to you.
> -r



Like This ??

I didn't think the Composition was as good as the other, the large Female had almost gone past.

Plus MY WIFE felt it was debatable who had the largest backside, me or the Elephant, I was more worried about showing my Hairy Legs, but both the backside and hair are part of me so short of major PhotoShop, hope you enjoy this Image more


----------



## eml58 (Jul 11, 2016)

Hasselblad H6D 50c & Hasselblad HC 50II (35mm FF equivalent)

Shot again from Ground Level, this time I was using the Hasselblad and my Son was using the 1Dx II behind me, these Ladies did have me a little concerned they simply walked right up to within 5 or 6 metres, when they get close you can hear them rumbling which is a form of communication to each other, very neat sound as it vibrates of you at this distance.


----------



## Click (Jul 11, 2016)

Awesome. Great shot, Edward.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 11, 2016)

You need not worry about hairy legs. Guys are supposed to be armed with that!
I wish that can affect me, but, I'm an Oriental.
Yes, lots of photos are just "in time", you miss the chance and you can't go back. Life's the same.
I suppose to tell a story, you could use a series of these shots to show movement and how close you can get to these big and beautiful animals. Shame that some people destroy them. Painful.
-r



eml58 said:


> Like This ??
> 
> I didn't think the Composition was as good as the other, the large Female had almost gone past.
> 
> Plus MY WIFE felt it was debatable who had the largest backside, me or the Elephant, I was more worried about showing my Hairy Legs, but both the backside and hair are part of me so short of major PhotoShop, hope you enjoy this Image more


----------



## lion rock (Jul 11, 2016)

This would rate a 60 inch print !!!!
-r




eml58 said:


> Hasselblad H6D 50c & Hasselblad HC 50II (35mm FF equivalent)
> 
> Shot again from Ground Level, this time I was using the Hasselblad and my Son was using the 1Dx II behind me, these Ladies did have me a little concerned they simply walked right up to within 5 or 6 metres, when they get close you can hear them rumbling which is a form of communication to each other, very neat sound as it vibrates of you at this distance.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 11, 2016)

eml58 said:


> Hasselblad H6D 50c & Hasselblad HC 50II (35mm FF equivalent)
> 
> Shot again from Ground Level, this time I was using the Hasselblad and my Son was using the 1Dx II behind me, these Ladies did have me a little concerned they simply walked right up to within 5 or 6 metres, when they get close you can hear them rumbling which is a form of communication to each other, very neat sound as it vibrates of you at this distance.



This has a lovely warm feeling about it. Love it.

Jack


----------



## eml58 (Jul 11, 2016)

lion rock said:


> This would rate a 60 inch print !!!!
> -r
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, it's why I purchased the Hasselblad, in fact I bought the 100c but Hasselblad had issues with delivery (September) and as I was time constrained on my trip they lent me the 50c until the 100c delivers.

The H6D isn't the best Wildlife Camera, but at times when you can get close & things aren't moving too quickly, the larger files do allow for a much larger print and also you can certainly work the files in Post a lot more than say the 1Dx II or the Nikon D5, which are the best Wildlife Cameras in my view.


----------



## eml58 (Jul 11, 2016)

Click said:


> Awesome. Great shot, Edward.



Thanks Click, Appreciated, it's always a good feeling when these Guys come in so close when your on the Ground, in particular the feeling after they've gone past and your still 3 dimensional


----------



## eml58 (Jul 11, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > Hasselblad H6D 50c & Hasselblad HC 50II (35mm FF equivalent)
> ...



Hi Jack, I agree, the Files coming from the Hasselblad have me won over, the amount of Post you can do to lift shadows is extraordinary, can't wait to try the 100c in September.

The Hasselblad though for Wildlife just couldn't cut it, at 1 fps pretty well anything other than Portrait shots is beyond it, if it moves with the H6D forget it, but good light, Portrait type shots & Landscape, it's in a league of it's own, the 5DsR doesn't come close.


----------



## sebasan (Jul 11, 2016)

The ball....
Greetings!


----------



## eml58 (Jul 13, 2016)

1Dx II & 200-400F/4

Zarafa Okavango Delta Botswana

July 2016


----------



## Kerry B (Jul 13, 2016)

Great images Edward. 

Here is one of those magic moments on safari, mother and calf walking off into the sunset. Canon 5dmkiii and 300f2.8ii lens.


----------



## Click (Jul 13, 2016)

Beautiful sky. Great shot, Kerry. 8)


----------



## Kerry B (Jul 13, 2016)

Dik Dik early morning glorious light. Kenya. 300f2.8ii on 5dmkiii.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 13, 2016)

Kerry B, very nice. You're right. The shadows aren't harsh and the the overall effect is pleasing.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 14, 2016)

From the wilds of Alberta (my back yard), puppy love. Sadly, a heavy crop.

Jack


----------



## eml58 (Jul 14, 2016)

Kerry B said:


> Great images Edward.
> 
> Here is one of those magic moments on safari, mother and calf walking off into the sunset. Canon 5dmkiii and 300f2.8ii lens.



Hi Kery B, very nice, your right, these are the moments we look forward to, I go twice a year to Africa, sometimes 3 times, never enough, always looking forward to the next trip.


----------



## eml58 (Jul 14, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> From the wilds of Alberta (my back yard), puppy love. Sadly, a heavy crop.
> 
> Jack



Nice one Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 14, 2016)

Thanks Edward. While I love your photos, it can be a little depressing not having any time to shoot something of my own. I think someone knew I needed a boost today!  What a lark it was. 

Jack


----------



## Click (Jul 14, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> From the wilds of Alberta (my back yard), puppy love. Sadly, a heavy crop.
> 
> Jack



 Very nice shot, Jack.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 14, 2016)

Jack,
What a catch!
Though they look like foxes to me.
Hope you have more shots.
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 14, 2016)

Thanks guys. Yes they are only foxes, obviously quite young based on their playfulness - any guesses?

I was not exactly thrilled with 4 FPS.  Also, a shady location, so ISO's pushed upward to 4000. My observatory would have been a wonderful shooting location but they never returned after I headed up there.

Jack


----------



## eml58 (Jul 15, 2016)

So, the stories are true, Piglet is no more, at least this one.

Had followed this Older Female & her young Sub Adult Female Cub for an hour when we came upon a Family group of Wild Pigs, the Sub Adult had seen them way before us and had run out ahead and got behind them, the Mother placed herself between the Family (feeding) and the Den, when the Sub Adult tore into them and they scattered, this young Pig headed straight for home, wrong decision, we were placed about 10 metres from the finale when the Mother took the Young Pig at the Den opening in a cloud of dust.

Pigs always turn around at the Den Opening and go in backwards, it's hard wired into them, those 2 seconds were the difference in this case.

1Dx II & 200-400f/4


----------



## Click (Jul 15, 2016)

Another great shot, Edward. 8)


----------



## 2n10 (Jul 15, 2016)

eml58 said:


> So, the stories are true, Piglet is no more, at least this one.
> 
> Had followed this Older Female & her young Sub Adult Female Cub for an hour when we came upon a Family group of Wild Pigs, the Sub Adult had seen them way before us and had run out ahead and got behind them, the Mother placed herself between the Family (feeding) and the Den, when the Sub Adult tore into them and they scattered, this young Pig headed straight for home, wrong decision, we were placed about 10 metres from the finale when the Mother took the Young Pig at the Den opening in a cloud of dust.
> 
> ...



Well done. I thought it was Pumba.


----------



## eml58 (Jul 15, 2016)

2n10 said:


> Well done. I thought it was Pumba.



Cousins I think


----------



## eml58 (Jul 16, 2016)

Change of Scene, it's clear we are not the only ones that enjoy a Beautiful Sunset.

1Dx & 200-400f/4

Vumbura Plains Okavango Delta July 2016


----------



## eml58 (Jul 16, 2016)

I was stunned to find out these Sable are extremely rare, the large Male in the background is apparently worth around USD$500k, they breed these Guys as a result in Sth Africa.

1Dx II & 200-400f/4

Vumbura Plains Okavango Delta.


----------



## eml58 (Jul 16, 2016)

The day before we found this Young Lady chowing down on a Baboon she had pulled from a troop, quite brave as some of the Baboons in the Troop would have been similar in weight as her.

1Dx II & 200-400f/4

Vumbura Plains Okavango Delta

July 2016


----------



## gary samples (Jul 18, 2016)

eml58 said:


> The day before we found this Young Lady chowing down on a Baboon she had pulled from a troop, quite brave as some of the Baboons in the Troop would have been similar in weight as her.
> 
> 1Dx II & 200-400f/4
> 
> ...


beautiful shot


----------



## eml58 (Jul 18, 2016)

Thanks Gary

1Dx II & 100-400 II


----------



## Click (Jul 18, 2016)

Awesome. Beautiful shots. Keep posting. Well done, Edward.


----------



## eml58 (Jul 18, 2016)

Thanks Click, I purchased the 100-400 II so my Son would have something useful on the end of his 1Dx II, have to admit I liked this Lens, not as much as the 200-400 f/4, but having not taken the 70-200f/2.8 I found quite often I had to borrow the 100-400 from my Lad as the 200-400f/4 was too long at 200.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 18, 2016)

eml58 said:


> Thanks Click, I purchased the 100-400 II so my Son would have something useful on the end of his 1Dx II, have to admit I liked this Lens, not as much as the 200-400 f/4, but having not taken the 70-200f/2.8 I found quite often I had to borrow the 100-400 from my Lad as the 200-400f/4 was too long at 200.



Isn't it nice to have the "problem"? 

Jack


----------



## eml58 (Jul 19, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Click, I purchased the 100-400 II so my Son would have something useful on the end of his 1Dx II, have to admit I liked this Lens, not as much as the 200-400 f/4, but having not taken the 70-200f/2.8 I found quite often I had to borrow the 100-400 from my Lad as the 200-400f/4 was too long at 200.
> ...



If only this was the largest to confront us.


----------



## Alangeli (Jul 19, 2016)

Green Leguan with 5Dsr ...


----------



## eml58 (Jul 19, 2016)

Alangeli said:


>



Beautiful, Ugly as Hell, but Beautiful.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 19, 2016)

Alangeli said:


>



What a handsome intelligent looking creature!

Jack


----------



## eml58 (Jul 19, 2016)

1Dx II & 200-400f/4

Mala Mala Sth Africa June 2016


----------



## Click (Jul 19, 2016)

Very nice shot. Well done, Edward.


----------



## Northstar (Jul 23, 2016)

eml58 said:


> 1Dx II & 200-400f/4
> 
> Mala Mala Sth Africa June 2016



As usual, great photos Edward! Thanks so much for sharing!
North


----------



## RBC5 (Jul 23, 2016)

Alangeli said:


>



That is one self-satisfied reptile. Well done! I like the colors.


----------



## candyman (Jul 23, 2016)

RBC5 said:


> Alangeli said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




+1
It is that my wife does not like this kind of animal but the colors go with our interior colors ;D


----------



## Alangeli (Jul 24, 2016)

> +1
> It is that my wife does not like this kind of animal but the colors go with our interior colors ;D



Thank you all for your comments.
Its already on one of our walls, mainly for the nice colors (size 48x32 inch) ...


----------



## gary samples (Jul 30, 2016)

1Dx


----------



## Click (Jul 30, 2016)

gary samples said:


> 1Dx



Great shot, Gary. Excellent timing. 8)


----------



## eml58 (Jul 31, 2016)

Zara Okavango Delta Botswana July 2016


----------



## Click (Jul 31, 2016)

eml58 said:


> Zara Okavango Delta Botswana July 2016



Beautiful picture. 8) I really like this picture. Well done, Edward.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi Gary. 
Is this the same shot posted once before or another shot at the same (similar) place, going the other way? Regardless of the answer to this it is a great shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



gary samples said:


> 1Dx


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi Edward. 
Lovely shot, something is definitely getting the look, fitting title. 

Cheers, Graham. 



eml58 said:


> Zara Okavango Delta Botswana July 2016


----------



## eml58 (Jul 31, 2016)

Thank you Gentlemen, appreciated.

This Image shot at ISO 3200 1Dx II

Okavango Delta July 2016


----------



## K-amps (Jul 31, 2016)

He did not like me stalking him.... 

The difference between Reptiles and Mammals is, mammals will try and scare you without engaging, Reptiles are usually the other way... and I kept my distance thanks to the reach of the 100-400mm mk.II and 80D.

LaFortuna: Costa Rica


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 31, 2016)

K-amps, very nice - how big is this guy?

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi Edward. 
Yet another gorgeous shot, thank you for sharing. 

Cheers, Graham. 



eml58 said:


> Thank you Gentlemen, appreciated.
> 
> This Image shot at ISO 3200 1Dx II
> 
> Okavango Delta July 2016


----------



## K-amps (Jul 31, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> K-amps, very nice - how big is this guy?
> 
> Jack



Thanks Jack.

Funny you ask, he was not very big... hind legs to tip of head, about 10-11 inches, but the tail itself was quite long, about twice that. Overall a good meter long.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi K-amps. 
Nice shot, great colour. 

Cheers, Graham. 



K-amps said:


> He did not like me stalking him....
> 
> The difference between Reptiles and Mammals is, mammals will try and scare you without engaging, Reptiles are usually the other way... and I kept my distance thanks to the reach of the 100-400mm mk.II and 80D.
> 
> LaFortuna: Costa Rica


----------



## K-amps (Jul 31, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi K-amps.
> Nice shot, great colour.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Much appreciate Graham.


----------



## gary samples (Jul 31, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Gary.
> Is this the same shot posted once before or another shot at the same (similar) place, going the other way? Regardless of the answer to this it is a great shot.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


same place different shot different crossing I did the sun light shot first and then the backlit idea came to me later !


----------



## Northstar (Aug 1, 2016)

gary samples said:


> 1Dx



Very nice!


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 1, 2016)

I wasn't sure if this belongs in the animal thread or the flower thread but here goes. The colours have been barely adjusted but the lighting at the time was excellent


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi Gary. 
Wow. That is too cool, being able to go back and get repeat performances. I thought I recognised the location, was this jump in the opposite direction too, that is what made me question it, my brain recollects the other shot being in the other direction? 
I liked the first posting, (may not have said so) and I like this one too, any chance that you could link to the previous shot for comparison sake, I looked and couldn't find it, probably didn't go back far enough. 

Cheers, Graham. 



gary samples said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Gary.
> ...


----------



## eml58 (Aug 3, 2016)

1Dx II & 200-400f/4

Mala Mala Sth Africa June 2016


----------



## gary samples (Aug 3, 2016)

eml58 said:


> 1Dx II & 200-400f/4
> 
> Mala Mala Sth Africa June 2016


beautiful work one of my favorite cats !!


----------



## Click (Aug 3, 2016)

eml58 said:


> 1Dx II & 200-400f/4
> 
> Mala Mala Sth Africa June 2016



That's a very nice picture, Eldar. Well done.


----------



## monkey44 (Aug 3, 2016)

Like that bee shot - have several with bees on those flowers, so it must like them. I's surely say it belongs in animal shots, as it's not the flower that's in focus -- altho, it could 'bee' in both or either


----------



## Eldar (Aug 3, 2016)

Click said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > 1Dx II & 200-400f/4
> ...


He he, I wish it was mine, but alas ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 3, 2016)

Eldar said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > eml58 said:
> ...



Click why didn't you give me the credit! 

Jack


----------



## Click (Aug 3, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...



Oops! :-[ Sorry Edward. (Not enough coffee this morning)


----------



## eml58 (Aug 5, 2016)

Click said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...



Quite Ok Click, and I know the problem, can't get my head going until I've had at least a few ounces of Espresso in the mornings, always an issue on Safari, where to carry the coffee until things get warmed up & working


----------



## eml58 (Aug 7, 2016)

1Dx II & 100-400 II

Zarafa Okavango Delta Botswana, July 2016


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 7, 2016)

Edward, that's a really nice one!

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 7, 2016)

Hi Edward. 
That is a superb shot, I love to see these big cat shots of yours, (and other people's too) a real pleasure. 

Cheers, Graham.



eml58 said:


> 1Dx II & 100-400 II
> 
> Zarafa Okavango Delta Botswana, July 2016


----------



## gary samples (Aug 7, 2016)

1Dx


----------



## gary samples (Aug 8, 2016)

1Dx


----------



## gary samples (Aug 8, 2016)

1Dx


----------



## Click (Aug 8, 2016)

I really like your shots, Gary. Well done.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 8, 2016)

Gary,
All very nice!
The silhouette is especially dramatic.
-r


----------



## eml58 (Aug 9, 2016)

Wonderful Images Gary, in particular the Silhouette, not an easy Wildlife Image, they generally don't get the memo regards keeping still.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 11, 2016)

A little story goes with this shot - it's just a beaver and it resides off and on in my back yard pond. Its main pond is a few hundred yards upstream but it seems they like to have more than one safe haven. Anyway, my pond is dammed but I have put in a culvert of sorts to prevent the undesirable flooding of my lawn. Mr Beaver visits every day, sometimes two or three times to plug it up. Everyday, I take the shovel and work at dislodging branches, bull rushes and whatever and every day he repairs it (seldom see him cause it's usually at night) and today when I went to check if he'd been there, there he was and there was enough light to get a shot. Tomorrow morning my lawn will be flooded and the whole process repeats until one of us gets tired of it. 

Jack


----------



## Click (Aug 11, 2016)

Cool story, Jack... And nice picture.  Who's gonna win? ;D


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 11, 2016)

Click said:


> Cool story, Jack... And nice picture.  Who's gonna win? ;D



I think most naturalist would claim that only trapping solves the problem and that's what happened two years ago when a neighbor complained (water was only rising on county land, not his but they didn't verify adequately). Once the beavers were gone it was like the death of a whole ecosystem. So, earlier this summer I contacted the county and chastised them that they had trapped without actually confirming the property lines and the degree of the beaver's negative impact. So far no more trapping has occurred and I once again have a wetland for photography (if I could just finish my all-consuming granite project).

However, I think I have forfeited the right to complain to the county!  Now I have a new idea involving rerouting the creek so dam overflow is channeled where it's more esthetic and contained, just below my garden but I suspect I wouldn't get approval for such a venture. 

Jack

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 11, 2016)

Not technically very good but maybe worth posting ..... from the wilderness of my back yard .... guess who won?

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 13, 2016)

Boy I'm on a role. Had to cut grass and there it was a big dangerous venomous rattlesnake ... oops ... actually a tiny Prairie garter snake. Still, it was an excuse to grab the camera and fun!  Unfortunately late evening and low light, 300 X2 with not enough DOF.

Jack


----------



## Click (Aug 13, 2016)

Very nice picture, Jack.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 13, 2016)

Jack,
You're doing nicely.
Keep shooting.
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 14, 2016)

Thanks guys. Well, September was to be the big transition date from granite cutting to 1DX II but now I'm being tempted by 30 MPs! That would be another wait! 

It really has been a bummer being so involved with work this summer.

Jack


----------



## eml58 (Aug 14, 2016)

Almost no need to move from your back yard Jack, just sit there and let it all come to you, no Grizzlies around your area ???.

Enjoyed the series Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 14, 2016)

eml58 said:


> Almost no need to move from your back yard Jack, just sit there and let it all come to you, no Grizzlies around your area ???.
> 
> Enjoyed the series Jack.



You're an inspiration, Edward. You did see the black panther fighting with the wolf ... or have I got mixed up here. I was so hoping for better results but you know how that goes. I was imagining I was on one of your safaris!

No, but apparently there are black bears but it would be more than unusual for one of them to show up in my back yard; that's about it. A skunk went in my shed yesterday so maybe another animal shot will materialize. All in all I am very blessed to be living on an acreage, in spite of all the work. Now if I was in Gary's shoes living in Utah, now that would be .....

Other than African, for wildlife that is, where are you planning to shoot in the future?

Jack


----------



## Ryananthony (Aug 18, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Not technically very good but maybe worth posting ..... from the wilderness of my back yard .... guess who won?
> 
> Jack



How lucky are you to see foxes in backyard? I have never seen one before, except for this one time I was driving down a highway and in a field to my right I saw what I believe was a fox, in gorgeous golden hour light in some tall yellow grass. By the time a turned around, the animal was no longer in sight. It was most likely a golden retriever or something similar as it was some farm land with houses not far away. But I would like to believe it was a fox. 

On the topic of backyard animals, here are two of a family of 4 raccoons that seem to have made home right beside our house. Theses shots really had me wishing I had a faster lens. f6.3 handheld is not fast enough for moving subjects in the shadows sometimes. 

5d3 Sigma 150-600C


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 19, 2016)

Ryananthony, that's a cute shot. I don't have any raccoons, and as I understand it that's probably best. 

I do have skunks but so far no pics. One was in the shed but I was reluctant to go in there to encourage it to leave.

Jack


----------



## AdamFichna (Sep 2, 2016)

Raccoon Dogs
Canon 1D Mark III, Canon 400mm 2.8 IS


----------



## Click (Sep 2, 2016)

AdamFichna said:


> Raccon Dogs
> Canon 1D Mark III, Canon 400mm 2.8 IS



So cute.  Nice shot, Adam.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 3, 2016)

Click said:


> AdamFichna said:
> 
> 
> > Raccon Dogs
> ...



+1 

Jack


----------



## stochasticmotions (Sep 11, 2016)

From a recent trip to the Cataloochie Valley in the Great Smoky Mountains. Hiking along a path next to a creek, we had stopped at a point to take pictures of the creek when this fella took off by us on the path. He must not have heard us due to the running water until he was quite close. It stopped up the path and looked back long enough to get in a few shots, then kept on wandering up the path.

Shot taken with 5DS and 100-400LII at ISO 1600, wide open in aperture mode. 





What a rack by Barry Scully, on Flickr


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 29, 2016)

Grizzly bear finding lunch 

7D2 with 100-400 Mk2 @400mm, ISO 800, uncropped


----------



## candyman (Sep 29, 2016)

@Mikehit 
Just wonderful pictures  
I prefer to see them like this instead of seeing them in a zoo


----------



## Click (Sep 29, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> Grizzly bear finding lunch
> 
> 7D2 with 100-400 Mk2 @400mm, ISO 800, uncropped



Great shots, Mike.


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 29, 2016)

Leopard at sunrise in Mala Mala, South Africa
Lilac Breasted Roller, preening


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 29, 2016)

Thank you Click, thank you Scott. 

it is certainly great to see these in the wild doing what bears do


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 29, 2016)

AdamFichna said:


> Raccoon Dogs
> Canon 1D Mark III, Canon 400mm 2.8 IS



sweet!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 29, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> Thank you Click, thank you Scott.
> 
> it is certainly great to see these in the wild doing what bears do



Very nice .... where abouts were these guys?

Nice to see a few new super posts in this thread!

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 29, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Click, thank you Scott.
> ...



Thanks, Jack. It was a place called Great Bear Lodge, a floating lodge in Smith Inlet located on the west coast just above Vancouver Island. Four days with no email, no phone, wonderful wildlife a superb scenery. Weather wasn't bad either.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 29, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Mikehit said:
> ...



Wonderful! So, I kind of know where you were given that I was at Haida Gwaii recently. That area is amazing and I might just try to get over to where you were sometime. We're hoping for another trip with our small motorhome back to Haida Gwaii this coming summer. While driving back home to Alberta from Prince Rupert, I tried for a couple days without success to locate a Spirit Bear in the area around Rosswood, north of Terrace, BC. The local folk directed me where to look, but to no avail. Lots of B bears along the road but no grizzlies.

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 29, 2016)

Apparently there's a place just (I say, 'just' - about 200km apparently) where you can fly in by seaplane and there are public viewing platforms where you can watch grizzlies without the cost of tour places like Great Bear Lodge or Knight's Inlet. If I remember where it was I will drop you a PM.


----------



## Kerry B (Sep 29, 2016)

So fortunate to see Jaguar on my recent trip to the Pantanal.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 29, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> Apparently there's a place just (I say, 'just' - about 200km apparently) where you can fly in by seaplane and there are public viewing platforms where you can watch grizzlies without the cost of tour places like Great Bear Lodge or Knight's Inlet. If I remember where it was I will drop you a PM.



Thanks. Now that would be well worth it. I've spent too much on gear and can't afford expensive tours.

However, for not much more than the cost of gas, the old motorhome because it's only 22' long allows us to visit most out of the way places in touring the west and with good solar up top we have enough AC power to not be totally roughing it. Lucky to live close to the mountains and BC.

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 29, 2016)

Just spoke with the good wife and the place was Bella Coola and it not where I thought it was - instead it is on the western edge of Tweedsmuir Provincial Park which means that Hada Gwaii will have you in the right region and you can get there by road.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 29, 2016)

Kerry B, lovely and what an experience.

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 29, 2016)

Lovely shot,Kerry. When we were in Canada earlier in the month, we met a guy who is one of the managers for a wildlife tour company and he raved about the Pantanal. A close run thing with there and tigers in India...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 29, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> Just spoke with the good wife and the place was Bella Coola and it not where I thought it was - instead it is on the western edge of Tweedsmuir Provincial Park which means that Hada Gwaii will have you in the right region and you can get there by road.



Thanks! Next trip, we will be more aware of many things and hopefully can get over to that region since it's not too far. It might sound funny, but I was too focused on shooting eagles and that influenced our one month holiday excessively. When I finally found the right place I had more than enough eagle opportunities, but that didn't happen until near the end of our trip. Regardless, just wondering around country like that is good for the soul.

Jack


----------



## Kerry B (Sep 29, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> Lovely shot,Kerry. When we were in Canada earlier in the month, we met a guy who is one of the managers for a wildlife tour company and he raved about the Pantanal. A close run thing with there and tigers in India...


Many thanks, the Pantanal is wonderful, great sightings of Jaguar and River Otters as well as loads of birds. Great experience.


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 29, 2016)

Thank you Jack.

These were taken in Mala Mala, South Africa, adjacent to Kruger National Park.

Had great luck seeing 8 leopards, got some night shots, and watched a pair mate. My guide said he had never seen mating in the 16 years he has been a guide.

Scott


----------



## jmeyer (Oct 1, 2016)

7D MKII, EF500 F4 and 1.4xIII

Coyote at a local park, 12:30pm, just watching local traffic drive by.


----------



## Click (Oct 1, 2016)

Kerry B said:


> So fortunate to see Jaguar on my recent trip to the Pantanal.



Great shot, Kerry. 8)


----------



## eml58 (Oct 1, 2016)

scottkinfw said:


> Leopard at sunrise in Mala Mala, South Africa
> Lilac Breasted Roller, preening



Nice Scott, good to see you had the opportunity to see Leopards in their element, Mala Mala & Londolozi remain the best places I've found to date to see Leopards in Africa.


----------



## eml58 (Oct 1, 2016)

Kerry B said:


> So fortunate to see Jaguar on my recent trip to the Pantanal.



Wonderful & well shot, yet to see one, always hopeful in the future.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 1, 2016)

Hi jmeyer. 
Nice shot, striking pose. 

Cheers, Graham. 



jmeyer said:


> 7D MKII, EF500 F4 and 1.4xIII
> 
> Coyote at a local park, 12:30pm, just watching local traffic drive by.


----------



## Kerry B (Oct 1, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Kerry B, lovely and what an experience.
> 
> Jack


Thanks Jack, yes an experience I will never forget.


----------



## Kerry B (Oct 1, 2016)

This was one of the images of a Giant River Otter I wanted to take, head out of the water looking at me and so close to the boat. Pantanal.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 1, 2016)

Now, that's a portrait. He looks so fore lorn, like you should just put both hands on the sides of his head and give him a big kiss. 

Jack


----------



## Eldar (Oct 10, 2016)

Leopard from Serengeti.

5DSR + 600 f4L IS II


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi Eldar. 
Lovely shot of a beautiful beast. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Eldar said:


> Leopard from Serengeti.
> 
> 5DSR + 600 f4L IS II


----------



## Eldar (Oct 11, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Eldar.
> Lovely shot of a beautiful beast.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


----------



## luka567 (Apr 2, 2017)

A careful little one by Luka Rifelj, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 2, 2017)

Very nice shot, Luka.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 3, 2017)

Hi Luka. 
Cute little fellow, very nice composition. Is it a Filigree Siberian Hamster?  Possibly called Basil? 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## kodakrome (Apr 3, 2017)

I think I'm gonna need a bigger kayak.


----------



## Click (Apr 3, 2017)

kodakrome said:


> I think I'm gonna need a bigger kayak.



;D

Very nice picture, kodakrome.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 3, 2017)

Click said:


> kodakrome said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'm gonna need a bigger kayak.
> ...



+1 so cute.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 3, 2017)

Hi Kodakrome. 
That is a great shot, very funny caption. 

Cheers, Graham. 



kodakrome said:


> I think I'm gonna need a bigger kayak.


----------



## kodakrome (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks for the comments, guys!


----------



## luka567 (Apr 4, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, Luka.


Thank you, Click!



Valvebounce said:


> Hi Luka.
> Cute little fellow, very nice composition. Is it a Filigree Siberian Hamster?  Possibly called Basil?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Hello, 

Graham, I thought it is some sort of a rat, not a hamster, I think. 

Best regards, Luka



Joys of winter by Luka Rifelj, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 4, 2017)

I really like this shot. Well done, Luka.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi Luka. 
Another great shot of the dog playing in the snow. 
The Filigree Siberian Hamster called Basil is a reference to an old comedy show from the BBC, Fawlty Towers, Manuel the Spanish waiter bought a Filigree Siberian Hamster (that is what the shopkeeper told Manuel the rat was) and named it Basil after the hotel owner. 
See the farce unfold here https://youtu.be/thVxBtP3eDU. 

Cheers, Graham. 



luka567 said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice shot, Luka.
> ...


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 4, 2017)

Canon 7DII, EF 100-400 II at 400mm, cropped for width only

Walker Lake, NV


----------



## Click (Apr 5, 2017)

Very nice picture, 2n10.


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 5, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice picture, 2n10.



Thank you, Click


----------



## Besisika (Apr 7, 2017)

Lemur of Madagascar.


Lemurs-Gasy_001 by Alain, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 7, 2017)

Besisika said:


> Lemur of Madagascar.



I really like this shot. Well done, Besisika.


----------



## Besisika (Apr 7, 2017)

Click said:


> Besisika said:
> 
> 
> > Lemur of Madagascar.
> ...


Glad you like it. Will have more of them on Flickr by tomorrow. Came back from Madagascan vacation and still adapting to cold weather of Canada


----------



## digigal (Apr 7, 2017)

Besisika said:


> Lemur of Madagascar.
> 
> Nice! Also like the chameleon shots. We're going back there in September--just love the lemurs and their hands! Fascinating to watch. Too bad the country is such a basket case socially and financially which means the habitat for the lemurs is being continually destroyed for the desperate people to eke out a meager survival.
> Catherine


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 8, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Luka.
> Cute little fellow, very nice composition. Is it a Filigree Siberian Hamster?  Possibly called Basil?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



;D

I think that Fawlty Towers humour was lost on Luka !


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 8, 2017)

Sporgon said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Luka.
> ...



Can't win them all. 

Jack


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 8, 2017)

Lovely Lemur shot Besisika.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 8, 2017)

Hi Sporgon. 
Swing and a miss, just hope I didn't frighten Luka away with my warped sense of humour! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Sporgon said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Luka.
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 8, 2017)

Hi Alain. 
Nice shot, lemurs are such humerous critters to watch. 

Cheers Graham. 



Besisika said:


> Lemur of Madagascar.


----------



## sedwards (Apr 15, 2017)

I got to spend the morning filling my memory card with pics of a red fox with 6 kits. I still have to go through them but here is one that stood still for a nice pose.


_DIV33291 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 15, 2017)

So cute  Nicely done, Stuart.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 15, 2017)

Click said:


> So cute  Nicely done, Stuart.



Love it.

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 15, 2017)

Click said:


> So cute  Nicely done, Stuart.



+1


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 15, 2017)

And here's one that's not so cute ;D



Brown Anole lizard(Anolis sagrei) by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 15, 2017)

serendipidy said:


> And here's one that's not so cute ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Brown Anole lizard(Anolis sagrei) by Eric Johnson, on Flickr



Looks cute and lovable to me!

Jack


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 15, 2017)

Douglas Squirrel (Chickaree) © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## DominoDude (Apr 15, 2017)

Edible frog - _Pelophylax esculentus_
One out of a total of 19 different amphibians - toads, frogs and newts - found in Sweden. The second shot shows a male and female in amplexus.


Deleting photos before they get to be someone else's profit.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 15, 2017)

DominoDude said:


> Edible frog - _Pelophylax esculentus_
> One out of a total of 19 different amphibians - toads, frogs and newts - found in Sweden. The second shot shows a male and female in amplexus.



Be considerate, you might be hurting their feelings by identifying them as male/female!  Nice shot.

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 15, 2017)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Douglas Squirrel (Chickaree) © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



That's a cute one. Very nice, Keith!


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 15, 2017)

DominoDude said:


> Edible frog - _Pelophylax esculentus_
> One out of a total of 19 different amphibians - toads, frogs and newts - found in Sweden. The second shot shows a male and female in amplexus.



I'm glad you cleared that up. I thought they were just playing a game of "leapfrog" ;D


----------



## SteveM (Apr 15, 2017)

With the 2 frogs together, I suspect they are wrestling. The one underneath should keep its nose above water though in the event it croaks.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 15, 2017)

The frogs in my pond are trysexual. 

I was quite surprised to see the color of deer eyes with flash. Even if the flash is not straight on, they don't display correctly.

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 15, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> The frogs in my pond are trysexual.
> 
> I was quite surprised to see the color of deer eyes with flash. Even if the flash is not straight on, they don't display correctly.
> 
> Jack



Its from Quebec - obviously a French tricolour.


----------



## DominoDude (Apr 16, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> DominoDude said:
> 
> 
> > Edible frog - _Pelophylax esculentus_
> ...


hehe Jack, I identify them by the size difference.
And as you mention yours being trysexual - similar happens around here, too. You can see them being stacked 3 croakers high, or worse. The poor female have to drag them all around.


----------



## DominoDude (Apr 16, 2017)

serendipidy said:


> DominoDude said:
> 
> 
> > Edible frog - _Pelophylax esculentus_
> ...



It's the scientific expression for the mating embrace, many don't know what it's called.


----------



## Cog (May 5, 2017)

Oryx:


----------



## Click (May 5, 2017)

Cog said:


> Oryx:



Lovely shots, Cog. 8) Well done.


----------



## clbayley (May 25, 2017)

Hangin' around in Jasper this weekend...


----------



## Ryananthony (May 25, 2017)

clbayley said:


> Hangin' around in Jasper this weekend...



Great photo clbayley!

Ive been meaning to get out to Jasper, I have some family living there. I hope to be as lucky when I'm up there.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 25, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> clbayley said:
> 
> 
> > Hangin' around in Jasper this weekend...
> ...



+1 V nice. I'd love to be out there too but I'm house bound with chores so I have to take what's local - and here is the best I could do the other day! 

Jack


----------



## Click (May 25, 2017)

clbayley said:


> Hangin' around in Jasper this weekend...



 Very nice picture, clbayley. I really like this shot.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (May 29, 2017)

*Red squirrel, Weardale, UK*







Scarce and threatened in the UK, but we still have a viable wild population in the north of England.

This is uncropped @ 560mm, and "in the field" not from a hide or similar.

7D Mk II, 100-400mm Mk II, Sigma 1.4x TC.


----------



## lion rock (May 29, 2017)

*Re: Red squirrel, Weardale, UK*

Say hi!
So cute!
-r



Keith_Reeder said:


> Scarce and threatened in the UK, but we still have a viable wild population in the north of England.
> 
> This is uncropped @ 560mm, and "in the field" not from a hide or similar.
> 
> 7D Mk II, 100-400mm Mk II, Sigma 1.4x TC.


----------



## Click (May 29, 2017)

+1

So cute! 

Well done, Keith.


----------



## kodakrome (May 29, 2017)

I wouldn't say that this is my best animal shot...but it is my newest one. Taken this morning when a five footer decided to walk in front of me while I was trying to shoot some birds. Where I live, looking down can be more important than looking up.


----------



## Ryananthony (May 29, 2017)

kodakrome said:


> I wouldn't say that this is my best animal shot...but it is my newest one. Taken this morning when a five footer decided to walk in front of me while I was trying to shoot some birds. Where I live, looking down can be more important than looking up.



Knowing nothing about these wild beasts, even whether or not it is a crocodile or alligator, do you actually have to worry about being attacked by a "five footer?"


----------



## kodakrome (May 29, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> kodakrome said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't say that this is my best animal shot...but it is my newest one. Taken this morning when a five footer decided to walk in front of me while I was trying to shoot some birds. Where I live, looking down can be more important than looking up.
> ...



It's a gator. A young one, not real big yet. As they get longer, they also get wider. An eight foot gator will probably be twice as wide as this one. Being behind one seems pretty safe. If you're in front of one, that's a different story.


----------



## Pookie (May 30, 2017)

Recent, free-diving with a 5D4 and 35 1.4 II...


----------



## Click (May 30, 2017)

Pookie said:


> Recent, free-diving with a 5D4 and 35 1.4 II...



Beautiful series. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## lion rock (May 30, 2017)

+1
-r



Click said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > Recent, free-diving with a 5D4 and 35 1.4 II...
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 30, 2017)

Great recent shots, guys! Since we're into water, her is my discovery this afternoon while shooting a duck. A first for me.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (May 30, 2017)

nice ones Jack.
I have one trapped in the deer net, afraid it succumbed to the heat since I was gone for a few days to a funeral.
-r


----------



## Click (May 30, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Great recent shots, guys! Since we're into water, her is my discovery this afternoon while shooting a duck. A first for me.
> 
> Jack



Very nice, Jack. I really like the first one.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 30, 2017)

Thanks guys. Second childhood is taking over.

Jack


----------



## kodakrome (Jun 11, 2017)

I was almost attacked today by a vicious, man-eating squirrel. My life was saved when I threw him a peanut.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi Kodakrome. 
Nice, it looks like a ferocious animal, fancy risking life and limb to get within 5m* of such a beast! 
*Just wondering, how accurate is the estimate from the exif of 4.2m (14ft)? 

Cheers, Graham. 



kodakrome said:


> I was almost attacked today by a vicious, man-eating squirrel. My life was saved when I threw him a peanut.


----------



## kodakrome (Jun 11, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Kodakrome.
> Nice, it looks like a ferocious animal, fancy risking life and limb to get within 5m* of such a beast!
> *Just wondering, how accurate is the estimate from the exif of 4.2m (14ft)?
> 
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi Kodakrome. 
Thanks for checking, I never cease to be amazed at the information that these 'simple' devices can provide us. 

Cheers, Graham. 



kodakrome said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Kodakrome.
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 12, 2017)

Here's an even more ferocious animal but I was protected by the wall at the Montreal Biodome. 70mm, so you know how close I was.

Jack


----------



## Pookie (Jun 12, 2017)

Free diving the island of Maui and Lanai... I chase a lot of turtles and wildlife.

Canon 5D4 w/35mm f/1.4 II


----------



## Click (Jun 12, 2017)

Pookie said:


> Free diving the island of Maui and Lanai... I chase a lot of turtles and wildlife.
> 
> Canon 5D4 w/35mm f/1.4 II



Very nice shots, Pookie.


----------



## Pookie (Jun 12, 2017)

Click said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > Free diving the island of Maui and Lanai... I chase a lot of turtles and wildlife.
> ...



Thanks Click...


----------



## LSeries (Jun 12, 2017)

Common Lizard, Canon 70D + EF 100mm f/2.8L IS USM:




Common Lizard by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## kodakrome (Jun 13, 2017)

Went to the park this morning, checking out the usual suspects. Unfortunately, it was a low light situation and I was forced to shoot at high ISO's. And I was forced to share the bike path with an ugly gator.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 13, 2017)

Nice/interesting. Does anyone ever get attacked or do they just meander on their way. Will they approach you if, say, you're picnicking? 

Jack


----------



## Click (Jun 13, 2017)

Nice series, kodakrome.


----------



## kodakrome (Jun 13, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Nice/interesting. Does anyone ever get attacked or do they just meander on their way. Will they approach you if, say, you're picnicking?
> 
> Jack



Jack, that’s an interesting subject. I took those shots at a state park – Huntington Beach State Park in South Carolina. It’s on the ocean, but the park has two large inland bodies of water – a saltwater marsh and a fresh water lagoon. What you don’t see in that picture, that concrete path has water on both sides of it. The gators are constantly walking back and forth to get from one side to the other . The gators usually stay in or at the edge of the water – they’re nowhere near any picnic areas.
You’re usually safe if you’re facing the side or tail. Could be more risky if you’re face to face. They don’t attack often, but they may attack if they feel threatened, or during mating season when the female is protecting the eggs. There are signs all over the park telling people not to approach gators, and especially not to feed them. They do not want gators to associate humans with food, because then they become dangerous. When that happens, the park service has to take down the gator. 
They have signs up warning people “A fed gator is a dead gator”.
Oh by the way, that concrete path is eight feet wide, so it's easy to tell how big that one is. Thank goodness I didn't have to get out my tape measure.


----------



## kodakrome (Jun 13, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice series, kodakrome.



Thanks, Click


----------



## gh4photos (Jun 26, 2017)

black bear sow
Yellowstone N.P.


----------



## Click (Jun 26, 2017)

gh4photos said:


> black bear sow
> Yellowstone N.P.



Very nice picture. Well done, gh4photos. 8)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 26, 2017)

Click said:


> gh4photos said:
> 
> 
> > black bear sow
> ...



+1 A fine specimen.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 26, 2017)

kodakrome said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Nice/interesting. Does anyone ever get attacked or do they just meander on their way. Will they approach you if, say, you're picnicking?
> ...



Thanks for that! Not unlike our bear situation where they still roam free. It's nice they are valued and protected.

Jack


----------



## kodakrome (Jun 29, 2017)

gh4photos said:


> black bear sow
> Yellowstone N.P.



Very nice bear shot, gh4.


----------



## kodakrome (Jun 29, 2017)

Another day, another gator.


----------



## hbr (Jun 30, 2017)

kodakrome,
You be careful and don't get eaten, you hear?
;D

Brian


----------



## Click (Jun 30, 2017)

Very nice shot, kodakrome.


----------



## kodakrome (Jun 30, 2017)

hbr said:


> kodakrome,
> You be careful and don't get eaten, you hear?
> ;D
> 
> Brian


Excellent advice Brian!
I try to stay far enough away so I don't seem threatening to them. And I try to approach them from the side and not head on. And really, size matters - the bigger they are, the farther away I am.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 30, 2017)

And today's dose of cuteness.....

7D2 and Tamron 150-600 at 600mm from a canoe....


----------



## Click (Jun 30, 2017)

So cute.

Nicely done, Don.


----------



## rpt (Jul 1, 2017)

Click said:


> So cute.
> 
> Nicely done, Don.


Lovely shot Don!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 1, 2017)

Hi Don. 
Really nice, perfect parting in the grass (reeds?) really frames the shot perfectly. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Don Haines said:


> And today's dose of cuteness.....
> 
> 7D2 and Tamron 150-600 at 600mm from a canoe....


----------



## clbayley (Jul 1, 2017)

Why do meerkats get all the love? Here is a ground squirrel auditioning for Disney.


----------



## Click (Jul 1, 2017)

Lovely light. Nice shot, clbayley.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 2, 2017)

Hi clbayley. 
I think the answer to your question is meerkats look a bit cuter,   and ground squirrels can't sell insurance. : ;D
Very nice shot, good light, nice pose and I like the background too. 

Cheers, Graham. 



clbayley said:


> Why do meerkats get all the love? Here is a ground squirrel auditioning for Disney.


----------



## foo (Jul 2, 2017)

red squirrel this afternoon


----------



## Click (Jul 2, 2017)

foo said:


> red squirrel this afternoon



So cute. Nicely done, foo.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 3, 2017)

clbayley said:


> Why do meerkats get all the love?



Not a meerkat, just a mere cat.....and pissed off because the silly human is standing in her box....


----------



## clbayley (Jul 3, 2017)

Such black eyes...check that cat for a soul...


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 3, 2017)

Hi Foo. 
Really great shot of one of my favourite critters, where abouts do you find yours as the range for the Reds is quite small. 
I am on the Isle of Wight where we have no greys at all and we wish to keep it that way. 

Cheers, Graham. 



foo said:


> red squirrel this afternoon


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 3, 2017)

;D ;D ;D ;D



clbayley said:


> Such black eyes...check that cat for a soul...


----------



## jprusa (Jul 3, 2017)

Nice Red Squirrel Foo , we don't see any on the coast but we have enough of these.


----------



## foo (Jul 3, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Really great shot of one of my favourite critters, where abouts do you find yours as the range for the Reds is quite small.



thanks, this was at Lockerbie, south west Scotland. Where I live in central Scotland the greys have taken over. I have a vague recollection of seeing some reds in the princess street gardens in Edinburgh something like 40 years ago - this is the first time I've seen them outside of photos since.

If I learned anything, it's that they move much faster than I do with the camera. I have lots of photos of red blurs, tail disappearing round a tree and such like


----------



## candyman (Jul 7, 2017)

jprusa said:


> Nice Red Squirrel Foo , we don't see any on the coast but we have enough of these.


Really nice how he/she anticipates to your camera


Here is the red panda that knows how to anticipate as well ;D 




I knew you were looking at me.... by Thornmill Images, on Flickr


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 7, 2017)

That is one coy-looking tease, candyman.


----------



## candyman (Jul 7, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> That is one coy-looking tease, candyman.


 ;D 
Yes, I'm not sure if it is a playful look or he/she is just annoyed. But thanks anyway for that look. It was a split second and I waited some time for his/her head to turn around.


----------



## tron (Jul 7, 2017)

Click said:


> foo said:
> 
> 
> > red squirrel this afternoon
> ...


+1 Very sweet little model


----------



## spandau (Jul 7, 2017)

Young Black Tail Buck starting his jump in a field of Star Thistle.


----------



## Click (Jul 7, 2017)

spandau said:


> Young Black Tail Buck starting his jump in a field of Star Thistle.



Very nice. Well done, spandau.


----------



## Click (Jul 7, 2017)

candyman said:


> Here is the red panda that knows how to anticipate as well ;D



;D I love that look.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 7, 2017)

Click said:


> spandau said:
> 
> 
> > Young Black Tail Buck starting his jump in a field of Star Thistle.
> ...



+1 Lovely capture.

Jack


----------



## candyman (Jul 7, 2017)

Click said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the red panda that knows how to anticipate as well ;D
> ...


 8)


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi Candyman. 
Perfection. 

Cheers, Graham. 



candyman said:


> Here is the red panda that knows how to anticipate as well ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LSeries (Jul 12, 2017)

A Common Toad. Canon 7D Mark II + EF 400mm f/5.6L.




Common Toad by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 12, 2017)

He looks pretty grumpy at you calling him 'common'


----------



## candyman (Jul 12, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Candyman.
> Perfection.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


Hi Graham
Thanks  
I find it a very curious aninmal. I love to watch this panda


Cheers


----------



## kodakrome (Jul 26, 2017)

I hope he's not hungry...


----------



## dpc (Jul 27, 2017)

Male California sea lion basking in the sun on a small islet off the coast of Vancouver Island, British Columbia, about a month ago. Not the best picture but I was pleased with it because it was shot handheld with a 7DMII + Sigma 150-600mm Contemporary at 600mm from a bucking zodiac. It's the only in-focus picture I was able to get.


----------



## clbayley (Jul 27, 2017)

As I am usually land-locked, so vacation to the ocean means I get to enjoy the sea animals that you coastal folk probably think are ordinary...or even annoying!

This Harbour Seal was checking me out, 10ft off the beach at Pidgeon Point, California.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 27, 2017)

dpc said:


> Male California sea lion basking in the sun on a small islet off the coast of Vancouver Island, British Columbia, about a month ago. Not the best picture but I was pleased with it because it was shot handheld with a 7DMII + Sigma 150-600mm Contemporary at 600mm from a bucking zodiac. It's the only in-focus picture I was able to get.



Nice and yes feel proud!

I was on a similar rig off the coast of Haida Gwaii doing much the same and the operator didn't have a clue as we circled to mini island. Not only rocking but the sun was at a very bad angle and little time was allowed for shooting (I was the only shooter). Disappointing for sure.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 27, 2017)

clbayley said:


> As I am usually land-locked, so vacation to the ocean means I get to enjoy the sea animals that you coastal folk probably think are ordinary...or even annoying!
> 
> This Harbour Seal was checking me out, 10ft off the beach at Pidgeon Point, California.



Common or not, it makes for a very cute photo.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Jul 27, 2017)

clbayley said:


> As I am usually land-locked, so vacation to the ocean means I get to enjoy the sea animals that you coastal folk probably think are ordinary...or even annoying!
> 
> This Harbour Seal was checking me out, 10ft off the beach at Pidgeon Point, California.




Nice picture of a cute sea creature.


----------



## dpc (Jul 27, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Male California sea lion basking in the sun on a small islet off the coast of Vancouver Island, British Columbia, about a month ago. Not the best picture but I was pleased with it because it was shot handheld with a 7DMII + Sigma 150-600mm Contemporary at 600mm from a bucking zodiac. It's the only in-focus picture I was able to get.
> ...



I was hoping for whale pictures and whatnot. We had a whale breach right in front of the zodiac. Did I get a picture? Nope! Maybe another time. Zodiacs are fun but hard on the spine and questionable for photography unless you have a photographically aware pilot. I'll go on a bigger platform the next time. 8)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 27, 2017)

dpc said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > dpc said:
> ...



Exactly my experience too and the guy rather carelessly (we were first timers and unwilling to complain) actually cracked my wife's spine (foolishly for photos I sat at the very front). 

We had to visit the Haida Gwaii hospital to confirm it wasn't worse and it rather spoiled some of our holiday. I was holding the 6D with 300 X2 and it's a wonder it wasn't shattered. Readers of this beware and sit at the back of a zodiac!! And cry bloody murder if the operator isn't being responsible.  

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 27, 2017)

Here is one of my poorly lit shots. The experience could have been so much better and now I know for next time - hopefully there will be a next time.

Jack


----------



## clbayley (Jul 29, 2017)

Some days you just get lucky...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 29, 2017)

clbayley said:


> Some days you just get lucky...



V nice. I guess that's not Miquelon lake 

Jack


----------



## Click (Jul 29, 2017)

clbayley said:


> Some days you just get lucky...



Very nice shot, clbayley. 8)


----------



## lion rock (Jul 29, 2017)

Quite a "Some days," a super shot.
Hope those "Some days" happen more often!
-r



clbayley said:


> Some days you just get lucky...


----------



## azhelishot (Jul 30, 2017)

Flagstaff, AZ


----------



## Click (Jul 30, 2017)

Great shot, azhelishot.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 30, 2017)

Click said:


> Great shot, azhelishot.



+1 Is that a Lynx?

Jack


----------



## azhelishot (Jul 30, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Great shot, azhelishot.
> ...


I thought it was a Lynx due to the fur coming off the top of his ears. Someone told me it was a Bobcat...but I know my camera better than my animals...someone please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## azhelishot (Jul 30, 2017)

Click said:


> Great shot, azhelishot.


Thank you, Click


----------



## Click (Jul 30, 2017)

According to this: https://www.travel4wildlife.com/tell-difference-between-canadian-lynx-bobcat/

It's a Bobcat.


----------



## azhelishot (Jul 30, 2017)

Click said:


> According to this: https://www.travel4wildlife.com/tell-difference-between-canadian-lynx-bobcat/
> 
> It'a a Bobcat.


I fully agree! Bobcat it is!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 31, 2017)

Thanks. I needed a refresher I had slipped into thinking only the lynx had the ear tufts. 

Little story; when I was about 14, I was zooming around a little lake near Edmonton, Alberta (Half Moon) and I spotted something in the water. When I got close, I couldn't believe my eyes - it was a Lynx and it had swum about 1/4 mile and eventually completely across the lake. Raced back to the cabin to retrieve others to see it and when we arrived back it was hi-tailing it into the bush. Only sighting in my 67 years. Now was it actually a lynx?! 

Have you seen this? https://tinmanlee.com/bobkitten/

Jack


----------



## Ryananthony (Jul 31, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks. I needed a refresher I had slipped into thinking only the lynx had the ear tufts.
> 
> Little story; when I was about 14, I was zooming around a little lake near Edmonton, Alberta (Half Moon) and I spotted something in the water. When I got close, I couldn't believe my eyes - it was a Lynx and it had swum about 1/4 mile and eventually completely across the lake. Raced back to the cabin to retrieve others to see it and when we arrived back it was hi-tailing it into the bush. Only sighting in my 67 years. Now was it actually a lynx?!
> 
> Jack




Jack, I too thought only the Lynx had the ear tufts. Now I'm unsure why I thought that. I also think you saw a Lynx


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 31, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. I needed a refresher I had slipped into thinking only the lynx had the ear tufts.
> ...



Another story. In the same time-frame I was into literally everything that young boys take a fancy to, including taxidermy. A northern Manitoba trapper had relatives across our alley and he knew and one fall he visited and gave me a Lynx head and a flying squirrel. Sadly, they and countless other birds and animals and a snake finally got thrown out of the freezer when it was clear I had moved on. In total, I mounted maybe 25 birds and small animals; almost all were road and window-kill. BTW, my mother never complained about her freezer! 

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 31, 2017)

Google Lynx vs bobcat

http://animals.howstuffworks.com/mammals/bobcat-vs-lynx.htm


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 31, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Google Lynx vs bobcat
> 
> http://animals.howstuffworks.com/mammals/bobcat-vs-lynx.htm



Thanks, that was a good read! 

Funny, when I saw the Lynx long ago we had rabbits everywhere but I'm sure ours were not snowshoe rabbits. Now on my property I might see one rabbit in maybe 5 years. Puzzling what happens to populations, especially given that rabbits were know to be breeders. 

Jack


----------



## kodakrome (Aug 1, 2017)

Couple of recent head shots...


----------



## Click (Aug 1, 2017)

Very nice shots, kodakrome. 8)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 1, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice shots, kodakrome. 8)



+1 Interesting how the head blends in the second, are they hard to see in the water in general?

Jack


----------



## kodakrome (Aug 1, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice shots, kodakrome. 8)
> ...


Thanks for the comments, guys.

To answer your question, Jack - sometimes they are hard to see, it all depends on the lighting. That shot was taken early in the morning while the sun was low in the sky, and it was also cloudy so there wasn't a lot of light or contrast. Actually, I used a flash for that picture. When I shoot early in the morning, I often run into critters with no light on their faces, but with a lot of backlighting. So sometimes I use a little fill flash. I carry a 270EX II flash in my back pocket and pop it on when needed. It's a small flash, but is perfect for anything within 30 or 40 feet.


----------



## Jopa (Aug 1, 2017)

I have a bunch of these guys in the backyard, nothing special but I like his/her pose


----------



## kodakrome (Aug 1, 2017)

Jopa said:


> I have a bunch of these guys in the backyard, nothing special but I like his/her pose



That's a nice shot!


----------



## canon1dxman (Aug 1, 2017)

Getting ready for a night on the town


https://flic.kr/p/pHfXjx https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Catching breakfast

https://flic.kr/p/Ww6uVd https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 1, 2017)

@ canon1dxman V nice.

@ Jopa cool Hare shot! Years ago we complained about 1000's of rabbits but now there are none in the region where I live (near Edmonton,Alberta)

Jack


----------



## Click (Aug 1, 2017)

Jopa said:


> I have a bunch of these guys in the backyard, nothing special but I like his/her pose



That's a very nice shot. Well done, Jopa.


----------



## Jopa (Aug 2, 2017)

Thank you guys. Hope one day I'll capture something more cool than a rabbit 

@canon1dxman - those are *really awesome* shots.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 2, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Thank you guys. Hope one day I'll capture something more cool than a rabbit
> 
> @canon1dxman - those are *really awesome* shots.



From my earliest days rabbits were very cool to me - "what's up doc".

I guess that's why I also love my Pileated (Woody) woodpeckers. 

Jack


----------



## Ryananthony (Aug 2, 2017)

I've only seen maybe 3-4 wild rabbits my entire life. So a great shot like your Jopa, I would be very excited to have.


----------



## canon1dxman (Aug 4, 2017)

We seem to have a never ending supply of wild rabbits on the lane to our house. Mr Fox spends a lot of time there though....
Sometimes we even get Albino ones.


----------



## alben (Aug 4, 2017)

*Colts*

Colts having a great run as only they can.


----------



## mitulparmar1983 (Aug 4, 2017)

A flamingo through foliage.


----------



## mitulparmar1983 (Aug 4, 2017)

Sea Lion putting his nose up at the world!


----------



## mitulparmar1983 (Aug 4, 2017)

Siberian Tiger (Amur)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 5, 2017)

canon1dxman said:


> We seem to have a never ending supply of wild rabbits on the lane to our house. Mr Fox spends a lot of time there though....
> Sometimes we even get Albino ones.



I hear rabbit stew is good ... at least that's what my father told me from back in the day when people were really poor (fatherless at the age of 8 ). If you're a fox you'd be quite happy with a rabbit meal. Mine must live on mice. 

Great shots everyone.

Jack


----------



## Click (Aug 5, 2017)

Very nice shots, to all. 8)


----------



## Stig (Aug 8, 2017)

I was asked by my friends to take some pregnancy pictures... I, ehm, my camera's AF got a bit distracted


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 8, 2017)

I can understand why, my preference too. Canon cameras must have brains.

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 8, 2017)

Caption: ''I've got a new playmate on the way!!"


----------



## lion rock (Aug 13, 2017)

My friends are back this year!
-r


----------



## lion rock (Aug 13, 2017)

One more.
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 14, 2017)

So cute! What are they?

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Aug 14, 2017)

Jack,
This is the flying squirrel. They are nocturnal.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> So cute! What are they?
> Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 14, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Jack,
> This is the flying squirrel. They are nocturnal.
> -r
> 
> ...



I was actually thinking that but I've never seen one in living action. A trapper long ago gave me one for taxidermy but it never left the freezer until such time as it was thrown out years after my youth when I had left home. I do remember the amazing connection between front and rear legs.

Now, are they pests like our Red squirrels, chewing holes in every place (like my observatory and the Kleenex) and ripping things to pieces?

Jack


----------



## Click (Aug 14, 2017)

So cute. Very nice pictures, lion rock.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 14, 2017)

I can't say whether they're a pest or not. We live near the forest and so they don't seem to bother the houses around here.
They seem gentle, and I can watch them for 20 or more minutes while they eat from the bird feeder all the while I'm within 7 feet or so away.
And of red squirrels, I see them once in a long while, and in very remote areas. the grey are all over now.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Jack,
> ...


----------



## lion rock (Aug 14, 2017)

Thank you Click.
They're cute.
Pet quality ones (sugar babies, different species, I suppose) sell for $ 500 or more a piece!
-r



Click said:


> So cute. Very nice pictures, lion rock.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 15, 2017)

Two of my friends came to have some snacks. But, one had to leave earlier, so I took some portraits of the one who stayed behind.
-r


----------



## R1-7D (Aug 15, 2017)

Here's some recent ones I took with my 5DSR and 100-400 II


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2017)

Very nice series, R1-7D.


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 16, 2017)

Sea elephants off the Californian coast (Ana Nuevo)
(7DmkII, 100-400 II, 1.4x III)


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 18, 2017)

A somewhat older one, still with my 50D + 100-400 II
It was an overcast and slightly misty winter morning, little light so I had to use relatively slow shutter speed (with the 50D I do not want to exceed ISO800 for reasonable quality...) - but thanks to the excellent IS of the lens no motion blur.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 18, 2017)

Nat_WA said:


> A somewhat older one, still with my 50D + 100-400 II
> It was an overcast and slightly misty winter morning, little light so I had to use relatively slow shutter speed (with the 50D I do not want to exceed ISO800 for reasonable quality...) - but thanks to the excellent IS of the lens no motion blur.



Yes! yes, yes yes.
I love how you managed to stop the two dear overlapping (with those antlers, it wold have been too easy). 


I know it was misty and that is part of the appeal, but I wonder what it would be like to use a small bit of dehaze or contrast on the nearer deer to make it stand out a bit more? But that is a minor point. Print on gloss paper, add a frame and _voila_


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 18, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Nat_WA said:
> 
> 
> > A somewhat older one, still with my 50D + 100-400 II
> ...



Thanks Mikehit, I'll try to follow your suggestion in my current workflow - at the time I was working with LR4, only dropped black level a bit to reduce the haze (no other dehaze in LR4 to my knowledge).

Actually, I did print it on 40x60cm glossy paper and framed it  It was even exhibited on our yearly photo-group exhibition and won the visitors preference award ;D.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 18, 2017)

Nat_WA, the mood is great and the deer looks so forlorn. V nice.

Jack


----------



## Click (Aug 18, 2017)

Nat_WA said:


> A somewhat older one, still with my 50D + 100-400 II
> It was an overcast and slightly misty winter morning, little light so I had to use relatively slow shutter speed (with the 50D I do not want to exceed ISO800 for reasonable quality...) - but thanks to the excellent IS of the lens no motion blur.



Lovely shot. Nicely done.


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 22, 2017)

Can anyone identify this rodent in Kings Canyon NP?
The way it stands here it is about 20cm (8") high; I couldn't find a matching description in the webdocs on rodents living in the park... Probably didn't read them carefully enough 
cheers, Wiebe


----------



## lion rock (Aug 22, 2017)

My friend, again.
-r


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 22, 2017)

Nat_WA said:


> Can anyone identify this rodent in Kings Canyon NP?
> The way it stands here it is about 20cm (8") high; I couldn't find a matching description in the webdocs on rodents living in the park... Probably didn't read them carefully enough
> cheers, Wiebe



The high arch on the nose looks like a small marmot.


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 24, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Nat_WA said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone identify this rodent in Kings Canyon NP?
> ...



Thanks Mike, agree with the "marmot" - but which one? According to NPS and Wiki only the Yellow-bellied marmot can be expected in the Sierra Nevada - but in my photo none of the colour characteristics of that species are to be seen. From its appearance it might be a rather plain Groundhog - but those are found only in the more Northern area... So, still a bit puzzled :-\


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 24, 2017)

Well, as click would say, maybe he's traveling or wearing his disguise! 

Jack


----------



## Click (Aug 24, 2017)

LOL ;D


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 25, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Well, as click would say, maybe he's traveling or wearing his disguise!
> 
> Jack



ROFL ;D Next time I see the guy (gall?) I'll ask where he's coming from


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 27, 2017)

The heading says best animal shots - how about worst? I know he can't help that he has to swim in algae. My pond has evaporated back to a little non-flowing creek and once he's in there guess what?

Jack


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 28, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> The heading says best animal shots - how about worst? I know he can't help that he has to swim in algae. My pond has evaporated back to a little non-flowing creek and once he's in there guess what?
> 
> Jack



Nice shots ... but are you happy with this animal in your pond?
In my country these critters have a habit of undermining the dams and dikes needed to keep our feet dry 

cheers, Wiebe


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 28, 2017)

And while we're on the topic of rodents 

Here's a very frequently seen one, but cute anyhow - Chipmunk
(Bryce NP)


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 28, 2017)

And another one (also a Chipmunk?? Or other Ground Squirrel...?)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 28, 2017)

Nat_WA said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > The heading says best animal shots - how about worst? I know he can't help that he has to swim in algae. My pond has evaporated back to a little non-flowing creek and once he's in there guess what?
> ...



Nice chipmunk - never get any here at my place even though theoretically I could.

On my property the muskrats are as harmless as doves. The beavers OTOH cut a lot of trees in short order. The muskrats cut bulrushes. 

Jack


----------



## Click (Aug 28, 2017)

So cute.  Nicely done, Nat.


----------



## foo (Aug 28, 2017)

a couple more red squirrels


----------



## clbayley (Aug 28, 2017)

Here is my shot of a muskrat in a slime bath...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 28, 2017)

clbayley isn't what we'd like to go in but the ducks actually eat that stuff and all my birds bathe in it. 

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi Foo. 
Fantastic action in the first shot, second shot is nice too. 

Cheers, Graham. 



foo said:


> a couple more red squirrels


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi clbayley. 
Nice shot, not sure about the bath water though! 

Cheers, Graham. 



clbayley said:


> Here is my shot of a muskrat in a slime bath...


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 29, 2017)

@foo - Nice squirrels, does the first one practice karate? 

Yesterday I had three of these red squirrels in my garden, chasing each other. Just when you don't have a camera ready 
Colours of these animals can vary quite a lot; one of the three was almost black, while the other two were different shades of red-brown...

@clbayley - Nice pose of the muskrat, but I won't join in his bath


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2017)

Here you go.


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 8, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Here you go.



Nice series Eugene,
I especially like the second, "high key Husky"

Wiebe


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 8, 2017)

Looking at Eugene's cats I think these are cute as well 
... make me think of Disney's Chip & Dale ;D

Wiebe


----------



## Vern (Sep 8, 2017)

Nat_WA said:


> And while we're on the topic of rodents
> 
> Here's a very frequently seen one, but cute anyhow - Chipmunk
> (Bryce NP)



love these little guys - why do we experience them as 'cute'?


----------



## Vern (Sep 8, 2017)

couple more


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 8, 2017)

Vern said:


> love these little guys - why do we experience them as 'cute'?



Cute....tasty....same thing


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2017)

So cute. 

Very nice pictures, Vern and Wiebe.


----------



## sedwards (Sep 9, 2017)

i got to see this littl fella and 2 of his siblings really close on a recent walk through a park. It was overcast and the trees werent helping with the light either. uncropped
1D mrk4 400f5.6
1/1600 , f5.6
iso 6400


_DIV7492 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 9, 2017)

Very nice picture, Stuart.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 9, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice picture, Stuart.



Really nice pose.

Jack


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 11, 2017)

sedwards said:


> i got to see this littl fella and 2 of his siblings really close on a recent walk through a park. It was overcast and the trees werent helping with the light either. uncropped
> 1D mrk4 400f5.6
> 1/1600 , f5.6
> iso 6400



Very nice, Stuart
Alert and ready to run when danger is perceived... 

Wiebe


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 11, 2017)

Nothing recent but this guy wandered into my yard in 2015 and was completely unwilling to leave before sampling everything in sight.

Jack


----------



## Click (Sep 11, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Nothing recent but this guy wandered into my yard in 2015 and was completely unwilling to leave before sampling everything in sight.
> 
> Jack



Cool ! 8)

Nice pictures, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 12, 2017)

Click said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing recent but this guy wandered into my yard in 2015 and was completely unwilling to leave before sampling everything in sight.
> ...



Thanks. The fun is in the experience. 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Sep 23, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Nothing recent but this guy wandered into my yard in 2015 and was completely unwilling to leave before sampling everything in sight.
> 
> Jack



Reminds me of someone....


----------



## AlanF (Sep 23, 2017)

Orangutan in the wild in Borneo. A shy old boy who needs some eye surgery.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 23, 2017)

I don't normally do animal shots because there are so few opportunities in England. A bit different in Borneo. All the shots were in the wild, and you had to be quick on the draw. Silvered leaf monkey taken from when we were in a boat, not the monkeys MikeH. I used the 400mm with 2xTC.


----------



## lion rock (Sep 23, 2017)

AlanF,
Great shots.
The 2nd., image is beautiful!
-r



AlanF said:


> I don't normally do animal shots because there are so few opportunities in England. A bit different in Borneo. All the shots were in the wild, and you had to be quick on the draw. Silvered leaf monkey taken from when we were in a boat, not the monkeys MikeH. I used the 400mm with 2xTC.


----------



## Click (Sep 23, 2017)

Very nice series, Alan. I especially like the 2nd picture. Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 23, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Alan. I especially like the 2nd picture. Well done.



+1 I bet you were thankful for 800 mm but it probably was a bit awkward packing it around - was it a group thing with others with you?

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi Alan. 
Really nice shots, particularly the flying monkey, really cool to see I bet. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 23, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice series, Alan. I especially like the 2nd picture. Well done.
> ...



Just the 400mm with the 2xTC, quite tiny really. It was just the wife and me plus local guide and boatman.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 23, 2017)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## AlanF (Sep 23, 2017)

I managed to track down a CR troll in the forest. Now you know what he looks like.


----------



## Click (Sep 23, 2017)

AlanF said:


> I managed to track down a CR troll in the forest. Now you know what he looks like.



;D

Very nice pictures, Alan.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 23, 2017)

Click said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > I managed to track down a CR troll in the forest. Now you know what he looks like.
> ...



I thought you were going to say you found your long lost relatives. 

Jack


----------



## sedwards (Sep 29, 2017)

Went to a local bird sanctuary this morning and found the feeders empty and looks like it has been abandoned. Quite a shame 
At least i met this guy and a few of his ladyfriends on my way down the hill.


_DIV7501full by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Pookie (Sep 29, 2017)

Loxodonta africana landscape


----------



## Click (Sep 29, 2017)

Nice shot, Stuart.


----------



## Click (Sep 29, 2017)

Pookie said:


> Loxodonta africana landscape



Very original composition. Nicely done, Pookie.


----------



## Kot (Sep 29, 2017)

Tiger in India's Ranthambore Park


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 29, 2017)

Lovely images, guys. Here's my friend last year in my pond before the county trapped him due to a neighbor complaint. 

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Oct 9, 2017)

1Dx2, 400mm DOii+2x extender ISO 3200 f6 1/60 sec

Light could have been better but it was my first evening shooting them - hopefully the rut will be in full swing soon.


----------



## Mikehit (Oct 9, 2017)

And another couple


----------



## Click (Oct 9, 2017)

Very nice pictures, Mikehit. I especially like the first one.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 10, 2017)

Hi Mike. 
Really nice shots, I think they know where you are judging by the fact they seem to be looking straight down the lens, though maybe not that you are a human. Or maybe they are just confident you are not a threat! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Mikehit said:


> And another couple


----------



## Pookie (Oct 10, 2017)

Click said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > Loxodonta africana landscape
> ...



Thanks Click


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 10, 2017)

Does this qualify as an animal ... all 5/8" of him?? 

Jack


----------



## Click (Oct 10, 2017)

;D


Nice picture, Jack.


----------



## rpt (Oct 10, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Does this qualify as an animal ... all 5/8" of him??
> 
> Jack


Well, I’m an engineer so I’m going to pass and leave it to the docs on the forum.   

Nice shot though.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 10, 2017)

Thanks guys. When that little guy crawled out of the stump he was on and I saw his glistening skin (not a creature I'd noticed before in general), I was just as thrilled as I was seeing the baby Northern flickers I was shooting at their nest. I, like I'm sure all of you, am so thankful I was introduced seriously to nature at an early age - it's absolutely mind boggling what's out their to enjoy.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 10, 2017)

Hi Jack. 
Nice shot, large or small I think it qualifies quite well. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Does this qualify as an animal ... all 5/8" of him??
> 
> Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 11, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Jack.
> Nice shot, large or small I think it qualifies quite well.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Thanks Graham. I was shooting with 400 X2 and the DO version doesn't have very close focus so not as good at macro as the 300 2.8 I used to pack around.

Jack


----------



## gh4photos (Oct 11, 2017)

Alaskan coastal brown bear clamming


----------



## gh4photos (Oct 11, 2017)

Alaskan coastal brown bear nursing cub


----------



## Click (Oct 11, 2017)

Beautiful pictures. I especially like the last one. Well done, gh4photos.


----------



## gh4photos (Oct 11, 2017)

Thanks, Click. I really appreciate it. What a fantastic trip to Lake Clark . . . can't wait to go back!


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi gh4photos. 
2 Very nice shots, but this one is such a beautiful calm looking scene. 

Cheers, Graham. 



gh4photos said:


> Alaskan coastal brown bear nursing cub


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 11, 2017)

gh4photos said:


> Alaskan coastal brown bear nursing cub



I can understand wanting to go (back)!!

Not quite the same area but does anyone have any good link/resources on a road trip to Bella Coola? I sure could be tempted to head up to the Yukon and Alaska as well!

Jack


----------



## clbayley (Oct 14, 2017)

Herd of Elk just outside Banff townsite.


----------



## applecider (Oct 14, 2017)

AlanF said:


> I don't normally do animal shots because there are so few opportunities in England. A bit different in Borneo. All the shots were in the wild, and you had to be quick on the draw. Silvered leaf monkey taken from when we were in a boat, not the monkeys MikeH. I used the 400mm with 2xTC.



Flying monkeys brought back shivers from childhood viewing of wizard of Oz.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi clbayley. 
Very nice, it looks very cold there! 

Cheers, Graham. 



clbayley said:


> Herd of Elk just outside Banff townsite.


----------



## Click (Oct 15, 2017)

clbayley said:


> Herd of Elk just outside Banff townsite.



Very nice shot, clbayley.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 18, 2017)

Bella is spotting birds for me at our pond. When I see 'that look", I know to pick up the camera.
5D Mark IV, 100-400L IS VII



Bella bird watching © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 18, 2017)

Hey Keith, good idea. When I hold my African Gray to the window he gets the same look and now he's saying "Junco" and making chickadee sounds but I'm fearful of taking him outside! 

Jack


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 18, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Hey Keith, good idea. When I hold my African Gray to the window he gets the same look and now he's saying "Junco" and making chickadee sounds but I'm fearful of taking him outside!
> 
> Jack



The wild Turkeys freak her out. I think the coyotes even hate them. LOL


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 18, 2017)

Hi Kieth. 
Very nice shot, I like her colours, an unusual combination. 
Our 17yr old cat sits and looks like that, but she is often staring at a wall or door, I think she is trying to remember what it was she wanted to do. ??? 

Cheers, Graham. 



KeithBreazeal said:


> Bella is spotting birds for me at our pond. When I see 'that look", I know to pick up the camera.
> 5D Mark IV, 100-400L IS VII


----------



## Click (Oct 18, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Kieth.
> Very nice shot, I like her colours, an unusual combination.



+1 

Well done, Keith.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 18, 2017)

Graham, you cat and me would make a great pair!

Jack


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 18, 2017)

Our older cat(got caught up in the food chain) would follow something totally invisible to us, them freak out and run into another room. That was really unnerving. Cat's have a really messed up sense of humor.


----------



## canon1dxman (Oct 18, 2017)

Traffic jam in the woods


https://flic.kr/p/ZtV3pghttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Click (Oct 19, 2017)

canon1dxman said:


> Traffic jam in the woods



Nice shot, canon1dxman.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 19, 2017)

Hi canon1dxman. 
Nice shot, are these captive fed (just arrived at their feed?) or wild beasts?

Cheers, Graham. 



canon1dxman said:


> Traffic jam in the woods


----------



## AlanF (Oct 19, 2017)

Pygmy elephants in Northern Borneo. I wouldn't have liked to use shorter than 400mm for this shot.


----------



## dpc (Oct 19, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Pygmy elephants in Northern Borneo. I wouldn't have liked to use shorter than 400mm for this shot.




Very nice capture! You gotta love elephants. 8)


----------



## dpc (Oct 19, 2017)

Big horn lamb near Banff AB; the 'halo' around it's legs is caused by the sun shining through the fine hairs on its body, not by over sharpening...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 19, 2017)

dpc V nice. Not over-sharpening! Ha ha. Trying to avoid the sharpening police are you.

Alan V nice. I can see some mothers who would defend to the death.

Jack


----------



## 2n10 (Oct 19, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Does this qualify as an animal ... all 5/8" of him??
> 
> Jack



Last I knew, yes. Great find and capture.


----------



## Click (Oct 19, 2017)

dpc said:


> Big horn lamb near Banff AB; the 'halo' around it's legs is caused by the sun shining through the fine hairs on its body, not by over sharpening...



Very nice pictures, dpc. I especially like the first one.


----------



## Click (Oct 19, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Pygmy elephants in Northern Borneo. I wouldn't have liked to use shorter than 400mm for this shot.



Nice shot, Alan.


----------



## dpc (Oct 19, 2017)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Big horn lamb near Banff AB; the 'halo' around it's legs is caused by the sun shining through the fine hairs on its body, not by over sharpening...
> ...




Thanks! 8)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 19, 2017)

2n10 said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Does this qualify as an animal ... all 5/8" of him??
> ...



Thanks. Our planet needs them all and many are threatened, sadly. 

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi Alan. 
Very cool shot, but I think I might have wanted 560mm on a crop giving an effective 896mm then and only then would I have felt far enough away, they can run at 25 mph, I'd want a really big head start back to a vehicle. 

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> Pygmy elephants in Northern Borneo. I wouldn't have liked to use shorter than 400mm for this shot.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi Kieth. 
Sorry to hear about your cat getting caught up in the food chain. 
Cats have a great sense of humour, we just don't get it! 
Our old girl is deaf and she will start by talking at us quietly then when we don't reply she just gets louder and louder, we try to get her to look at us when we talk back but she doesn't find the silent movie (lips moving with no sound because she is deaf) thing funny either! :

Cheers, Graham. 



KeithBreazeal said:


> Our older cat(got caught up in the food chain) would follow something totally invisible to us, them freak out and run into another room. That was really unnerving. Cat's have a really messed up sense of humor.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi dpc. 
Very nice shots. 
 : Did you notice the halo, might be over sharpened. ;D ;D ;D

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 20, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Pygmy elephants in Northern Borneo. I wouldn't have liked to use shorter than 400mm for this shot.



I quite agree... But I was in a situation in South Africa (Addo Elephant Park) once where we stopped at a good distance of a large family of African Elephants when just 5 meters behind our rental VW Polo suddenly the rest of the family appeared out of the brushes... I was so busy looking for a way out that I didn't even consider taking pictures when this group walked past our tin can - two feet between me and the passing elephant...
Luckily they were friendly and not agitated - not really interested in us - and I made sure I did not arouse them in any way 

... and these African ones are BIG (picture taken earlier )


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi Wiebe. 
Nice shot. 
Wow, that must have triggered so many emotions all the way from fear at being so close to excitement at seeing them so close! ???
Being in a tin can when the thing you are afraid of is a giant crane with a tin opener attached doesn't seem to offer much reassurance! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Nat_WA said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Pygmy elephants in Northern Borneo. I wouldn't have liked to use shorter than 400mm for this shot.
> ...


----------



## Click (Oct 20, 2017)

Very nice shot, Wiebe.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 20, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, Wiebe.



+1 Don't have to worry about getting a low vantage point; they tower above you!

Jack


----------



## canon1dxman (Oct 22, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi canon1dxman.
> Nice shot, are these captive fed (just arrived at their feed?) or wild beasts?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Thanks guys. These are wild in Windsor Great Park, UK. There are around 500 of them in a massive area and you can hear the Stags from miles away when rutting season starts.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi canon1dxman. 
Thanks for that explanation, sounds like a fantastic place to visit with a good opportunity for seeing these fine beasts. 

Cheers, Graham. 



canon1dxman said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi canon1dxman.
> ...


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 23, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice shot, Wiebe.
> ...



Where a low vantage point may not be hard to achieve with elephants, you'd need scuba gear and water tight camera enclosure to get this one from below 

Gray Seal surfacing (may also be a Harbour Seal... I'm no expert)
The speed of these animals in the water is exceptional - even with a 7DmkII I got only 2 shots where it was surfacing, with only this one head out of the water...

Wiebe.

PS for Jack Douglas -- this one is slightly bigger - will it open in a separate window automatically now?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 23, 2017)

@ Wiebe Lovely. 

Yes there seems to be a size threshold around 2k but now it doesn't matter (although one click is still handy)

Jack


----------



## clbayley (Oct 24, 2017)

That time of year when the hares are showing signs of white...

Sorry about the chain link fence, terrible background. If only AA filters could hide them.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 24, 2017)

CL, cute. One sleeps under my daughters picnic chair in Edmonton but I never have the camera.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi clbayley. 
Very good, the chain link fence can't be helped, it was there and so was the hare. 

Cheers, Graham. 



clbayley said:


> That time of year when the hares are showing signs of white...
> 
> Sorry about the chain link fence, terrible background. If only AA filters could hide them.


----------



## dpc (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi dpc. 
And another nice shot, this little guy looks to be well fed. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


>


----------



## rgb (Nov 5, 2017)

My new pet.
He likes peddlers, postmans, ...


----------



## Click (Nov 5, 2017)

rgb said:


> My new pet.
> He likes peddlers, postmans, ...



LOL ;D

Nice shot, rgb.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 6, 2017)

Click said:


> rgb said:
> 
> 
> > My new pet.
> ...



Hey, I like your pet too!

Jack


----------



## rgb (Nov 6, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > rgb said:
> ...




If you like it, I will send you some of the 500 lbs babypets. ;D ;D


----------



## kodakrome (Dec 20, 2017)

Took this yesterday of a young gator getting a little sun on a warm December day. 
400mm from about 11 feet. 
Nobody does texture like these guys...


----------



## Click (Dec 20, 2017)

Nice.  Well done, kodakrome.


----------



## kodakrome (Dec 20, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice.  Well done, kodakrome.



thanks, Click.


----------



## clbayley (Dec 27, 2017)

Strange...I couldn't find a thread specifically for cat photos! Is this a real photography forum?

Anyways, we got a new kitten, and this photo displays her ninja-like personality.


----------



## Click (Dec 27, 2017)

Cool  Very nice shot, clbayley.


----------



## Gino (Jan 15, 2018)

5D Mark IV with 100-400L Mk II


----------



## Click (Jan 15, 2018)

Very nice shot, Gino.


----------



## Gino (Jan 15, 2018)

5D Mark IV with 100-400L Mk II


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 15, 2018)

Very nice dog! 

Jack


----------



## ISv (Jan 16, 2018)

Since we don't have much of what is usually accept as an "animals" (wild) around, my third photo is from the zoo !


----------



## Click (Jan 16, 2018)

Nice series, ISv.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 24, 2018)

Bella
This was a test shot with my new 100-400L V II on the 5D Mark IV.



Bella bird watching © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 24, 2018)

A very nice test subject indeed, this coming from someone who's not exactly a cat lover. 

Jack


----------



## martti (Feb 6, 2018)

I spotted him in Guangzhou zoo.


----------



## Click (Feb 6, 2018)

Nice shot, martti.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Feb 6, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> A very nice test subject indeed, this coming from someone who's not exactly a cat lover.
> 
> Jack



Ha! Thanks Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 6, 2018)

martti, lovely photo and zoo for that matter!

I'm now getting visitors in my yard. Perhaps I knew and hve forgotten but these guys can orient their ears in any direction. 

Jack


----------



## Click (Feb 6, 2018)

Nice pictures, Jack. I especially like the second one.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks click, not much to shoot around these parts so this has been fun. I'm watching if they'll return this moment.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 7, 2018)

Well, Ma and daughter came wandering through as I'd hoped and this time I'd put an RT flash out side where they tend to walk. I was hoping for subtle fill but it was getting dark, unfortunately.

Jack


----------



## martti (Feb 7, 2018)

*Re: Your best spotted animal shots!*

This kitty was giving us a demonstration of his Real Nature.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 7, 2018)

Nice kitty!

And one more of my dear little girl. She likes reversing her ears. 

Jack


----------



## martti (Feb 7, 2018)

Looks very Nordic, that beauty. Where was she?
Here's a close up (through the glass) of a nice spotted one.
See the pupil, you need a fast lens and lots of ISOs and he would not keep still.


----------



## RedCentrePhoto (Feb 7, 2018)

Unfortunately the original files (and therefore shot data) were lost to antiquity in a hard drive crash, but they were taken on a 700D with either the kit 18-55 or 55-250 lenses.


----------



## Click (Feb 7, 2018)

Nice series, RedCentrePhoto.


----------



## Click (Feb 7, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Nice kitty!
> 
> And one more of my dear little girl. She likes reversing her ears.
> 
> Jack



So cute


----------



## RedCentrePhoto (Feb 7, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice series, RedCentrePhoto.


Thanks!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 7, 2018)

martti, that's outside my bedroom window here in central Alberta on a very cold day. 

RedCentrePhoto, really like the first but somehow the last one doesn't appeal to me - oh for the good old days. 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 7, 2018)

One last one ... well I won't promise but I'll try to keep my word.

Jack


----------



## RedCentrePhoto (Feb 7, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> martti, that's outside my bedroom window here in central Alberta on a very cold day.
> 
> RedCentrePhoto, really like the first but somehow the last one doesn't appeal to me - oh for the good old days.
> 
> Jack


I get your point, totally. There's always something a bit special about mustering on horseback. Unfortunately the property owner (the guy in the picture) suffered an injury some years back that prevents him from riding horseback any more, but he wasn't going to let that stop him from getting amongst it and contributing! ;D


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 8, 2018)

OK, now I feel better. 

Jack


----------



## RedCentrePhoto (Feb 8, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> OK, now I feel better.
> 
> Jack


I know I'm getting a bit off topic here, apologies, but most mustering in Australia is done via helicopter and dirt-bike now anyway. :'( The properties are so large that horseback is just no longer efficient unless you're going on a once-every-few-years expedition to drag out any stray beasts that have made their home in the more remote and inaccessible parts of a station.


The end of a very romantic and adventure-filled era, no doubt. But the demands of business profitability are made with very loud voices at times, so progress marches on :-\


----------



## martti (Feb 9, 2018)

From the parking lot. They are called 'l'endormi' here.


----------



## Click (Feb 9, 2018)

Nice shot. Well done, martti.


----------



## martti (Feb 9, 2018)

Thanks, Click. BTW the physics of how chameleons change color is a fascinating chapter of quantum mechanics...


This kitty hates rain:


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 9, 2018)

Cute reptile!

Jack


----------



## Talys (Feb 10, 2018)

@martti - great photo!!


----------



## martti (Feb 11, 2018)

*Re: Your best lemur shots!*

Thanks @talys


This was a nocturnal lemur we woke up from his nap.
Looks like Yoda, doesn't he. "Fear feel I..."
Madagascar.


----------



## martti (Feb 11, 2018)

I think he is saying "WHAT?"


----------



## lion rock (Feb 11, 2018)

mart,
great lemurs!
-r


----------



## Click (Feb 11, 2018)

*Re: Your best lemur shots!*



martti said:


> This was a nocturnal lemur we woke up from his nap.
> Looks like Yoda, doesn't he. "Fear feel I..."
> Madagascar.



So cute.


----------



## clbayley (Feb 11, 2018)

I needed to escape winter, so I took a little trip to Loreto Mexico. My highlight was a dolphin encounter in a small 10 person zodiac. The ~15 member pod was very playful with the boat, swimming up beside it and jumping in the waves. This guy does a 5m jump once a day. I wish for a little more shutter speed...best viewed on a smaller screen, unfortunately. But the moment is golden so its still a keeper.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 11, 2018)

!
NICE.
-r



clbayley said:


> I needed to escape winter, so I took a little trip to Loreto Mexico. My highlight was a dolphin encounter in a small 10 person zodiac. The ~15 member pod was very playful with the boat, swimming up beside it and jumping in the waves. This guy does a 5m jump once a day. I wish for a little more shutter speed...best viewed on a smaller screen, unfortunately. But the moment is golden so its still a keeper.


----------



## Click (Feb 11, 2018)

Very nice shot, clbayley.


----------



## martti (Feb 11, 2018)

@clbayley


beautiful timing looks like he's never going to land again


----------



## RedCentrePhoto (Feb 12, 2018)

clbayley said:


> I needed to escape winter, so I took a little trip to Loreto Mexico. My highlight was a dolphin encounter in a small 10 person zodiac. The ~15 member pod was very playful with the boat, swimming up beside it and jumping in the waves. This guy does a 5m jump once a day. I wish for a little more shutter speed...best viewed on a smaller screen, unfortunately. But the moment is golden so its still a keeper.




"So long and thanks for all the fish..."


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 27, 2018)

The deer wander through my yard, typically leaving past a large willow tree that shades the sun from the west. The snow is deep and here is what it produced late this afternoon. 400 DO II

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Feb 27, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> The deer wander through my yard, typically leaving past a large willow tree that shades the sun from the west. The snow is deep and here is what it produced late this afternoon. 400 DO II
> 
> Jack



That is a nice on, Jack. I like the framing and the pose, and the blur of deep snow (?) in the foreground anchors it without needing to include the full height of the animal. 
It looks a wee bit washed out - have you tried a dose of the 'dehaze' filter and a touch of clarity?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 27, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > The deer wander through my yard, typically leaving past a large willow tree that shades the sun from the west. The snow is deep and here is what it produced late this afternoon. 400 DO II
> ...



Thanks for the comments, I have On1 Raw now but haven't invested time to learn it so only DPP. I've probably brought the highlights up too far and the deer was in shade so overall a lot of exposure adjustment. I was also trying to remove any clarity in the snow since it was kind of dirty (pile behind, from front end loader). I'm sure the shot could be improved by someone in the know. I'll try to go back to it when I get a chance.

Jack


----------



## Cog (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## clbayley (Mar 5, 2018)

Some sort of desert hare...I think he can pick up FM radio!


----------



## Click (Mar 5, 2018)

Very nice picture, clbayley.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 5, 2018)

All he needs is some ear rings. V nice shot.

Jack


----------



## Monte (Mar 7, 2018)

One from a recent trip to Kenya's Masai Mara.


----------



## Click (Mar 7, 2018)

Monte said:


> One from a recent trip to Kenya's Masai Mara.



Very nice shot, Monte.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 8, 2018)

Click said:


> Monte said:
> 
> 
> > One from a recent trip to Kenya's Masai Mara.
> ...



I'll go one better ... very very nice.  Now how do I get there? 

Jack


----------



## Nat_WA (Mar 8, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Monte said:
> ...



+1 !!



Jack Douglas said:


> Now how do I get there?
> 
> Jack



[list type=decimal]
[*]Dig yourself out of the snow
[*]Book a flight to Kenya
[/list]
... and so on ;D


----------



## Monte (Mar 8, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Monte said:
> ...




Well, coming home was three flights, 40 hours from bed to bed, with my wife and three children!
:-\


----------



## Monte (Mar 8, 2018)

Another one from the Mara.


----------



## Click (Mar 8, 2018)

Great shot. Well done, Monte.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 8, 2018)

I read CR for the humour.

Jack


----------



## Nat_WA (Mar 9, 2018)

Monte said:


> Another one from the Mara.



Great shot Monte, I love the warm (evening?) light that brings a sense of "peace and quiet"...

Wiebe.


----------



## Monte (Mar 9, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Monte said:
> 
> 
> > Another one from the Mara.
> ...



Yes, it was the tail end of the last run of the day as the sun was setting. The only editing was a little cropping.
Same for the Leopard shot as well.


----------



## Talys (Mar 9, 2018)

Wow, Monte. Those are some incredible photos.


----------



## canon1dxman (Mar 17, 2018)

https://flic.kr/p/21LFgF3 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Leopard in a tree....Klaserie Reserve, SA

32,000 ISO !


----------



## Click (Mar 17, 2018)

canon1dxman said:


> Leopard in a tree....Klaserie Reserve, SA
> 
> 32,000 ISO !



Nice. Well done, canon1dxman.


----------



## canon1dxman (Mar 17, 2018)

Click said:


> canon1dxman said:
> 
> 
> > Leopard in a tree....Klaserie Reserve, SA
> ...


Thanks for the kind words click!


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 17, 2018)

canon1dxman said:


> Leopard in a tree....Klaserie Reserve, SA
> 
> 32,000 ISO !



I'm not sure what I should be more impressed with.... The camera at that ISO, the image that you captured, the use of fill flash, or the fact that you found the leopard in the dark!


Well done!


----------



## lion rock (Mar 17, 2018)

canon1dxman,
: my, what big teeth you have.
I'm scared.
Nice shot!
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 18, 2018)

lion rock said:


> canon1dxman,
> : my, what big teeth you have.
> I'm scared.
> Nice shot!
> -r



+1

Jack


----------



## Monte (Mar 18, 2018)

Leopard in a tree....Klaserie Reserve, SA

32,000 ISO !
[/quote]

Nice. We only had one chance with a Leopard in a tree but I couldn't get a clean shot of it due to too many other people's heads in the way.


----------



## razashaikh (Mar 19, 2018)

Monte said:


> One from a recent trip to Kenya's Masai Mara.


Amazing Shot!


----------



## anbjerknes (Apr 5, 2018)

I went to Iceland a while ago with a telezoom where the aperture-blades were stuck wide open. Made some parts of the trip a bit challenging, but did give me the opportunity to play around with a short DOF. 



Iceland by Andreas Bjerknes, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi anbjerknes. 
Very nice shot, a great example of life serving up lemons and you deciding to make lemonade! Hopefully you have repaired or replaced the lens so as not to have the same problem again! 

Cheers, Graham. 



anbjerknes said:


> I went to Iceland a while ago with a telezoom where the aperture-blades were stuck wide open. Made some parts of the trip a bit challenging, but did give me the opportunity to play around with a short DOF.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 5, 2018)

anbjerknes, V nice shot.

Jack


----------



## DSP121 (Apr 6, 2018)

anbjerknes said:


> I went to Iceland a while ago with a telezoom where the aperture-blades were stuck wide open. Made some parts of the trip a bit challenging, but did give me the opportunity to play around with a short DOF.
> 
> 
> 
> Iceland by Andreas Bjerknes, on Flickr



Enticing one! 
Loved the shot


----------



## Click (Apr 6, 2018)

anbjerknes said:


> I went to Iceland a while ago with a telezoom where the aperture-blades were stuck wide open. Made some parts of the trip a bit challenging, but did give me the opportunity to play around with a short DOF.



Very nice picture, anbjerknes.


----------



## Sbiriguda (Apr 11, 2018)

wearle said:


> Here are a few of my better shots.
> 
> Wade



Awesome


----------



## kodakrome (May 29, 2018)

Okay, which is scarier - animal #1 or animal #2?


----------



## Valvebounce (May 29, 2018)

Hi Kodakrome. 
Animal number 2, I have never had animal number 1 in my living room, but I have a number 2 that lays on his back going “stroke my belly, stroke my belly, I DARE YOU TO STROKE MY BELLY!” and if you should risk it he tries to bite you! ;D ;D ;D
Very nice shots, especially the upside down moggy. 

Cheers, Graham. 



kodakrome said:


> Okay, which is scarier - animal #1 or animal #2?


----------



## lion rock (May 29, 2018)

Look at the beady little eyes, the teeth! You can't say it is not frightening! It is simply scary. And it's way of attack is to hide and strike. All this is under the pretense of being cuddly, at their convenience.
Yes, the second photo portrays the scarier.
I can avoid the first animal, I can't help but stroke the second.
8)  ;D ;D ;D 
-r



kodakrome said:


> Okay, which is scarier - animal #1 or animal #2?


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 30, 2018)

OK, here is one of my most vicious creatures. 

Jack


----------



## lion rock (May 30, 2018)

Yeah Jack.
A tree won't stand a chance!
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> OK, here is one of my most vicious creatures.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 30, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Yeah Jack.
> A tree won't stand a chance!
> -r
> 
> ...



;D ;D  It's a muskrat!  The beaver doesn't show his face until it's fairly dark, at least so far. And, he's more wary.

Jack


----------



## kodakrome (May 30, 2018)

Thanks for the nice comments, lion rock and Valvebounce.

nice shots, Jack - that little guy is scary! I don't think I'd be putting my fingers anywhere near his mouth.


----------



## ISv (May 30, 2018)

I was really afraid to get so close to this one !
(Stray cat at the beginning of one of the local trails)


----------



## Click (May 30, 2018)

Jack abd ISv

Vice pictures, guys.


----------



## Pancho (May 30, 2018)

Went to the mountain this week-end and saw those guys...


----------



## Click (May 30, 2018)

Nice picture, Pancho.


----------



## briangus (May 30, 2018)

A couple of my scaly friends from Sungei Buloh Wetlands in Singapore


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 30, 2018)

Thanks Kodachrome. I agree, however, it's the beaver that is potentially very dangerous.

Isv, I wouldn't trust that critter either!

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 30, 2018)

briangus, Pancho, V nice.

Jack


----------



## ISv (May 31, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> briangus, Pancho, V nice.
> 
> Jack



+1!


----------



## JuanMa (May 31, 2018)

A couple of storks in my town, Alcala de Henares in Spain. There are a lot of them here.


----------



## krisbell (May 31, 2018)

White Lipped Pit Viper (Trimeresurus albolabris) by Kris Bell, on Flickr


----------



## JuanMa (May 31, 2018)

krisbell, Very beautiful photo, I’ve been looking at your flikr and found it impressive.


----------



## Click (May 31, 2018)

Awesome. Great shot. Well done, Kris.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 31, 2018)

Great shots guys!

Jack


----------

